# CONNECTIONS 4 #40



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought that I would post photos of my complied skeins, and wound balls, completed over the last 10 months. I still have quite a bit of spinning to do, but my yarn is gradually becoming finer and smoother.
> I was going to make a shawl from one of the yarns, but there is not enough of that yarn, so I am thinking of contacting the people I got the original fibre, so that I have enough yarn for the shawl.


Judi - you've been busy! They all look great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has just told DH off for the way he's taslking to me. The fridge/freezer unit has been measured wrong, so who gets shouted at? ME. He's spoken to me like this for 4 weeks and I'm sick of it. DS is on my side for once.


And you aren't even a jynx!!! I do get so tired of DH making me feel like I had anything to do with his errors.... DIY projects are best done when I am not home...... I have no patience for moods..... Glad DS put him in his place for a change.. it just isn't not a fun place to be when things go wrong.... I hope it is a home improvement center where you can go for parts with tomorrow being Sunday...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely! You could make the shawl and give it to her but it's her choice if she wears it?


Yes, but I have some twisted gold and beige she might like better. I think I will take the yarn down to see with the actual dress to see what her mom thinks. I would really have to put petal to the metal to get a lace shawl done in and blocked two weeks.... not saying I couldn't... just the house and other things would definitely take a back seat, and that is ok with me.... Oh,,, I actually have a little longer than that... it is t 4-12 or thereabouts... English 12 - 4


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds tasty but not a lot of meat on her by the looks of her!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: But she is corn fed, being a vegetarian...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well that's a brilliant idea, not sure it would work but willing to give it a 'go.'
> Just spent the past hour in the garden watching my DD going some clearing, it's badly needed, I so wish I could still get down to gardening like I used to.


The girls gave me a bench that flips over to be a kneeler.. both sides have a rubber base. I do find it is helpful, if I just remember to get it!!!! I can get down... just not sure about the up part sometimes.... I know I'm going to end up in the pool one of these days...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just workied out I have to cast on 230 stitches. That should keep my quiet for a while. Catch you all later. xxx


watchca makin'?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We've been out to lunch with DS3, for his birthday yesterday. Nine of us, including his nephews. Great meal; great fun. Now my friend is down from London which means Indian takeaway this evening!!!


Good times and good eats... Sounds like a perfect week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> progress. DS has gone home.....Two units are fitted, thesink unit is semi fitted as the fittings ar5e wrong. The radiator is gettting plumbed in now and we may get some heat and water. Ive made DH a cup of tea. I filled a kettle with water and thats what we are having now. The weather is cold and windy just like january, very cold. DH gave me a cuddle! guilty conciounce (SP)


Sometimes that is as close as they come to an apology..... Is there any danger of the cabinets being moved again? Maybe you can put a few things back in the kitchen so you aren't tripping over them... Of course, not when the guys are around or you will just be yelled at for being under foot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bought a new suitcase for my USA trip today. Too big? Anyone want to stow away?!!


Lovely.... you should spot that on the carousel... Never too big for all the goodies you will accumulate along the way. I say, pack old everything and just pitch as you go.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought that I would post photos of my complied skeins, and wound balls, completed over the last 10 months. I still have quite a bit of spinning to do, but my yarn is gradually becoming finer and smoother.
> I was going to make a shawl from one of the yarns, but there is not enough of that yarn, so I am thinking of contacting the people I got the original fibre, so that I have enough yarn for the shawl.


WOW... you have done a bang up job. love that purple/orang. I can't imagine spinning the surprise yarn.. What fun.... and the white merino is sure a lot and all of it is so ery nice and even. Love plying with the nice silky thread and, again, what a fine fiber. you really have taken to it beautifully. I'm almost afraid to try again.... Wonderful....

Which one were you thinking of making into a shawl? If you can't get more of the original fiber, maybe a coordinating band of color in the middle.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Londy, Binky & Chris; I didn't realise anyone was online, until I had finished with the post. Sorry I missed everyone, but thank you for the comments. I have now realised the importance of keeping the labels for the fleece, or rovings that I am spinning. Oh well, one lives & learns - I was never much good at labelling items :roll: :roll:


Get little notebook and stick the labels in with just the tiniest little sample of the yarn.. I don't think much of my roving came with labels..... just writing on the bag or some such....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, Sil did make the last seat on the plane... but it was delayed taking off because of weather her. D has gone to the airport to pick him up.... I have QUIET and think I will do some knitting until he comes in ... We (he) were watching the Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (American version) and will probably want to finish it when he gets home. 

himself is doing and Irish dinner tomorrow, but DD has play rehearsal at 6 about an hour from here so not sure if he can have it cooked in time to eat that early.... Wonder if we need to crock pot it tonight..... 

It is not looking good for Dre'a and Livey to get home after the games tomorrow as they are late ones and the flights are overbooked. I picture a long drive of many hundred miles to get to a better airport or a missed day of school at the very least....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH is back and we ARE having an early dinner at 3 tomorrow so off to knit and then go to bed at a reasonable hour so I can shovel a path in the morning....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad your poorly paws are starting to get better, get those needles clicking!! xxxxx


Wishing you well from now on! I have carpal tunnel so I can understand a bit. I went to a baby shower and saw lovely Bsby items but only one lady did cross stitch bibs. Nothing in yarn. So you all who can make things are able to make specialy nice things. I started a bunting but I used yoyo thick yarn and will try again with better yarn. I'm doing a sweater but can only do a few rows at a time. Baby is due in May. I chose peach yarn and learned today her nursery is peach and turquoise. Happy accidental choice  I'm glad you can knit again.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The saying is that it comes in 3s so 1-furnace, 2-dishwasher....I'm waiting for #3.


Every time I say something is working well for its age, it breaks! Im not commenting again that things work


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That sounds good, I love those portobellos


Your doggy is darling.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes we got the ice and then some snow not been out in it at all!


First time in 50 years I fell on ice in my driveway. All I could think was "fat lady down" like they say in the army? I was standing and either the strong wind pushed or there was an incline. It felt like I was skiing for about 18 inches,so I bent my knees and went kneeling, caught the square garbage bin and landed on my hand but wasn't hurt. Hmmm they say rock salt is sold out. I hope spring is around the corner.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Over 60's was a waste of space....I won a pkt of fox's crunch creams. Ive walked in this house and decided to go out for tea....The kitchen outside wall is down to the bricks ready for DH to damp proof it. The radiator has been taken off. This is going to be a 6mth job just you wait and see. When I say I'm sick of it DH throws a moody....so....I'M SICK OF IT. I feel better now.


So much stress. Men like construction too much. Deep breaths. I've been saying over and over "this will not get me down." lieing to myself helps. The door lock/handle broke locking us out! I fell on ice ..not hurt. I lost all my st Patrick day cards, couldn't find the baby shower wrap I had yesterday, snack table fell with all kinds of things...oh nothing major just lots of annoying things.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well that's another mad day with the 2 year old over, he had a goodgame charging across the room and jumping on Grandma, my stomach & legs feel like I have been in an accident, painkillers tonight!
> My other DD came up with Oscar and the 2boys made birthday cards for my husband, it's tomorrow. By the time I had left they had made the cards, then opened them and screwed up the envelopes, DH will be so impressed in the morning. I'm supposed to be making a cake for him but think I might be visiting a shop n the morning.


I wish I'd kept a journal of things my son did like that. I've forgotten them so reading yours made me smile thinking how kids are. I miss teaching tho it was a lot of work kids are so fun.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We had tea out today. Nothing special but I just had to get out of here. Tomorrow we arent going anywhere. DS is coming down in the evening with the BOSS man of the electricians to put my outside lights back on. DH says not to mention my TV and he'll do that himself. I think I'm feeling a little depressed and Ive nothing to be depresed about. I need some more sleep. This is getting on my nerves too. I never do get enough sleep and I'm always so tired.
> 
> I am adamant I'm cooking shepherds pie tomorrow. I'll have to microwave in my lounge and try it that way.I'm also sick of DH always looking so bloody miserable.


I'm reading about how thinking on what I have will be better than thinking on what I don't have and want. It's true but hard to,do. You are blessed with a man who wants to take care of you tho he gets on your nerves. My hub was on my nerves a lot but now I see how life is without him and I know I did not appreciate him enough then. I think he knows how I'm feeling now tho. If you can give him a kiss and hug your mood might change. I'm not minding my own business I see. It's a problem for me ...I want to be helpful but can seem a know it all. I sure don't know it all at all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The neighbor's took us out for a lovely meal last night to celebrate our anniversary. They really are great alley kids. When we came home, we found that Dre'a had called at 7:30. She had taken Buddy to her own vet in the morning and was hoping to hear from him with his opinion so that, if he needed to be put to sleep, she and the girls could go and say good-bye and be with him... Well, the vet lost him, despite all his best efforts.... I had to be out today and have to go to a viewing tonight and then to funeral tomorrow. I wanted to have pussy willows delivered but can't find any. Guess I will have to go get card and a plant myself and deliver it.... I would have preferred a floral delivery. Maybe I can get something arranged tomorrow after the funeral.... It is a sad day.... He was such a sociable and funny guy.


I'm sorry to know you are sad. Sometimes children draw a fun time they remember and it helps them get thru it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Just dropping in to say I'm not on much at the moment...not feeling great...reading up on you all when I feel up to it...sure I will be back soon. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Judi - you've been busy! They all look great.


Thank you - now I have to decide what to make with them, and find out how to get more of the smaller quantities :?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> ]I'm doing a sweater but can only do a few rows at a time. Baby is due in May. I chose peach yarn and learned today her nursery is peach and turquoise. Happy accidental choice  I'm glad you can knit again.


You only need to do a few rows to get done by may. Love the color you chose and that was a happy accident....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> So much stress. Men like construction too much. Deep breaths. I've been saying over and over "this will not get me down." lieing to myself helps. The door lock/handle broke locking us out! I fell on ice ..not hurt. I lost all my st Patrick day cards, couldn't find the baby shower wrap I had yesterday, snack table fell with all kinds of things...oh nothing major just lots of annoying things.


Those were all signs that you are meant to sit and chill out. Since you can't knit non-stop,,,, get a good book... Glad your hand was not hurt...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi--- thought I read everything but missed the broken dishwasher - or forgot. Let's hope #3 is really little.....

Lifeline... sorry to hear you are not feeling great. We'll all be right here when you are feeling better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is after 3 and I can't seem to settle. am going to go to bed and see if I can convice the Sandman to join me..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I began learning this from my mother, many years ago, but I got too busy with work, children & life (and regret not continuing to learn from mum) also regret not getting her spinning wheel.
> 
> I started again, because I joined a Fibre Group, but didn't realise what this group was, so I had all this fibre & didn't know what to do with it - so began spinning at the beginning of last year, and am only now beginning to become happy with my resulting yarn
> :thumbup:


And so you should be!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> First time in 50 years I fell on ice in my driveway. All I could think was "fat lady down" like they say in the army? I was standing and either the strong wind pushed or there was an incline. It felt like I was skiing for about 18 inches,so I bent my knees and went kneeling, caught the square garbage bin and landed on my hand but wasn't hurt. Hmmm they say rock salt is sold out. I hope spring is around the corner.


Poor you hope you haven't got too my brushes to show for your fall


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello Ladies. Just dropping in to say I'm not on much at the moment...not feeling great...reading up on you all when I feel up to it...sure I will be back soon. xxxx


I am so sorry you are feeling not so good at the moment. Remember we are rally here for you. Love & hugs. Chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well it's a beautiful day. Got my DD & her family coming down. They live in a flat so no garden so the boys want to come down to play in our garden, got bikes & toys out for them. Just going to see some friends who have a huge plastic house for Oscar to put in his garden, I'm not having it here! 
Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the colour, is it big enough to take all the wool I want to bring home???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ps what size is it and has it got 4 wheels?


The size is BIG and yes it has got four wheels! Never mind your wool, it's big enough to get YOU in it!! However, it might be going back because having now checked in the loft, it's not that much bigger than the one I already have!!! ops It is 30" x 18" x 11" and was £59.99 from......TKMaxx!!! :


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, lovely day here again today and we are due for 19 degrees, YAY!!! Hope everyone is well and happy!
One of my neighbours has a little Westie dog and it has been shut out in the garden all night, barking, poor little thing and he's still out there! I had to go and sleep in the front bedroom in the end cos I was getting really angry about him. I am guessing his owner, a young lady, went to an overnight party and so left him in the garden to save mess indoors. Some people shouldn't have dogs!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that might be a little small for me to fit in :-(


Nah Judi, we might have to break a few bits but we'd get you on there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: But she is corn fed, being a vegetarian...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, but I have some twisted gold and beige she might like better. I think I will take the yarn down to see with the actual dress to see what her mom thinks. I would really have to put petal to the metal to get a lace shawl done in and blocked two weeks.... not saying I couldn't... just the house and other things would definitely take a back seat, and that is ok with me.... Oh,,, I actually have a little longer than that... it is t 4-12 or thereabouts... English 12 - 4


I'm sure you can do that Jynx! I would probably have to just knit it on huge needles rather than pressure myself with lace if I were in that much of a hurry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely.... you should spot that on the carousel... Never too big for all the goodies you will accumulate along the way. I say, pack old everything and just pitch as you go.....


Yeah but everything I have is old, including DH who will be 80 on Thursday !!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The girls gave me a bench that flips over to be a kneeler.. both sides have a rubber base. I do find it is helpful, if I just remember to get it!!!! I can get down... just not sure about the up part sometimes.... I know I'm going to end up in the pool one of these days...


I have one of those with extra added knee padding but my bestie for gardening is the little folding stool that Purple gave me for my birthday! It has a snap on bag I put the weeds in and has lots of useful pockets too. When I am too old for weeding, it will make a wonderful knitting paraphernalia holder!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Ready to start another day. The dishwasher was put in the yard yesterday out of the way. When I got up today DH had it worjking in the yard with the dishes in. Some things we just cant do without. DS has landed and I'm hoping for a better day today. I'll catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The size is BIG and yes it has got four wheels! Never mind your wool, it's big enough to get YOU in it!! However, it might be going back because having now checked in the loft, it's not that much bigger than the one I already have!!! ops It is 30" x 18" x 11" and was £59.99 from......TKMaxx!!! :


Morning Honey, thanks for the info. I will now go in the loft and measure what I have already got, then go to TKMax. I have just ordered a set of carbonized crochet hooks for £2.38 from Ebay, thought they might be safest to take on a plane. xxcx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ready to start another day. The dishwasher was put in the yard yesterday out of the way. When I got up today DH had it worjking in the yard with the dishes in. Some things we just cant do without. DS has landed and I'm hoping for a better day today. I'll catch up.


Morning Susan, sending you lots of good day hugs xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bought a new suitcase for my USA trip today. Too big? Anyone want to stow away?!!


whqt a lovely suitcase, Will I get in? :? :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> First time in 50 years I fell on ice in my driveway. All I could think was "fat lady down" like they say in the army? I was standing and either the strong wind pushed or there was an incline. It felt like I was skiing for about 18 inches,so I bent my knees and went kneeling, caught the square garbage bin and landed on my hand but wasn't hurt. Hmmm they say rock salt is sold out. I hope spring is around the corner.


Oh Polly, so glad you weren't hurt, bet it shook you up a bit though! I have said on here before that I have a fear and dread of falling on ice cos we go down so hard and I do *not* want a broken hip!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> So much stress. Men like construction too much. Deep breaths. I've been saying over and over "this will not get me down." lieing to myself helps. The door lock/handle broke locking us out! I fell on ice ..not hurt. I lost all my st Patrick day cards, couldn't find the baby shower wrap I had yesterday, snack table fell with all kinds of things...oh nothing major just lots of annoying things.


Keep on with the deep breaths and have a good swear if it helps!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, flowers are blooming and the birds are singing. Started a light weight bolero yesterday using a mix of drops delight and some fine mohair, doing it in old shale pattern (if I ever get it right).

Going to have a lazy day today. Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought that I would post photos of my complied skeins, and wound balls, completed over the last 10 months. I still have quite a bit of spinning to do, but my yarn is gradually becoming finer and smoother.
> I was going to make a shawl from one of the yarns, but there is not enough of that yarn, so I am thinking of contacting the people I got the original fibre, so that I have enough yarn for the shawl.


What lovely yarn Judi, you're really very good at it. I can see you've been busy. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading about how thinking on what I have will be better than thinking on what I don't have and want. It's true but hard to,do. You are blessed with a man who wants to take care of you tho he gets on your nerves. My hub was on my nerves a lot but now I see how life is without him and I know I did not appreciate him enough then. I think he knows how I'm feeling now tho. If you can give him a kiss and hug your mood might change. I'm not minding my own business I see. It's a problem for me ...I want to be helpful but can seem a know it all. I sure don't know it all at all.


Good advice and always welcome on here, even though it wasn't meant for me, it does ring true!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> whqt a lovely suitcase, Will I get in? :? :?


Not with all the wool I'm bringing back xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Ladies. Just dropping in to say I'm not on much at the moment...not feeling great...reading up on you all when I feel up to it...sure I will be back soon. xxxx


Always in our thoughts dear and hope you feel better soon. Easter hols coming.....!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is after 3 and I can't seem to settle. am going to go to bed and see if I can convice the Sandman to join me..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, thanks for the info. I will now go in the loft and measure what I have already got, then go to TKMax. I have just ordered a set of carbonized crochet hooks for £2.38 from Ebay, thought they might be safest to take on a plane. xxcx


I will either try and get good enough at crochet to take that on a plane or take my Flair (plastic) needles tips and hope they let me on with them, although you could still have someone's eye out with them!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> whqt a lovely suitcase, Will I get in? :? :?


Yes but I think we will have to take Judi out first!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> watchca makin'?


I bolero typoe thing. I hope


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but I think we will have to take Judi out first!! xxx


What about my wool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :?:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> First time in 50 years I fell on ice in my driveway. All I could think was "fat lady down" like they say in the army? I was standing and either the strong wind pushed or there was an incline. It felt like I was skiing for about 18 inches,so I bent my knees and went kneeling, caught the square garbage bin and landed on my hand but wasn't hurt. Hmmm they say rock salt is sold out. I hope spring is around the corner.


you be careful jolly...I know its not funny but sometimes the way you describe things, its comical. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading about how thinking on what I have will be better than thinking on what I don't have and want. It's true but hard to,do. You are blessed with a man who wants to take care of you tho he gets on your nerves. My hub was on my nerves a lot but now I see how life is without him and I know I did not appreciate him enough then. I think he knows how I'm feeling now tho. If you can give him a kiss and hug your mood might change. I'm not minding my own business I see. It's a problem for me ...I want to be helpful but can seem a know it all. I sure don't know it all at all.


your words are so true Jolly. I DO love him abd sometimes I must come over selfish. I shall have to count to 20 instead of 10 because 20 doesnt work.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What about my wool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :?:


Nooo, Susan and Judi can snuggle up in that!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nooo, Susan and Judi can snuggle up in that!!! xxxxx


OK xx

I'm off to knit now xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bought a new suitcase for my USA trip today. Too big? Anyone want to stow away?!!


Yes, of course I do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, just thought that I would post photos of my complied skeins, and wound balls, completed over the last 10 months. I still have quite a bit of spinning to do, but my yarn is gradually becoming finer and smoother.
> I was going to make a shawl from one of the yarns, but there is not enough of that yarn, so I am thinking of contacting the people I got the original fibre, so that I have enough yarn for the shawl.


You have done so well. The green is gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good times and good eats... Sounds like a perfect week-end.


We didn't eat much Indian. We usually order one each, but the portions are very generous so there's always some left over. So we just ordered two curries between four of us. There was plenty!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Son will be here at noon, can't wait. Just need to change the sheets on the bed and then am done with clean up for now. Going to store to get the fixings for St. Paddy day meal tomorrow. Will be doing a lot of knitting while son is here, so he can take a few small items back with him for next winter. He said he has lost some weight and I will remeasure him while he is here. Thinking about making him a cashmere sweater for dress up times.

GS I love that your DH has the dishwasher going outside.My DH was wondering how he hooked it up to work outside????We are all very fortunate to have our DHs, as Jolly so eloquently pointed out, but as Londy says sometimes our last nerve gets pressed, especially under ongoing stress.We are all human. Sending lots of hugs and good cheer your way dear.

Xiang your yarns are lovely. I would have absolutely no idea how to spin anything. I'm not sure what a drop spindle is either. I so regret that I was not able to learn all these things from my Grandmother. She was so talented also. Anything I do I taught myself, so my knowledge base has been somewhat limited.My DSIL has tried to teach me to crochet. My trouble is understanding the directions to patterns. Can't wait to see all your fabulous creations you make from your spun yarn.

Londy love the suitcase. You surely will be able to see it on the luggage rack at the airports. Wow it will be crowded in it with Judy in bits and pieces and GS all cuddled up. Is a good thing they will have a bit of yarn to cushion themselves with.lol Glad you enjoyed your day out and about.

Purple What are you making that you are casting on 230 stitches.???you certainly are busy with all your various projects going. Perhaps you and Londy can teach me a few tricks when we meet up.

Jynx I know your DGD would love anything you made for her. I agree though with Londy, I would use big needles so it would go faster.hope all works out with all the different scheduling conflicts your family has going.Seems this week everyone has been far flung.

Saxy how lovely the family was together to celebrate your son's birthday and then a friend is over for an Indian dinner. Good times.

Binky I ad to giggle at all the shopping you had done with knitting books and yarn and needles and such. it sounded like me. I often forget I bought stuff on line and then see something at the yarn store and rebuy it. I do admit I have taken a few duplicate things back, but not many. I love needles also. I seem to go in streaks in using them also. I say a gal can never have too many ,books, needles, yarn or necessary equipment for our knitting. That is why the front bedroom has turned into a yarn and accessory room.It is everywhere. I need a craft room again.lol Enjoy all you new items love.

Lifeline I am so sorry you are feeling under the weather. Wish I was closer so I could help you out. Hope you feel better soon dear.

Jolly, love to read your missives. You are a great writer.I am so glad you were not hurt when you fell. This winter has been nasty with ice and snow. I agree with Londy, I worry about falling and breaking something.I hope spring is on its way now also. Our front lawn is a mess from all the snow and such that has been on it. Will need a gardner type person to spruce it up I am afraid to say.

Chrissy so sorry to hear you broke your baby toe. They are correct there is no way to splint it. I have had several broken toes over the years, and would splint the broken toe to the toe next to it with tape, till the broken toe healed. This seemed to work quite nicely. Never had any problems.Hope it heals quickly for you.

DSIL and DBIL will be looking at houses for us this week. I have been looking on line and have seen several places I like. Can't wait to buy something in Ocala and then sell place in Fort Myers.There are so many things to do in this community. I definitely want to join their knitting group and take quilting lessons, and probably actually learn to crochet more as I do enjoy making afghans.Love to learn new things. They also have several areas for pools and gym etc. Lots of stuff to do.Well off for now to get ready for DS's arrival. Love to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading about how thinking on what I have will be better than thinking on what I don't have and want. It's true but hard to,do. You are blessed with a man who wants to take care of you tho he gets on your nerves. My hub was on my nerves a lot but now I see how life is without him and I know I did not appreciate him enough then. I think he knows how I'm feeling now tho. If you can give him a kiss and hug your mood might change. I'm not minding my own business I see. It's a problem for me ...I want to be helpful but can seem a know it all. I sure don't know it all at all.


Polly, we all mind each other's business on here! We care deeply about each other. So we dish out the advice, knowing that if doesn't matter if it's ignored (which it frequently is!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Ladies. Just dropping in to say I'm not on much at the moment...not feeling great...reading up on you all when I feel up to it...sure I will be back soon. xxxx


What's the matter lovely lady? I'm sending you some warm vibes. I wish you could join us on 27th!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

wall to wall sunshine here again. This time last year we were in a deep freeze. You just don't know what the weather is going to do these days.

Well, I've caught up with all your news and I'm off to make some coffee - anyone want one? Only instant, but it is Carte Noire.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive knitted all day. I am trying to come to grips with this aran. I must see if I can get a copy of the picture. All Ive got is a photostat copy of the pattern. Its navy and has 201 loops on. It just say fits on my needles. Its slow work.

The sink unit is in, a littlecupboard, and a new dishwasher. Not completed yet but are attached to the walls.

Purley has your son come home yet?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Ladies. Just dropping in to say I'm not on much at the moment...not feeling great...reading up on you all when I feel up to it...sure I will be back soon. xxxx


So sorry you're not feeling well.  We miss you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Son will be here at noon, can't wait. Just need to change the sheets on the bed and then am done with clean up for now. Going to store to get the fixings for St. Paddy day meal tomorrow. Will be doing a lot of knitting while son is here, so he can take a few small items back with him for next winter. He said he has lost some weight and I will remeasure him while he is here. Thinking about making him a cashmere sweater for dress up times.
> 
> GS I love that your DH has the dishwasher going outside.My DH was wondering how he hooked it up to work outside????We are all very fortunate to have our DHs, as Jolly so eloquently pointed out, but as Londy says sometimes our last nerve gets pressed, especially under ongoing stress.We are all human. Sending lots of hugs and good cheer your way dear.
> 
> ...


Purly I have to agree we can never have to much I just need to work out some storage for what I have and as for shopping for all of it I am the queen of shopping but must admit I really don't remember ordering some of it so I really think I was sleep shopping. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope your son has arrived safely :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted all day. I am trying to come to grips with this aran. I must see if I can get a copy of the picture. All Ive got is a photostat copy of the pattern. Its navy and has 201 loops on. It just say fits on my needles. Its slow work.
> 
> The sink unit is in, a littlecupboard, and a new dishwasher. Not completed yet but are attached to the walls.
> 
> Purley has your son come home yet?


Yay progress is happening, I think my DH is going to get me a new dishwasher the one that I have doesn't really do much to actually clean the dishes..go figure...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well it is cold here and we are getting ice at the moment both of the little ones have landed so I am off to feed the lot of them

Dd's birthday is tomorrow so I am fixing her birthday dinner today as we will be busy tomorrow and she wanted pork barbeque with cole slaw

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yay progress is happening, I think my DH is going to get me a new dishwasher the one that I have doesn't really do much to actually clean the dishes..go figure...


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We are off to the garden centre this morning to get some plants for the flowerbed at the top of the garden and then I am on the school run to pick up LM as DD has rehearsals every day after school for their play which we are all going to see on Friday.

Hope everyone has a good week. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, not so sunny today but at least it's not raining.
Day at home today until I go to the dentist last this afternoon!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, not so sunny today but at least it's not raining.
> Day at home today until I go to the dentist last this afternoon!


Morning CHris, have a fun day (except dentist) we have an appointment next week. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning CHris, have a fun day (except dentist) we have an appointment next week. xx


Hi Purple how are you
Yep dentist again! What with my broken toe and toothache I am a bit fed up. I am always in pain with my joints but hate toothache, still my lovely dentist will sort iti hope. Enjoy the garden center, I am giving someone a call to get my lawn returned it so needs doing. Speake later. Hugs. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good orning girls. Ive a little "K" news....DH now has the sinkunit and the water and tap working. Trouble is, the taps dont match the hot and cold pipes. So he has to un hose everything. I darent laugh and I darent really say anything. haha. I wasnt going to S and B but I am now. DH is going up to DS'S tonight to help him with wiring so I think I'm staying in for some peace.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DSIL and DBIL will be looking at houses for us this week. I have been looking on line and have seen several places I like. Can't wait to buy something in Ocala and then sell place in Fort Myers.There are so many things to do in this community. I definitely want to join their knitting group and take quilting lessons, and probably actually learn to crochet more as I do enjoy making afghans.Love to learn new things. They also have several areas for pools and gym etc. Lots of stuff to do.Well off for now to get ready for DS's arrival. Love to all. Purly


It does sound like a lovely place to live Purly and ideally suited for folk that may need a tiny bit of help from time to time. Will be jealous if you have a pool AND a knitting group!!! Hopefully you may have room in your new abode for a little craft room that could double as a guest room?!! Exciting times!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning CHris, have a fun day (except dentist) we have an appointment next week. xx


Oh dear, we're having a run here ladies cos I am back to see mine again tomorrow for a second 'deep gum clean'!! :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!! It's a bit overcast today here too but quite mild. Had the gks overnight and then took them to school this morning. Then I went to Zumba and then to take my suitcase back to the shop. I love it but really can't justify the expense when I already have one that is nearly as big and did me very well in South America for three weeks!! Mrs P, you'll just have to carry your own yarn home!!! This afternoon I am taking my niece(in-law) out for tea at the garden centre as we haven't met up for a while. Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny but cold ERIE. Son is here and it is like he has never left. I am so happy to have him here for a little while. I hope to be able to perhaps fly to So. Korea at some point to visit him. He so wants to show his Dad and I around over there.I doubt his Dad could go there as with the dialysis and such, but I would love to see some of the sights. Will wait and see what the future holds.

Chrissy so sorry your toe and tooth is giving you so much discomfort.I am always terrified to go to the dentist, and so glad when he says everything is okay. I'm real fast getting out of the chair and office.lol Hope your dentist helps you and you feel better soon. I sympathize with you about the joint pain.

Purple have a lovely day. Know you will hve a bit of fun with LM after school today. Love all the pictures you have shown of your garden and flowers. Makes me hopeful that spring will actually come.

GS so sorry that the hot and cold fittings didn't work. Know your DH must get frustrated with it at times, now I would. I think you deserve some down time with peace and quiet. I think I would stay home also and let DH fiddle with whatever at your son's.Wishing you sunshine and rainbows.

Am going to go put on the corn beef carrots, potatoes onions and cabbage for dinner tonight.Cooking it in the crock pot. DS and I will hang out while hubby at diaylsis this morning.Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I almost forgot. DS's girlfriend Julie sent DH and I some beautiful gifts she made by hand. What talent she has. The sweetest purse and we each got quilted phone cases.She did everything with needle and thread and you would almost swear it was done by machine.Her stitches are perfect. How she put leather handles on this purse by hand I will never figure out. I will post some pictures when DH finds me the cord to upload to the computer the pictures. Son brought us all kinds of candy and cookies. Can't wait to try them all..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Oh I almost forgot. DS's girlfriend Julie sent DH and I some beautiful gifts she made by hand. What talent she has. The sweetest purse and we each got quilted phone cases.She did everything with needle and thread and you would almost swear it was done by machine.Her stitches are perfect. How she put leather handles on this purse by hand I will never figure out. I will post some pictures when DH finds me the cord to upload to the computer the pictures. Son brought us all kinds of candy and cookies. Can't wait to try them all..


Hi Pearly, thanks for your sympathy, I don't mind my dentist, he has been my dentist since he first qualified, hint he has learnt a lot with my teeth! 
So please you DS has arrived safely, what a lot you will have to talk about. I hope you can get to visit him, that will be an experience.
Looking forward to seeing pictures of your gifts.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Theyve sent the wrong siz3e and differnet cuttlery drawer to what I ordered. That has to go back. Its too smalll. I know I didnt choose the tap on the sink but it can stay. NOTHING sems to be going right with these units. I have actually got some water now. I'm not going to Dancing, I'm staying in and having peace and a lovely bath. I dont intend to andwer the phone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just hd my bath. the lights are low and it's lovely here. Ive tested the new radiator and its giving a lot of heat out. Its going to be comfortable sitting in there. Ive washed dishes in my nicenew sink because the dishwasher outside has given up the ghost. It was lovely on my new counters. DH dried them. 

Ive had to have this quiet time to myself becausee I'm feeling like tears are coming too easily. Its time I took a hold and put life in perspective. I must admit though theres been something wrong with everything. They are not getting a penny until they get it right.I hope you have all had a good day, did you all know we have a birthday tomorrow? It's our linky's.

IO went to s and b today and the new casretaker thinks he's a dish for the ladies, well, not with us lot....I was knittig and he came behind me and squeezed me with both hands around the wasist. I just sat frozen to the spot...The women who sit with me showed on their faces what they felt. I just ignored him. I'll punch his bloody lights out next time if he does it again. If he had been built like a chippendale with looks to match I dare say I could have suffered it!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just hd my bath. the lights are low and it's lovely here. Ive tested the new radiator and its giving a lot of heat out. Its going to be comfortable sitting in there. Ive washed dishes in my nicenew sink because the dishwasher outside has given up the ghost. It was lovely on my new counters. DH dried them.
> 
> Ive had to have this quiet time to myself becausee I'm feeling like tears are coming too easily. Its time I took a hold and put life in perspective. I must admit though theres been something wrong with everything. They are not getting a penny until they get it right.I hope you have all had a good day, did you all know we have a birthday tomorrow? It's our linky's.
> 
> IO went to s and b today and the new casretaker thinks he's a dish for the ladies, well, not with us lot....I was knittig and he came behind me and squeezed me with both hands around the wasist. I just sat frozen to the spot...The women who sit with me showed on their faces what they felt. I just ignored him. I'll punch his bloody lights out next time if he does it again. If he had been built like a chippendale with looks to match I dare say I could have suffered it!!!!


Poor Susan, you aren't having much luck are you! I am sure it will soon be all ok. Just sit, have a nice drink of what you fancy, put on TV and knit. Or go to bed. Tomorrow is another day. Love Chris


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning ladies ...... I am feeling quite chipper today - we seem to have multitudes of baby birds in the trees (so many of them twittering, that I thought we had a small water leak), the sun is shining and I do not feel like I am in a furnace - it was beginning to get me down.

I have yet to catch up on everyone's escapades, so, dare I say, the next few pages might be me prattling on (haven't done that for a while hahaha)

I hope you are all feeling well - now I am going to do catch up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have had another lovely day here today went to Ohio to Jungle Jim's today had a great time being with the family and the weather was perfect!!! Now I am totally tired and ready for a nap but first must switch out some laundry... Sounds like you all have had a lovely day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Isn't it great being with family, especially if it doesn't happen often


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, but I have some twisted gold and beige she might like better. I think I will take the yarn down to see with the actual dress to see what her mom thinks. I would really have to put petal to the metal to get a lace shawl done in and blocked two weeks.... not saying I couldn't... just the house and other things would definitely take a back seat, and that is ok with me.... Oh,,, I actually have a little longer than that... it is t 4-12 or thereabouts... English 12 - 4


Your DGD might prefer a shrug, to a shawl; my DD's range over a couple of generations and the older girls like shawls, but the younger ones prefer the shrugs - just a thought!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... you have done a bang up job. love that purple/orang. I can't imagine spinning the surprise yarn.. What fun.... and the white merino is sure a lot and all of it is so ery nice and even. Love plying with the nice silky thread and, again, what a fine fiber. you really have taken to it beautifully. I'm almost afraid to try again.... Wonderful....
> 
> Which one were you thinking of making into a shawl? If you can't get more of the original fiber, maybe a coordinating band of color in the middle.....


The small ball of silver yarn, it is so soft and it doesn't make me itch. I have the phone number of the supplier, but I won't get the fibre in time to finish the yarn in time to knit it up by May 10th. Although I am not sure when the fibre is collected from Alpacas.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Get little notebook and stick the labels in with just the tiniest little sample of the yarn.. I don't think much of my roving came with labels..... just writing on the bag or some such....


Now that is a great idea, I will have to try and do that :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Get little notebook and stick the labels in with just the tiniest little sample of the yarn.. I don't think much of my roving came with labels..... just writing on the bag or some such....


Now that is a great idea, I will have to try and do that :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... you have done a bang up job. love that purple/orang. I can't imagine spinning the surprise yarn.. What fun.... and the white merino is sure a lot and all of it is so ery nice and even. Love plying with the nice silky thread and, again, what a fine fiber. you really have taken to it beautifully. I'm almost afraid to try again.... Wonderful....
> 
> Which one were you thinking of making into a shawl? If you can't get more of the original fiber, maybe a coordinating band of color in the middle.....


Now with the white yarn, there were two different spinners. The very finely spun yarn was given to me by a lady I met at the spinners retreat last year, and the rougher looking white yarn was among my first efforts. My very first effort was a blue yarn, which was really rough.

I am thinking of dyeing the white yarn, that I spun, but I haven't yet worked out what I will do with, or to, the gifted skein. With the other skeins, I can see lots of socks, shawls or shrugs eventuating hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH is back and we ARE having an early dinner at 3 tomorrow so off to knit and then go to bed at a reasonable hour so I can shovel a path in the morning....


Should you be shovelling paths??


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wishing you well from now on! I have carpal tunnel so I can understand a bit. I went to a baby shower and saw lovely Bsby items but only one lady did cross stitch bibs. Nothing in yarn. So you all who can make things are able to make specialy nice things. I started a bunting but I used yoyo thick yarn and will try again with better yarn. I'm doing a sweater but can only do a few rows at a time. Baby is due in May. I chose peach yarn and learned today her nursery is peach and turquoise. Happy accidental choice  I'm glad you can knit again.


A few rows at a time is good - this is what I am down to, but it is easier to get to any mistakes that I have made :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Your doggy is darling.


Thank you, she is such a sweetie also, very gentle - unless something makes her nervous


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> First time in 50 years I fell on ice in my driveway. All I could think was "fat lady down" like they say in the army? I was standing and either the strong wind pushed or there was an incline. It felt like I was skiing for about 18 inches,so I bent my knees and went kneeling, caught the square garbage bin and landed on my hand but wasn't hurt. Hmmm they say rock salt is sold out. I hope spring is around the corner.


Am so glad you weren't hurt! I cannot even imagine having enough ice on my driveway, to be able to slip on it. We haven't even had frost here for the last few years.......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Ladies. Just dropping in to say I'm not on much at the moment...not feeling great...reading up on you all when I feel up to it...sure I will be back soon. xxxx


Sorry that you are not feel great, really hope you get over it sooner, rather than later xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here again today and we are due for 19 degrees, YAY!!! Hope everyone is well and happy!
> One of my neighbours has a little Westie dog and it has been shut out in the garden all night, barking, poor little thing and he's still out there! I had to go and sleep in the front bedroom in the end cos I was getting really angry about him. I am guessing his owner, a young lady, went to an overnight party and so left him in the garden to save mess indoors. Some people shouldn't have dogs!


Poor baby is probably not used to being out all night and was frightened, and very obviously upset :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah Judi, we might have to break a few bits but we'd get you on there!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


I'm on my way - the breaks can't hurt any more than the other pains that I have :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but everything I have is old, including DH who will be 80 on Thursday !!!


Wow ...... Happy birthday from me, to him, just incase I forget on Thursday xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have one of those with extra added knee padding but my bestie for gardening is the little folding stool that Purple gave me for my birthday! It has a snap on bag I put the weeds in and has lots of useful pockets too. When I am too old for weeding, it will make a wonderful knitting paraphernalia holder!!!


Can you post a photo of it, please?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow ...... Happy birthday from me, to him, just incase I forget on Thursday xxxx


Thanks Judi, will pass that on!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Can you post a photo of it, please?


Here you go, Amazon has them I think and I only know because so many passers-by have stopped and asked me about it when I have been out the front, de-weeding the Sedum!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


Oh no! Glad everyone is ok but so sorry it happened at all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Isn't it great being with family, especially if it doesn't happen often


yes it is Dh doesn't take many days off and when he does we don't always get to do something but when we can it is great


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just hd my bath. the lights are low and it's lovely here. Ive tested the new radiator and its giving a lot of heat out. Its going to be comfortable sitting in there. Ive washed dishes in my nicenew sink because the dishwasher outside has given up the ghost. It was lovely on my new counters. DH dried them.
> 
> Ive had to have this quiet time to myself becausee I'm feeling like tears are coming too easily. Its time I took a hold and put life in perspective. I must admit though theres been something wrong with everything. They are not getting a penny until they get it right.I hope you have all had a good day, did you all know we have a birthday tomorrow? It's our linky's.
> 
> IO went to s and b today and the new casretaker thinks he's a dish for the ladies, well, not with us lot....I was knittig and he came behind me and squeezed me with both hands around the wasist. I just sat frozen to the spot...The women who sit with me showed on their faces what they felt. I just ignored him. I'll punch his bloody lights out next time if he does it again. If he had been built like a chippendale with looks to match I dare say I could have suffered it!!!!


Yep it is my lovely Sis's birthday tomorrow!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


Oh Londy sorry to hear that but glad not much damage was done.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

DD's birthday hasn't been quite as planned had a little disagreement with the little ones mom again because she hadn't showed up or called me for two hours when she was supposed to pick them up early....hhhhhmmmm.....I am not going to worry about it this time I have to much to worry about as it is I don't need this too!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes but I think we will have to take Judi out first!! xxx


We might both fit in, at a push!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, have had such a glorious day with DS. Have talked and laughed and just enjoyed our son. Tomorrow DH is home so he will have one on one son time. Sorry I didn't post pics yet, but will tomorrow. Had a great St. Pat's day ad am so happy. DSIL and DBIL called with three homes they thought we would like and we have two that we really like. Will be taking a facetime through them tomorrow I think. Have fingers crossed for our first choice.

Linky Happy Birthday Dear girl. Hope you have a very special day. Love ya!!!

Binky glad you had a wonderful time out with the family. To bad the baby's mother is so irresponsible and doesn't do as she says she will. You are to good my dear.Tell DD 

GS Hugs coming your way. Hang in there dear. We are here for you. Hopefully the kitchen will be done very soon and you will enjoy cooking in it and forget about all the stress that was involved in getting it done.

Londy tell your DH Happy Birthday for me. Didn't want to forget to send good wishes. Sorry about your car incident. It happens to the best of us.Glad no one was hurt.

Xiang you have done a lot of work spinning your yarn and it is all beautiful.You will create wonderful garments. 

Night night all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You have done so well. The green is gorgeous.


Out of all of the spun yarn, the green is the only one I chose. I do have more fibres waiting to be spun, but I just have to decide how I am going to spin them - single colour, or combined


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Snow, freezing rain and rain coming for Wednesday but today is going to be fine.
I took yesterday off, drank green beer for St. Patrick's Day and did nothing. It was lovely. There were a whole bunch of things I should have done. Oh well.
Back to work today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Out of all of the spun yarn, the green is the only one I chose. I do have more fibres waiting to be spun, but I just have to decide how I am going to spin them - single colour, or combined


I like the green yarn too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, have had such a glorious day with DS. Have talked and laughed and just enjoyed our son. Tomorrow DH is home so he will have one on one son time. Sorry I didn't post pics yet, but will tomorrow. Had a great St. Pat's day ad am so happy. DSIL and DBIL called with three homes they thought we would like and we have two that we really like. Will be taking a facetime through them tomorrow I think. Have fingers crossed for our first choice.
> 
> Linky Happy Birthday Dear girl. Hope you have a very special day. Love ya!!!
> 
> ...


Enjoy your time with DS.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD's birthday hasn't been quite as planned had a little disagreement with the little ones mom again because she hadn't showed up or called me for two hours when she was supposed to pick them up early....hhhhhmmmm.....I am not going to worry about it this time I have to much to worry about as it is I don't need this too!!


I know it didn't go as planned but I hope you still had a wonderful time with DD


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep it is my lovely Sis's birthday tomorrow!!!


 Happy Birthday Linky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


Ouch, sorry about the insurance. 
I was once asked by an insurance adjuster what I was doing in the middle of the road when I got rear ended. I said "Driving. Would you prefer that I drive on the sidewalk" He didn't like my attitude.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here you go, Amazon has them I think and I only know because so many passers-by have stopped and asked me about it when I have been out the front, de-weeding the Sedum!!!


That looks very useful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The small ball of silver yarn, it is so soft and it doesn't make me itch. I have the phone number of the supplier, but I won't get the fibre in time to finish the yarn in time to knit it up by May 10th. Although I am not sure when the fibre is collected from Alpacas.


The alpacas on the farm near me get their fibre cut in June. If that helps. That way they are cool for the hottest part of the summer and their coat has time to fill in for winter.
The poor sheep on the same farm didn't get their fleece cut last summer and they are tripping on it now, it is so long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning ladies ...... I am feeling quite chipper today - we seem to have multitudes of baby birds in the trees (so many of them twittering, that I thought we had a small water leak), the sun is shining and I do not feel like I am in a furnace - it was beginning to get me down.
> 
> I have yet to catch up on everyone's escapades, so, dare I say, the next few pages might be me prattling on (haven't done that for a while hahaha)
> 
> I hope you are all feeling well - now I am going to do catch up.


I'm glad that your weather has turned cooler. You've melted long enough.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just hd my bath. the lights are low and it's lovely here. Ive tested the new radiator and its giving a lot of heat out. Its going to be comfortable sitting in there. Ive washed dishes in my nicenew sink because the dishwasher outside has given up the ghost. It was lovely on my new counters. DH dried them.
> 
> Ive had to have this quiet time to myself becausee I'm feeling like tears are coming too easily. Its time I took a hold and put life in perspective. I must admit though theres been something wrong with everything. They are not getting a penny until they get it right.I hope you have all had a good day, did you all know we have a birthday tomorrow? It's our linky's.
> 
> IO went to s and b today and the new casretaker thinks he's a dish for the ladies, well, not with us lot....I was knittig and he came behind me and squeezed me with both hands around the wasist. I just sat frozen to the spot...The women who sit with me showed on their faces what they felt. I just ignored him. I'll punch his bloody lights out next time if he does it again. If he had been built like a chippendale with looks to match I dare say I could have suffered it!!!!


I'm glad your kitchen will be more comfortable with the new radiator.
Has the new caretaker never heard of "personal space" and to stop invading it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but cold ERIE. Son is here and it is like he has never left. I am so happy to have him here for a little while. I hope to be able to perhaps fly to So. Korea at some point to visit him. He so wants to show his Dad and I around over there.I doubt his Dad could go there as with the dialysis and such, but I would love to see some of the sights. Will wait and see what the future holds.
> 
> Chrissy so sorry your toe and tooth is giving you so much discomfort.I am always terrified to go to the dentist, and so glad when he says everything is okay. I'm real fast getting out of the chair and office.lol Hope your dentist helps you and you feel better soon. I sympathize with you about the joint pain.
> 
> ...


We had the same dinner last night. But I threw some scones in the oven at the last minute to have with supper and burnt them. The kitchen was a lovely mix of aromas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


So sorry you had a bump, glad the man was nice. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone!! It's a bit overcast today here too but quite mild. Had the gks overnight and then took them to school this morning. Then I went to Zumba and then to take my suitcase back to the shop. I love it but really can't justify the expense when I already have one that is nearly as big and did me very well in South America for three weeks!! Mrs P, you'll just have to carry your own yarn home!!! This afternoon I am taking my niece(in-law) out for tea at the garden centre as we haven't met up for a while. Catch you later!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You can always ship the yarn back separately. That'll make more room.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm signing off now. Time to head to work.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GHood morning from Surrey, the sun is shining and the birds a re tweeting.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEAR ANGELA
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. XXXXXXXXXXXX

Did some planting in the garden yesterday, lots of pretty violas and this morning my knees are complaining so I will have a gentle walk to the shops.

I have ordered a set of bamboo crochet hooks from China for £2.38 and free delivery and some plastic needles for LM.

Ho[pe everyone has a good day. Lots of hugs xxxxxxxx

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm signing off now. Time to head to work.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


Hi Nitzi and bye Nitzi, have a good dayl xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can always ship the yarn back separately. That'll make more room.


Or I could knit it all up while i'M there and wear it home!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD's birthday hasn't been quite as planned had a little disagreement with the little ones mom again because she hadn't showed up or called me for two hours when she was supposed to pick them up early....hhhhhmmmm.....I am not going to worry about it this time I have to much to worry about as it is I don't need this too!!


I'm sorry it spoiled the celebrations, that was mean of her but good for you speaking up for yourself!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Snow, freezing rain and rain coming for Wednesday but today is going to be fine.
> I took yesterday off, drank green beer for St. Patrick's Day and did nothing. It was lovely. There were a whole bunch of things I should have done. Oh well.
> Back to work today.


That's my girl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can always ship the yarn back separately. That'll make more room.


I might ship Mrs P back separately if she keeps trying to hide yarn in my case!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I might ship Mrs P back separately if she keeps trying to hide yarn in my case!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooops, I promise I will carry my own yarn. Off to look at cases today. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ooops, I promise I will carry my own yarn. Off to look at cases today. xxx


Took mine back yesterday, tee-hee! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls how are you all? Its raining outside and my daffs and polyanthis are blowing in the wind. I'm off to over 60's today and I'll take my knitting. I must catch up. 

DH promises not to work today, (hes overtired) and tomorrow we are on School pik up. I am going to make a dinner tonight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls how are you all? Its raining outside and my daffs and polyanthis are blowing in the wind. I'm off to over 60's today and I'll take my knitting. I must catch up.
> 
> DH promises not to work today, (hes overtired) and tomorrow we are on School pik up. I am going to make a dinner tonight.


Morning love!! Enjoy your over 60s and hope DH sticks to having a rest today!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


Londy...sorry for your crash, but as long as you are OK thats the main thing. But you can do without the hassle cant you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

***********HAPPY BIRTHDASY TO OUR LINKY............


WE ALL LOVE YOU


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a quick hello this sunny morning. Going to run errands with DS and DH. Son wants barbecued chicken for dinner, so that is what I am fixing this morning. Everyone have a good day and evening. See ya all later today. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


well he's a silly old codger for not moving!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Linky!!!!

Hope it's a good one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Birthday Linky


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Linky! I hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sis!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well he's a silly old codger for not moving!


Silly _young_ codger actually but yes, he should have gone, he had plenty of room.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


Try and rest up love, best thing for a nasty cold is to just eat, drink and do whatever you fancy - and nothing you don't!! Feel better soon!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im being intermittant, in cooking the tea. Ive been to over 60's and won.£2. a pkt biscuits and some drinking chocolate. I sold a baby crdigan to a lady there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


Sending hugs to you and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im being intermittant, in cooking the tea. Ive been to over 60's and won.£2. a pkt biscuits and some drinking chocolate. I sold a baby crdigan to a lady there.


Well done on your winnings! Did your DH actually not do any work while you were out?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just a quick hello this sunny morning. Going to run errands with DS and DH. Son wants barbecued chicken for dinner, so that is what I am fixing this morning. Everyone have a good day and evening. See ya all later today. Purly


So glad that you are getting to spend some good quality time with your DS and barbecued chicken sounds really good for dinner!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


I hope you feel better soon and do what Londy says and rest and only do what you want to do!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im being intermittant, in cooking the tea. Ive been to over 60's and won.£2. a pkt biscuits and some drinking chocolate. I sold a baby crdigan to a lady there.


Congratulations on the winnings and selling the baby cardigan!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to have to go and help the kids with their history! Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


Hope you will soon be feeling better, hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Just a quick hello this sunny morning. Going to run errands with DS and DH. Son wants barbecued chicken for dinner, so that is what I am fixing this morning. Everyone have a good day and evening. See ya all later today. Purly


Hope you have another good day with your DS. Enjoy your bar b cue chicken! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Congratulations on the winnings and selling the baby cardigan!


Glad you had. Good day, you deserved it. You are on a role with your winnings, you will have lots of spends for Lincoln!, xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have another good day with your DS. Enjoy your bar b cue chicken! Xx


Does sound good, doesn't it? I'm doing homemade pork and apple burgers with jacket wedges and salad! What are you having?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. I have bought my suit case and it's PURPLE.

Well done Susan on your winnings and Saxy get better soon.

Hi Chris and Londy. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Purple and Londy,

You have both been busy this week. What with shopping for suitcases and taking them back!, I hope the red case enjoyed his visit to your Londy?

I bought some bamboo needles from china and they were really good, hope your crochet hooks are too.

I'm just waiting for my DH to get home from work. It's our anniversary (36) today. We can't go out to dinner tonight as there is football and we can't park in our road until after 10pm and we would have to get back by then as Mr H likes to be in bed by then, he gets up at 4.40 am. Can't wait until he retires we might get out a bit then?
I went to that nice food shop that also sells pants and have bought some very nice goodies to have for dinner, I have had GS today and too tired to cook, my excuse!
Love & hugs. Chris. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Does sound good, doesn't it? I'm doing homemade pork and apple burgers with jacket wedges and salad! What are you having?


We should have one round to yours!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. I have bought my suit case and it's PURPLE.
> 
> Well done Susan on your winnings and Saxy get better soon.
> 
> Hi Chris and Londy. x


Hi just sent you a message. Fancy you getting a purple suitcase, will it be full of purple things too?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. I have bought my suit case and it's PURPLE.
> 
> Well done Susan on your winnings and Saxy get better soon.
> 
> Hi Chris and Londy. x


Of course it is :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> We should have one round to yours!


I should of said we should of come round to yours!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purple and Londy,
> 
> Happy anniversary to you and DH. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Of course it is :thumbup: :lol:


And here's a photo to prove it......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purple and Londy,
> 
> You have both been busy this week. What with shopping for suitcases and taking them back!, I hope the red case enjoyed his visit to your Londy?
> 
> ...


Congratulations and a happy anniversary to you both! You shouldn't have to cook on your special day but if you cana't get out, M & S are the next best thong!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a photo to prove it......


Ooh la-la!! It is lovely and looks very similar to the one I took back! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We should have one round to yours!


Steady girl, I don't know what it's going to taste like yet, I made it up!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a photo to prove it......


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Steady girl, I don't know what it's going to taste like yet, I made it up!!!


I'm sure it'll be delicious!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Purple and Londy,
> 
> You have both been busy this week. What with shopping for suitcases and taking them back!, I hope the red case enjoyed his visit to your Londy?
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary Chris and Mr. H!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Anniversary Chris and Mr. H!


And from me, too! Mr Ric and I have our 36th in July. Lots of years!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a photo to prove it......


and what a lovely shade of purple it is too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too! Mr Ric and I have our 36th in July. Lots of years!


Mr. B and I have our 26th this year!!! between all of us we have been married alot of years :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sure it'll be delicious!


Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The alpacas on the farm near me get their fibre cut in June. If that helps. That way they are cool for the hottest part of the summer and their coat has time to fill in for winter.
> The poor sheep on the same farm didn't get their fleece cut last summer and they are tripping on it now, it is so long.


I had better give these people a call then, and see if they have anymore of the silver Alpaca/silk blend


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that your weather has turned cooler. You've melted long enough.


We are melting again - I haven't worked out if we, in the Southern Hemisphere, have stolen summer .... Or you lot have stolen winter :roll: :roll: 
It is supposed to be 37C again, in my region - that is way too high; and you are being frozen again :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ***********HAPPY BIRTHDASY TO OUR LINKY............
> 
> WE ALL LOVE YOU


My sentiments also xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


Sorry you are not well, hope the lurgy leaves you soon (today would be good) :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


Who cares about presentation, but it does look good - except for the salad, I don't do green food  :lol: :lol:
Although I am getting better at it - now I just don't eat the COOKED green stuff


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break. 

Sleep well everyone xoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your wishes. Just had our M & S meal, it was very good. Hopefully I shall be taken out when we can move the car!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


Now I want hamburgers and homemade fries!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break.
> 
> Sleep well everyone xoxo


Have a good trip and try not to melt!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


Yum! Your presentation is great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break.
> 
> Sleep well everyone xoxo


Congratulations to your DD5. Good for her!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break.
> 
> Sleep well everyone xoxo


You must be very proud, hope the day is wonderful for you and your family!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Now I want hamburgers and homemade fries!!! :lol: :roll:


It looks naughty, doesn't it but is was based on a Slimming World recipe, don't know if you have them over there? Like weight Watchers but different! I don't go any more and I've put back on what I lost but still like to mess about with their recipes sometimes! DH thought it was good too! I have just finished up the rest of the virtually fat-free wedges, yum!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Mr. B and I have our 26th this year!!! between all of us we have been married alot of years :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And we'll be at our 46th in June, seems like only yesterday!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And we'll be at our 46th in June, seems like only yesterday!


That's just your memory going hun!! Yes, our 46th in August!! xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


Nice tablecloth :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice tablecloth :thumbup:


Helps me remember where I live!!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, what a busy day we have had.DS wanted to shop for shoes as they just don't make his size in S. Korea, 12 and or 13. He loved that he had such a variety here. Bought a couple pair and some very nice slippers. Then went to several other stores, had lunch then he was off for a haircut and I pooped out on the couch for awhile.Then made a large dinner which the guys said was delicious. Have just finished the clean up and now I need to see what I haven't gotten done today.lol DH stayed home as he was tired and didn't feel like shopping..

GS congrats on your winnings and your sale. How lovely extra money for Lincoln.

Saxy hope you feel better soon dear. It is awful when one is out of sorts health wise.

Londy could you pot your recipe for the sausage and apple burgers and fat free wedges.They must have tasted delicious. DS says everyone in Korea always takes pictures of their food, esp. when out to restaurants.

Purple you have a gorgeous purple suitcase. Know it will be filled with wonderful yarns and such.

Chrissy congratulations on your anniversary. Hope you are able to e out to celebrate soon.

Nitzi snow is in our forecast for later in the week. Hopeful this ends soon.

Xiang congrats to DD5 on her upcoming graduation. Know how proud you are of her accomplishments.

Binky Londy's pics of her diner would have made me hungry if I wasn't so full from dinner. I have asked her for her recipes. I would love to try these items.

Pam hell. I think all of us ladies together adding up our years of martial bliss, would get in to the hundreds of years.

Need to help DH, hope everyone has a lovely evening or dsy. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break.
> 
> Sleep well everyone xoxo


Have a safe trip and enjoy the graduation.xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pam I didn't mean hell it was supposed to be well. So very sorry. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, glad you have had a good time with DS. Hope one of the places in Florida comes up for you too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, what a busy day we have had.DS wanted to shop for shoes as they just don't make his size in S. Korea, 12 and or 13. He loved that he had such a variety here. Bought a couple pair and some very nice slippers. Then went to several other stores, had lunch then he was off for a haircut and I pooped out on the couch for awhile.Then made a large dinner which the guys said was delicious. Have just finished the clean up and now I need to see what I haven't gotten done today.lol DH stayed home as he was tired and didn't feel like shopping..
> 
> GS congrats on your winnings and your sale. How lovely extra money for Lincoln.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day with DS. Now get rested up for tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Pam I didn't mean hell it was supposed to be well. So very sorry. Purly


I figured that's what you meant.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. We are off to the garden centre this morning to get some plants for the flowerbed at the top of the garden and then I am on the school run to pick up LM as DD has rehearsals every day after school for their play which we are all going to see on Friday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


Oh how I wish it was time for flowerbeds here! And seeing your school play is a treat. I try not to wish for what I don't have but I'm not up to it tonight.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good orning girls. Ive a little "K" news....DH now has the sinkunit and the water and tap working. Trouble is, the taps dont match the hot and cold pipes. So he has to un hose everything. I darent laugh and I darent really say anything. haha. I wasnt going to S and B but I am now. DH is going up to DS'S tonight to help him with wiring so I think I'm staying in for some peace.


That's great news. Things are working out. And a chuckle to boot. I'm rather overwhelmed tonight but things will work out here too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, just a quick call in...it's early morning...going off to work soon :-( 

I wante to say 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linky. Sorry the message came late.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 0'c (32'f). I'm just saying a quick hello/goodbye as I'm running out. The precipitation hasn't started yet, and I'm hoping if I hurry I can get most of the way to work before it starts. The forecasters are saying "the commute might be dicey". Nice forecast. It's going to rain this afternoon and wash the snow away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, although it is supposed to get sunny later.

I'm on school pick up today and may go for a swim this afternoon.

Hope you are all ok.

Here's what I cast on over 200 stitches for ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, what a busy day we have had.DS wanted to shop for shoes as they just don't make his size in S. Korea, 12 and or 13. He loved that he had such a variety here. Bought a couple pair and some very nice slippers. Then went to several other stores, had lunch then he was off for a haircut and I pooped out on the couch for awhile.Then made a large dinner which the guys said was delicious. Have just finished the clean up and now I need to see what I haven't gotten done today.lol DH stayed home as he was tired and didn't feel like shopping..
> 
> GS congrats on your winnings and your sale. How lovely extra money for Lincoln.
> 
> ...


What a lovely day shopping.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to your DD5. Good for her!


Congratulations from me too, a special day for you all. Chris


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Helps me remember where I live!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break.
> 
> Sleep well everyone xoxo


Hope the graduation was a fun celebration. Congratulations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off now. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, sounds like everyone is doing ok! Purly, so glad you are having the best time with DS! This is how I made the burgers & wedges: I removed all fat and bone from two pork chops and lobbed the meat in the food processor with a thickish slice of wholemeal bread, crumbed, 5 mushrooms, 2 tbs apple sauce, a crumbled Oxo (stock) cube, salt and black pepper, formed it into four patties and cooked on a baking sheet in the oven at 200 degs for about 35 minutes. You could use pork mince and you might be able to grill them but they weren't really firm enough. Then I cut four potatoes into wedges and boiled them for about four minutes, drained 'em, spread them out on a baking sheet and sprayed them well with Fry Light (1 calorie per spray cooking oil) and sprinkled them with a little salt (you can use spicy wedge seasoning made by El Paso?) and baked them at 230 degrees for about 20 minutes, turning them once. Hope you give it a go and that you enjoy it! Think I will get my Slimming World cook books out and see if I can't knock of a few pounds!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello, just a quick call in...it's early morning...going off to work soon :-(
> 
> I wante to say
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Linky. Sorry the message came late.


Hope you are feeling better! Soon be holidays! Hugs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and 0'c (32'f). I'm just saying a quick hello/goodbye as I'm running out. The precipitation hasn't started yet, and I'm hoping if I hurry I can get most of the way to work before it starts. The forecasters are saying "the commute might be dicey". Nice forecast. It's going to rain this afternoon and wash the snow away.


Oh poor you Nitzi, hope Spring comes early for you this year!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, although it is supposed to get sunny later.
> 
> I'm on school pick up today and may go for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


That's very pretty, what's it going to be when it grows up?!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, although it is supposed to get sunny later.
> 
> I'm on school pick up today and may go for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


That looks so pretty, I guess it's for you? Have A good time with the GKs. i am off to see my little one soon. Hugs. Chris


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy and Chris, hope you are both ok today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My knitting will turn into a sort of shrug for me, it's a mix of Drops delight and debbie bliss angel mohair, the top part will be more Drops than Angel, that's as far as I've got.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My knitting will turn into a sort of shrug for me, it's a mix of Drops delight and debbie bliss angel mohair, the top part will be more Drops than Angel, that's as far as I've got.


It's lovely! Is it purple cos it looks blue!! I finished my blue cardi last night but the crinkles from being knitted before have not really gone so I am just of to give it some steam!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done on your winnings! Did your DH actually not do any work while you were out?


DH did exactly opposite to what he said and because of this, he has knocked the fridge freezer unit over and smashed it to smitherines. Weve had to order another one and also some new worktops because he cut it in the wrong place.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls, its cool and windy here. We are going up to DS's tonight to see the boys, Ive got withdrawel symptoms. GS1 is ta school until 6pm working hard for his exams. GS2 is staying behindfor an hour and mam has to go to school, Somethink to do with he might be taking the duke of edinburgh's award. Something like that. I hope you are all ok. I must catch up.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> DH did exactly opposite to what he said and because of this, he has knocked the fridge freezer unit over and smashed it to smitherines. Weve had to order another one and also some new worktops because he cut it in the wrong place.


I am so sorry, what a thing to happen. I think your DH is getting tired and doing too much! Tell him from me to take a day off, mistakes are expensive.
That's enough of me ranting, but I have one just like that, but can they be told........... Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My knitting will turn into a sort of shrug for me, it's a mix of Drops delight and debbie bliss angel mohair, the top part will be more Drops than Angel, that's as far as I've got.


As I said before that's so pretty, I am going to attempt something thin and lacy sometime soon. Now my boys are growing out of Grandma knitted things it's time to make me something but I am very large and the number of stitches quite daunting, perhaps a scarf would be a good idea? I am making the Hitchhiker scarf off Ravelry in between other projects and that's ok.
Off to play with GS while his mum makes their home presentable for the first visit of FIL. He is coming down for a long weekend. Speak to you soon, love. Chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I went to the dentist on Monday he told me I have.....
.
TEMPOROMANDIBULAR PAIN DYSFUNCTION SYNDROME

...as you can imagine I was horrified and imagined all sorts of things then he told me I have Jaw ache in the muscle because I clench my teeth! I was so impressed with the name I had to share!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try and rest up love, best thing for a nasty cold is to just eat, drink and do whatever you fancy - and nothing you don't!! Feel better soon!! xxx


That's what I did yesterday, then went to bed at 1100 pm, slept for 3 hours and woke up drenched in sweat, so it's more than a cold. I then got up because I couldn't wake the snoring body beside me. Robert Ludlum kept me awake for three hours, then I crawled back onto the bed and slept till 1100 am. My eyes ache and I need a bath; and I have a bed to change! Looks like another lost day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im being intermittant, in cooking the tea. Ive been to over 60's and won.£2. a pkt biscuits and some drinking chocolate. I sold a baby crdigan to a lady there.


sounds good to me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather cloudy Surrey, although it is supposed to get sunny later.
> 
> I'm on school pick up today and may go for a swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Good morning. It's still dark and it's raining!  Housework to do today. Tomorrow I'm off for the day with my friend (the one I have to take the ferry across the sound to visit). Should be a fun day.

Purple - can't wait to see the finished bolero. It looks lovely so far.

Hope everyone has a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH did exactly opposite to what he said and because of this, he has knocked the fridge freezer unit over and smashed it to smitherines. Weve had to order another one and also some new worktops because he cut it in the wrong place.


Oh no! I bet he's very unhappy with himself and not fit to be around at the moment!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a very dreary Southern Indiana gray and very wet with an occasional rumble here and there!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but everything I have is old, including DH who will be 80 on Thursday !!!


Ah. well we can't be pitching him now..... Obviously, you were a child bride...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have one of those with extra added knee padding but my bestie for gardening is the little folding stool that Purple gave me for my birthday! It has a snap on bag I put the weeds in and has lots of useful pockets too. When I am too old for weeding, it will make a wonderful knitting paraphernalia holder!!!


I have seen those and they are wonderful... I did once have a little rolling seat cart that stored the tools inside, but someone lifted if from the side of the house.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I went to the dentist on Monday he told me I have.....
> .
> TEMPOROMANDIBULAR PAIN DYSFUNCTION SYNDROME
> 
> ...as you can imagine I was horrified and imagined all sorts of things then he told me I have Jaw ache in the muscle because I clench my teeth! I was so impressed with the name I had to share!


I thought he was going to say it was from talking too much :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just got my double knitting book and I am excited it has lots of patterns in it can't wait to start on something but I need to finish the shawl I am working on and the skirt and mittens first, and do the border on my shawl before starting something else....how did I get back to having so many things going... :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Son will be here at noon, can't wait.
> 
> Jynx I know your DGD would love anything you made for her.
> 
> DSIL and DBIL will be looking at houses for us this week. I have been looking on line and have seen several places I like. Can't wait to buy something in Ocala and then sell place in Fort Myers.There are so many things to do in this community. I definitely want to join their knitting group and take quilting lessons, and probably actually learn to crochet more as I do enjoy making afghans.Love to learn new things. They also have several areas for pools and gym etc. Lots of stuff to do.Well off for now to get ready for DS's arrival. Love to all. Purly


I know you and DS are having a wonderful reunion. Is SH going to have any surgery while he is here? I just know it would be nice for you to have a little extra help at that time.

Yes, GD is most appreciative of what I make for her, but she is a teen-ager and this is prom so I would never do anything she hadn't agreed to in advance. I hope to see her this week-end....

I am so glad that your in-laws can do a little scouting for you on the house situation. I know you will be in the same community and that will be extra nice, since you all do seem to enjoy each other's company. Sure hope you can get all that accomplished before another hard winter... I know this one has been extra hard and then all the medical issues as well. you need some sand in your toes and sun on your bones....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive knitted all day. I am trying to come to grips with this aran. I must see if I can get a copy of the picture. All Ive got is a photostat copy of the pattern. Its navy and has 201 loops on. It just say fits on my needles. Its slow work.
> 
> The sink unit is in, a littlecupboard, and a new dishwasher. Not completed yet but are attached to the walls.


I should think that Aran is slow going and a photostat of a dark color shows almost nothing. Maybe even an on-line picture you could just look at..... Hope you are charging accordingly.... and that she is in no hurry.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good orning girls. Ive a little "K" news....DH now has the sinkunit and the water and tap working. Trouble is, the taps dont match the hot and cold pipes. So he has to un hose everything. I darent laugh and I darent really say anything. haha. I wasnt going to S and B but I am now. DH is going up to DS'S tonight to help him with wiring so I think I'm staying in for some peace.


I *am* giggling though. It so sounds like something that would happen here..... S and B and then a quiet evening is just what you need. Laugh out loud then....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh I almost forgot. DS's girlfriend Julie sent DH and I some beautiful gifts she made by hand. What talent she has. The sweetest purse and we each got quilted phone cases.She did everything with needle and thread and you would almost swear it was done by machine.Her stitches are perfect. How she put leather handles on this purse by hand I will never figure out. I will post some pictures when DH finds me the cord to upload to the computer the pictures. Son brought us all kinds of candy and cookies. Can't wait to try them all..


How wonderful.... it really is an art to stitch well by hand... and how thoughtful. I would love tasting some of the local favorites... always just a little bit different... It really would be a trip of a lifetime for you... Speaking of which, just how is your ear doing? I know that was the main reason that flying was out of the question.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just hd my bath. the lights are low and it's lovely here. Ive tested the new radiator and its giving a lot of heat out. Its going to be comfortable sitting in there. Ive washed dishes in my nicenew sink because the dishwasher outside has given up the ghost. It was lovely on my new counters. DH dried them.
> 
> Ive had to have this quiet time to myself becausee I'm feeling like tears are coming too easily. Its time I took a hold and put life in perspective. I must admit though theres been something wrong with everything. They are not getting a penny until they get it right.I hope you have all had a good day, did you all know we have a birthday tomorrow? It's our linky's.
> 
> the new casretaker thinks he's a dish for the ladies, well, not with us lot.... If he had been built like a chippendale with looks to match I dare say I could have suffered it!!!!


Glad that the sink is working out well. I would be in tears as well. I know that it is "just a kitchen" in the long rung but it is YOUR kitchen and should be exactly as you ordered. No Excuses. Even if it takes an extra bit of time... it should be right.... even the tap!!

If your caretaker were a dish, the hug might be welcome,,, but otherwise..... HANDS OFF!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Your DGD might prefer a shrug, to a shawl; my DD's range over a couple of generations and the older girls like shawls, but the younger ones prefer the shrugs - just a thought!


Good thought... They are easier to keep up with...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am thinking of dyeing the white yarn, that I spun, but I haven't yet worked out what I will do with, or to, the gifted skein. With the other skeins, I can see lots of socks, shawls or shrugs eventuating hahahaha


sorry to hear you can't get the silver in time... but it will make a great shawl later... maybe the wedding one you were thinking of doing for DD? Dying is another great bunch of fun..... Since some is fine, and some is a little thicker, you could do alternating bands with it to highlight the differences. Being all the same fiber, the care would be the same and it would be a subtle little change.

As to the shoveling..... at least inside the stuff is not so heavy... I really have to get out and deal with the tires and the big garden revamp this Spring. it is almost nice enough too. Drat! I know DH is not going to be enthused about helping and I am not enthused about living with this mess another season!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


So that old saying about no good deed goes unpunished is true!!! I'm just glad nothing was hurt but your pride... and the poor car!!! The deductible does make it hard to fix little things.... Our house deductible is so much (and cannot be made lower) that I don't even bother with most things... We just do it ourselves...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD's birthday hasn't been quite as planned had a little disagreement with the little ones mom again because she hadn't showed up or called me for two hours when she was supposed to pick them up early....hhhhhmmmm.....I am not going to worry about it this time I have to much to worry about as it is I don't need this too!!


I know, I know... sticking my big nose in it again but..... really, she is such a user and so undependable. I think I might have called good old grandma and said that she needed to pick them up NOW as her daughter was missing in action and you had immediate plans. There does come a time when your family AND YOU come first... I know you love them... I know you are good for them, but this is a very long term commitment that has to have some normalcy. OK, I'll jump down before I fall off my soapbox....

BTW..... so sorry to have missed Linky's birthday. I even had a note on the computer. Yesterday is a bit of a blur. HAPPY BIRTHDAY and have a great year...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH did exactly opposite to what he said and because of this, he has knocked the fridge freezer unit over and smashed it to smitherines. Weve had to order another one and also some new worktops because he cut it in the wrong place.


Oh Susan, I'm so sorry, can you claim it on your house insurance? It was an accident after all. However bad you feel about it (and I would be insane by now!) I bet DH feels worse! Love you, lotsa hugs coming through the ether to you! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I went to the dentist on Monday he told me I have.....
> .
> TEMPOROMANDIBULAR PAIN DYSFUNCTION SYNDROME
> 
> ...as you can imagine I was horrified and imagined all sorts of things then he told me I have Jaw ache in the muscle because I clench my teeth! I was so impressed with the name I had to share!


Wow, I am in awe!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was out of it yesterday, and not really back today. DS3's OH gave me her horrible cold. I'm full of, and sore all over. It's almost flu. I slept from 1100 pm to 1100 am last night! Now I feel more fuzzy than anything else.


Sorry you have had the bug catch you..... and resting/sleep is really the best for it. I hope you can take it a little easy for a few days. You are always so over busy... Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Does sound good, doesn't it? I'm doing homemade pork and apple burgers with jacket wedges and salad! What are you having?


Pork and apple burgers.. now that sounds really good.. Just how do you do that?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ah. well we can't be pitching him now..... Obviously, you were a child bride...


Well I was just 19 but DH is 15 years my senior!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have seen those and they are wonderful... I did once have a little rolling seat cart that stored the tools inside, but someone lifted if from the side of the house.....


Yeah, that would happen here too!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm just waiting for my DH to get home from work. It's our anniversary (36) today. We can't go out to dinner tonight as there is football and we can't park in our road until after 10pm and we would have to get back by then as Mr H likes to be in bed by then, he gets up at 4.40 am. Can't wait until he retires we might get out a bit then?
> I went to that nice food shop that also sells pants and have bought some very nice goodies to have for dinner, I have had GS today and too tired to cook, my excuse!
> Love & hugs. Chris. Xx


Congratulations to you both.... Staying in with goodies is probably best for you both since I seem to recall someone is supposed to be babying her foot!!! The parking restrictions are ridiculous. My DD lives on a rather major road in downtown Dallas and she cannot get in or out on certain days, like parades and marathons. I always worry a bit about an emergency... but guess she would just have to plough through and explain to the police..... or call an ambulance....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my double knitting book and I am excited it has lots of patterns in it can't wait to start on something but I need to finish the shawl I am working on and the skirt and mittens first, and do the border on my shawl before starting something else....how did I get back to having so many things going... :shock:


Cos you keep buying new stuff to do, lol!!! Good on ya girl, you keep all those LYS and yarn suppliers in business!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know you and DS are having a wonderful reunion. Is SH going to have any surgery while he is here? I just know it would be nice for you to have a little extra help at that time.
> 
> Yes, GD is most appreciative of what I make for her, but she is a teen-ager and this is prom so I would never do anything she hadn't agreed to in advance. I hope to see her this week-end....
> 
> I am so glad that your in-laws can do a little scouting for you on the house situation. I know you will be in the same community and that will be extra nice, since you all do seem to enjoy each other's company. Sure hope you can get all that accomplished before another hard winter... I know this one has been extra hard and then all the medical issues as well. you need some sand in your toes and sun on your bones....


Ooooh, so do I!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a photo to prove it......


Nice... I really do want to upgrade to a spinner with the 4 wheels instead of the 2 I now have. They are so much easier to navigate.... Great color.... of course.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


Looks lovely to me and so many goodies in the salad... even corn....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me all caught up, for now! It is 6:00am, and I am on my way to Adelaide for DD5's first Uni graduation - this is from her undergraduate course, and she has begun her Honours course ..... so another graduation next year, then a years break.
> 
> Sleep well everyone xoxo


CONGRATULATIONS to her... another milestone...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's what I cast on over 200 stitches for ...


Lovely.... great colors, as always and I really like the pattern and haven't done in in quite awhile.... you've made a good bit of progress.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH did exactly opposite to what he said and because of this, he has knocked the fridge freezer unit over and smashed it to smitherines. Weve had to order another one and also some new worktops because he cut it in the wrong place.


Oh No! And he is still breathing???? Bless you.... He really does need another adult present at all times..... (this will be a good thing to remember next time he wants to save money and do the work himself.... add up all the mistakes and do overs and just how much delay and cost that was....) I know he feels awful but he should!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


Mindy - the cardigan and you both look great! Well done! Good decision to re-knit it in this style. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I went to the dentist on Monday he told me I have.....
> .
> TEMPOROMANDIBULAR PAIN DYSFUNCTION SYNDROME
> 
> ...as you can imagine I was horrified and imagined all sorts of things then he told me I have Jaw ache in the muscle because I clench my teeth! I was so impressed with the name I had to share!


TMJ.... DD has it as well and was treated for a bit and is supposed to wear a mouthpiece to bed... She does an awful lot of yoga and deep breathing to help her relax and break the habit.... Glad it wasn't an infection causing you pain....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's what I did yesterday, then went to bed at 1100 pm, slept for 3 hours and woke up drenched in sweat, so it's more than a cold. I then got up because I couldn't wake the snoring body beside me. Robert Ludlum kept me awake for three hours, then I crawled back onto the bed and slept till 1100 am. My eyes ache and I need a bath; and I have a bed to change! Looks like another lost day!


Maybe you should consider a call to the Dr.....
At the very least.... REST.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pork and apple burgers.. now that sounds really good.. Just how do you do that?


EDIT.... saw the instructions... yum.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well I was just 19 but DH is 15 years my senior!!


So, he is a cradle robber... but one with excellent taste!!! Happy Birthday to him.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So, he is a cradle robber... but one with excellent taste!!! Happy Birthday to him.....


We met at work when I was 16 and all the other 'old' ladies working there said he was old enough to be my dad. I replied that he was my Sugar Daddy but we always felt we kind of met in the middle somehow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


That looks great and sure a fast turn around.. I like the nice wide band.... I know you were talking about a few kinks in the yarn, but that will all come out in the wash. So glad you redid it because it is a terrific color for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> EDIT.... saw the instructions... yum.


I am on a cooking jag but it won't last! Tonight, I did Petti de Pollo Al Limone - Lemon Chicken. It was a bit oilier than I am used to but very nice! Want that recipe too??!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We met at work when I was 16 and all the other 'old' ladies working there said he was old enough to be my dad. I replied that he was my Sugar Daddy but we always felt we kind of met in the middle somehow!


DH and I are only 10 months apart.... but we met when sophomores in high school.... I must have been 14... Not that we both didn't date a couple other people during some break-ups... but it was pretty much a predestined thing as well.... We are at 50, you at 46.... something must be working......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dropped mom off to get hair totally done at 10 and came back home and crawled back in bed. I have no idea why I am so tired lately. She had made an appointment for next Thurs. because my local brother is picking her up on Friday to spend the day and visit with his daughter and grands from Colorado. Sure wish he would let me know, as previously asked. Oh well..... 

I am headed up to work on quilt. I don't want DH to come in and find me at the computer yet again. 

I did finish a scarf last night and probably should steam the baby blanket before adding an edge... 

My BFF had to have her dog operated on for the second time... another hip operation. I really miss seeing Ruby every week. She is such a gentle giant. Maybe a get well card and a bone!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am on a cooking jag but it won't last! Tonight, I did Petti de Pollo Al Limone - Lemon Chicken. It was a bit oilier than I am used to but very nice! Want that recipe too??!


Sure... DH does a chicken picante with lemon but I'm sure it isn't the diet friendly version..... last night was chicken in a cream, tarragon, green peppercorn sauce and gnocchi.... It was hard to take the leftovers to mom. I love tarragon....

Now I'm hungry. Off to have a little port wine cheese and crackers. The sun is shining, but still a little cool so the sewing room is more inviting than the garden.....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought he was going to say it was from talking too much :lol:


Cheeky :wink:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Wow, I am in awe!!!


I'm in pain!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


Looking good...........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cos you keep buying new stuff to do, lol!!! Good on ya girl, you keep all those LYS and yarn suppliers in business!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats why :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:
Just doing my part :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


Nice I like it!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Cheeky :wink:


Sorry, couldnt resist it. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy, the blue cardi looks great and so do you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from school pick up. Gks were on good form and LMs reading was a Wallace and Grommit story, we all enjoyed it and then GK played his flute while LM sand, a really lovely duet, but then I am rather biased :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from school pick up. Gks were on good form and LMs reading was a Wallace and Grommit story, we all enjoyed it and then GK played his flute while LM sand, a really lovely duet, but then I am rather biased :thumbup:


Noooooo you wouldn't do that would you :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm home and in my bed. We ended up with KFC tonight instead of a bar meal but that's a story in itself.

I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. GS1 was at school until 6pm. Gs2 got his dates mixed up for a meeting with his mam. It's next week. He seems to be keen to do a duke of Edinburgh award with the school. He's had to list what options he is taking for his exams in two years time. 

I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my bed. We ended up with KFC tonight instead of a bar meal but that's a story in itself.
> 
> I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. GS1 was at school until 6pm. Gs2 got his dates mixed up for a meeting with his mam. It's next week. He seems to be keen to do a duke of Edinburgh award with the school. He's had to list what options he is taking for his exams in two years time.
> 
> I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad that you are feeling better hugs make all the difference don't they!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gotta go make dinner spaghetti and salad yum!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


Nice one Londy love the colour and it fits u nicely.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm in pain!


Haha. I'm in a good mood for a change :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my bed. We ended up with KFC tonight instead of a bar meal but that's a story in itself.
> 
> I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. GS1 was at school until 6pm. Gs2 got his dates mixed up for a meeting with his mam. It's next week. He seems to be keen to do a duke of Edinburgh award with the school. He's had to list what options he is taking for his exams in two years time.
> 
> I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .


So pleased you are feeling better tonight.
What's an easing machine? 
I did Duke of Edinburgh's award it was great fun and still is apparently. It's what got me knitting again at 16 after learning as a little one.
Hope he sorts out his options, it's a worrying time for them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my bed. We ended up with KFC tonight instead of a bar meal but that's a story in itself.
> 
> I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. GS1 was at school until 6pm. Gs2 got his dates mixed up for a meeting with his mam. It's next week. He seems to be keen to do a duke of Edinburgh award with the school. He's had to list what options he is taking for his exams in two years time.
> 
> I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .


So pleased you are feeling better tonight.
What's an easing machine? 
I did Duke of Edinburgh's award it was great fun and still is apparently. It's what got me knitting again at 16 after learning as a little one.
Hope he sorts out his options, it's a worrying time for them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH and I are only 10 months apart.... but we met when sophomores in high school.... I must have been 14... Not that we both didn't date a couple other people during some break-ups... but it was pretty much a predestined thing as well.... We are at 50, you at 46.... something must be working......


Yeah but I think alot of it is habit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Londy, the blue cardi looks great and so do you xxxx


Gee, thanks!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my bed. We ended up with KFC tonight instead of a bar meal but that's a story in itself.
> 
> I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. GS1 was at school until 6pm. Gs2 got his dates mixed up for a meeting with his mam. It's next week. He seems to be keen to do a duke of Edinburgh award with the school. He's had to list what options he is taking for his exams in two years time.
> 
> I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .


Yep, I know exactly what you mean there girl! Always bring a bit of sunshine with them, don't they?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nice one Londy love the colour and it fits u nicely.


Thanks Susan, I had to heavy-duty steam it to reduce the wiggly bits from when I knitted it before but I like it and it will get a lot of wear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you are feeling better tonight.
> What's an easing machine?
> I did Duke of Edinburgh's award it was great fun and still is apparently. It's what got me knitting again at 16 after learning as a little one.
> Hope he sorts out his options, it's a worrying time for them.


(Whispering) Not sure but I think it should have been washing machine!! :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> (Whispering) Not sure but I think it should have been washing machine!! :roll:


Feeling stupid.....of course it was a washing machine! I thought Susan had discovered a new machine crafting!! Sorry Susan!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you are feeling better tonight.
> What's an easing machine?
> I did Duke of Edinburgh's award it was great fun and still is apparently. It's what got me knitting again at 16 after learning as a little one.
> Hope he sorts out his options, it's a worrying time for them.


To Susan
Did you mean a washing machine....Londy put me right. Hope you get the one you want! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Special Birthday to Mr Londy, hope you both have a great day out. Don't eat too much cake. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan
I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .[/quote said:


> Had my hugs fix today too, just what I needed. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> .
> I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. .


Can't figure that one out.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but I think alot of it is habit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


For sure... and, as I always tell everyone who wonders at the longevity, we can't afford to run two households.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> (Whispering) Not sure but I think it should have been washing machine!! :roll:


(Didn't think she had mentioned interesting a new sewing machine... but one never knows.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grrrrrr.. DH and I had a discussion about mom.... still no real solution... Would you believe, half an hour later my brother from Missouri called.... and he is going to come down tomorrow or Friday.... He has to leave Sat. because wife will be coming back from a church trip to Nicaragua.. He isn't going to let mom know he is coming so he can embarrass her about the condition of the house... I told him she thinks all is great and that the window of opportunity is pretty much gone..... Breathe, Jynx, breathe...

I did tell him that DH was going to Oklahoma Friday and that I might be going to.. I have PM'd a fellow KP gal who mentioned getting together on one of these trips. I think I may just go along for the ride even if she isn't available... I just love everyone keeping me in the loop and assuming we are always available. End of rant.

We finished off the corned beef dinner leftovers and I licked the bowl of horseradish whipped cream clean... Now, what to have for dessert. It has been a two wine kind of evening... I think a little dark chocolate/

Oh, and that quilt..... Well, someone didn't really think it mattered which direction the corner blocks of half triangles went on so now my secondary design is WRONG... Do I go with the flow or do some picking and resewing? I wish they had checked the squares as they were shown each month so that I didn't keep doing the same thing over and over.... Not a happy camper...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For sure... and, as I always tell everyone who wonders at the longevity, we can't afford to run two households.
> :mrgreen:


Isn't that the truth? !!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to your DD5. Good for her!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is Mint, my 3 year old Pitbull playing with Brin, a 3 month old Bull Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback (she is almost the same size as Mint) ......... My phone is taking forever to load the photo - it might be on by tomorrow


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH did exactly opposite to what he said and because of this, he has knocked the fridge freezer unit over and smashed it to smitherines. Weve had to order another one and also some new worktops because he cut it in the wrong place.


I am beginning to think you have the patience of a saint ........ Or you love him to bits ........ But it wouldn't cut it with me, I would be in a motel, or something, until the kitchen was completed properly ...... Then he would be banned from anymore DIY projects :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I went to the dentist on Monday he told me I have.....
> .
> TEMPOROMANDIBULAR PAIN DYSFUNCTION SYNDROME
> 
> ...as you can imagine I was horrified and imagined all sorts of things then he told me I have Jaw ache in the muscle because I clench my teeth! I was so impressed with the name I had to share!


I also am a jaw clencher, and was breaking my teeth as well as having the TMJ pain. I used a mouth guard for a while, and now I only use it when I feel my jaws begin to clench again. Do you now wear a mouth guard when you are sleeping?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I also am a jaw clencher, and was breaking my teeth as well as having the TM pain. I used a mouth guard for a while, and now I only use it when I feel my jaws begin to clench again. Do you now wear a mouth guard when you are sleeping?


No I have been threatened with one though. I have been given some exercises and he suggested I chew chewing gum sometimes. He also told me to try & relax and chill.....I can do that!
Your GD looked very nice on her graduation day, what was her degree in? GM & GD both look very proud of their girl.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


That does look much better - well done.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Londy
Have a good day with the Birthday Boy, just realized its my DIL's birthday too! Enjoy the cake!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No I have been threatened with one though. I have been given some exercises and he suggested I chew chewing gum sometimes. He also told me to try & relax and chill.....I can do that!
> Your GD looked very nice on her graduation day, what was her degree in? GM & GD both look very proud of their girl.


She did Creative Writing & Communication. She is now doing her Honours, but don't remember what she is doing it in - she keeps telling me, and I remember for about 3 seconds, then promptly forget - it doesn't compute with my brain :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Grrrrrr.. DH and I had a discussion about mom.... still no real solution... Would you believe, half an hour later my brother from Missouri called.... and he is going to come down tomorrow or Friday.... He has to leave Sat. because wife will be coming back from a church trip to Nicaragua.. He isn't going to let mom know he is coming so he can embarrass her about the condition of the house...  I told him she thinks all is great and that the window of opportunity is pretty much gone..... Breathe, Jynx, breathe...
> 
> I did tell him that DH was going to Oklahoma Friday and that I might be going to.. I have PM'd a fellow KP gal who mentioned getting together on one of these trips. I think I may just go along for the ride even if she isn't available... I just love everyone keeping me in the loop and assuming we are always available. End of rant.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea for your brother to surprise your Mum and I think you should be away as well.

With regard to the quilt, I would go with Flo, all my quilts have something wrong with them, it's kinda like my signature :thumbup:

And drink more wine especially with dark chocolate.xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I hope it doesn't get too cold as all the magnolia trees are out in the neighbour hood and they look gloriousl.

Going to have a quiet day today as tomorrow we pick the gks up from school and then take them to their Mum's school to see Bugsey Malone.

Xiang, they are really lovely photos of your DDs graduation, you all look great.

Londy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to DH, hope he enjoys his birthday surprise.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 2'C (34'F) Rain expected. It's not snow 
Sorry if it looked like I was signed on all night. I had asked a question on the Harlequin KAL last night and forgot to sign off and my laptop was running all night. Now it's hot. I'll make sure I shut it down before I head to work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I hope it doesn't get too cold as all the magnolia trees are out in the neighbour hood and they look gloriousl.
> 
> Going to have a quiet day today as tomorrow we pick the gks up from school and then take them to their Mum's school to see Bugsey Malone.
> 
> ...


I love the teacup magnolia blossoms. One of the houses in my neighbourhood has one in the front yard that is completely pink in the spring. We have a star magnolia in our backyard. Star magnolia's never become a tree, just stay a sad little bush.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a good idea for your brother to surprise your Mum and I think you should be away as well.
> 
> With regard to the quilt, I would go with Flo, all my quilts have something wrong with them, it's kinda like my signature :thumbup:
> 
> And drink more wine especially with dark chocolate.xxxx


Sorry, I'm not a quilt person. But if it's going to bug you, you know that you're going to have to take it apart and do it right.
Drink more wine and decide if you can live with the current design.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She did Creative Writing & Communication. She is now doing her Honours, but don't remember what she is doing it in - she keeps telling me, and I remember for about 3 seconds, then promptly forget - it doesn't compute with my brain :roll:


A degree in Communications should give her loads of opportunities.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> For sure... and, as I always tell everyone who wonders at the longevity, we can't afford to run two households.
> :mrgreen:


That is just too true!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is Mint, my 3 year old Pitbull playing with Brin, a 3 month old Bull Mastiff x Rhodesian Ridgeback (she is almost the same size as Mint) ......... My phone is taking forever to load the photo - it might be on by tomorrow


It's nice that Mint can have a playmate close to her size. Brin is going to get bigger. Will they still be able to play then?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Nice graduation pics. Congratulations.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Grrrrrr.. DH and I had a discussion about mom.... still no real solution... Would you believe, half an hour later my brother from Missouri called.... and he is going to come down tomorrow or Friday.... He has to leave Sat. because wife will be coming back from a church trip to Nicaragua.. He isn't going to let mom know he is coming so he can embarrass her about the condition of the house... I told him she thinks all is great and that the window of opportunity is pretty much gone..... Breathe, Jynx, breathe...
> 
> I did tell him that DH was going to Oklahoma Friday and that I might be going to.. I have PM'd a fellow KP gal who mentioned getting together on one of these trips. I think I may just go along for the ride even if she isn't available... I just love everyone keeping me in the loop and assuming we are always available. End of rant.
> 
> ...


Dang - on all counts! If I have got to know you as well as I think I have, you will be unpicking and re-sewing. Just put it away until you can face it. I think you should go to Ok, the change will do you good and the world will keep turning.....! x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


Very nice cardi. The picture is fine. The model looks great. Maybe a little annoyed that this is taking so long


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely pictures and you all look stunning!!! Many congrats again to DD5!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice cardi. The picture is fine. The model looks great. Maybe a little annoyed that this is taking so long


Oh dear, could you tell??!  :lol: Think I may make two granny squares in the same yarn for pockets?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry Londy, I just saw you, but I have to go to work.
Another day "earning" my dollar.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad that the sink is working out well. I would be in tears as well. I know that it is "just a kitchen" in the long rung but it is YOUR kitchen and should be exactly as you ordered. No Excuses. Even if it takes an extra bit of time... it should be right.... even the tap!!
> 
> If your caretaker were a dish, the hug might be welcome,,, but otherwise..... HANDS OFF!!


unfortunately they all think they are!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, I am in awe!!!


Do you now consciously relax your jaw? I was shocked when my dentist told me I grind my teeth. I tried relaxing them when I went to sleep. Since then I have bitten my tongue several times!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the blue cardi, previously knitted into that odd looking jacket thing, has metamorphasised into a long cardi. Got DH to take a pic but it's not really his thing but this was his 6th attempt!!


Now you MUST be happy with that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am on a cooking jag but it won't last! Tonight, I did Petti de Pollo Al Limone - Lemon Chicken. It was a bit oilier than I am used to but very nice! Want that recipe too??!


You may have already put it up, but YES PLEASE. My new 'DIL' is mad on lemon chicken.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH and I are only 10 months apart.... but we met when sophomores in high school.... I must have been 14... Not that we both didn't date a couple other people during some break-ups... but it was pretty much a predestined thing as well.... We are at 50, you at 46.... something must be working......


I'm the other way around. DH is 5 years younger than I. He looks older now. I've worn him out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Noooooo you wouldn't do that would you :lol:


No more biased than any of us. It is a fact that ALL my children and Grands are beautiful geniuses; how can I be biased?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home and in my bed. We ended up with KFC tonight instead of a bar meal but that's a story in itself.
> 
> I've seen the new easing machine I would like and I'm hoping to order it tomorrow. GS1 was at school until 6pm. Gs2 got his dates mixed up for a meeting with his mam. It's next week. He seems to be keen to do a duke of Edinburgh award with the school. He's had to list what options he is taking for his exams in two years time.
> 
> I feel so much better with having hugs with my boys. They can always get rid of my dark tunnel. Works better that any pills .


I had to say no to looking after the boys yesterday. They wanted me at theirs, and I wasn't even dressed to go out. Moreover I didn't want to cough and sneeze all over them. It's the first time I have said no to them. I felt worse than before!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but I think alot of it is habit!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's easier to stay put than go through the trauma of breaking up! The devil you know and all that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lovely photos. You look so happy and relaxed there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am beginning to think you have the patience of a saint ........ Or you love him to bits ........ But it wouldn't cut it with me, I would be in a motel, or something, until the kitchen was completed properly ...... Then he would be banned from anymore DIY projects :shock: :shock:


From experience I can say, it's both! Love and patience.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I also am a jaw clencher, and was breaking my teeth as well as having the TMJ pain. I used a mouth guard for a while, and now I only use it when I feel my jaws begin to clench again. Do you now wear a mouth guard when you are sleeping?


I can't even get mine on! And I'm not forking out another load of money.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I hope it doesn't get too cold as all the magnolia trees are out in the neighbour hood and they look gloriousl.
> 
> Going to have a quiet day today as tomorrow we pick the gks up from school and then take them to their Mum's school to see Bugsey Malone.
> 
> ...


What's the surprise? Never mind, tell me tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, could you tell??!  :lol: Think I may make two granny squares in the same yarn for pockets?


That would make it a very useful cardy, that will get worn all the time. I love pockets, and get really annoyed if I realise nothing I'm wearing has any.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls its windy here. DH is house sitting for DS today, he is expecting men coming to do a job. I only hope DH doesnt decide to to it with his track record this week!. I might have to knit this morning. Ive got washing to hang out and sheets to go in. I must catch up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Now you MUST be happy with that!


Yes, I love it and it looks good with my jeans! Think I am going to crochet two same-coloured granny-squares for pockets. What do you think?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right, I'm off to get another bath. I'm feeling better today, but I stink. A nice , long, soak....bliss!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls its windy here. DH is house sitting for DS today, he is expecting men coming to do a job. I only hope DH doesnt decide to to it with his track record this week!. I might have to knit this morning. Ive got washing to hang out and sheets to go in. I must catch up.


If you saw my kitchen you'd know I've been avoiding it for three days! Both sinks are overflowing with washing up. How does one man make so much work!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> To Susan
> Did you mean a washing machine....Londy put me right. Hope you get the one you want! Xx


Yes haha I mean a washing machine, Its flo thats getting the spellings wrong. It looks ok to me and then by the time I get it from brain to paper its got muddles haha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had to say no to looking after the boys yesterday. They wanted me at theirs, and I wasn't even dressed to go out. Moreover I didn't want to cough and sneeze all over them. It's the first time I have said no to them. I felt worse than before!


You were very wise and I know how rough you must have felt to say no but as you say, not only were you not up to it but it would be wrong to pass it on to them and would definitely have made you feel worse!!!
Hope you are soon feeling tickety-boo again!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I love it and it looks good with my jeans! Think I am going to crochet two same-coloured granny-squares for pockets. What do you think?


already answered. Yes, you should. When they're ready you can check whether or not they look right. If not, you have two small blue dishclothes!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> already answered. Yes, you should. When they're ready you can check whether or not they look right. If not, you have two small blue dishclothes!


Yay!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You were very wise and I know how rough you must have felt to say no but as you say, not only were you not up to it but it would be wrong to pass it on to them and would definitely have made you feel worse!!!
> Hope you are soon feeling tickety-boo again!! xxx


already feeling considerably better. The boys may well come round today, as they usually do on Thursdays. It'll be small cuddles and no kisses!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

stick your chest out Judi. what a wonderful daughter. I'm so hppy forher and yur family.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You may have already put it up, but YES PLEASE. My new 'DIL' is mad on lemon chicken.


Ok, hope you can all read this!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am beginning to think you have the patience of a saint ........ Or you love him to bits ........ But it wouldn't cut it with me, I would be in a motel, or something, until the kitchen was completed properly ...... Then he would be banned from anymore DIY projects :shock: :shock:


I didnt shout bout it. Funnily enough the big things dont get to me its other things. I felt sad for him BUT I was onlky cross because he'd tried to work. He is physically exhauseted. Even witout his heart condition he's comingup 68 and not young anymore. DS hs made him back off until next monday niht ashe is skiing in Sccotland this weekend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, hope you can all read this!!!


not on the screen. I have printed it off, and will try copying it larger.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> not on the screen. I have printed it off, and will try copying it larger.


It took 7 tries but I now have an A4 copy that I can read!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great photos! And, again, congratulations to her!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No more biased than any of us. It is a fact that ALL my children and Grands are beautiful geniuses; how can I be biased?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's easier to stay put than go through the trauma of breaking up! The devil you know and all that!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Isn't that the truth!!!! I keep telling my DH never again will I get married ever because he has absolutely ruined it for anybody else he is wayyyy to much work...and he is 6 years older than me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I love it and it looks good with my jeans! Think I am going to crochet two same-coloured granny-squares for pockets. What do you think?


I think that would work, but just don't forget and put something small in them you might loose it through the holes!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It took 7 tries but I now have an A4 copy that I can read!


Hope you like it, it's one of Women's Weekly's finest!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Isn't that the truth!!!! I keep telling my DH never again will I get married ever because he has absolutely ruined it for anybody else he is wayyyy to much work...and he is 6 years older than me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think that would work, but just don't forget and put something small in them you might loose it through the holes!


Hmmm, good point but at least I will see the Kleenex in it before it goes in the washer!!  :-( :lol: A little bit of lining required, I think!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What wonderful pictures of a really stellar event. You sure can't deny that child. She looks so like you and I love her dress....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Patrick thanks you all for your birthday wishes!I think he has had a good birthday, I drove us down to a National Trust Site in Sussex, Bodiam Castle, for a cream and jam and scone tea, which I quite enjoyed too! I meant to take a pic of him with his cream tea but was too busy tucking into mine!! However here he is with the castle in the background - two old ruins for the price of one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a good idea for your brother to surprise your Mum and I think you should be away as well.


I know, but she just called looking for an address and she is so happy with her hair and excited about seeing Bill and family next week. I hate to have brother get her all upset.... but I am going to go with DH or just not answer phone tomorrow. Told mom I was going to ride along to keep him company.

I am going to try to be very patient and redo a couple of the corners and see how frustrating it is before I totally toss in the towel. Guess it is time to do more quilting. I don't usually make those kinds of mistakes... but I usually have the whole pattern in front of me and KNOW what the end result is supposed to look like....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I'm not a quilt person. But if it's going to bug you, you know that you're going to have to take it apart and do it right.
> Drink more wine and decide if you can live with the current design.


All the wine and chocolate in the world are not going to make this look acceptable to me, but I'm game to keep trying!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dang - on all counts! If I have got to know you as well as I think I have, you will be unpicking and re-sewing. Just put it away until you can face it. I think you should go to Ok, the change will do you good and the world will keep turning.....! x


and I think you are right on both counts.....
:wink: :wink:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm the other way around. DH is 5 years younger than I. He looks older now. I've worn him out!


Good for you!! I had one weaing friend several years back that was so funny. She was a few years older that her husband but had never told him and tried very hard to keep it a big secret. I think she was starting to get the mail that all us older people do and wondering what to do about social security and such. It was really comical... Now, it is so common. I never did understand why it bothered her so.... With women so often living longer, it kind of evens out the playing field.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That would make it a very useful cardy, that will get worn all the time. I love pockets, and get really annoyed if I realise nothing I'm wearing has any.


Me too..... when I went to take Rachel to lunch last week, I had a pair of pants on with no front pockets and the top had none either. I had my pedometer on the waistband and kept patting that.... looking for my keys. We tore the house, my car and the purse apart. well, I had tucked the clicker part into my waistband....... I NEED pockets. (The really bad part was that I had pulled into drive and we couldn't even take her car while DH brought another set.... So glad we finally found them....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think that would work, but just don't forget and put something small in them you might loose it through the holes!


you could also pick up stitches and just knit up to the size you want..... or make a more solid pocket. I would be catching my rings or losing things in the holes myself,,, but I'm a mess.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Patrick thanks you all for your birthday wishes!I think he has had a good birthday, I drove us down to a National Trust Site in Sussex, Bodiam Castle, for a cream and jam and scone tea, which I quite enjoyed too! I meant to take a pic of him with his cream tea but was too busy tucking into mine!! However here he is with the castle in the background - two old ruins for the price of one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lovely picture and it does sound like a nice day. Happy Birthday to him and best wishes for a wonderful year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

off to the garden clean-up. YUCK....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know, but she just called looking for an address and she is so happy with her hair and excited about seeing Bill and family next week. I hate to have brother get her all upset.... but I am going to go with DH or just not answer phone tomorrow. Told mom I was going to ride along to keep him company.
> 
> I am going to try to be very patient and redo a couple of the corners and see how frustrating it is before I totally toss in the towel. Guess it is time to do more quilting. I don't usually make those kinds of mistakes... but I usually have the whole pattern in front of me and KNOW what the end result is supposed to look like....


Yes but think how good you will feel when you re-do it and it looks fab!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went to Asda's this afternoon and were only out 90mins. Trouble was we forgot to take our mobiles. I had 8 missed calls and 2 texsts. DS had been tryign to get in touch, so had DIL so both had panicked as neither DH or me had our phones. The GS's had even face timed me. DS was coming straight down and once he knew we were ok he turned back to go to the gym. Honestly, I understand they care but we only went out for a sandwhich and a coffee.

Since we've been out it seems the pump for the central heating has buggered now. We have no heat upstairs. 

Tomorrow Im going out with Lynn for some lunch and a ride on the bus.Ive promised to meet her at 10.15am!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Patrick thanks you all for your birthday wishes!I think he has had a good birthday, I drove us down to a National Trust Site in Sussex, Bodiam Castle, for a cream and jam and scone tea, which I quite enjoyed too! I meant to take a pic of him with his cream tea but was too busy tucking into mine!! However here he is with the castle in the background - two old ruins for the price of one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


hello patrick and happy belated birthday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went to Asda's this afternoon and were only out 90mins. Trouble was we forgot to take our mobiles. I had 8 missed calls and 2 texsts. DS had been tryign to get in touch, so had DIL so both had panicked as neither DH or me had our phones. The GS's had even face timed me. DS was coming straight down and once he knew we were ok he turned back to go to the gym. Honestly, I understand they care but we only went out for a sandwhich and a coffee.
> 
> Since we've been out it seems the pump for the central heating has buggered now. We have no heat upstairs.
> 
> Tomorrow Im going out with Lynn for some lunch and a ride on the bus.Ive promised to meet her at 10.15am!!!!!


Get yourself out there with Lynn, have some laughs and forget your troubles for a while!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When I was on my own tod I thught I'd knit a bit more of Jane's aran. Its not an aran that I seem to be able to carry up the pattern yet. I knitted 6 or o rows then noticd I'd knitted 1 cable front instead of back. It stuck out like sore thumb!. I pulled all the rows back and it took me anhour orso to get 201 stitches in the right order on the right row. Ive put it down now.! All together I've oly knitted 14 rows!!!! since last Saturday.

It is official...DH says the centrasl heatin pump HAS gone!!!! (and why not eh?) Nothig's going to get to me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are hoping to go to guisborough and then on to Stokesly. Theres caharity shopsa and a couple of wool shops. We may have lunch and a good laugh. Mind you the weather here today has been chronig. Wind and sleeting rain.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a quietish day, jusgt had a walk into town and bought a waterprooof jacket, a thermal vest, a bottle brush, a hot water bottle and some Danish Pastries and when I got home I had a delivery of two pairs of trousers! Spent the afternoon knitting.

Londy, good picture of Pat and the castle.

Susan, hope DH behaves over the week end and rests.

Jynx, wish I could come and help you with the quilt and the wine and chocolates.

Saxy, glad you are feeling better. Take it easy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello again girls. I've come to my bed with my hot water bottle. I've been chatting with the boys. I got GS2 some jeans today. He told me what he wAnted. GS1 has a bit more fashion about him and he only likes certain things.....I've told him I'll treat him if he chooses a pair.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, good point but at least I will see the Kleenex in it before it goes in the washer!!  :-( :lol: A little bit of lining required, I think!!


Yep that is a good point and a lining the same color would also work!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Patrick thanks you all for your birthday wishes!I think he has had a good birthday, I drove us down to a National Trust Site in Sussex, Bodiam Castle, for a cream and jam and scone tea, which I quite enjoyed too! I meant to take a pic of him with his cream tea but was too busy tucking into mine!! However here he is with the castle in the background - two old ruins for the price of one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lovely picture and I to wish him a Happy Birthday!!! Sounds like a really nice time!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I hope it doesn't get too cold as all the magnolia trees are out in the neighbour hood and they look gloriousl.
> 
> Going to have a quiet day today as tomorrow we pick the gks up from school and then take them to their Mum's school to see Bugsey Malone.
> 
> ...


 *blushing madly* thanks Purple, I really love the top I wore, I will be wearing I it to my nieces wedding also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A degree in Communications should give her loads of opportunities.


She wants to be an editor, and also work in research - but she has another 3 years of study to go. She is doing Honours this year, then will be continuing on to do her PHD. I don't know if she will become a professional student yet, she has mentioned that option :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's nice that Mint can have a playmate close to her size. Brin is going to get bigger. Will they still be able to play then?


I think so, as long as we keep them socialised while Brin is growing


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been around very much. Am spending as much time with son as I can, as he will be leaving a week from today. I can't even think of that, I will be in tears.It is so great having him home. I just found out I have to buy some type of connector to put my pics from phone onto my computer. Son said he will get it for me tomorrow. Don't have any idea what happened to my other cord.

It was very windy here and we had some snow, but nothing that stayed, thank goodness. DS and I going shopping tomorrow, while DH is at dialysis.Then Saturday we are going to the casino for a short time then to our local candy store. They make the most delicious chocolate and they have an ice cream bar, where we will indulge in cups of their hot chocolate. Will try to get pics to show what they are like. Can't wait to have one.

DSIL and DBIL put a bid in for the house we would like to buy, fingers crossed they will accept the bid given to them. If not then will bid on the second house we like.

GS It is lovely that your family loves you both so much, but you are both able to live independent lives and they should not overly be concerned for a 9o min. no contact.Sorry your heater needs to be replaced. Things wear out but why when you are always in the mist of an expensive project. I share your pain, as that is usually what happens to us also. Tell DH if he does not rest till Monday I will come and tie him in his chair, so he gets to rest up and not harm his health with over doing. DH and I are looking forward to our dinner with you both.Do you know what dates you will be in Florida yet???We are trying to coordinate so we can meet up with you and Albert.Have fun tomorrow with Lynn.

Nitzi glad you did not get snow.Looking forward to meeting you when Purple and Londy are over in October I believe.

Purple enjoy the play and being with the fsmily. I am sure the play will be a big success. Sounds like you had a fun day shopping.

Londy please extend Birthday wishes to your DH for me. Lovely picture of him. Your tea sounded fantastic. I am planning on trying your sausage and apple recipe and potato wedges also.Just love your new sweater.

Saxy glad to know you are starting to feel so what better. Is terrible to have a nasty cold. Know how badly you feel when you tell your DGKs no, but it was best decision for them and you.

Xiang, lovely pictures of your DD5 with DH and you and great pics of fur babies. Brin will grow to be a very large pet. Saw a dog like her at the vets, she was as large as a small pony and weighed 150 lbs. She was 2 years old but a big baby who was scared of the vet. I truly would not have to clean up number 2s for a doggie that big. I would need to carry a shovel I am afraid when walking her. Glad the two youngsters get along. Please tell your DD5 congratulations on her accomplishments. Terrific pictures of the family.You and DD look just alike.

Linky enjoy all the new books and needles you bought. You need a weekend away to have quiet time to read all those books you bought

Jynx enjoy the trip to OK. with DH. You need to have some down time dear.Let brother handle Mom for a day or so.

Hello to Pam, Lifeline,and Chrissy. I need to sign off for now, will hopefully be back sometime tomorrow. Love to all Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We are hoping to go to guisborough and then on to Stokesly. Theres caharity shopsa and a couple of wool shops. We may have lunch and a good laugh. Mind you the weather here today has been chronig. Wind and sleeting rain.


Sounds like my sort of place! Have a good time. Sorry about your boiler.
Have a good day out and try to forget about all trouble at home and find some bargains!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

It's 3 minutes ti midnight and I have just logged In. Went to my job today, it was really busy and I even ended up in the cafe. I loved pressing all the buttons on the posh coffee machine. I didn't know how to use the cash register and the lady working there was such a miserable***** I kept asking people for the right money and writing down what they had. I then put it all in in one go. Glad I don't have to do that every week!
Knitting this afternoon was as mad as ever. Soon as I walk in I have about 3 or 4 who rush over for my help. I should be flattered but I wanted to get on with my jumper? Still it's good to see ladies getting on, one new lady who must be in her 70s has not knitted for 50years until a couple of weeks ago. She is doing great.

Just home from seeing War Horse. It was a live performance which was broadcasted to cinemas all over the country and abroad. I got he tickets as part of my girls' &SIL Christmas presents. It was one of the most amazing things I have ever seen on stage. The horses in it are all actual size puppets. You seem to forget they were puppets, they were so realistic. That's the end of the commercial, I'm off to bed, see you tomorrow! Love. Chris


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When I was on my own tod I thught I'd knit a bit more of Jane's aran. Its not an aran that I seem to be able to carry up the pattern yet. I knitted 6 or o rows then noticd I'd knitted 1 cable front instead of back. It stuck out like sore thumb!. I pulled all the rows back and it took me anhour orso to get 201 stitches in the right order on the right row. Ive put it down now.! All together I've oly knitted 14 rows!!!! since last Saturday.
> 
> It is official...DH says the centrasl heatin pump HAS gone!!!! (and why not eh?) Nothig's going to get to me.


Not good on either count. Hope the heater is not too bad an expense... but it was here... I'm afraid to start a project, the way my luck has been going lately....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DSIL and DBIL put a bid in for the house we would like to buy, fingers crossed they will accept the bid given to them. If not then will bid on the second house we like.


I'm crossing fingers toes and eyes that your bid is accepted... I hope the relator drops a little hint that you have a second place selected as well so that the seller might be more inclined to sell instead of countering back and forth.

So glad you are enjoying son's visit. it is such a long way to come, but I know he has a job and responsibilities at home. Do you think both of your far flung children are permanently in their locations or might they come back to the States at some point??/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's 3 minutes ti midnight and I have just logged In. Went to my job today, it was really busy and I even ended up in the cafe. I loved pressing all the buttons on the posh coffee machine. I didn't know how to use the cash register and the lady working there was such a miserable***** I kept asking people for the right money and writing down what they had. I then put it all in in one go. Glad I don't have to do that every week!
> Knitting this afternoon was as mad as ever. Soon as I walk in I have about 3 or 4 who rush over for my help. I should be flattered but I wanted to get on with my jumper? Still it's good to see ladies getting on, one new lady who must be in her 70s has not knitted for 50years until a couple of weeks ago. She is doing great.
> 
> Just home from seeing War Horse. It was a live performance which was broadcasted to cinemas all over the country and abroad. I got he tickets as part of my girls' &SIL Christmas presents. It was one of the most amazing things I have ever seen on stage. The horses in it are all actual size puppets. You seem to forget they were puppets, they were so realistic. That's the end of the commercial, I'm off to bed, see you tomorrow! Love. Chris


Busy, busy day and the play really sounds interesting. I would love to see it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The latest news. my sister called and she and husband are coming down to see mom next Thursday..... Feast or famine around here. She will see 4 of her 5 children in the span of a week.... Guess I will have to really move it since I will need to do airport run, host a dinner, do some sight seeing and try to wrangle all my crew for an evening... Then the houses need cleaning, etc. etc. etc. I did give Linda an earful and her husband went through a lot when his mother was aging so will be glad to get their impressions...

I cannot wrangle those darned railroad ties.... and don't like the stone edging DH brought home and can't get the radial part of the tires snipped. I'm about to light a torch to the whole thing. He has let the pool drain down so far I can't sweep it and it has turned into a swamp. How I would love to just have it dug out.... I don't even know who to hire to help. The guys I know will want to do all the planting and landscaping and I don't want that.... DH also painted the edge of the pool with the deck and cement paint.. HATE IT... rough, chipping and I am going to have to figure out how to chip it all off....

Not a great afternoon.

Off to watch the end of the hockey or go up and work on quilt....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Patrick thanks you all for your birthday wishes!I think he has had a good birthday, I drove us down to a National Trust Site in Sussex, Bodiam Castle, for a cream and jam and scone tea, which I quite enjoyed too! I meant to take a pic of him with his cream tea but was too busy tucking into mine!! However here he is with the castle in the background - two old ruins for the price of one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Great pic. And please give him my birthday greetings, too. Glad you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Get yourself out there with Lynn, have some laughs and forget your troubles for a while!!


Ditto from me!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls, its cold upstairs in this house brrr. I'm up and ready to go out with Lynn today. Anything will be better than being in here hahaha. The man to put the electric car power point is coming this morning and then DH id going up to DS's to put one in there garden also. I shall do a little catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has just had the pump out and fiddles with it....(it only went off when he'd put a new radiator in. And now its WORKING I don need pay out another £150. I knew it woud be something he'd done, bless him!!!!!!..Now do you all understand why I', on edge all the time he's doing jobs? I'm a bag o f nerves!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He's gone off to fiddle with the radiators again. OI wish he'd just sit down!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

its off again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be a busy dsy todsy. WI sewing this morning, then pick the gks up from school, feed them and then take them to see Bugsey Malone at their Mum's school.

Susan have a loely day out, it's nice and sunny here at the moment, but I think it's going to rain later.

Chris I love your stories about your job.

Everyone, have a good day and a restful week end.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> its off again.


Oh No!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to check my post and get organized -s some hope :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it bright and breezy here hope it stays like it. Tired this morning after my night out, I'm not a night owl anymore!
Enjoy your play tonight, Purple and your sewing group, I wish our WI did something like that on a regular basis, I shall have to move to your area!

Susan I hope your DH has a sit down or leaves things alone while you are out. Have a great day with your friend. Hope there are lots of bargains and fun.

Off to do some much needed cleaning then going to treat myself to an afternoon using my new sewing machine which I haven't really used and got in June!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Going to snow today. At least it is Friday and payday. 
I just spent 30 minutes coaxing my laptop to start. I'm going to have to clean it out tonight. The fan is running already so it must be full of cat hair.
Everyone have a great day and I'll try to do catchup tonight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's 3 minutes ti midnight and I have just logged In. Went to my job today, it was really busy and I even ended up in the cafe. I loved pressing all the buttons on the posh coffee machine. I didn't know how to use the cash register and the lady working there was such a miserable***** I kept asking people for the right money and writing down what they had. I then put it all in in one go. Glad I don't have to do that every week!
> Knitting this afternoon was as mad as ever. Soon as I walk in I have about 3 or 4 who rush over for my help. I should be flattered but I wanted to get on with my jumper? Still it's good to see ladies getting on, one new lady who must be in her 70s has not knitted for 50years until a couple of weeks ago. She is doing great.
> 
> Just home from seeing War Horse. It was a live performance which was broadcasted to cinemas all over the country and abroad. I got he tickets as part of my girls' &SIL Christmas presents. It was one of the most amazing things I have ever seen on stage. The horses in it are all actual size puppets. You seem to forget they were puppets, they were so realistic. That's the end of the commercial, I'm off to bed, see you tomorrow! Love. Chris


Hi Chris, sounds like you had a busy but enjoyable day, are you going to have lessons in working the cash till?!!! I would then you can blow raspberries at the ****** lady next time you dive in to help!! See you soon! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The latest news. my sister called and she and husband are coming down to see mom next Thursday..... Feast or famine around here. She will see 4 of her 5 children in the span of a week.... Guess I will have to really move it since I will need to do airport run, host a dinner, do some sight seeing and try to wrangle all my crew for an evening... Then the houses need cleaning, etc. etc. etc. I did give Linda an earful and her husband went through a lot when his mother was aging so will be glad to get their impressions...
> 
> I cannot wrangle those darned railroad ties.... and don't like the stone edging DH brought home and can't get the radial part of the tires snipped. I'm about to light a torch to the whole thing. He has let the pool drain down so far I can't sweep it and it has turned into a swamp. How I would love to just have it dug out.... I don't even know who to hire to help. The guys I know will want to do all the planting and landscaping and I don't want that.... DH also painted the edge of the pool with the deck and cement paint.. HATE IT... rough, chipping and I am going to have to figure out how to chip it all off....
> 
> ...


Oh girly, you do right to get it all off your chest, wish I could come up with something helpful to say but all I can come up with that old saw This too shall pass!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has just had the pump out and fiddles with it....(it only went off when he'd put a new radiator in. And now its WORKING I don need pay out another £150. I knew it woud be something he'd done, bless him!!!!!!..Now do you all understand why I', on edge all the time he's doing jobs? I'm a bag o f nerves!!!!!


I honestly don't know what's worse, one like yours that meddles with everything or one like mine that won't attempt to meddle in *anything*!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it bright and breezy here hope it stays like it. Tired this morning after my night out, I'm not a night owl anymore!
> Enjoy your play tonight, Purple and your sewing group, I wish our WI did something like that on a regular basis, I shall have to move to your area!
> 
> Susan I hope your DH has a sit down or leaves things alone while you are out. Have a great day with your friend. Hope there are lots of bargains and fun.
> ...


Have fun with your sewing, I'm off to do some in a minute. If you have any probs with your machine, you are welcome to give me a call!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be a busy dsy todsy. WI sewing this morning, then pick the gks up from school, feed them and then take them to see Bugsey Malone at their Mum's school.
> 
> Susan have a loely day out, it's nice and sunny here at the moment, but I think it's going to rain later.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely day dear, don't wear yourself out!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and -2'C (28'F). Going to snow today. At least it is Friday and payday.
> I just spent 30 minutes coaxing my laptop to start. I'm going to have to clean it out tonight. The fan is running already so it must be full of cat hair.
> Everyone have a great day and I'll try to do catchup tonight.


Do you use an aerosol of 'air' to clean the fan? I have some that I use but never sure if it's actually doing anything!! Have a good day at work!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, sounds like you had a busy but enjoyable day, are you going to have lessons in working the cash till?!!! I would then you can blow raspberries at the ****** lady next time you dive in to help!! See you soon! xxx


After yesterday I am definitely going to have lessons. I could use their old one. The ***** lady is very strange, I kept trying to smile and crack a joke but I wasn't getting anywhere! One customer asked me if I was new, I've been there 6 years and ***** woman only started a few weeks back!

Definitely meet up soon, look forward to it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Have fun with your sewing, I'm off to do some in a minute. If you have any probs with your machine, you are welcome to give me a call!! xxx


Thanks for the offer, I'm going to JL where I bought it tomorrow so might book some instructions, I never had any when I bought it. If I don't have any luck you will be invited to lunch one day!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Have fun with your sewing, I'm off to do some in a minute. If you have any probs with your machine, you are welcome to give me a call!! xxx


Thanks for the offer, I'm going to JL where I bought it tomorrow so might book some instructions, I never had any when I bought it. If I don't have any luck you will be invited to lunch one day!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Ladies I want your help please. I have now accumulated a fair amount of circular needles. I want some kind of storage for them so I can keep them from being ruined. I don't have anywhere to hang them up as I have seen done. I would prefer a bag of some kind. Any ideas gratefully received. I was looking at a CD case but not sure. Thanks in advance for any help. C xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you!! I had one weaing friend several years back that was so funny. She was a few years older that her husband but had never told him and tried very hard to keep it a big secret. I think she was starting to get the mail that all us older people do and wondering what to do about social security and such. It was really comical... Now, it is so common. I never did understand why it bothered her so.... With women so often living longer, it kind of evens out the playing field.....


Actuarists here say that I should live to 87, and DH should live to 83. That means we should die within a year of each other.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When I was on my own tod I thught I'd knit a bit more of Jane's aran. Its not an aran that I seem to be able to carry up the pattern yet. I knitted 6 or o rows then noticd I'd knitted 1 cable front instead of back. It stuck out like sore thumb!. I pulled all the rows back and it took me anhour orso to get 201 stitches in the right order on the right row. Ive put it down now.! All together I've oly knitted 14 rows!!!! since last Saturday.
> 
> It is official...DH says the centrasl heatin pump HAS gone!!!! (and why not eh?) Nothig's going to get to me.


I would have simply undone the cable stitches back to the error and then caught them up again. It isn't ideal, but I cannot abide frogging the whole thing for one mistake. It does mean having to pull the garment a bit to make it even.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls, its cold upstairs in this house brrr. I'm up and ready to go out with Lynn today. Anything will be better than being in here hahaha. The man to put the electric car power point is coming this morning and then DH id going up to DS's to put one in there garden also. I shall do a little catch up.


I'm sorry you are cold. I'm sitting here in a tee shirt! I feel so much better today. The occasional coughing fit is driving me mad, but I'm awake!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> its off again.


For goodness sake, tie him to a chair!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I honestly don't know what's worse, one like yours that meddles with everything or one like mine that won't attempt to meddle in *anything*!!!


One that doesn't care what sort of a pigsty he lives in, and wonders why isn't the woman clearing up after him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have fun with your sewing, I'm off to do some in a minute. If you have any probs with your machine, you are welcome to give me a call!! xxx


I'm in the same position, and don't have time to hand sew my dress and coat. The Book People have a new book for children on how to use a sewing machine. I may have to buy it! It has been over 40 years since I used one. I always hand sew. I'm much more concerned that, once I start, I won't want to stop!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry I haven't been around very much. Am spending as much time with son as I can, as he will be leaving a week from today. I can't even think of that, I will be in tears.It is so great having him home. I just found out I have to buy some type of connector to put my pics from phone onto my computer. Son said he will get it for me tomorrow. Don't have any idea what happened to my other cord.
> 
> It was very windy here and we had some snow, but nothing that stayed, thank goodness. DS and I going shopping tomorrow, while DH is at dialysis.Then Saturday we are going to the casino for a short time then to our local candy store. They make the most delicious chocolate and they have an ice cream bar, where we will indulge in cups of their hot chocolate. Will try to get pics to show what they are like. Can't wait to have one.
> 
> ...


Purly fingers crossed you get the house you bid on and I am going to try to enjoy the books, the one I just got is the double knitting and I am really excited to give it a go!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Ladies I want your help please. I have now accumulated a fair amount of circular needles. I want some kind of storage for them so I can keep them from being ruined. I don't have anywhere to hang them up as I have seen done. I would prefer a bag of some kind. Any ideas gratefully received. I was looking at a CD case but not sure. Thanks in advance for any help. C xx


I have a Yazzi bag and I really like it, it has pages that are divided so really nice http://www.yazzii.com/ they can be pricey but i had a coupon when I got mine don't know if you could find any but they are awesome I really need another one.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all have a lovely day today I am off to be sneaky and I will explain later the walls have eyes and ears :wink: :wink: 

:lol: :lol: 

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I have a Yazzi bag and I really like it, it has pages that are divided so really nice http://www.yazzii.com/ they can be pricey but i had a coupon when I got mine don't know if you could find any but they are awesome I really need another one.


Thank you that looks like just the hing. I want. I shall have another look on line.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all have a lovely day today I am off to be sneaky and I will explain later the walls have eyes and ears :wink: :wink:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm home from my jaunt. We hit the charity shops, I got an M asnd S indigo top and a blue harbour shirt for DH. Seemingly all the wiring for the electric car's is done. JUST...The BRITISH GAS ELECTRICIAN forgot the wire!!!! There's not a lot can be said for that is there? You must think I make this all up, but I promise, I dont even egagerate!!! (SP)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> After yesterday I am definitely going to have lessons. I could use their old one. The ***** lady is very strange, I kept trying to smile and crack a joke but I wasn't getting anywhere! One customer asked me if I was new, I've been there 6 years and ***** woman only started a few weeks back!
> 
> Definitely meet up soon, look forward to it.


Dont bring her to Lincoln. We cant do with miseries,, all miserables stay home!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Dont bring her to Lincoln. We cant do with miseries,, all miserables stay home!!!


I wouldn't even go in the next room with her! You should of seen her face when I suggested I help her.......expect it's me she's taken an instant dislike to! Hope you all don't do the same when you meet me, promise I will smile! Really looking forward to April
Glad you had a good day out, think you needed it. You could write a book on what's happening to you and yours. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wouldn't even go in the next room with her! You should of seen her face when I suggested I help her.......expect it's me she's taken an instant dislike to! Hope you all don't do the same when you meet me, promise I will smile! Really looking forward to April
> Glad you had a good day out, think you needed it. You could write a book on what's happening to you and yours. Xx


It doesnt end here. DH was telling me that the electrician that had to test our electrics for the car said the wires were all put in wrong to the trip boxes by my previous electricians. So...he put them right and signed to say so. The electrician has to come back to finish his work in my kitchen yet, so there will be words said.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has just had the pump out and fiddles with it....(it only went off when he'd put a new radiator in. And now its WORKING I don need pay out another £150. I knew it woud be something he'd done, bless him!!!!!!..Now do you all understand why I', on edge all the time he's doing jobs? I'm a bag o f nerves!!!!!


Oh, Susan, I completely understand. It's the same here when Mr Ric is working on a project. It's great when it's finished but the process is very stressful. Hang in there. Hopefully it'll be done soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be a busy dsy todsy. WI sewing this morning, then pick the gks up from school, feed them and then take them to see Bugsey Malone at their Mum's school.
> 
> Susan have a loely day out, it's nice and sunny here at the moment, but I think it's going to rain later.
> 
> ...


Busy day indeed. I hope you get a moment or two to relax and enjoy your sunshine. It's trying to do that here and we're not supposed to have any rain until next week. Yay!! Hopefully I'll be able to get out and get some weeding accomplished over the next few days. Today I'm doing the laundry and a few inside chores. I hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening and that you all have a good weekend. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has come home with a new water pump £90. He's fixed it in but the heating is still not working!!!!. I dont want to know. If he gets it going I shall tell youall, otherwse I'm hibernating for the weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has come home with a new water pump £90. He's fixed it in but the heating is still not working!!!!. I dont want to know. If he gets it going I shall tell youall, otherwse I'm hibernating for the weekend.


Oh, good grief! I really hope he can get it fixed ( and I'm sure you do, too).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice graduation pics. Congratulations.


Thanks Nitzi, I really wanted to have one professional photo of her first graduation, but that honour will have to wait for her PHD - they want an arm and a leg, for those photos; then the addition of the head, for the frames. Then for her graduation lunch, we went all out .......... Red Rooster Meal Deals :?

Having said all of the above, I am very happy with the photos, they caught The Essential DD5


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It doesnt end here. DH was telling me that the electrician that had to test our electrics for the car said the wires were all put in wrong to the trip boxes by my previous electricians. So...he put them right and signed to say so. The electrician has to come back to finish his work in my kitchen yet, so there will be words said.


Oh dear! It will soon be over! Are you getting an electric car?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh dear! It will soon be over! Are you getting an electric car?


Not me....My DIL


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'm going to JL where I bought it tomorrow so might book some instructions, I never had any when I bought it. If I don't have any luck you will be invited to lunch one day!!!


Haha, sounds like a fair swap!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Ladies I want your help please. I have now accumulated a fair amount of circular needles. I want some kind of storage for them so I can keep them from being ruined. I don't have anywhere to hang them up as I have seen done. I would prefer a bag of some kind. Any ideas gratefully received. I was looking at a CD case but not sure. Thanks in advance for any help. C xx


I use a lever arch file with clear plastic pockets inside and have written the sizes on each page, If I take one out to use it, I put a note in the pocket so I know where it is!! Works for me and got the lever arch file in a charity shop!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm in the same position, and don't have time to hand sew my dress and coat. The Book People have a new book for children on how to use a sewing machine. I may have to buy it! It has been over 40 years since I used one. I always hand sew. I'm much more concerned that, once I start, I won't want to stop!!!


Yes, be very afraid of that!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a Yazzi bag and I really like it, it has pages that are divided so really nice http://www.yazzii.com/ they can be pricey but i had a coupon when I got mine don't know if you could find any but they are awesome I really need another one.


That's nice, the modern toiletry bags are so nice you can use them as handbags too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wouldn't even go in the next room with her! You should of seen her face when I suggested I help her.......expect it's me she's taken an instant dislike to! Hope you all don't do the same when you meet me, promise I will smile! Really looking forward to April
> Glad you had a good day out, think you needed it. You could write a book on what's happening to you and yours. Xx


I don't thing anyone in their right mind could take a dislike to you honey!! Having said that, I'm bonkers and I love you to bits!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Busy day indeed. I hope you get a moment or two to relax and enjoy your sunshine. It's trying to do that here and we're not supposed to have any rain until next week. Yay!! Hopefully I'll be able to get out and get some weeding accomplished over the next few days. Today I'm doing the laundry and a few inside chores. I hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening and that you all have a good weekend. xxxooo


Amen to that!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No I have been threatened with one though. I have been given some exercises and he suggested I chew chewing gum sometimes. He also told me to try & relax and chill.....I can do that!
> Your GD looked very nice on her graduation day, what was her degree in? GM & GD both look very proud of their girl.


Chris, it looks like I might have got you a little mixed up - the photos are of my youngest daughter, with myself and my husband (her father). Our eldest GD is only 12, and she will be graduating from Primary School at the end of this year; to begin high school (year 8) next year :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Chris, it looks like I might have got you a little mixed up - the photos are of my youngest daughter, with myself and my husband (her father). Our eldest GD is only 12, and she will be graduating from Primary School at the end of this year; to begin high school (year 8) next year :lol:


Sorry it's my fault, I should of known, you don't look old enough to have a GD graduating. I will start again with congratulations on you DD graduating, you must of been so proud. I remember the day my DD graduated, it was very special. She graduated at the University of Greenwich in magnificent surroundings. 
At least one of your GCis graduating from somewhere this year! We got excited yesterday when my little GS has a place at our local nursery, his mum & auntie went here too. It's a very popular place.& lucky to get in, so he is graduating from play group. Sorry I'm getting silly, it's late, I must go to bed! Have a good Chris xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I don't thing anyone in their right mind could take a dislike to you honey!! Having said that, I'm bonkers and I love you to bits!!!


That's got our fellow travelers worried about me! Love you too Londy..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Dreamweaver wrote:*
Grrrrrr.. DH and I had a discussion about mom.... still no real solution... Would you believe, half an hour later my brother from Missouri called.... and he is going to come down tomorrow or Friday.... He has to leave Sat. because wife will be coming back from a church trip to Nicaragua.. He isn't going to let mom know he is coming so he can embarrass her about the condition of the house... I told him she thinks all is great and that the window of opportunity is pretty much gone..... Breathe, Jynx, breathe...

I did tell him that DH was going to Oklahoma Friday and that I might be going to.. I have PM'd a fellow KP gal who mentioned getting together on one of these trips. I think I may just go along for the ride even if she isn't available... I just love everyone keeping me in the loop and assuming we are always available. End of rant.

We finished off the corned beef dinner leftovers and I licked the bowl of horseradish whipped cream clean... Now, what to have for dessert. It has been a two wine kind of evening... I think a little dark chocolate/

Oh, and that quilt..... Well, someone didn't really think it mattered which direction the corner blocks of half triangles went on so now my secondary design is WRONG... Do I go with the flow or do some picking and resewing? I wish they had checked the squares as they were shown each month so that I didn't keep doing the same thing over and over.... Not a happy camper...

*Londy wrote:*
Dang - on all counts! If I have got to know you as well as I think I have, you will be unpicking and re-sewing. Just put it away until you can face it. I think you should go to Ok, the change will do you good and the world will keep turning.....! x

Jynx - I agree wholeheartedly with Londy, go off with DH for a break, and things will still continue while you are away, and everyone will cope, and deal with whatever happens ...... xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has just had the pump out and fiddles with it....(it only went off when he'd put a new radiator in. And now its WORKING I don need pay out another £150. I knew it woud be something he'd done, bless him!!!!!!..Now do you all understand why I', on edge all the time he's doing jobs? I'm a bag o f nerves!!!!!


I did wonder if the new radiator had anything to do with it!!!! I know DH can fix things, as he has in the past, it just is a matter if I want to WAIT forever and have him mess up something else in the process.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh girly, you do right to get it all off your chest, wish I could come up with something helpful to say but all I can come up with that old saw This too shall pass!! xxxx


Drove to Oklahoma with DH today (in order to avoid brother) and told him I was going to just go down to the local labor pool and pick up some laborers and have it done. (He did go out and cut one piece last night and find me the stronger clippers for the tires.) He now says he is going to stop someplace for more tires on his way to the farm tomorrow. I don't need more tires until the ties are GONE and have been asking for a YEAR!!!! Someone had better get the pool clean Sunday or someone is going to be found floating face down!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Ladies I want your help please. I have now accumulated a fair amount of circular needles. I want some kind of storage for them so I can keep them from being ruined. I don't have anywhere to hang them up as I have seen done. I would prefer a bag of some kind. Any ideas gratefully received. I was looking at a CD case but not sure. Thanks in advance for any help. C xx


One thing I use is a plastic accordion file folder, a small one... maybe 8 dividers in it.. and label the numbers and just throw them in... I don't worry about the length of the cords... You could also take a notebook and punch holes in Ziploc bags and store them that way...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Actuarists here say that I should live to 87, and DH should live to 83. That means we should die within a year of each other.


I was just reading an article about a lady who died on the way to the hospital to visit her husband... He died moments before. They died within 8-10 minutes of each other without either being aware.... They listed about 4 other cases similar.... All of them had been married at least 45 years..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm in the same position, and don't have time to hand sew my dress and coat. The Book People have a new book for children on how to use a sewing machine. I may have to buy it! It has been over 40 years since I used one. I always hand sew. I'm much more concerned that, once I start, I won't want to stop!!!


You are something! I like to do a  lot of handwork, hems and such... but the whole dress!!!! No way...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you that looks like just the hing. I want. I shall have another look on line.


There is also a very similar thing to that bag available in sporting good sections and sold for fishing lures or plastic worms, whatever. I use one for my DPN's but it would work well for the other as well. They are about $10.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It doesnt end here. DH was telling me that the electrician that had to test our electrics for the car said the wires were all put in wrong to the trip boxes by my previous electricians. So...he put them right and signed to say so. The electrician has to come back to finish his work in my kitchen yet, so there will be words said.


Did you have to pay the guy today? If so, I sure would be handing a copy of the bill to the first guy..... and a copy of the letter saying it had all been put to rights...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Would you believe... not a stitch of knitting on the trip. I started a lace shawl but needed 2 more stich markers and the yarn just would not do to make a string one.... so, nothing else to work on..... that was probably a good deal, since I hadn't run the yarn by Rachel anyhow. 

DD called to say she needed help next Wed. she is leaving on a three-day trip and her DH won't be home until Thurs. night. Rachel leaves for Galveston Thurs. morning... I will enjoy going down their to spend the night.... but sure would like to know what pixies are going to come in clean my house while I'm gone.... 

Rachel had to practice all day tomorrow... so no shopping but I have offered to take her Sunday. Guess I could do a little of that cleaning myself but think I'll try to work on undoing the quilt blocks while the house is quiet. 

We have done nothing but eat unhealthy food and snacks all day... no sense in ruining a perfect record. we are trying to talk ourselves out of going to Braum's ice Cream. I think we are losing.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I have been to sewing circle and successfully surprised Linky with her favorite meal I made lasagna, chicken Alfredo, cheesecake made in cupcake wrappers, brownies and sweet and unsweetened tea it was all really good!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just hd my bath. the lights are low and it's lovely here. Ive tested the new radiator and its giving a lot of heat out. Its going to be comfortable sitting in there. Ive washed dishes in my nicenew sink because the dishwasher outside has given up the ghost. It was lovely on my new counters. DH dried them.
> 
> Ive had to have this quiet time to myself becausee I'm feeling like tears are coming too easily. Its time I took a hold and put life in perspective. I must admit though theres been something wrong with everything. They are not getting a penny until they get it right.I hope you have all had a good day, did you all know we have a birthday tomorrow? It's our linky's.
> 
> IO went to s and b today and the new casretaker thinks he's a dish for the ladies, well, not with us lot....I was knittig and he came behind me and squeezed me with both hands around the wasist. I just sat frozen to the spot...The women who sit with me showed on their faces what they felt. I just ignored him. I'll punch his bloody lights out next time if he does it again. If he had been built like a chippendale with looks to match I dare say I could have suffered it!!!!


What a bold man! He's lucky you didn't smack him! Stress can get us bad. Your bath sounds lovely. I can't raise out of the tub so I shower but it's not the same comfort. I got son a stand at a store that is closing and selling discount. Then I saw a dining room table and chairs much nicer than the wobbly garage sale one we are using. I can find other use for that one. They didn't deliver tho they promised all day yesterday. It came today but they forgot the leaf. I went to get it at the store and bumped into my friend who was shopping there. The old salesman offered to give her a massage since he didn't have a recliner with a massage feature. She is a perky 50..I'm a plump 69 years old. Another bold man! I thought the table had nail points in it but he said its done on purpose to imitate worm holes..if I'd noticed I'd not have bought it. A table cloth will cover it. I met my other friend to eat out and see Tyler Perry movie about single moms. He tries to motivate positive behavior. The movie didn't get raves but we liked it. A repair man is coming to fix things at the old house, I'm doing income tax with a new accountant but he's at a distance. And I'm scared of both events. Tomorrow there is a flower show which I look foreward to but I found out admission is high. My hands burn and hurt from the carpal tunnel. My friend with cancer now has swelling in her arms as well as legs...im frightened. A coworker i knew many years fell, hurt her back and now is in a nursing home not recognizing people dementia like. The man sanding the entry way never came but I've no time so I let it wait. Son's girl friend is coming to visit for 10 days in our house with crazy dog who will want to attack! My stress level is 12 on a 1 to 10 scale.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor Susan, you aren't having much luck are you! I am sure it will soon be all ok. Just sit, have a nice drink of what you fancy, put on TV and knit. Or go to bed. Tomorrow is another day. Love Chris


Well said! Just as I think as well but can't say as well as you did.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> A few rows at a time is good - this is what I am down to, but it is easier to get to any mistakes that I have made :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm trying to put 12 rows of lace pattern into the plain knit panels which was easy until I got to where I decrease for neck and shoulder. Took a bit of charting but I did it except I have ended with a few rows all garter stitch as on the back and I think the front should be lower than the back but I can't undo the lace or I'll put it in the UFO box. I want to do the little one piece in the smaller yarn so I got a crochet hook with a thick flat handle which might? help my hand not hurt.

I found Peep candy in new flavors. Yippee!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you, she is such a sweetie also, very gentle - unless something makes her nervous


She is darling! My dog is black/white border collie black/white pit bull. She gets separation anxiety when we both leave, pants when riding in the car, barks and freaks at everyone. Oh, boy!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi ladies! Took my niece (in-law) out for a cuppa this afternoon, she is the widow of DH's sister's boy who died just over three years ago from hole-in-the-heart op complications. She's a bit of an odd one, she's not one of my favourite people, bit of a user really and happy to take whatever she can get out of people. Anyway.....that wasn't really what I wanted to say! We got to a very busy roundabout near here and I was so busy looking over my right shoulder for a space to get on the roundabout, I didn't notice the car in front of me hadn't gone when he should have and I hit him up the back!! Not much damage to either car, but very very annoying, especially as I have a £200 excess on my insurance!!! I might just pay to have it done when I feel flush enough! The guy was very nice about it but probably thought "Silly old bat shouldn't be on the road at her age"!!! :evil: :hunf: :thumbdown:


My friend did that when she was about 30 years old. Roundabouts are very dangerous in my opinion no matter how old we are. Bet others will do that too. No one got hurt. Guy was nice. You will make it right. Sounds not so bad but it must have shaken you as it would me. Where I live the guy would have smacked on your car and claimed whip lash tho not hurt.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just sent you a message. Fancy you getting a purple suitcase, will it be full of purple things too?


YES! I bought yarn..4 red, 4 purple then I realized those are the red hat lady colors


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's a photo to prove it......


Quite nice and pretty!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well actually, it was delicious!! I'm not that good on presentation though!!


Made my mouth water! Mmmmm...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have been to sewing circle and successfully surprised Linky with her favorite meal I made lasagna, chicken Alfredo, cheesecake made in cupcake wrappers, brownies and sweet and unsweetened tea it was all really good!


That sounds delicious, some of my favorites, hope Linky enjoyed her meal and she is feeling much better..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all off to Bluewater with DD & Oscar. DD is singing at Wembley today with the Rock Choir, my mobility has stopped me so I need to go & buy myself something! Going on then to visit one of our best friends, hopefully between the 4 of us we can keep Oscar occupied. His dad has gone to watch the rugby with my other DD, also to support the Rockies!
Have a good day everyone whatever you do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having breakfast in bed. Bugsy last night was briliant and the gks really enjoyed it, especially sseing their Mum get a huge bunch of flowers at the end.
Thi king about getting up as I need to go shopping. 
Catch you all later. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> stick your chest out Judi. what a wonderful daughter. I'm so hppy forher and yur family.


Thanks Susan, my chest is out as far as it can go - and it is still small ..... hahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wouldn't even go in the next room with her! You should of seen her face when I suggested I help her.......expect it's me she's taken an instant dislike to! Hope you all don't do the same when you meet me, promise I will smile! Really looking forward to April
> Glad you had a good day out, think you needed it. You could write a book on what's happening to you and yours. Xx


I promise. I know we are going to be friends because Purple and Londy love you and their judgement is infallible!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im late again this morning. I'm going to try and cook in my k, but I dont think it will work. The pump seems to be not working. DH says its nothing to do with him bleeding the system!!!, well, if its not why doesnt the new pump work. Today is not a good day for me. I think I just may keep looking in to KP an sit quiet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has come home with a new water pump £90. He's fixed it in but the heating is still not working!!!!. I dont want to know. If he gets it going I shall tell youall, otherwse I'm hibernating for the weekend.


It sounds like you need both a bottomless purse, and endless patience!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Nitzi, I really wanted to have one professional photo of her first graduation, but that honour will have to wait for her PHD - they want an arm and a leg, for those photos; then the addition of the head, for the frames. Then for her graduation lunch, we went all out .......... Red Rooster Meal Deals :?
> 
> Having said all of the above, I am very happy with the photos, they caught The Essential DD5


They are good photos. The difference in quality hardly justifies the extra expense. But I know what you mean. Some occasions need the professional finish.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What wonderful pictures of a really stellar event. You sure can't deny that child. She looks so like you and I love her dress....


They are all stamped with my stamp :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I use a lever arch file with clear plastic pockets inside and have written the sizes on each page, If I take one out to use it, I put a note in the pocket so I know where it is!! Works for me and got the lever arch file in a charity shop!!


That is definitely the easiest and cheapest way to keep them. Having said that my Chinese set came in a wonderful little plastic booklet, also with clear pockets. They are all metal, all in one piece, and I love them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry it's my fault, I should of known, you don't look old enough to have a GD graduating. I will start again with congratulations on you DD graduating, you must of been so proud. I remember the day my DD graduated, it was very special. She graduated at the University of Greenwich in magnificent surroundings.
> At least one of your GCis graduating from somewhere this year! We got excited yesterday when my little GS has a place at our local nursery, his mum & auntie went here too. It's a very popular place.& lucky to get in, so he is graduating from play group. Sorry I'm getting silly, it's late, I must go to bed! Have a good Chris xx


you are not getting silly Chris. Its graduation for Oscar and his Grandma. They grow so quickly. I can honestly say I never missed any chance of time wit my two. They are still good with me at 13 and 15.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, be very afraid of that!!!


It happens to me every time I try something new or go back to something I haven't done in years.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did you have to pay the guy today? If so, I sure would be handing a copy of the bill to the first guy..... and a copy of the letter saying it had all been put to rights...


no...the gtovernment are trying to encourage us all to be greener, so the installation is free. Ive heard they may be cnarging soon. My typing is terrible today. Thats cos Im tired. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's got our fellow travelers worried about me! Love you too Londy..


stop worrying about whether or not we will like you, and remind yourself that you have already made two wonderful friends and now you'll meet another two! The softest most lovable people you could ever meet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have been to sewing circle and successfully surprised Linky with her favorite meal I made lasagna, chicken Alfredo, cheesecake made in cupcake wrappers, brownies and sweet and unsweetened tea it was all really good!


What a lovely sister you are, glad the surprise worked!1


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a bold man! He's lucky you didn't smack him! Stress can get us bad. Your bath sounds lovely. I can't raise out of the tub so I shower but it's not the same comfort. I got son a stand at a store that is closing and selling discount. Then I saw a dining room table and chairs much nicer than the wobbly garage sale one we are using. I can find other use for that one. They didn't deliver tho they promised all day yesterday. It came today but they forgot the leaf. I went to get it at the store and bumped into my friend who was shopping there. The old salesman offered to give her a massage since he didn't have a recliner with a massage feature. She is a perky 50..I'm a plump 69 years old. Another bold man! I thought the table had nail points in it but he said its done on purpose to imitate worm holes..if I'd noticed I'd not have bought it. A table cloth will cover it. I met my other friend to eat out and see Tyler Perry movie about single moms. He tries to motivate positive behavior. The movie didn't get raves but we liked it. A repair man is coming to fix things at the old house, I'm doing income tax with a new accountant but he's at a distance. And I'm scared of both events. Tomorrow there is a flower show which I look foreward to but I found out admission is high. My hands burn and hurt from the carpal tunnel. My friend with cancer now has swelling in her arms as well as legs...im frightened. A coworker i knew many years fell, hurt her back and now is in a nursing home not recognizing people dementia like. The man sanding the entry way never came but I've no time so I let it wait. Son's girl friend is coming to visit for 10 days in our house with crazy dog who will want to attack! My stress level is 12 on a 1 to 10 scale.


Keep breathing, Polly, you will get through this and come out the other side! Didn't know your son had a GF, have you met her before?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm trying to put 12 rows of lace pattern into the plain knit panels which was easy until I got to where I decrease for neck and shoulder. Took a bit of charting but I did it except I have ended with a few rows all garter stitch as on the back and I think the front should be lower than the back but I can't undo the lace or I'll put it in the UFO box. I want to do the little one piece in the smaller yarn so I got a crochet hook with a thick flat handle which might? help my hand not hurt.
> 
> I found Peep candy in new flavors. Yippee!


See, now you sound much more 'up'!! I think lots of knitting is definitely the answer!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My friend did that when she was about 30 years old. Roundabouts are very dangerous in my opinion no matter how old we are. Bet others will do that too. No one got hurt. Guy was nice. You will make it right. Sounds not so bad but it must have shaken you as it would me. Where I live the guy would have smacked on your car and claimed whip lash tho not hurt.


Oh yes, there's a few like that around here too but I got lucky!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having breakfast in bed. Bugsy last night was briliant and the gks really enjoyed it, especially sseing their Mum get a huge bunch of flowers at the end.
> Thi king about getting up as I need to go shopping.
> Catch you all later. Xxx


Glad it all went well and that DD was shown appreciation! I have a busy few days coming up so don't worry if I am not on here much! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> stop worrying about whether or not we will like you, and remind yourself that you have already made two wonderful friends and now you'll meet another two! The softest most lovable people you could ever meet.


.....especially in the head!!! :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....especially in the head!!! :lol:


I've got a pretty squidgy middle too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got a pretty squidgy middle too!


Snap!! xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have been to sewing circle and successfully surprised Linky with her favorite meal I made lasagna, chicken Alfredo, cheesecake made in cupcake wrappers, brownies and sweet and unsweetened tea it was all really good!


What a feast and the best part was surprising her......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Son's girl friend is coming to visit for 10 days in our house with crazy dog who will want to attack! My stress level is 12 on a 1 to 10 scale.


This will be HIS problem, not yours..... Let him handle it... after all, I seem to remember it is HIS dog....

The table sounds lovely and I kind of like that rustic top.... not so easily noticed if there is a pencil indentation or other little minor flaw.

So sorry about your friend with cancer. The swelling is is called lymphedema and happens frequently.... often, patients wear rather snug elastic sleeves and stockings... It does become a lifelong problem.... especially for IV's and such. I hope she will be better soon.....

What are they suggesting you do for the carpel tunnel?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I found Peep candy in new flavors. Yippee!


And I found black jelly beans!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im late again this morning. I'm going to try and cook in my k, but I dont think it will work. The pump seems to be not working. DH says its nothing to do with him bleeding the system!!!, well, if its not why doesnt the new pump work. Today is not a good day for me. I think I just may keep looking in to KP an sit quiet.


I know that DH wants to do it himself,,, but does the seller of the new pump have an installation service? It seems to me it would be a good thing at this point, especially so as not to void the warranty....

I think you are wise to just retreat and do your own thing. (I share the feeling.. I'm so overwhelmed with all that needs doing and is upsetting me... since brother-in-law has never been here before.... I feel like I am running around in circles and accomplishing absolutely nothing so ... here I am on KP!)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know that DH wants to do it himself,,, but does the seller of the new pump have an installation service? It seems to me it would be a good thing at this point, especially so as not to void the warranty....
> 
> I think you are wise to just retreat and do your own thing. (I share the feeling.. I'm so overwhelmed with all that needs doing and is upsetting me... since brother-in-law has never been here before.... I feel like I am running around in circles and accomplishing absolutely nothing so ... here I am on KP!)


I think it's where we all come to hide cos we know there will almost always be a friendly ear and some sympathy, even if we don't really need it! I am assisting at a British Heart Foundation sponsored swim this evening. I have done it for the past 12 years but am nervous today?!! Than I am out for dinner with my old work colleagues and I know it will be a hoot but...nervous!!?So I too am on KP, hiding!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls...We now have hot water and heat. We have had all the raiators drained and the pipes have been singing TRUMPET VOLUNTARY but we seem to be there now. Im not going on about it any more because its making me ill. Ive just said though, that Ive gone as far as I can go and cant take any more. and told him I'm not putting up with it anymore.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...We now have hot water and heat. We have had all the raiators drained and the pipes have been singing TRUMPET VOLUNTARY but we seem to be there now. Im not going on about it any more because its making me ill. Ive just said though, that Ive gone as far as I can go and cant take any more. and told him I'm not putting up with it anymore.


Good that it's all working now and good that you've spoken to him about how upsetting it is for you. I hope he took it well, but in any case, it needed to be said.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> stop worrying about whether or not we will like you, and remind yourself that you have already made two wonderful friends and now you'll meet another two! The softest most lovable people you could ever meet.


You are so lovely I know we are all going to be great friends. Londy has told me such great things of your times together, lets hope we can add to them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...We now have hot water and heat. We have had all the raiators drained and the pipes have been singing TRUMPET VOLUNTARY but we seem to be there now. Im not going on about it any more because its making me ill. Ive just said though, that Ive gone as far as I can go and cant take any more. and told him I'm not putting up with it anymore.


You tell him Susan. Can't you go and stay with someone for a few days to have a break OR SEND DH and keep him out of mischief.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got a pretty squidgy middle too!


Seems as though I've come to the right group!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I think it's where we all come to hide cos we know there will almost always be a friendly ear and some sympathy, even if we don't really need it! I am assisting at a British Heart Foundation sponsored swim this evening. I have done it for the past 12 years but am nervous today?!! Than I am out for dinner with my old work colleagues and I know it will be a hoot but...nervous!!?So I too am on KP, hiding!!!


You'll have had a great night by the time you read this.xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got a pretty squidgy middle too!


Me too! 

Dh says more of me to love!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...We now have hot water and heat. We have had all the raiators drained and the pipes have been singing TRUMPET VOLUNTARY but we seem to be there now. Im not going on about it any more because its making me ill. Ive just said though, that Ive gone as far as I can go and cant take any more. and told him I'm not putting up with it anymore.


Sending you calming hugs!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely sister you are, glad the surprise worked!1


 I am too! She had a rough day on her birthday and I almost ruined it by telling her... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is definitely the easiest and cheapest way to keep them. Having said that my Chinese set came in a wonderful little plastic booklet, also with clear pockets. They are all metal, all in one piece, and I love them.


That does sound like a good way to store them, I really like my yazzi bags but they are pricey I got mine on sale and as a gift, but I do need more storage was looking for a size six last night and could not find one but I found like 10 size 8's ggggrrrrr don't know how that happened...... :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That does sound like a good way to store them, I really like my yazzi bags but they are pricey I got mine on sale and as a gift, but I do need more storage was looking for a size six last night and could not find one but I found like 10 size 8's ggggrrrrr don't know how that happened...... :roll:


My interchangeables came in lovely wooden boxes, so I keep them, with their correct cables etc, in their boxes. I did try keeping them in a different setup (all together), but that didn't work :-( , so it was back in the boxes with each set - much easier to keep


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Its sunny here today. I'm intendin to do some knitting. I've just been reminded thast its DS's MIL's birthday today and Ive forgotten a card and pressy. Ive never given her a thought. I feel ashamed because she always remembers mine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here today. I'm intendin to do some knitting. I've just been reminded thast its DS's MIL's birthday today and Ive forgotten a card and pressy. Ive never given her a thought. I feel ashamed because she always remembers mine.


Don't fret love, I'm sure she knows from DIL what a mess you're in at the moment and will understand. Give her a call and explain and maybe take her for a little treat soon, afternoon tea or something? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright but chilly Sidcup! ll went well last night, raised £3000 at the swim, pretty good but not as good as other years, sadly. Got across the road for the meal early, first one there. Had a most delicious meal and a lot of laughs with the girls having caught up with the gossip - and there was plenty!!!
Woke up in the night with palpitations!!! Really weird, no pain or other symptoms but pulse was all over the place. I think it may have been something I ate that affected me as it happened a year or so ago. Had an ECG then and all was well. Am fine now and looking forward to todays trip to London to meet the family at the Kensington Roof Garden for lunch. catch you later, have a good day!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly Sidcup! ll went well last night, raised £3000 at the swim, pretty good but not as good as other years, sadly. Got across the road for the meal early, first one there. Had a most delicious meal and a lot of laughs with the girls having caught up with the gossip - and there was plenty!!!
> Woke up in the night with palpitations!!! Really weird, no pain or other symptoms but pulse was all over the place. I think it may have been something I ate that affected me as it happened a year or so ago. Had an ECG then and all was well. Am fine now and looking forward to todays trip to London to meet the family at the Kensington Roof Garden for lunch. catch you later, have a good day!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Well done on the fund raising and have a lovely day with the family. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, only just up and still feel very tired. FM is playing silly b***ers at the moment. Guess I will just have to sit and knit. I store my interchangeables in a bag I made with a section for each size and the cables in a lovely pot holder wallet that I received from the girls in Indiana.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here today. I'm intendin to do some knitting. I've just been reminded thast its DS's MIL's birthday today and Ive forgotten a card and pressy. Ive never given her a thought. I feel ashamed because she always remembers mine.


You have had other things on your mind haven't you? Don't worry give her a ring!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly Sidcup! ll went well last night, raised £3000 at the swim, pretty good but not as good as other years, sadly. Got across the road for the meal early, first one there. Had a most delicious meal and a lot of laughs with the girls having caught up with the gossip - and there was plenty!!!
> Woke up in the night with palpitations!!! Really weird, no pain or other symptoms but pulse was all over the place. I think it may have been something I ate that affected me as it happened a year or so ago. Had an ECG then and all was well. Am fine now and looking forward to todays trip to London to meet the family at the Kensington Roof Garden for lunch. catch you later, have a good day!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great lunch, hope Pat enjoys his surprise. Glad you had a good evening but sorry you were feeling poorly in the night. Perhaps you have been overdoing it??????? Love.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, only just up and still feel very tired. FM is playing silly b***ers at the moment. Guess I will just have to sit and knit. I store my interchangeables in a bag I made with a section for each size and the cables in a lovely pot holder wallet that I received from the girls in Indiana.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


I just knew you would have made something! That's what I had thought about.
Have a good day, just out for Baruch with some of the family..xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi to you all from a sunny London, well except for black clouds in the distance!

Thank you for all your ideas for storing my needles. I have looked at lots of your suggestions. I have bought a CD case with a zip round which I think will work. I am also going to make a case for carrying around the ones I need with the WIP I have with me. 
Hope you all have a good day. Love to you all. Chris


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny but cold Erie. We had a dusting of snow during the night and glad that is all. Going to finish sewing a sweater up for DS to wear back to Seoul on Thursday and finish sewing up another hat and mitt set I made him. Having big ham dinner today as he can not get the type of ham's we have here in the states over in S. Korea.He loves his ham and bacon.

Have tried to keep up with the chatter but have fallen behind again.Know you sweet ladies will understand why.We are on the go from morning till night. I am sleeping like a log at night.

Went to the casino yesterday and lost a little, then hit the candy shop and cocoa bar. Yum. We all bought some candy.Today son is meeting a buddy for lunch then I will have some down time to finish his sweater, although it is up to 66 degrees in S. Korea, but is still cold here, so maybe some use now to him.

Hope all is well with everyone and that you all are enjoying your day of rest.Have told my son all about the wonderful girls here and how lovely each of you are. He thinks it is great that I have met all of you.

Off now to start a load of laundry and begin the sewing. Love to all. Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:07 am EST and -8'C (18'F) We are about 10' warmer than they had forecast. I'll take it. I'm sitting with the window open listening to all the birds. The robin redbreasts are fighting for territory in the back yard. Starlings and red-wing blackbirds are pecking in the snow and grass (yes I have grass showing) for seeds.
There are even buds on the branches. I think Spring is around the corner.
OK window closed. The birds are nice but warmth is nicer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi to you all from a sunny London, well except for black clouds in the distance!
> 
> Thank you for all your ideas for storing my needles. I have looked at lots of your suggestions. I have bought a CD case with a zip round which I think will work. I am also going to make a case for carrying around the ones I need with the WIP I have with me.
> Hope you all have a good day. Love to you all. Chris


I use a kid's zip up binder with clear pouches that have 3 holes punched into them for fixed circulars. I think they are called display pockets. They are 8-1/2" by 11" so they can take the fixed circulars with only a little curving.
The CD case sounds like a smaller version of what I'm using.
For my interchangeables I use Denise Organizers. They zip, have tight pockets for the needles pairs and bigger pockets for the cables.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=denise+organizer
I use men's travel shaving kits for my stitch markers and gauges and wool needles, measuring tapes, and all the other junk that I have accumulated.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, only just up and still feel very tired. FM is playing silly b***ers at the moment. Guess I will just have to sit and knit. I store my interchangeables in a bag I made with a section for each size and the cables in a lovely pot holder wallet that I received from the girls in Indiana.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


Sorry your FM is acting up. Have a great day knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly Sidcup! ll went well last night, raised £3000 at the swim, pretty good but not as good as other years, sadly. Got across the road for the meal early, first one there. Had a most delicious meal and a lot of laughs with the girls having caught up with the gossip - and there was plenty!!!
> Woke up in the night with palpitations!!! Really weird, no pain or other symptoms but pulse was all over the place. I think it may have been something I ate that affected me as it happened a year or so ago. Had an ECG then and all was well. Am fine now and looking forward to todays trip to London to meet the family at the Kensington Roof Garden for lunch. catch you later, have a good day!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Congratulations on the fund raising. We're finding fundraising is doing the same thing over here, not as much as last year. Could be because gas prices went up 40% and hydro-electric went up 40% and wages only went up .50 cents an hour. Better luck next year.
I hope your palpitations were caused by something you ate. Keep a food journal. I got them when I had too much caffeine and not enough food. The journal helped me to figure that out. Now I make sure that I have at least a biscuit with caffeine.
Have fun with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My interchangeables came in lovely wooden boxes, so I keep them, with their correct cables etc, in their boxes. I did try keeping them in a different setup (all together), but that didn't work :-( , so it was back in the boxes with each set - much easier to keep


I'd like to see those wooden boxes. I like wooden boxes. I have some of my grandfather's wooden cigar boxes. Maybe I could do something with those.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You tell him Susan. Can't you go and stay with someone for a few days to have a break OR SEND DH and keep him out of mischief.


I agree with that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Just an update on the furnace. I got a bill from the company and the manufacturer has taken on all the costs of the replacement and the labour. We just have to pay for a switch and the labour to install that. I'm happy with that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to sign off and start my laundry.
Everyone sounds like they are having great days. Happy knitting/crocheting/sewing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive knitted 21 lines on Janes aran and I'm boggle eyed. It is coming together a bit now. I HASVE made another mistake but I'm not pulling it out. I know it's not like me to leave it, but enough is enough. DH has been putting door handles on. and putmy recycle bins unit in!. He was like a dog on heat, but I made him promise to think things out before he touched anything.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy.....take things slower and stop gettig stressed out!!!!. That's rich isnt it coming from me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has made progress today. He has got my handles on and some of the units are finished. I need to wait until Tuesday to get a replacement worktop on and then I can move in!. We are a long way from ready but it meaNS I can start and fill drawers and cupboards and move out of the sitting room.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but cold Erie. We had a dusting of snow during the night and glad that is all. Going to finish sewing a sweater up for DS to wear back to Seoul on Thursday and finish sewing up another hat and mitt set I made him. Having big ham dinner today as he can not get the type of ham's we have here in the states over in S. Korea.He loves his ham and bacon.
> 
> Have tried to keep up with the chatter but have fallen behind again.Know you sweet ladies will understand why.We are on the go from morning till night. I am sleeping like a log at night.
> 
> ...


Purly - so glad you are having a wonderful visit with your DS. Wish you could keep him longer. Have a great day and get some rest while you can.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just an update on the furnace. I got a bill from the company and the manufacturer has taken on all the costs of the replacement and the labour. We just have to pay for a switch and the labour to install that. I'm happy with that.


That's great news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has made progress today. He has got my handles on and some of the units are finished. I need to wait until Tuesday to get a replacement worktop on and then I can move in!. We are a long way from ready but it meaNS I can start and fill drawers and cupboards and move out of the sitting room.


That's great progress. Definitely getting closer to back to normal.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly Sidcup! ll went well last night, raised £3000 at the swim, pretty good but not as good as other years, sadly. Got across the road for the meal early, first one there. Had a most delicious meal and a lot of laughs with the girls having caught up with the gossip - and there was plenty!!!
> Woke up in the night with palpitations!!! Really weird, no pain or other symptoms but pulse was all over the place. I think it may have been something I ate that affected me as it happened a year or so ago. Had an ECG then and all was well. Am fine now and looking forward to todays trip to London to meet the family at the Kensington Roof Garden for lunch. catch you later, have a good day!! xxxxxxxxxxx


That would be scary. Keep an eye on it. Enjoy your day out with family today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, only just up and still feel very tired. FM is playing silly b***ers at the moment. Guess I will just have to sit and knit. I store my interchangeables in a bag I made with a section for each size and the cables in a lovely pot holder wallet that I received from the girls in Indiana.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


Sorry your FM is acting up. Sounds like sitting and knitting is good medicine for that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just had my bath and I feel calm. DH is making the tea. He has been putting final additions to the doors, so that when I shut them they close themselves. 

GS1 bought me some TANGO showergel for Christmas, because I love to drink Fanta, tango but mostly ASDA orangeade, I take a small bottle wherever I go. I'm trying my hardest to like the showergel but I'm smelling like a satsuma......I'll just have to bath more often and use it up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:07 am EST and -8'C (18'F) We are about 10' warmer than they had forecast. I'll take it. I'm sitting with the window open listening to all the birds. The robin redbreasts are fighting for territory in the back yard. Starlings and red-wing blackbirds are pecking in the snow and grass (yes I have grass showing) for seeds.
> There are even buds on the branches. I think Spring is around the corner.
> OK window closed. The birds are nice but warmth is nicer.


You painted a beautiful picture there Nitzi, I was right there at the window with you!! So glad Spring had decided to pay you a visit at last!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on the fund raising. We're finding fundraising is doing the same thing over here, not as much as last year. Could be because gas prices went up 40% and hydro-electric went up 40% and wages only went up .50 cents an hour. Better luck next year.
> I hope your palpitations were caused by something you ate. Keep a food journal. I got them when I had too much caffeine and not enough food. The journal helped me to figure that out. Now I make sure that I have at least a biscuit with caffeine.
> Have fun with the family.


I know it wasn't caffeine as I react so badly to it that I daren't touch it after 2pm. I suppose it could have been the the wine although I only had a couple of glasses. Feeling fine now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I'm going to sign off and start my laundry.
> Everyone sounds like they are having great days. Happy knitting/crocheting/sewing.


Thanks Nitzi, you too! I am still struggling with my granny square pocket but not given up yet!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy.....take things slower and stop gettig stressed out!!!!. That's rich isnt it coming from me.


I _was_ a bit stressed yesterday, just a lot going on at the moment so that might have been the cause, going to try and be more relaxed. DH says that if I am any more relaxed, I will fall over!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has made progress today. He has got my handles on and some of the units are finished. I need to wait until Tuesday to get a replacement worktop on and then I can move in!. We are a long way from ready but it meaNS I can start and fill drawers and cupboards and move out of the sitting room.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had my bath and I feel calm. DH is making the tea. He has been putting final additions to the doors, so that when I shut them they close themselves.
> 
> GS1 bought me some TANGO showergel for Christmas, because I love to drink Fanta, tango but mostly ASDA orangeade, I take a small bottle wherever I go. I'm trying my hardest to like the showergel but I'm smelling like a satsuma......I'll just have to bath more often and use it up.


Luvvy, you don't _have_ to use it all up in the bath!!!! you could use it as hand wash?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had my bath and I feel calm. DH is making the tea. He has been putting final additions to the doors, so that when I shut them they close themselves.
> 
> GS1 bought me some TANGO showergel for Christmas, because I love to drink Fanta, tango but mostly ASDA orangeade, I take a small bottle wherever I go. I'm trying my hardest to like the showergel but I'm smelling like a satsuma......I'll just have to bath more often and use it up.


Luvvy, you don't _have_ to use it all up in the bath!!!! you could use it as hand wash?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but cold Erie. We had a dusting of snow during the night and glad that is all. Going to finish sewing a sweater up for DS to wear back to Seoul on Thursday and finish sewing up another hat and mitt set I made him. Having big ham dinner today as he can not get the type of ham's we have here in the states over in S. Korea.He loves his ham and bacon.
> 
> Have tried to keep up with the chatter but have fallen behind again.Know you sweet ladies will understand why.We are on the go from morning till night. I am sleeping like a log at night.
> 
> ...


So pleased you are having such a good time with your DS, you will have some good memories when he has gone. Your ham dinner sound Yum it's probably a memory he will take back wih him. Enjoy your day of sewing up. Chris xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Back here with gks now after a lovely day out with the family. The Kensington Roof garden was a lovely place to go, not cheap but worth it! The staff were lovely and very kind to the kids. There was a magician going round the tables doing tricks, he was really good and gave the kids a magic wand each. \unfortunately, there was a wedding in the actual garde but the restaurant is on the 7th floor and the views across London were stunning. Have to get the kids to school tomorrow then Zumba then we are off to Bristol to see Deal or No Deal recorded again, staying over for one night so might not get on for a couple of days. Take care everyone, lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> DH has made progress today. He has got my handles on and some of the units are finished. I need to wait until Tuesday to get a replacement worktop on and then I can move in!. We are a long way from ready but it meaNS I can start and fill drawers and cupboards and move out of the sitting room.


Hoorah! You will have fun putting things in their new places. Light at the end of the tunnel at last.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Back here with gks now after a lovely day out with the family. The Kensington Roof garden was a lovely place to go, not cheap but worth it! The staff were lovely and very kind to the kids. There was a magician going round the tables doing tricks, he was really good and gave the kids a magic wand each. \unfortunately, there was a wedding in the actual garde but the restaurant is on the 7th floor and the views across London were stunning. Have to get the kids to school tomorrow then Zumba then we are off to Bristol to see Deal or No Deal recorded again, staying over for one night so might not get on for a couple of days. Take care everyone, lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


So pleased your lunch went off well, hope Pat enjoyed his surprise.
Enjoy Bristol and the show, give Noel my best wishes! I know how much you enjoy that program, why don't you take part sometime?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back here with gks now after a lovely day out with the family. The Kensington Roof garden was a lovely place to go, not cheap but worth it! The staff were lovely and very kind to the kids. There was a magician going round the tables doing tricks, he was really good and gave the kids a magic wand each. \unfortunately, there was a wedding in the actual garde but the restaurant is on the 7th floor and the views across London were stunning. Have to get the kids to school tomorrow then Zumba then we are off to Bristol to see Deal or No Deal recorded again, staying over for one night so might not get on for a couple of days. Take care everyone, lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


Sounds like a fun day today and another couple of fun days coming up. Enjoy!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to see those wooden boxes. I like wooden boxes. I have some of my grandfather's wooden cigar boxes. Maybe I could do something with those.


Ok Nitzi, this is what I have added to my box collection (also came with some lovely interchangeable needles :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

And this is the Symphony Rose set that I just "HAD TO HAVE" I was earning money then :? 

I also have a Starter Set of Symphony interchangeables (came in a cloth bag, with dividers for the needles, & compartments for the cables, etc, but they kept falling out. I also have a Tunisian Interchangeable set, which came in a plastic case, but that is difficult to get the items out of - am still deciding what I am going to store these in.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> And this is the Symphony Rose set that I just "HAD TO HAVE" I was earning money then :?
> 
> I also have a Starter Set of Symphony interchangeables (came in a cloth bag, with dividers for the needles, & compartments for the cables, etc, but they kept falling out. I also have a Tunisian Interchangeable set, which came in a plastic case, but that is difficult to get the items out of - am still deciding what I am going to store these in.


All I can say is WOW I may be just a little jealous!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are so lovely I know we are all going to be great friends. Londy has told me such great things of your times together, lets hope we can add to them.


you bet!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

What a strange day today. Brilliant sunshine, quick shower, brilliant sunshine - bit of gardening with the boys who stayed over last night, quick heavy hailstone shower, brilliant sunshine during which ex-DIL phoned from 5 miles away to say she is frightened of the heavy thunderstorm!

Then DS and SO collected the boys and I and we went to see DD and GDs in their new home. Just got home after a lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous needle boxes Xiang. xx

Londy glad you had a good time and enjoy Bristol.

Off for an early night. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous needle boxes Xiang. xx
> 
> Londy glad you had a good time and enjoy Bristol.
> 
> Off for an early night. xx


Nigh night hope you feel better in the morning. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased your lunch went off well, hope Pat enjoyed his surprise.
> Enjoy Bristol and the show, give Noel my best wishes! I know how much you enjoy that program, why don't you take part sometime?


You can only apply once which I did and I had a telephone interview but when the girl asked me to tell her about myself, I just lost the plot and so obviously didn't get picked! Hey ho!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And this is the Symphony Rose set that I just "HAD TO HAVE" I was earning money then :?
> 
> I also have a Starter Set of Symphony interchangeables (came in a cloth bag, with dividers for the needles, & compartments for the cables, etc, but they kept falling out. I also have a Tunisian Interchangeable set, which came in a plastic case, but that is difficult to get the items out of - am still deciding what I am going to store these in.


Gorgeous but I know what you mean, one can do so much more when the money is there!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous needle boxes Xiang. xx
> 
> Londy glad you had a good time and enjoy Bristol.
> 
> Off for an early night. xx


Hope the FM is not too troubling love, speak soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well this has been a strange day for me too, the baby was running a fever last night so I was up till 3:30 with him when he finally settled and got some sleep well I didn't so I slept till 10:30 sort of then got up and took him home and when I returned I put some laundry away and did three loads was soo tired layed down at 3:49 and didn't get up till 6:30 now I can't sleep and in the morning is dd's dr. Appt. so I need to try and get some sleep...

Woke up to it being cold here also and we are supposed to get some snow Tuesday morning...... 

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of a frost last night but the sky is clear and blue and the birds are singing. WIKnitWits here this morning and then we are off to the dentist for a check up but I know I am needing some crown work doing.
Feeling a bit better this morning, but Mr P has said I've got to take it easy as we are off to Devon ewith the family soon, mind you I've got plenty of knitting sorted and found a good wool shop where we are staying, so they can all go and hike over Dartmoor while I knit.

Hope everyone is ok and going to have a good week. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of a frost last night but the sky is clear and blue and the birds are singing. WIKnitWits here this morning and then we are off to the dentist for a check up but I know I am needing some crown work doing.
> Feeling a bit better this morning, but Mr P has said I've got to take it easy as we are off to Devon ewith the family soon, mind you I've got plenty of knitting sorted and found a good wool shop where we are staying, so they can all go and hike over Dartmoor while I knit.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and going to have a good week. xx


Sounds like my sort of holiday, make sure you do take it easy. When I go away the knitting is always the first thing I put n he car! 
Have a good day with your WI ladies, no waiting n them!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like my sort of holiday, make sure you do take it easy. When I go away the knitting is always the first thing I put n he car!
> Have a good day with your WI ladies, no waiting n them!


Hi Chris,
Loads of knitting ready to take. With the WI I just put everything on the kitchen table and they help themselves. Always a fun morning as they are such lovely ladies. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, cold and frosty here first thing and we has zero degs overnight but now it is bright, sunny and quite mild!! Just having a little coffee break before we hear off to Bristol! Have a good day/night everyone! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, cold and frosty here first thing and we has zero degs overnight but now it is bright, sunny and quite mild!! Just having a little coffee break before we hear off to Bristol! Have a good day/night everyone! xxxxxxx


Have fun in Bristol are you driving? You will have to let me know when it's broadcasted so I can look out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Someone forgot to send Mother Nature a memo, it's spring already. Time to turn up the heat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a strange day today. Brilliant sunshine, quick shower, brilliant sunshine - bit of gardening with the boys who stayed over last night, quick heavy hailstone shower, brilliant sunshine during which ex-DIL phoned from 5 miles away to say she is frightened of the heavy thunderstorm!
> 
> Then DS and SO collected the boys and I and we went to see DD and GDs in their new home. Just got home after a lovely day.


Thunderstorms already!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And this is the Symphony Rose set that I just "HAD TO HAVE" I was earning money then :?
> 
> I also have a Starter Set of Symphony interchangeables (came in a cloth bag, with dividers for the needles, & compartments for the cables, etc, but they kept falling out. I also have a Tunisian Interchangeable set, which came in a plastic case, but that is difficult to get the items out of - am still deciding what I am going to store these in.


That is a beautiful set and a wonderful box. I have one pair of rosewood tips but they look like mud compared to these.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok Nitzi, this is what I have added to my box collection (also came with some lovely interchangeable needles :-D


Another lovely set.
What is it like to work with the Karbonz?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back here with gks now after a lovely day out with the family. The Kensington Roof garden was a lovely place to go, not cheap but worth it! The staff were lovely and very kind to the kids. There was a magician going round the tables doing tricks, he was really good and gave the kids a magic wand each. \unfortunately, there was a wedding in the actual garde but the restaurant is on the 7th floor and the views across London were stunning. Have to get the kids to school tomorrow then Zumba then we are off to Bristol to see Deal or No Deal recorded again, staying over for one night so might not get on for a couple of days. Take care everyone, lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


Have fun in Bristol


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You painted a beautiful picture there Nitzi, I was right there at the window with you!! So glad Spring had decided to pay you a visit at last!!


It's still cold here, but the sun and birds make it feel like spring. Once it gets warmer I think everything is going to pop at once.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has made progress today. He has got my handles on and some of the units are finished. I need to wait until Tuesday to get a replacement worktop on and then I can move in!. We are a long way from ready but it meaNS I can start and fill drawers and cupboards and move out of the sitting room.


The end is it sight. And you will have a lovely kitchen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up and it's time for me to go. Have a great day everyone, whatever you are doing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun in Bristol are you driving? You will have to let me know when it's broadcasted so I can look out for you.


Yes, I am driving !  We will find out when we get there when it's going to be shown, will tell you on my return! Just found a Harvester near Bristol where we will stop for a late lunch - if we ever get in the bloomin' car!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. Its a sunny morning, and DS is back from his skiing trip. Our car has gone into the garage to have the water seen to. old me DIL is bad in bed with the flu.....Here starts another week. I'm off to S and B in 30 mins. DIL's mam is going up to see to them tonight.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Luvvy, you don't _have_ to use it all up in the bath!!!! you could use it as hand wash?


yeah.... never thought of that.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

londy...have a great break with Noel

Purple, hope your fm beggers off

I'm off to S and b and Ive caught up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am semi moving into my units. I cant get to the sink unit yet but the other side is good. We shall bring some more stuff in tomorrow. Been to S and B..we had a fire alarm practice, just what we wanted!Nothing much has happened. I may go dancing tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am semi moving into my units. I cant get to the sink unit yet but the other side is good. We shall bring some more stuff in tomorrow. Been to S and B..we had a fire alarm practice, just what we wanted!Nothing much has happened. I may go dancing tonight.


Good afternoon from Surrey. Good WI meeting this morning, planning several knitting related outings. Been to the dentist and just had a small filling. I will book appointment for crown work when I am feeling more up to it. Walked into town and bought myself a new swimsuit and a rather nice lilac linen shirt.

Susan glad you are getting things back into your kitchen. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

purple, I hope your FM goes away soon. Do you need a hug???? xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> purple, I hope your FM goes away soon. Do you need a hug???? xxxxx


Yes please, a gentle one would be lovely xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes please, a gentle one would be lovely xxxx


then here's another! I'll give you a real one on Thursday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> then here's another! I'll give you a real one on Thursday.


Thank you Saxy, I'm just off to throw some food around the kitchen. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Saxy, I'm just off to throw some food around the kitchen. xx


don't make too much mess!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...We now have hot water and heat. We have had all the raiators drained and the pipes have been singing TRUMPET VOLUNTARY but we seem to be there now. Im not going on about it any more because its making me ill. Ive just said though, that Ive gone as far as I can go and cant take any more. and told him I'm not putting up with it anymore.


So glad you are not suffering in silence and tying yourself up in knots. Would you please come talk to mine?.. I will admit that he did actually do taxes and cut one tire and some other chore while I was shopping with the girls yesterday. The pool is untouched......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Its sunny here today. I'm intendin to do some knitting. I've just been reminded thast its DS's MIL's birthday today and Ive forgotten a card and pressy. Ive never given her a thought. I feel ashamed because she always remembers mine.


Could you send a flower delivery? You could feign anger that they were late with delivery.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly Sidcup! ll went well last night, raised £3000 at the swim, pretty good but not as good as other years, sadly. Got across the road for the meal early, first one there. Had a most delicious meal and a lot of laughs with the girls having caught up with the gossip - and there was plenty!!!
> Woke up in the night with palpitations!!! Really weird, no pain or other symptoms but pulse was all over the place. I think it may have been something I ate that affected me as it happened a year or so ago. Had an ECG then and all was well. Am fine now and looking forward to todays trip to London to meet the family at the Kensington Roof Garden for lunch. catch you later, have a good day!! xxxxxxxxxxx


I knew it would all work out, but sorry not as much raised as in the past. I think many are feeling the pinch and just not doing as much.

Weird about the palpitations. I was up very early with the same thing... Only kind of a pain... I think it is anxiety, as I have been uncomfortable for a couple of weeks. All my tests except carotid artery were fine just a few months ago so I'm doing nothing, but it is a bothersome feeling. Maybe your body was just letting out some post stress from you being nervous about the event. Glad you are better today...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like to see those wooden boxes. I like wooden boxes. I have some of my grandfather's wooden cigar boxes. Maybe I could do something with those.


Her boxes were lovely, as she ordered some special sets of needles. I have some cigar boxes that I was going to turn into jewelry boxes for SIL's watch collection.,. I may look at them again.....DH could make some very low divided inserts. I'm not fond of the clear plastic case mine came in because the clear plastic pockets are too deep to get the size markers I bought out. I could stop using those and label the pockets though. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just an update on the furnace. I got a bill from the company and the manufacturer has taken on all the costs of the replacement and the labour. We just have to pay for a switch and the labour to install that. I'm happy with that.


Glad they did the right thing. I do think that the electrician could absorb the other costs if their switch was faulty, but it may have no been your old one. Still, a great solution to a really lousy and frustrating problem....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had my bath and I feel calm. DH is making the tea. He has been putting final additions to the doors, so that when I shut them they close themselves.
> 
> GS1 bought me some TANGO showergel for Christmas, because I love to drink Fanta, tango but mostly ASDA orangeade, I take a small bottle wherever I go. I'm trying my hardest to like the showergel but I'm smelling like a satsuma......I'll just have to bath more often and use it up.


Orange is generic enough to give it to DH!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know it wasn't caffeine as I react so badly to it that I daren't touch it after 2pm. I suppose it could have been the the wine although I only had a couple of glasses. Feeling fine now!!


Oh no!!!! NOT the wine. Surely it was something healthy like broccoli or spinach....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Back here with gks now after a lovely day out with the family. The Kensington Roof garden was a lovely place to go, not cheap but worth it! The staff were lovely and very kind to the kids. There was a magician going round the tables doing tricks, he was really good and gave the kids a magic wand each. \unfortunately, there was a wedding in the actual garde but the restaurant is on the 7th floor and the views across London were stunning. Have to get the kids to school tomorrow then Zumba then we are off to Bristol to see Deal or No Deal recorded again, staying over for one night so might not get on for a couple of days. Take care everyone, lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


That sounds like a great day out and an even more interesting trip coming up. You do find the best outings....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok Nitzi, this is what I have added to my box collection (also came with some lovely interchangeable needles :-D


OK. Now I know what kind of insert to make for some really cool cigar boxes I have... I had forgotten how your tips were stored but remembered the box was lovely....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Good WI meeting this morning, planning several knitting related outings. Been to the dentist and just had a small filling. I will book appointment for crown work when I am feeling more up to it. Walked into town and bought myself a new swimsuit and a rather nice lilac linen shirt.
> 
> Susan glad you are getting things back into your kitchen. xx


Don't put off crown for too long... Don't want to lose too much tooth to set it or have a root canal...... On the other hand, mine wants to replace an old one... No pain, no reason... Just that it is old. Well, * I'm[/] old!!!!*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm caught up. I did take Rachel shopping but DD. And Livey (who hates to shop) came along. I didn't like the earrings she chose and then she changed to flats at the last minute on the shoes after finding a really darling pair of lower heels with lucite heels. The evening bag was fine and did go with the shoes and probably more versatile than the darker one I favored. Bought Livey a darling peasant top and a new book and we had delicious snacks at the Toll House cookie store. Sure enough, trying on at home with dress and the earrings were vetoed and the shoes as well (thank goodness because I would have had to Rene. All the skirts). DD ran them back this morin ing and exchanged for toes I had suggested in the first place.... So long as she is happy.

Trouble sleeping last night and up too early so went back to bed when DH left. I NEED to do whole house today and just don't care or feel like it so sitting accomplishing nothing.

Did get a n e-mail from brother. He told me about curtain he put up in mom's kitchen. - though she didn't want do spurs out back on or curtain - and that it needed hemming. Not happening with this daughter, maybe sis will do it. He also finally made bills automatic, including changing the one I already did. He has them all in checking instead of savings. I'm not updating the check register so hope he keeps plenty of money in there. 

He mentioned fixing her toilet... But he didn't mention that he didn't do it right and they were up till 3 AM cleaning up a flood. I so hope the wooden floors are not ruined. He also mentioned that mom was going to brother for a day and that she had said sis was coming but she didn't know when. She did, just forgot...... I'm not even going to bother replying...... I can tell from her bubbly mood that he did not even bring up the things he was supposed to talk to ether about..... Sure will be interested in getting sister's take on mom's condition. Maybe a week with her at her house will show some of it... Though maybe not, because she and BIL will be doing things for her. Maybe it is just me...... And DH..... And my kids..... And my friends...... Who think there is a problem.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. You've all been busy. We're having a beautiful day here today. I got up and got a walk in first thing and then after my breakfast and coffee went back out and pulled weeds in a couple of my flower beds. Felt good to be out in the sunshine and messing around inthe dirt!

Jynx - I sure hope your sister and BIL can see what is going on with your mom. It's definitely not just you!

Purple - know glad you're feeling better and were able to enjoy your WI ladies.

Londy - I hope you and Pat have a great time in Bristol.

Susan - good that you're seeing progress in your kitchen. 

I hope everyone is having a great afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't put off crown for too long... Don't want to lose too much tooth to set it or have a root canal...... On the other hand, mine wants to replace an old one... No pain, no reason... Just that it is old. Well, * I'm[/] old!!!!*


*

It's ok thanks, the dentist had put a temporary filling on it last time and he checked and said it is still ok and I can leave it for a while yet. The problem is I cannot open my mouth very wide and I find it painful. He's a lovely dentist ane has said that when I have it done he will give me a longer appointment so I can have some rests if I need it. I hope your brothers are getting things sorted for your Mum. xxx*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's ok thanks, the dentist had put a temporary filling on it last time and he checked and said it is still ok and I can leave it for a while yet. The problem is I cannot open my mouth very wide and I find it painful. He's a lovely dentist ane has said that when I have it done he will give me a longer appointment so I can have some rests if I need it. I hope your brothers are getting things sorted for your Mum. xxx


Mom has a very little mouth and can't open wide. That is why we did the sedation dentistry but she was having a god deal of work done. Not like you. I can't abide that rubber thing they put on to "help" you keep mouth open. I can't swallow and choke so I won't let them use it. Sometimes, all their little aides let them work for too long at a time anyhow. People do need a break....

As to brothers, surely you jest!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. Long day today.DS had a best buddy here for the day, I had lung function tests done today also. Lungs a little sore after we finished.Very fatigued today. However,did get sweater sewed up, now to finish the neckline tomorrow. Got pizzas for dinner and now for a rest.

GS so glad your kitchen is coming together and you are able to get units done up. Hope you have fun at dancing tonight.

Jynx Grandma knows best,glad your DGD is ready for the prom. Sounds like you had a grand day. I think your brothers are chicken to address the issues that need to be addressed with your Mom. Is easier to keep putting off in their book. Just my take, no disrespect meant. 

Nitzi I am with you, Mother Nature is asleep at the switch. Warm weather is wanted.

Londy have a fun time and enjoy yourselves. Wish we could see you on tv.

Purple gentle hugs sent to you, hope you start to feel better soon. 

Xiang like your boxes for storing your circs in. I love my Symphonies too.

Pam glad you had a beautiful day to play in the dirt. Feels good I imagine after all the coldness and such.

Chrissy yes, enjoying time with our DS. I shall miss him terribly when he goes back to S. Korea. Won't see him till next April, but is better than 4 years. 

Saxy I sew on a sewing machine and my serger, my stitches by hand would never pass muster.I admire your talent to create by hand, a dress and coat.

Binky how lovely of you to give Linky a terrific surprise party. You are a great sister. Wish you were my sister.

Lifeline haven't heard from you in a few days, how are you???Hope all is well.

Jolly sounds like you are busy with all kinds of activities going on.Hope you take care.

Off to watch the Voice and try to relax a bit. Another busy day tomorrow with lots of errands to run.Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and -13'C (9'F). Someone forgot to send Mother Nature a memo, it's spring already. Time to turn up the heat.


I know the same here and we are supposed to get snow tonight!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Long day today.DS had a best buddy here for the day, I had lung function tests done today also. Lungs a little sore after we finished.Very fatigued today. However,did get sweater sewed up, now to finish the neckline tomorrow.
> 
> Jynx Grandma knows best,glad your DGD is ready for the prom. Sounds like you had a grand day. I think your brothers are chicken to address the issues that need to be addressed with your Mom. Is easier to keep putting off in their book. Just my take, no disrespect. Purly


None taken and I think you are right. They sure can tell me what I should do though!

Hope the lung function tests are showing more improvement. You would think they would have given me those!

Sure sounds like you have gotten a lot of knitting done. I'm hoping that means the newest arthritis meds are being more successful.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey, none too warm either. Off to coven this morning and later I am going to see LM in an end of term dance show.

Will catch up later. All of you have a good day. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -9'c (16'F). 
The highway is closed between home and work so I will have to leave early. I have to take the roads through Bowmanville along with everyone else so it will be slow going.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know the same here and we are supposed to get snow tonight!!!


We were supposed to get snow, but the clouds parted and the snow went north and south of us. I don't mind.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. You've all been busy. We're having a beautiful day here today. I got up and got a walk in first thing and then after my breakfast and coffee went back out and pulled weeds in a couple of my flower beds. Felt good to be out in the sunshine and messing around inthe dirt!
> 
> Jynx - I sure hope your sister and BIL can see what is going on with your mom. It's definitely not just you!
> 
> ...


Enjoy the sunshine. My flowerbeds are still under snow. I've looked at the seeds and bulbs in the store and wondered if I should start some. My cats would probably just eat them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't put off crown for too long... Don't want to lose too much tooth to set it or have a root canal...... On the other hand, mine wants to replace an old one... No pain, no reason... Just that it is old. Well, * I'm[/] old!!!!*


*

I've been told that all my fillings need to be replaced. Not because they are causing a problem, but because they are metal. The new fillings are all plastic. They would have to knock me out to take out that many fillings.*


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK. Now I know what kind of insert to make for some really cool cigar boxes I have... I had forgotten how your tips were stored but remembered the box was lovely....


You're thinking along the same lines that I am. I just have to figure out how to attach the elastics that hold the needles in place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh no!!!! NOT the wine. Surely it was something healthy like broccoli or spinach....


 :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am semi moving into my units. I cant get to the sink unit yet but the other side is good. We shall bring some more stuff in tomorrow. Been to S and B..we had a fire alarm practice, just what we wanted!Nothing much has happened. I may go dancing tonight.


I'm glad that your kitchen is getting closer to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to head off to work now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. The kitchen firm has brought my new worktop that was cut wrong but havent sent a new fridge freezer unit. The driver knew nothing about it. Well......There's a suprise!. I shall let DH get on the phone or I would blast them out. They have been hopeless. They havent been paid yet nor will they!

Had a good night at dancing last night, I was a bit blank many times hahaha, must have been a normal day. 

Off to over 60's today. I hope there's not another fire drill.

How are you all? Ishall do a catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm caught up. I did take Rachel shopping but DD. And Livey (who hates to shop) came along. I didn't like the earrings she chose and then she changed to flats at the last minute on the shoes after finding a really darling pair of lower heels with lucite heels. The evening bag was fine and did go with the shoes and probably more versatile than the darker one I favored. Bought Livey a darling peasant top and a new book and we had delicious snacks at the Toll House cookie store. Sure enough, trying on at home with dress and the earrings were vetoed and the shoes as well (thank goodness because I would have had to Rene. All the skirts). DD ran them back this morin ing and exchanged for toes I had suggested in the first place.... So long as she is happy.
> 
> Trouble sleeping last night and up too early so went back to bed when DH left. I NEED to do whole house today and just don't care or feel like it so sitting accomplishing nothing.
> 
> ...


jynx....its not you love. You are doing so well, and staying asertive. I wish I could do it, I'm to soft for my own good!...Keep it up. I'm admiring your strength. and you are in the right. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good Morning from a snowing Southern Indiana,working on Earth Science with the kids, broke out in hives itchy, itchy...gggrrrr


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Another lovely set.
> What is it like to work with the Karbonz?


I like knitting with all 3 makes of my Symphony needles, but the points on the Karbonz tips seem sharper, and this makes it easier to knit when my work gets a bit tight.

The other difference is that the smaller sizes don't seem to break so easily, and don't feel as flimsy as the wooden needles. Apart from that difference, I don't find that knitting with each type of needle has any different feel.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning all it is 2.30am, and I thought that I would sleep all night - but it seems I am back to normal, as far as my sleep habits go. 
I haven't done catch up yet, so I am now heading off to read of the happenings of the previous day, or 2!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of a frost last night but the sky is clear and blue and the birds are singing. WIKnitWits here this morning and then we are off to the dentist for a check up but I know I am needing some crown work doing.
> Feeling a bit better this morning, but Mr P has said I've got to take it easy as we are off to Devon ewith the family soon, mind you I've got plenty of knitting sorted and found a good wool shop where we are staying, so they can all go and hike over Dartmoor while I knit.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and going to have a good week. xx


Sitting and knitting sounds like a wonderful plan - you are exercising your eyes, your arms and your brain - who needs hiking?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, cold and frosty here first thing and we has zero degs overnight but now it is bright, sunny and quite mild!! Just having a little coffee break before we hear off to Bristol! Have a good day/night everyone! xxxxxxx


Have a wonderful time in Bristol, hope the weather stays fine for you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's still cold here, but the sun and birds make it feel like spring. Once it gets warmer I think everything is going to pop at once.


We are beginning to get cooler mornings and evenings, but it can still be quite warm through the day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am semi moving into my units. I cant get to the sink unit yet but the other side is good. We shall bring some more stuff in tomorrow. Been to S and B..we had a fire alarm practice, just what we wanted!Nothing much has happened. I may go dancing tonight.


OOOHHHH ....... Once you are fully moved back into your kitchen, you won't know yourself!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

DD went to the neurologist yesterday and has to have some more tests done the main thing is to get plenty of sleep and eat right and limit how long she plays games and watches tv no electronics for an hour before bedtime so we shall see how this goes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK. Now I know what kind of insert to make for some really cool cigar boxes I have... I had forgotten how your tips were stored but remembered the box was lovely....


Yes, and the box is the reason I bought them (plus I love the look do these needles). :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, cold and frosty here first thing and we has zero degs overnight but now it is bright, sunny and quite mild!! Just having a little coffee break before we hear off to Bristol! Have a good day/night everyone! xxxxxxx


Hope you enjoy the trip!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD went to the neurologist yesterday and has to have some more tests done the main thing is to get plenty of sleep and eat right and limit how long she plays games and watches tv no electronics for an hour before bedtime so we shall see how this goes.


Hope the changes work for her.

I still haven't caught up properly, but brain is all fuzzy and I am having trouble concentrating, so am heading back to bed, for more sleeep.

Night all 💤


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Im back from over 60's. I won £2 and a pkt of biscuits. We had another firedrill and the table next to us wouldnt go outside, so they were in trouble and made to. Then it was noted that they hadnt even signed the book to say that they were in the centre. I said well, at least we wouldnt know they were dead! Next time the office say they are going to put ardboard cutouts of flames to stop us going certain exits. I said that they'll never twig and just move the cut out!!!!

I have now got my new dishwasher set up.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hope the changes work for her.
> 
> I still haven't caught up properly, but brain is all fuzzy and I am having trouble concentrating, so am heading back to bed, for more sleeep.
> 
> Night all 💤


have a good night!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy the sunshine. My flowerbeds are still under snow. I've looked at the seeds and bulbs in the store and wondered if I should start some. My cats would probably just eat them.


Sunshine was great yesterday and it got up to 64F, but unfortunately we are back to rain and chillier for the next several days.  Glad I was able to get out yesterday. Need to get some groceries so will have to get out for that today or tomorrow. Oh well, I won't melt. .


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Im back from over 60's. I won £2 and a pkt of biscuits. We had another firedrill and the table next to us wouldnt go outside, so they were in trouble and made to. Then it was noted that they hadnt even signed the book to say that they were in the centre. I said well, at least we wouldnt know they were dead! Next time the office say they are going to put ardboard cutouts of flames to stop us going certain exits. I said that they'll never twig and just move the cut out!!!!
> 
> I have now got my new dishwasher set up.


yay! you are getting there!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

These snowflakes are huge and they are starting to stick...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just opened a new 'Tree of life information thread with Saroj

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248070-1.html

I also posted another Workshop Happenings which has lots of information in it . I hope you will read it. It was posted just a few minutes ago .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just rang DIL. She is still so poorly with the flu. For Christmas she bougt her mam 2 tickets to go and see Susan Boyle at Newcastle I think. Well thats tomorrow and she was going with her mam. She sort of hinted did I want to go. Well... I'm not fussy and I'm sure her mam would rather take a friend but if she is stuck then I will.

The garage rang to say the car was ready. Seemingly the seal on the radiator cap was to blame!!!! Can you believe it takes us nearly an hour to get to the garage and they say it was the radiator cap? So we'll pick it up tomorrow then continue on for the school pickup. If I'm not rushing to see Susan Boyle.

I was asked to do a small school jumper for little maisie. She is only 3 bless her.I need t buy some navy wool.

Since DH has put this water pump in theres a most annoying buzz which isnt doing my nerves anygood! He cant hear it, so whats new ?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just rang DIL. She is still so poorly with the flu. For Christmas she bougt her mam 2 tickets to go and see Susan Boyle at Newcastle I think. Well thats tomorrow and she was going with her mam. She sort of hinted did I want to go. Well... I'm not fussy and I'm sure her mam would rather take a friend but if she is stuck then I will.
> 
> The garage rang to say the car was ready. Seemingly the seal on the radiator cap was to blame!!!! Can you believe it takes us nearly an hour to get to the garage and they say it was the radiator cap? So we'll pick it up tomorrow then continue on for the school pickup. If I'm not rushing to see Susan Boyle.
> 
> ...


Who is Susan Boyle?

I have decided that navy is as bad as black and don't really want to intentionally use it again...that being said I do need to make my BIL a skull hat with navy and gray :roll: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just opened a new 'Tree of life information thread with Saroj
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248070-1.html
> 
> I also posted another Workshop Happenings which has lots of information in it . I hope you will read it. It was posted just a few minutes ago .


Thanks for the link Designer I really like that blanket!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Who is Susan Boyle?
> 
> I have decided that navy is as bad as black and don't really want to intentionally use it again...that being said I do need to make my BIL a skull hat with navy and gray :roll: :roll:


Shes someone who was a bit countryfied and nieve, who went on the X factor and was famous over night. She looked like a little nutty and we were all suprised when she opened her mouth to sing. She has one beautiful voice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Phew, just about caught up but no time to comment on everyone's posts, sorry!! Anyway, had a good time at the show in Bristol, they will be shown on Sept 19th and 21st! On the first one, the girl's boyfriend got down on one knee to propose!! She accepted, it was all very lovely! Not keen on the long drive there and back though so may not go again, especially as I am the one doing all the driving! Purly, I will never know how you managed that long drive twice a year and will be so happy for you not to have to do it any more!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shes someone who was a bit countryfied and nieve, who went on the X factor and was famous over night. She looked like a little nutty and we were all suprised when she opened her mouth to sing. She has one beautiful voice.


oh ok!!! kinda like when this guy got on stage of america's got talent and he was dressed all in black you never would have guessed he could sing Opera.....and he was really good...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Im back from over 60's. I won £2 and a pkt of biscuits. We had another firedrill and the table next to us wouldnt go outside, so they were in trouble and made to. Then it was noted that they hadnt even signed the book to say that they were in the centre. I said well, at least we wouldnt know they were dead! Next time the office say they are going to put ardboard cutouts of flames to stop us going certain exits. I said that they'll never twig and just move the cut out!!!!
> 
> I have now got my new dishwasher set up.


Your over 60s sounds a good laugh! So pleased you have your dishwasher in, wont be long now I hope. Don't forget we want to see lots of pictures of the finished room.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Phew, just about caught up but no time to comment on everyone's posts, sorry!! Anyway, had a good time at the show in Bristol, they will be shown on Sept 19th and 21st! On the first one, the girl's boyfriend got down on one knee to propose!! She accepted, it was all very lovely! Not keen on the long drive there and back though so may not go again, especially as I am the one doing all the driving! Purly, I will never know how you managed that long drive twice a year and will be so happy for you not to have to do it any more!!!


Glad you had a good time, a long drive for you. You should have had a fees days and made a little holiday of it. I shall make a note to watch he program. Just back from DDs her husband had gone to watch a football match. She wanted me to see a film with her. She put it on went to settle O, that's the last I heard from the pair of them. I watched the film and then crept out, I felt like a burglar. Speak soon, Chris


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sunshine was great yesterday and it got up to 64F, but unfortunately we are back to rain and chillier for the next several days.  Glad I was able to get out yesterday. Need to get some groceries so will have to get out for that today or tomorrow. Oh well, I won't melt. .


Pam are you anywhere near that big landslide that happened in your state?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam -- I was wondering that too -- It sounds horrific. There are so many people missing. I think you might be a bit south of the slide?

It looks like our move to Van. Is. might still be on. We have been giving it some thought and just don't want the gd to grow up without us. She is l0 and has been such a big part of our lives and we hers, that we feel it is important. The kids haven't sold their house -- not quite ready and once they buy a place out there we will make arrangements to move there as things stand right now. So there is a chance we can get to gether. We are avoiding influencing them in any way, but it does sound as if that is their plan. 

If we go it will be next fall or the following early spring so hopefully everything will work out. I hope to meet you - possibly for a day or two in Victoria (we will be living in Duncan) . 


Purple and Londy -- time is floating by and it won't be that long before you are in the eastern States - I wish I was going to be able to go to the KAP but not possible. However, I will be thinking of you both while you are in North America. You will have a great trip. Autumn is beautiful in that part of the world.

Well I am knitting on a cardigan I started yesterday and it is coming along quite well. Take care everyone - Shirley


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Pam are you anywhere near that big landslide that happened in your state?


Hi Judi - it's about 60 miles northeast of us. We've driven in that area many times. Ric went up flying on Sunday with a friend and they flew over the area and he says the size of the slide is absolutely amazing. It's incredibly devastating and sad for all involved.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Miss Pam -- I was wondering that too -- It sounds horrific. There are so many people missing. I think you might be a bit south of the slide?
> 
> It looks like our move to Van. Is. might still be on. We have been giving it some thought and just don't want the gd to grow up without us. She is l0 and has been such a big part of our lives and we hers, that we feel it is important. The kids haven't sold their house -- not quite ready and once they buy a place out there we will make arrangements to move there as things stand right now. So there is a chance we can get to gether. We are avoiding influencing them in any way, but it does sound as if that is their plan.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are southeast of it. It's a terrible tragedy.

That would be wonderful if you do move to Vancouver Island. Definitely would have to meet up!  Keep me posted.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm only on page 125 partly because the server was down and I had to wait for son to get time to fix it. ..his friend is coming tomorrow from California and he's been doing things to get ready to go to concerts with her. I've been trying to get ready to do my taxes which are complicated by losing mom and hub. I'm very tired from doing too much. Today we emptied both cars from things brought from thr other house, got one cleaned and had to get the battery charged on the older one. I've lost my glasses trying to help him.i had to drive a long way to the tax preparer and at top speed since son wanted to take the 5 hour classroom lessons getting ready to try to get his license. I met a man with s truck who took the stove, frig, and freezer out of the old house for me. The lawyer found him for me since he had cleaned up the lawyer's mom's house. My dog has been getting into things when we go out. She got my b12 vitamin bottle with the childproof cap open. I don't think she ate any pills but she left me a mess of things she chewed the last two days. Since she gets mean when anyone visits, I'm worried having son's friend staying here. We will have to keep her, the two cats and the dog apart while they are all here! I'll have time to catch up here when they are at the concerts. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Judi - it's about 60 miles northeast of us. We've driven in that area many times. Ric went up flying on Sunday with a friend and they flew over the area and he says the size of the slide is absolutely amazing. It's incredibly devastating and sad for all involved.


That looked devasting, so pleased you were nowhere near.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Being lazy today as I'm off to meet Londy and Saxy in London tomorrow to get some material for Saxy's posh frock.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. I slept well and H has been to collect our car from the garage.

We are on the school run today but we wont be stopping long because we cant afford for DH to catch the flu.

I'll do some catch p as you've been a lot of chatty persons.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from me too, I am also having a fairly lazy day as I am worn out from all the gadding about of the last week! However, we _are_ going to the cinema later to see Labour Day with Kate Winslet and James Brolin. Then tomorrow I am going to London to see my lovely saxy and Purple and lovely (?) Dalston market!!! Pam, also so glad you are not near that terrible mudslide, unbelievably scary!
Back later, lots of love to you all, my dear friends! xxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning dear friends,sorry I have been MIA. It snowed here last night and DH had to go to dialysis at 7 am today as we have to drive son to Cleveland Ohio today, stay overnight in a hotel, as he flies back to S. Korea tomorrow. It is a 15 hour flight for him.I am so tired and fatigued. We have had lots of fun, but I have done more than I have done in the last 6 months or so. My body is now telling me about it. I must drive as son does not have license for the states anymore. I never slept a wink last night and just want to nap now, but can't.

Finished DS sweater, not happy with it. Told hiim I would make him another one.It fits him great, just don't like how the neckline came out. I hate to work in a rush. Will finish his mitts and hat at the hotel tonight. Bought gifts for his girlfriend, sure hope she likes them. Need to write a thank you note for the gifts she sent to us.Think she maybe my daughter in law this year. Son very serious in relationship. She is a darling girl. Very talented.

Well, I need to pack an overnite bag for Ms. Daisy as her sitter will be here shortly to take her for over night.

Oh, my son fixed my computer. One of the reasons I wasn't on. It was a mess and now it is working beautifully. I have my instructions as to what and how to do things, just hope I can remember it all. lol At times I have the memory of a nat.

Have read all the back chatter and hope purple, Londy and Saxy find just the right material for Saxy's posh outfit, and know they will have a grand time and a few glasses of wine always makes the shopping easier.

GS glad the car was easy to fix and that your kitchen is coming along dear. Know how nuts renovating can be.Hope you get to see Susan Boyle, she does have a beautiful voice.

Nitzi glad the snow missed you, but it got us.lol

Pam so glad you are away from the landslide. Feel so bad for those that died and their families. Take care.

Jynx the new medicine has been like a miracle cure for me, considering where I was at.Today has been the first that my joints in shoulders arms and hands have really bothered me, but it is due to the change in the weather. It had warmed up into the 20's and 30's but today is just 14 degrees and my joints don't like the barometer change.

Binky I plan on making our son a skeleton hat at some point.Are you using the raverly pattern for it?? Let me know how you like it.

Xiang how I hate the nights that I don't sleep well. Sorry to hear you are going back to your old pattern of sleep. Is there nothing they can give you to offset this????

Chrissy I had to chuckle, as I imagined you creeping out of DD house and a policeman watching you. Hope you enjoyed the movie and the peace and quiet.

Jolly, don't stress over dog. It is son's animal. let him take responsibility for it with guest in the house. Know things will work out.

Designer thanks for the update on happenings.Good luck with move if you decide to make it.

Lifeline, how are you dear?. Very busy I imagine.Has your DS surgery been done yet.???????Hope all is well with you and yours.

I really need to go get my day started and send lots of hugs to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Being lazy today as I'm off to meet Londy and Saxy in London tomorrow to get some material for Saxy's posh frock.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs. xxx


Enjoy your lazy day, you deserve one I know. You must rest up for your shopping trip with Saxy, wish I could have joined you all, never mind next time someone goes to the Palace and needs a new dress I'll be there!

I have just got home after meeting an old friend who I worked with. I am now going to knit, I have a couple of WIP but just received a pattern and yarn I ordered, I want to start that now!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Pearly, you must be feeling so sad that DS is going home but hopefully a wedding coming up? Where do you think they will hold it, wherever it is I do so hope that you can attend , more posh dress talk here! 
I saw my daughter this morning and she was so apologetic about falling asleep last night. We had a good laugh about me creeping out, she lives over a hair salon so I had to walk through the shop in the dark.
Try to have a rest today before you driving, take care, Chris. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, quite understand how tired you must be - lots going on and very little sleep, methinks you have got yourself a little over-excited about your son'd visit! Please take care when you are driving if you are over-tired, maybe a flask of coffee with you? Also glad the meds have made such a difference to you, be you can't wait to be in Florida again, wish I could come with you!!! Take care dear, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm only on page 125 partly because the server was down and I had to wait for son to get time to fix it. ..his friend is coming tomorrow from California and he's been doing things to get ready to go to concerts with her. I've been trying to get ready to do my taxes which are complicated by losing mom and hub. I'm very tired from doing too much. Today we emptied both cars from things brought from thr other house, got one cleaned and had to get the battery charged on the older one. I've lost my glasses trying to help him.i had to drive a long way to the tax preparer and at top speed since son wanted to take the 5 hour classroom lessons getting ready to try to get his license. I met a man with s truck who took the stove, frig, and freezer out of the old house for me. The lawyer found him for me since he had cleaned up the lawyer's mom's house. My dog has been getting into things when we go out. She got my b12 vitamin bottle with the childproof cap open. I don't think she ate any pills but she left me a mess of things she chewed the last two days. Since she gets mean when anyone visits, I'm worried having son's friend staying here. We will have to keep her, the two cats and the dog apart while they are all here! I'll have time to catch up here when they are at the concerts. I hope everyone is doing well.


Are you about finished with moving into the new house?

I would be at my wits end with the dog by now and would have to start leaving her outside will gone maybe it would give her a new insight into behaving better!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning dear friends,sorry I have been MIA. It snowed here last night and DH had to go to dialysis at 7 am today as we have to drive son to Cleveland Ohio today, stay overnight in a hotel, as he flies back to S. Korea tomorrow. It is a 15 hour flight for him.I am so tired and fatigued. We have had lots of fun, but I have done more than I have done in the last 6 months or so. My body is now telling me about it. I must drive as son does not have license for the states anymore. I never slept a wink last night and just want to nap now, but can't.
> 
> Finished DS sweater, not happy with it. Told hiim I would make him another one.It fits him great, just don't like how the neckline came out. I hate to work in a rush. Will finish his mitts and hat at the hotel tonight. Bought gifts for his girlfriend, sure hope she likes them. Need to write a thank you note for the gifts she sent to us.Think she maybe my daughter in law this year. Son very serious in relationship. She is a darling girl. Very talented.
> 
> ...


Purly this is the one that I made for DH and I am going to make one for BIL and DS it was fun and easy to make and turned out great I used black and did the skulls in neon green

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-skull-cap

I don't think this is the exact one I used because mine has a chart with it.

So sorry your time with DS is winding down, a wedding in the makings though is so exciting!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all have a wonderful day and the ones meeting up tomorrow don't let us down on wrecking a little havoc which I know you won't.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

gotta go and do some earth science for now

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looked devasting, so pleased you were nowhere near.


It's absolutely devastating and I continue to be amazed that they allowed people to live in that area. Everyday they are finding more bodies in the mess.  It's so very sad for the families and communities in the area. I'm very thankful we don't live anywhere near it..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning rom a slightly sunny Surrey. Being lazy today as I'm off to meet Londy and Saxy in London tomorrow to get some material for Saxy's posh frock.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Love and hugs. xxx


Sounds like a lovely way to spend your day today. I know you three ladies will have a fabulous time tomorrow. Wish I could join you!

Love and hugs back to you and the same to Mr P. xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're thinking along the same lines that I am. I just have to figure out how to attach the elastics that hold the needles in place.


I'm thinking sewing the elastic down in spots on some flannel or so pome sired cloth and then wrapping the material around some foam ore and lacing or taping I place on back....a couple of spacer pieces of core upright on sides would make a hidden compartment to put cords, etc..... No need to even cover those, but would out a ribbon loop on top of needle holder to pull out of box easily.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD went to the neurologist yesterday and has to have some more tests done the main thing is to get plenty of sleep and eat right and limit how long she plays games and watches tv no electronics for an hour before bedtime so we shall see how this goes.


Yes, the electronic screens can cause some issues. I am sure the Dr. was told she is home schooled and on the computer a lot. I know that that does chomp tribute to sleeping issues if done near bedtime. )and simp etching I need to correct myself!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Im back from over 60's. I won £2 and a pkt of biscuits. We had another firedrill and the table next to us wouldnt go outside, so they were in trouble and made to. Then it was noted that they hadnt even signed the book to say that they were in the centre. I said well, at least we wouldnt know they were dead! Next time the office say they are going to put ardboard cutouts of flames to stop us going certain exits. I said that they'll never twig and just move the cut out!!!!
> 
> I have now got my new dishwasher set up.


I don't ever sign in at my Sr. Center. I've no been too lazy to go get picture taken an ID made. Fortunately, our classroom is very close to the big main door......

Glad to hear about the dishwasher... You now have water and heat... Now just need to be able to store food to COOK and make a mess that needs cleaning!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just rang DIL. She is still so poorly with the flu. For Christmas she bougt her mam 2 tickets to go and see Susan Boyle at Newcastle I think. Well thats tomorrow and she was going with her mam. She sort of hinted did I want to go. Well... I'm not fussy and I'm sure her mam would rather take a friend but if she is stuck then I will.
> 
> The garage rang to say the car was ready. Seemingly the seal on the radiator cap was to blame!!!! Can you believe it takes us nearly an hour to get to the garage and they say it was the radiator cap? So we'll pick it up tomorrow then continue on for the school pickup. If I'm not rushing to see Susan Boyle.
> 
> ...


Oh, I hope you get to go see Susan Boyle and you could pop for a snack as her BD gift. Sorry DIL is still poorly though.

Ridiculous that they didn't have a new radiator cap at the dealer. (Never mind, I see you left car there for diagnostics.)

Put a radio in the kitchen and have music while there.... Drown out that noise..... Funny, DH can't hear so many things, he says, yet the tiny sound of my cell getting a text message goes right to his nerves......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Judi - it's about 60 miles northeast of us. We've driven in that area many times. Ric went up flying on Sunday with a friend and they flew over the area and he says the size of the slide is absolutely amazing. It's incredibly devastating and sad for all involved.


I had been concerned too, but knew it was not right by you. I cannot believe the number of people still missing. Not a good sign... I can't imagine the clean-up... (Dad used to fly up to let news people take pictures of tornado destruction. The things he saw...)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, we are southeast of it. It's a terrible tragedy.
> 
> That would be wonderful if you do move to Vancouver Island. Definitely would have to meet up!  Keep me posted.


I love Vancouver Island... Crazy about Bainbridge. We still talk about relocating to the Northwest, but think the cost would be prohibitive......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning dear friends,sorry I have been MIA. It snowed here last night and DH had to go to dialysis at 7 am today as we have to drive son to Cleveland Ohio today, stay overnight in a hotel, as he flies back to S. Korea tomorrow. It is a 15 hour flight for him.I am so tired and fatigued. We have had lots of fun, but I have done more than I have done in the last 6 months or so. My body is now telling me about it. I must drive as son does not have license for the states anymore.
> 
> Jynx the new medicine has been like a miracle cure for me, considering where I was at.Today has been the first that my joints in shoulders arms and hands have really bothered me, but it is due to the change in the weather. It had warmed up into the 20's and 30's but today is just 14 degrees and my joints don't like the barometer change.


Gosh, I would have thought his Korean license would be accepted since he is just visiting. Will he ever relocate to States? Have you ever met the sweet girlfriend? Better start looking at lacey shawls for the bride!!!!!!

So glad to hear the medicine is working. It is about time they found something that gives you relief and doesn't set you back a day very time you take it........ 
The barometer changes do a number on me as well....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purly this is the one that I made for DH and I am going to make one for BIL and DS it was fun and easy to make and turned out great I used black and did the skulls in neon green
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-skull-cap
> 
> ...


Funny, I did mine in black with glow in the dark yarn for skulls and have the pattern with the chart... I could send it to Purly, or maybe the link. It was very easy... And I have some glow yarn left, but the new neon reflective ones are bright and look fun. Mine are all pastel....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up here and need to go pack to go sit. DH is probably spending the night in OK. I should do little on house before I leave, but it is cold, grey, dismal and I just don't want to move...... 

Good luck to The Three Musketeers at Dalston market. The time is getting near to start sewing....

DD is able to do airport run if DH gets hung up. We will take everyone to dinner tomorrow and see if we can get Friday sorted out to get everyone to local brother while niece and her children are visiting. Friday is the last day she is in town and the only evening DD has off what with the play and all..... They are even performing Easter Sunday matinee.. I can't imagine anyone coming and then they need to strike the set. Livey and mom will be out of town for tourney so that leaves mom and the vegetarian GD and her dad and us..... I'm beginning to think champagne brunch out instead of cooking......

OK, I need to quit stalling and MOVE!!!!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful day and the ones meeting up tomorrow don't let us down on wrecking a little havoc which I know you won't.... :lol: :lol:


....but are you _sure_??!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I see we've moved again. I'm home back safely from the boys and we've had a nice time. DIL is a bit better tonight, but wasn't able to go to Newcastle to see Susan Boyle . She was so upset as she,d looked forward to going out with her mum. She phoned up the Areana and explained she was ill but they wouldn't let her cancel, so she,s lost all her money. I don't see why they couldn't have given her a credit note.

Tomorrow I am going to move more into the kitchen and pack to go to Scarborough on Friday. It's pouring with rain here now.

I got the navy yarn for the school jumper, hobby craft still have their 3 for 2 offer on.

DS is getting our washing machine tomorrow and bringing it down. He's the only one with a car that can carry it. We call it the truck and it's DIL,S really.

Hope you've all had a good day and all health probs a bit better. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The terrible trio ! Have a fab day tomorrow.....I'm getting excited for Lincoln....I'll start packing soon hahaha...love you all. Xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love Vancouver Island... Crazy about Bainbridge. We still talk about relocating to the Northwest, but think the cost would be prohibitive......


It could be, especially if you were to be near Seattle. Other areas not so bad. One good thing is that we don't have a state income tax in Washington. But, our sales tax is high where we are but no sales tax on food.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I see we've moved again. I'm home back safely from the boys and we've had a nice time. DIL is a bit better tonight, but wasn't able to go to Newcastle to see Susan Boyle . She was so upset as she,d looked forward to going out with her mum. She phoned up the Areana and explained she was ill but they wouldn't let her cancel, so she,s lost all her money. I don't see why they couldn't have given her a credit note.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to move more into the kitchen and pack to go to Scarborough on Friday. It's pouring with rain here now.
> 
> ...


Great you're getting more put back into your kitchen. So sorry your DIL is sick and really sorry about her not being able to go see Susan Boyle with her mum and losing out on the money she paid out for it.

Rainy kind of day here, too. Did grocery shopping today and then Mr Ric and I went to Chinese place we like for lunch. Now to do some knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good eveningfrom rainy Surrey, even had a bit of sleety hail earlier today.
Went for a swim this afternoon and did a half mile. Felt good having a swim and I think it has loosened me up a bit. Came home and fell asleep!!! Going to have an early night and I need to be bright eyed and bushy tailed for tomorrow.

Susan, sorry DIL is still poorly, sending her gentle healing hugs.

Love and hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I see we've moved again. I'm home back safely from the boys and we've had a nice time. DIL is a bit better tonight, but wasn't able to go to Newcastle to see Susan Boyle . She was so upset as she,d looked forward to going out with her mum. She phoned up the Areana and explained she was ill but they wouldn't let her cancel, so she,s lost all her money. I don't see why they couldn't have given her a credit note.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to move more into the kitchen and pack to go to Scarborough on Friday. It's pouring with rain here now.
> 
> ...


Oh what a shame no one else could use the tickets, I imagine it would have been wonderful show! Glad you are moving towards having a working kitchen again, dying to see the 'after' pics!!! Hope you have a great time in scarborough and that the weather is kind to you1 xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveningfrom rainy Surrey, even had a bit of sleety hail earlier today.
> Went for a swim this afternoon and did a half mile. Felt good having a swim and I think it has loosened me up a bit. Came home and fell asleep!!! Going to have an early night and I need to be bright eyed and bushy tailed for tomorrow.
> 
> Susan, sorry DIL is still poorly, sending her gentle healing hugs.
> ...


I'm gonna be more 'bright-tailed and bushy-eyed'!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Enjoyed the film this afternoon, it was labor day with Kate Winslet and Josh Brolin, well worth seeing! I'm off to bed now too, looking forward to seeing the ladies and Dalston Market tomorrow!!! Watch this space!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Enjoyed the film this afternoon, it was Labor Day with Kate Winslet and Josh Brolin, well worth seeing! I'm off to bed now too, looking forward to seeing the ladies and Dalston Market tomorrow!!! Watch this space!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oops, so good I said it twice!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oops, so good I said it twice!!!


Glad you enjoyed the film, another one on my list.
Have a great time you 3 Amigos tomorrow and don't forget to look for bargains! I do hope Saxy finds some material she likes. 
I went to look for some bits the other day and decided to make some tops. In the shops nearly everything were really simple styles in pretty fabrics. This year I WILL get sewing again!
Night night , but you are probably fast asleep already! Have fun tomorrow, love to you all. Chris. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....but are you _sure_??!!!!


uuummm absolutely!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I see we've moved again. I'm home back safely from the boys and we've had a nice time. DIL is a bit better tonight, but wasn't able to go to Newcastle to see Susan Boyle . She was so upset as she,d looked forward to going out with her mum. She phoned up the Areana and explained she was ill but they wouldn't let her cancel, so she,s lost all her money. I don't see why they couldn't have given her a credit note.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to move more into the kitchen and pack to go to Scarborough on Friday. It's pouring with rain here now.
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice that we had moved, glad Dil is feeling better, but sorry she lost her money!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Friday for Linky's Birthday I forgot to tell you what Jess and I are doing for her, we told her we are getting her computer fixed for her she nearly cried so watch her within the next couple weeks there should be a Linky citing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go switch out the laundry and knit on the little skirt I am making!!

Oh yeah kids are on spring break next week YAY!!!!!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry (at the moment) and bright Surrey. Up early to get ready to go to London and meet Saxy and Londy.

We shall be thinking of you all as we go round the market.

Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Glad you enjoyed the film, another one on my list.
> Have a great time you 3 Amigos tomorrow and don't forget to look for bargains! I do hope Saxy finds some material she likes.
> I went to look for some bits the other day and decided to make some tops. In the shops nearly everything were really simple styles in pretty fabrics. This year I WILL get sewing again!
> Night night , but you are probably fast asleep already! Have fun tomorrow, love to you all. Chris. Xx


Wish you were coming with us Chrissy but don't worry, we will talk about you a lot!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Good luck with sewing some tops, that's mostly the sort of thing I sew and I have some good patterns if you want to borrow? Have a good day out yourself today, see you soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Friday for Linky's Birthday I forgot to tell you what Jess and I are doing for her, we told her we are getting her computer fixed for her she nearly cried so watch her within the next couple weeks there should be a Linky citing.


Yeah!!!! That's great news, we've missed her a lot!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -12'C (10'F) Precipitation coming again. When will it STOPPPP.... enough dramatics. It's supposed to get warm soon.
I was knitting last night obliviously. When I looked at the rows I had done I realised that the colours weren't working out. The ball had been wound backwards to the other balls that I was using the colour progression was all wrong. I ended up frogging everything I had done and part of what I had done the day before, and I rewound the ball. I checked the other balls and found another one and rewound it too. Hopefully now I will only have to frog because of my mistakes not because of backwards wound balls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry (at the moment) and bright Surrey. Up early to get ready to go to London and meet Saxy and Londy.
> 
> We shall be thinking of you all as we go round the market.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


Hope the three of you have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely devastating and I continue to be amazed that they allowed people to live in that area. Everyday they are finding more bodies in the mess.  It's so very sad for the families and communities in the area. I'm very thankful we don't live anywhere near it..


We're all thankful that you don't live near it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day, wherever you are.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its pouring down with rain. I hope the weather is better down south wher our three lovely friends will be meeting up today and trying to be as naughty as they dare. 

My plan is to move more stuff back into the kitchen and pack my case today. I wont get a lie in until Monday now. 

have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm thinking sewing the elastic down in spots on some flannel or so pome sired cloth and then wrapping the material around some foam ore and lacing or taping I place on back....a couple of spacer pieces of core upright on sides would make a hidden compartment to put cords, etc..... No need to even cover those, but would out a ribbon loop on top of needle holder to pull out of box easily.


Suede cloth .... Foam core..... Taping in place.... put a ribbon... Lord, I HATE auto-correct and super sensitive touch screen....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, the electronic screens can cause some issues. I am sure the Dr. was told she is home schooled and on the computer a lot. I know that that does chomp tribute to sleeping issues if done near bedtime. )and simp etching I need to correct myself!!!)


CONtribute (no chomping going on) and Something I need to correct.. No etching going on either. I HATE auto-correct.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It could be, especially if you were to be near Seattle. Other areas not so bad. One good thing is that we don't have a state income tax in Washington. But, our sales tax is high where we are but no sales tax on food.


We don't have state income either and sales runs 8.5 but none on food. It does make a difference. How does Oregon compare? I think you told me the do have a state tax....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Friday for Linky's Birthday I forgot to tell you what Jess and I are doing for her, we told her we are getting her computer fixed for her she nearly cried so watch her within the next couple weeks there should be a Linky citing.


YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -12'C (10'F) Precipitation coming again. When will it STOPPPP.... enough dramatics. It's supposed to get warm soon.
> I was knitting last night obliviously. When I looked at the rows I had done I realised that the colours weren't working out. The ball had been wound backwards to the other balls that I was using the colour progression was all wrong. I ended up frogging everything I had done and part of what I had done the day before, and I rewound the ball. I checked the other balls and found another one and rewound it too. Hopefully now I will only have to frog because of my mistakes not because of backwards wound balls.


A friend had some ruffle yarn with a right and wrong side. I discovered last night that the ONLY way to have it work was to rewind??? Not a single word or patter on the label!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Almost 9 and have been up for hours. Girls are gone, dog is fed and watered... Guess I need to get back to my house. 

Great fun here last night as Rachel's BF did a take-off on a popular movie and serenaded her with his boombox and so GS from the movie, gave her a poster with the lines from the movie "I'll say anything to get you to go to Prom with me", a little green teddy and a darling t-shirt. She was so flustered and so thrilled and so glad he did it before she left on her trip this morning.... 

Livey and I just vegged, ordered a pizza and watched movies. Can't believe how early they get up... Off to my house, hopefully, time for a bath before mom's hair appointment and sure hope DH gets home in time for airport trip or DD won't get much notice.....

Hope the material shopping is going well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We're all thankful that you don't live near it.


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We don't have state income either and sales runs 8.5 but none on food. It does make a difference. How does Oregon compare? I think you told me the do have a state tax....


I knew you didn't have a state income tax either and your sales is high. Ours in the county where we live is 9.9. Other counties in more rural areas not auite as high but still up there. Oregon has a state but not a sales.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up. I'm off to getting to go visit my young friend and her boys this morning. Didn't get out there last week and miss them. I hope everyone has a good day/afternoon/evening.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its pouring down with rain. I hope the weather is better down south wher our three lovely friends will be meeting up today and trying to be as naughty as they dare.
> 
> My plan is to move more stuff back into the kitchen and pack my case today. I wont get a lie in until Monday now.
> 
> have a good day whatever you are doing.


Yay! Moving back to the kitchen, we want to see updated pictures :-D :-D and I hope you have a nice trip!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I knew you didn't have a state income tax either and your sales is high. Ours in the county where we live is 9.9. Other counties in more rural areas not auite as high but still up there. Oregon has a state but not a sales.


We have all of the taxed and our sales tax is 7.5, Have fun visiting with your friend!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope Saxy finds exactly what she is looking for and they do some serious misbehaving.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Off to find something to eat while the baby is still asleep.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Linky's DH got a job today YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -12'C (10'F) Precipitation coming again. When will it STOPPPP.... enough dramatics. It's supposed to get warm soon.
> I was knitting last night obliviously. When I looked at the rows I had done I realised that the colours weren't working out. The ball had been wound backwards to the other balls that I was using the colour progression was all wrong. I ended up frogging everything I had done and part of what I had done the day before, and I rewound the ball. I checked the other balls and found another one and rewound it too. Hopefully now I will only have to frog because of my mistakes not because of backwards wound balls.


What a pain, that's as bad as finding knots in the yarn although at least you spot those as you are knitting!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Suede cloth .... Foam core..... Taping in place.... put a ribbon... Lord, I HATE auto-correct and super sensitive touch screen....


Hahaha, we thought maybe you were losing the plot!! :lol: :lol: :XD: Kind of go what you were saying anyway!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Almost 9 and have been up for hours. Girls are gone, dog is fed and watered... Guess I need to get back to my house.
> 
> Great fun here last night as Rachel's BF did a take-off on a popular movie and serenaded her with his boombox and so GS from the movie, gave her a poster with the lines from the movie "I'll say anything to get you to go to Prom with me", a little green teddy and a darling t-shirt. She was so flustered and so thrilled and so glad he did it before she left on her trip this morning....
> 
> ...


Oh how sweet was that, she must have been knocked out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm ba-ack! We had a a great day with lots of laughs and found some beautiful peacock blue crepe for Saxy's dress and jacket with some very well matched lining, the lady is going to look stunning!!! After she's spent a small fortune on the beautiful fabric, we found the perfect top and skirt for mini bucks on a market stall!! At least she has back-up now if she runs short of time! Purple bought a lovely summer skirt and I found a teal green jersey top. Made the stall holder knock it down from £5 to £3 as it had a tiny pull on the sleeve!! Then we went back to central London for lunch at Cote, a french restaurant we have used several times before. Saxy and I had gorgeous fish pie and Purple had linguine with shell fish. We also had some yummy dessert and shared a bottle of wine! Great day thank you lovely ladies, it went all too quickly but not too long till Lincoln!!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm ba-ack! We had a a great day with lots of laughs and found some beautiful peacock blue crepe for Saxy's dress and jacket with some very well matched lining, the lady is going to look stunning!!! After she's spent a small fortune on the beautiful fabric, we found the perfect top and skirt for mini bucks on a market stall!! At least she has back-up now if she runs short of time! Purple bought a lovely summer skirt and I found a teal green jersey top. Made the stall holder knock it down from £5 to £3 as it had a tiny pull on the sleeve!! Then we went back to central London for lunch at Cote, a french restaurant we have used several times before. Saxy and I had gorgeous fish pie and Purple had linguine with shell fish. We also had some yummy dessert and shared a bottle of wine! Great day thank you lovely ladies, it went all too quickly but not too long till Lincoln!!! xxxxx


Hi so pleased you had a good time. Saxy's material sounds great, I love any shade of blue. Trust you to find the bargain! I am very envious of your lunch, sounds scrummy, love fish pie!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Had a good working day today, strange lady was there today and was ok, she didn't stay long.
Had good fun at knitting today. DD turned up with little Oscar who HAD to sit with me. He was playing on DD's tablet and being really good. The lady sitting the other side of him is lovely, unfortunately she is unable to read and has never made anything from a pattern. I have been talking her through knitting a little cardigan. She got to the decreasing and I had to say "knit 2 together" several times, Oscar then every few minutes was shouting out "knit 2 together, lady". We were all in hysterics, well it was funny at the time! 
I bought some great yarn from an Internet site to make myself a jacket, looking forward to starting it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Had a good working day today, strange lady was there today and was ok, she didn't stay long.
> Had good fun at knitting today. DD turned up with little Oscar who HAD to sit with me. He was playing on DD's tablet and being really good. The lady sitting the other side of him is lovely, unfortunately she is unable to read and has never made anything from a pattern. I have been talking her through knitting a little cardigan. She got to the decreasing and I had to say "knit 2 together" several times, Oscar then every few minutes was shouting out "knit 2 together, lady". We were all in hysterics, well it was funny at the time!
> I bought some great yarn from an Internet site to make myself a jacket, looking forward to starting it.


Glad you had a good day and Oscar was well-behaved and cute!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hellogirls I asked purple to tell you all I was off line but DH has got us back on. We had such an awful sroem Black, thuner and lightning and hailstones. Ive had the heating on all day.

I hope the terrible three enjoyed your day...It was lovely taking to you all. Lincoln cant come quick enough.Although I'm packed for Scarborough now. Ive had my bath, so I just have to get up in the morning. I'll take my I-pad then I might be able to stay in touch.

I'm sitting waiting for DS to bring my new washing machine tonight. It will have to go in the garage because I've no room for it yet. 

The unit for the fridge freezer is in the shop now and we'll probably get it next week. DH and me have unpacked the boxes and bags. There's only the sink unit to be moved into. We cant do that until they get the properly cut!!!! worktop on it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We have all of the taxed and our sales tax is 7.5, Have fun visiting with your friend!


our sales tax 20%...our government are conmen


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky's DH got a job today YAY!!!!!!![/quot
> 
> This is fantastc news, it's time they had some good news.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> our sales tax 20%...our government are conmen


They all are its not just yours!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Linky's DH got a job today YAY!!!!!!![/quot
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely day with Londy and Saxy. I was chatted up by a lovely Nepalese man on the train, he looked at my knitting and said - You clicky clicky? Very sweet man.
Took Dalston Market by storm, the weather was dry and bright. Lovely fruit and veg stalls there with some very unrecognizable produce.
Great lunch with a phone call from Susan and great day, thanks girls xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Great news about Linky's DH's job.

Chris I love the story about Oscar, he'll be knitting before long.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Back from a lovely day with Londy and Saxy. I was chatted up by a lovely Nepalese man on the train, he looked at my knitting and said - You clicky clicky? Very sweet man.
> Took Dalston Market by storm, the weather was dry and bright. Lovely fruit and veg stalls there with some very unrecognizable produce.
> Great lunch with a phone call from Susan and great day, thanks girls xxxx


I love trying unrecognizable produce, that is why I like Jungle Jim's did I tell you that I bought some clotted cream from the England cheese section have not tried it yet though. :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love trying unrecognizable produce, that is why I like Jungle Jim's did I tell you that I bought some clotted cream from the England cheese section have not tried it yet though. :roll: :roll:


Clotted cream goes on scones with strawberry jam. We shall be living on it next week when we are in Devon :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm ba-ack! We had a a great day with lots of laughs and found some beautiful peacock blue crepe for Saxy's dress and jacket with some very well matched lining, the lady is going to look stunning!!! After she's spent a small fortune on the beautiful fabric, we found the perfect top and skirt for mini bucks on a market stall!! At least she has back-up now if she runs short of time! Purple bought a lovely summer skirt and I found a teal green jersey top. Made the stall holder knock it down from £5 to £3 as it had a tiny pull on the sleeve!! Then we went back to central London for lunch at Cote, a french restaurant we have used several times before. Saxy and I had gorgeous fish pie and Purple had linguine with shell fish. We also had some yummy dessert and shared a bottle of wine! Great day thank you lovely ladies, it went all too quickly but not too long till Lincoln!!! xxxxx


What a wonderful and successful (and fun) day. Glad Saxy was able to find the fabric and a back-up and your and Purple's purchases sound good, too. And then to top it off with a yummy sounding lunch!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hellogirls I asked purple to tell you all I was off line but DH has got us back on. We had such an awful sroem Black, thuner and lightning and hailstones. Ive had the heating on all day.
> 
> I hope the terrible three enjoyed your day...It was lovely taking to you all. Lincoln cant come quick enough.Although I'm packed for Scarborough now. Ive had my bath, so I just have to get up in the morning. I'll take my I-pad then I might be able to stay in touch.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time in Scarborough, Susan! You definitely deserve a break.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Clotted cream goes on scones with strawberry jam. We shall be living on it next week when we are in Devon :thumbup:


Yum!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know isn't it great news.


That is fabulous news! Can't wait to have her back on here with the rest of us.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Clotted cream goes on scones with strawberry jam. We shall be living on it next week when we are in Devon :thumbup:


Ummmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hellogirls I asked purple to tell you all I was off line but DH has got us back on. We had such an awful sroem Black, thuner and lightning and hailstones. Ive had the heating on all day.
> 
> I hope the terrible three enjoyed your day...It was lovely taking to you all. Lincoln cant come quick enough.Although I'm packed for Scarborough now. Ive had my bath, so I just have to get up in the morning. I'll take my I-pad then I might be able to stay in touch.
> 
> ...


Have a very well deserved break, have fun!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Linky's DH got a job today YAY!!!!!!![/quot
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Clotted cream goes on scones with strawberry jam. We shall be living on it next week when we are in Devon :thumbup:


Also good on sharp fruit, like raspberries - but best on scones!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just had a call from Saxy to say that when she got home, her house had been struck by lightning, must have had the same storm as Susan s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out from North to South!!! Not too much damage but they lost the Internet which is why she hasn't been on here but says she had a lovely day too! They think the television aerial is damaged and there are some small pieces of concrete on the glass roof of the conservatory?! Anyway, no-one hurt and house habitable so all is well!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Clotted cream goes on scones with strawberry jam. We shall be living on it next week when we are in Devon :thumbup:


That's how I am going to have it when I get around to making them hopefully this weekend maybe tomorrow not sure yet!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just had a call from Saxy to say that when she got home, her house had been struck by lightning, must have had the same storm as Susan s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out from North to South!!! Not too much damage but they lost the Internet which is why she hasn't been on here but says she had a lovely day too! They think the television aerial is damaged and there are some small pieces of concrete on the glass roof of the conservatory?! Anyway, no-one hurt and house habitable so all is well!!!


Oh, how awful! Glad damage is minimal and that no one was hurt and that the house is still habitable. What an amazing thing to have happen. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just had a call from Saxy to say that when she got home, her house had been struck by lightning, must have had the same storm as Susan s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out from North to South!!! Not too much damage but they lost the Internet which is why she hasn't been on here but says she had a lovely day too! They think the television aerial is damaged and there are some small pieces of concrete on the glass roof of the conservatory?! Anyway, no-one hurt and house habitable so all is well!!!


So glad that no one was hurt and that the house is still habitable!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Linky's DH got a job today YAY!!!!!!!


Wonderful news! I guess I didn't realize he was without.... Has it been a long time???? Bet that is a huge relief to every one....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD turned up with little Oscar who HAD to sit with me. He was playing on DD's tablet and being really good. The lady sitting the other side of him is lovely, unfortunately she is unable to read and has never made anything from a pattern. I have been talking her through knitting a little cardigan. She got to the decreasing and I had to say "knit 2 together" several times, Oscar then every few minutes was shouting out "knit 2 together, lady". We were all in hysterics, well it was funny at the time!
> I bought some great yarn from an Internet site to make myself a jacket, looking forward to starting it.


How nice of you to help the lady with her project, but I an just hear that little scamp "Helping",,,,, Reminds me of the comic that used to say "Hey, LADY".....

So, what internet site? What color? We need details....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hellogirls I asked purple to tell you all I was off line but DH has got us back on. We had such an awful sroem Black, thuner and lightning and hailstones. Ive had the heating on all day.
> 
> I hope the terrible three enjoyed your day...It was lovely taking to you all. Lincoln cant come quick enough.Although I'm packed for Scarborough now. Ive had my bath, so I just have to get up in the morning. I'll take my I-pad then I might be able to stay in touch.
> 
> ...


Were you hiding under the covers with that storm????

Have a great outing.....

I know it has been a hard road, but sounds like the kitchen is ALMOST whole again... and all fresh, clean and new...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just had a call from Saxy to say that when she got home, her house had been struck by lightning, must have had the same storm as Susan s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out from North to South!!! Not too much damage but they lost the Internet which is why she hasn't been on here but says she had a lovely day too! They think the television aerial is damaged and there are some small pieces of concrete on the glass roof of the conservatory?! Anyway, no-one hurt and house habitable so all is well!!!


Well, that is not the way to top off a great day!!!! just as well she wasn't home.... Hope everything can be put to rights quickly..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up.... Sis and BIL picked up from airport... I'm leaving everything up to them.. We made several dinner suggestions, etc. but no definite answer so we are chilling and I am now just wanting to stay home and knit..... We are off to the hockey game tomorrow evening and will grab a quick bite at an old haunt.... So glad tomorrow is Friday...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You only need to do a few rows to get done by may. Love the color you chose and that was a happy accident....


I've done two front pieces and the back. I'm doing both sleeves at once. I put the 12 row lace in the top if the fronts and back and am putting it into the wrists but. The rows increase on both ends so the pattern gets wider. It's a challenge but going ok. 
Son's friend is house guest for 10 days but they are goings by train to see concerts for five days not in a row. The dog wants to attack her so he keeps her and the two cats upstairs while I keep the dog down. Tonight the dog flushed a big bunny out of the bushes and scared this city girl to bits. She Almost broke her neck since she was on a25 foot leash. 
It's hard to think he may marry and I'll be alone. I'm happy if he has someone so he won't be alone if I die but right now I've lost mom and hub and am in a dofferent house from the one I lived in for 35 years so it's a lot of change and i find change hard. 
I treated myself to a $150 singer sewing machine which is black and looks like an old fashion one. Maybe I can sew and knit and keep my sanity.did you ever do Tunisian crochet? I wonder if it would be easier on my hands. 
My friend bought a new car and showed it to me tonight. It's a coppery brown Volvo...very expensive. I'll never have one. I'm happy for her. My other friend need $15,000 worth of dental work! Yikes! 
Son is going on his first concert trip tomorrow. The weather is suppose to be snowy. I'm a bit worried. Also this dog is a handful!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor you hope you haven't got too my brushes to show for your fall


Wasn't I lucky not to bruise or break. Just pain in wrist and hand. If son leaves I'll be alone next time I fall. Maybe I won't fall for another 50 years


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am so sorry you are feeling not so good at the moment. Remember we are rally here for you. Love & hugs. Chris


I hope you feel better soon. Maybe a bit of r and r will perk you up. They say camomile tea is soothing. I'm going to make some.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well it's a beautiful day. Got my DD & her family coming down. They live in a flat so no garden so the boys want to come down to play in our garden, got bikes & toys out for them. Just going to see some friends who have a huge plastic house for Oscar to put in his garden, I'm not having it here!
> Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all


That's great to look foreward to. They will have fun. We have prediction of snowish things from the sky!
I've kept a 3 foot Christmas tree in the bay window to keep the dog out of the window, but finally removed it be ause son's friend might think us odd. Neighbors probably wondered seeing it in March. So I got a wraut iron stand that has three trays for plants and two smaller ones to hold pots and I'm looking for plastic pots so the dog won't break them if she tries to get in the window. I thought I'd put polished stones with artificial plants in case she knocks them over. I'd much rather real plants but hate to think the dirt would fall into the baseboard heater below the window.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ready to start another day. The dishwasher was put in the yard yesterday out of the way. When I got up today DH had it worjking in the yard with the dishes in. Some things we just cant do without. DS has landed and I'm hoping for a better day today. I'll catch up.


That was a good deed. Tomorrow should be a better day. I'll worry til son gets home from the concert by train and an hour car ride. Weather report was poor. It feels strange when he's gone and just cats, dog and me here. 
I am glad your dishes are doneno matter where.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning grls. I's absolutely possing down. We have to get the bus at 11am so it might have stopped by then. Ive taken my paracetamols for my nagging toothache and taken some with me. I havent packed much, just my black trousers and a couple of fancy tops in which to dance. I must tell you I have designer (per una) jeans and top on now. hahahah

I shall try to get online sometime. If not I'll be home Sunday teatime.

Purple have a great time with the fmaily.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Have to get things packed today as we are off with the family for a week in Devon. I am packing plenty of knitting to do while they roam over the moors.

Saxy, so sorry about the lightning, when I got back home it was raining and Mr P said there had been a thunderstorm as well as hail stones. So glad it was nice weather while we were in the Market.

Susan enjoy tripping the light fantastic.

Polly, hope things work out for you withe the GFs visit.

Pam wished you could have been with us yesterday, you would have loved the market.

Lisa enjoy those scones and cream.

Londy hope you are not worn out after yesterday. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a fabulous time at Devon Purple. Knit eat and knit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a fabulous time at Devon Purple. Knit eat and knit.


I will and drink too. You have a lovely time dancing and don't wear yourself out too much. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F) and raining. Raining, not snowing.
Happy Friday


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Have to get things packed today as we are off with the family for a week in Devon. I am packing plenty of knitting to do while they roam over the moors.
> 
> Saxy, so sorry about the lightning, when I got back home it was raining and Mr P said there had been a thunderstorm as well as hail stones. So glad it was nice weather while we were in the Market.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful week in Devon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning grls. I's absolutely possing down. We have to get the bus at 11am so it might have stopped by then. Ive taken my paracetamols for my nagging toothache and taken some with me. I havent packed much, just my black trousers and a couple of fancy tops in which to dance. I must tell you I have designer (per una) jeans and top on now. hahahah
> 
> I shall try to get online sometime. If not I'll be home Sunday teatime.
> 
> Purple have a great time with the fmaily.


Have a wonderful weekend out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've done two front pieces and the back. I'm doing both sleeves at once. I put the 12 row lace in the top if the fronts and back and am putting it into the wrists but. The rows increase on both ends so the pattern gets wider. It's a challenge but going ok.
> Son's friend is house guest for 10 days but they are goings by train to see concerts for five days not in a row. The dog wants to attack her so he keeps her and the two cats upstairs while I keep the dog down. Tonight the dog flushed a big bunny out of the bushes and scared this city girl to bits. She Almost broke her neck since she was on a25 foot leash.
> It's hard to think he may marry and I'll be alone. I'm happy if he has someone so he won't be alone if I die but right now I've lost mom and hub and am in a dofferent house from the one I lived in for 35 years so it's a lot of change and i find change hard.
> I treated myself to a $150 singer sewing machine which is black and looks like an old fashion one. Maybe I can sew and knit and keep my sanity.did you ever do Tunisian crochet? I wonder if it would be easier on my hands.
> ...


Too bad he couldn't take the dog with him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just had a call from Saxy to say that when she got home, her house had been struck by lightning, must have had the same storm as Susan s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out from North to South!!! Not too much damage but they lost the Internet which is why she hasn't been on here but says she had a lovely day too! They think the television aerial is damaged and there are some small pieces of concrete on the glass roof of the conservatory?! Anyway, no-one hurt and house habitable so all is well!!!


Wow. I'm glad there wasn't major damage.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've done two front pieces and the back. I'm doing both sleeves at once. I put the 12 row lace in the top if the fronts and back and am putting it into the wrists but. The rows increase on both ends so the pattern gets wider. It's a challenge but going ok.
> Son's friend is house guest for 10 days but they are goings by train to see concerts for five days not in a row. The dog wants to attack her so he keeps her and the two cats upstairs while I keep the dog down. Tonight the dog flushed a big bunny out of the bushes and scared this city girl to bits. She Almost broke her neck since she was on a25 foot leash.
> It's hard to think he may marry and I'll be alone. I'm happy if he has someone so he won't be alone if I die but right now I've lost mom and hub and am in a dofferent house from the one I lived in for 35 years so it's a lot of change and i find change hard.
> I treated myself to a $150 singer sewing machine which is black and looks like an old fashion one. Maybe I can sew and knit and keep my sanity.did you ever do Tunisian crochet? I wonder if it would be easier on my hands.
> ...


Hi Polly, your knitting sounds interesting! I am knitting a White Lies design (Have a look at them online, they are stunning!) but didn't want the very lacy sleeves as wide as the pattern so I too am having to fiddle about with them and it's not easy, is it?!! Good news about your new sewing machine, I think I have seen the one you mean. If I didn't immerse myself in my knitting and sewing - and my friends, I think I would be in the funny farm by now! One day at a time, my friend! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> our sales tax 20%...our government are conmen


We're in the middle, ours is 15%


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That was a good deed. Tomorrow should be a better day. I'll worry til son gets home from the concert by train and an hour car ride. Weather report was poor. It feels strange when he's gone and just cats, dog and me here.
> I am glad your dishes are doneno matter where.


What concerts is your son seeing? DH and I have just spent a fruitless, frantic 30 minutes online trying to get Kate Bush concert tickets for DD! By the time we got connected to the sites, the only ones left were £450 each!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, your knitting sounds interesting! I am knitting a White Lies design (Have a look at them online, they are stunning!) but didn't want the very lacy sleeves as wide as the pattern so I too am having to fiddle about with them and it's not easy, is it?!! Good news about your new sewing machine, I think I have seen the one you mean. If I didn't immerse myself in my knitting and sewing - and my friends, I think I would be in the funny farm by now! One day at a time, my friend! xxxx


I love those White Lies designs. I've just been too chicken to try any.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning grls. I's absolutely possing down. We have to get the bus at 11am so it might have stopped by then. Ive taken my paracetamols for my nagging toothache and taken some with me. I havent packed much, just my black trousers and a couple of fancy tops in which to dance. I must tell you I have designer (per una) jeans and top on now. hahahah
> 
> I shall try to get online sometime. If not I'll be home Sunday teatime.
> 
> Purple have a great time with the fmaily.


Have a lovely time hun, can just picture you swanking in your designer jeans - get her!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Have to get things packed today as we are off with the family for a week in Devon. I am packing plenty of knitting to do while they roam over the moors.
> 
> Saxy, so sorry about the lightning, when I got back home it was raining and Mr P said there had been a thunderstorm as well as hail stones. So glad it was nice weather while we were in the Market.
> 
> ...


No I'm fine thanks and my cheapy top looks good! Hope you have a happy time in Devon, eat a few scones for me!!! Love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a fabulous time at Devon Purple. Knit eat and knit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love those White Lies designs. I've just been too chicken to try any.


I didn't think I could do it either, had never attempted lace before but I found it quite reasonable and so satisfying when it starts to take shape!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Suede cloth .... Foam core..... Taping in place.... put a ribbon... Lord, I HATE auto-correct and super sensitive touch screen....


You're not alone. There's a whole site for "Autocorrect Failures"
http://www.autocorrectfail.org
Caution, several are rude.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I didn't think I could do it either, had never attempted lace before but I found it quite reasonable and so satisfying when it starts to take shape!!!


Post some pics when you're further along. If I ever finish my current MASSIVE project, I'm going to check out their patterns.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Post some pics when you're further along. If I ever finish my current MASSIVE project, I'm going to check out their patterns.


I have the main body done, all in one piece, started off with over 500 stitches cast on!!! Will take a pic of that bit and send it on, it might spur me on to finish the d***** sleeves!!! Have a good day at work dear!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have the main body done, all in one piece, started off with over 500 stitches cast on!!! Will take a pic of that bit and send it on, it might spur me on to finish the d***** sleeves!!! Have a good day at work dear!! xxx


Thanks. I'm signing off now.
Good luck with the d***** sleeves. 
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're not alone. There's a whole site for "Autocorrect Failures"
> http://www.autocorrectfail.org
> Caution, several are rude.


Hahaha, could read those all day - and probably will!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm here! There was no storm as such,just this one huge bang right over where we live - heard for miles. The flash and sound came at exactly the same time. It took out Virgin media, which was why the internet was down. But unfortunately our TV is caput. It and the strip light some way above it both blew. As did the light in the back bedroom some way away. Something got hit on the roof, as there are bits of something out on the outhouse roof. I shall have to get a builder out to check the roof.

Apparently if your house gets struck you have to call the firemen, so I did that when I got home. Well, a girl's gotta have SOME fun! They weren't very interested after a quick check. Only minor damage, and no danger.

The house shook, and all my boxes of printing ink and my clock fell off the shelf in the study.

This is the fifth time my husband has had a lightning strike, believe it or not; once in the projection room in a cinema, once in a lorry when he lost all his electrics, once at a petrol pump - it got hit, and he felt like someone had hit him on the shoulder with a club hammer, then we were on our narrow boat when the metal chimney got struck. Bright orange light! It's actually one of the safest places to be, as it is a Faraday cage - made of metal, lined with wood. As this latest strike was a one-off - no more lightning anywhere around - I think something's out to get him!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice of you to help the lady with her project, but I an just hear that little scamp "Helping",,,,, Reminds me of the comic that used to say "Hey, LADY".....
> 
> So, what internet site? What color? We need details....


I got my yarn from Ice Yarns who are in Turkey. I ordered on Friday evening and it arrived on Monday, it's always great service. I got an aran (worsted weight in USA) it is 20% alpaca, 30%wool & 50% acrylic. So it's nice and soft but will hopefully wash well it's a dark creamy colour. I have wanted to make this jacket for ages but could not justifying paying out so much for the yarn. I have used this company before and have always been very satisfied. I got the yarn or just under £20 and that included postage which was nearly as much as the yarn. I shall post a picture when I have finished it, but don't hold your breath!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Post some pics when you're further along. If I ever finish my current MASSIVE project, I'm going to check out their patterns.


Ok, have dug it out to show you what I have done so far. However, I have just noticed that there are 6 lace patterns across the back and 3 at the top of each front, so...er...where does my neck go?!! Think I may have made a boo-boo there, will have to get the pattern out over the weekend and see if I can sort it! Should have joined the WIP workshop!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got my yarn from Ice Yarns who are in Turkey. I ordered on Friday evening and it arrived on Monday, it's always great service. I got an aran (worsted weight in USA) it is 20% alpaca, 30%wool & 50% acrylic. So it's nice and soft but will hopefully wash well it's a dark creamy colour. I have wanted to make this jacket for ages but could not justifying paying out so much for the yarn. I have used this company before and have always been very satisfied. I got the yarn or just under £20 and that included postage which was nearly as much as the yarn. I shall post a picture when I have finished it, but don't hold your breath!


I have read a lot about Ice Yarns on here, good to hear first hand reports!! Good luck with your jacket!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> You're not alone. There's a whole site for "Autocorrect Failures"
> http://www.autocorrectfail.org
> Caution, several are rude.


He he ...they made me laugh. I dread to think how many mistakes I have made! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm here! There was no storm as such,just this one huge bang right over where we live - heard for miles. The flash and sound came at exactly the same time. It took out Virgin media, which was why the internet was down. But unfortunately our TV is caput. It and the strip light some way above it both blew. As did the light in the back bedroom some way away. Something got hit on the roof, as there are bits of something out on the outhouse roof.
> The house shook, and all my boxes of printing ink and my clock fell off the shelf in the study.
> 
> This is the fifth time my husband has had a lightning strike, believe it or not; once in the projection room in a cinema, once in a lorry when he lost all his electrics, once at a petrol pump - it got hit, and he felt like someone had hit him on the shoulder with a club hammer, then we were on our narrow boat when the metal chimney got struck. Bright orange light! It's actually one of the safest places to be, as it is a Faraday cage - made of metal, lined with wood. As this latest strike was a one-off - no more lightning anywhere around - I think something's out to get him!


So sorry to hear about the damage done to your house. Thank goodness nobody was hurt and it's always good to see some firemen, unless your house is damaged or on fire! 
It was not a good end of the day with the girls. Your material sounds very nice, you will have to get busy now. I shall ok forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, have dug it out to show you what I have done so far. However, I have just noticed that there are 6 lace patterns across the back and 3 at the top of each front, so...er...where does my neck go?!! Think I may have made a boo-boo there, will have to get the pattern out over the weekend and see if I can sort it! Should have joined the WIP workshop!!!


Looking good..... :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, it is a balmy 50 degrees F here today. Having few areas of scattered light rain. Got son off to the airport yesterday. Everything went well till he needed to get the plane from Detroit to S. Korea. First it was delayed for 3 hours, as they didn't have a plane, then it was because they didn't have pilots. He called at ten last night to say they hope to leave at 3 am. Were bringing in pilots from 3 different cities and one was driving in on beltway. He had been at the airport since 10:30 that morning. He was of course upset and very tired. I have no idea where he is in relation to getting back at this time. I assume he is flying.Said he would call when he gets in.

I slept in this morning, I am very tired from all the running, but wouldn't have traded it for anything.

Saxy so pleased you were able to find material you liked for your posh outfit. Can't wait to see it on you. Know you will be smashing in it.So pleased to hear no expensive damage done to your house from the lightening.TV's are expensive but not near as dear as construction work. I have to agree, the lightening must be trying to get your hubby. Have never heard of someone getting so many experiences with it as your DH.

Susan have fun dancing the night away. Just don't get to tired dear, but have a great time.

Chrissy wow you have taken on a fancy project with your sweater.Love the color you chose. Can't wait to see the finished product.If son and gf get married they will do it at what we call our city hall. That is the legal marriage all folks over there have to do. If you want a religious ceremony that is up to couple, but must get married in city hall first. I would not go over for it as have too many other irons in the fire and they have decided to go to the Phillipines for small honeymoon right after ceremony. We will celebrate if they do get married next April when they are both coming to visit us in Florida.Perhaps we could skype the wedding???????

Nitzi you also have a major project on the way. I feel like I have slacked off somewhat from big project. Must be my need to have instant gratification at the moment.lol

Londy waiting for a pic of new top. Glad you girls had such a great time yesterday.

Purple have a fun week with the family. Knitting, eating and drinking sounds about right to me.

Jynx glad your sister has arrived. Enjoy the visit with her. 

Lifeline how are you dear????????????????????????????????

Binky so happy that Linky's computer will be up and running soon. Have missed her terribly. You and Jess are so wonderful to do this for her. Also didn't realize her DH was looking for work, so glad he found some. How are you doing. I think I may try to make the skeleton hat for son, need to check with him to make sure skeleton on hat wouldn't be taken wrong way over there. Different customs etc. try to be respectful of others and not put son in bad light.

Polly How lovely you have a nice new sewing machine. Crafting certainly helps to fill in the time and then you also have something useful for yourself or others.Think I would have son take dog if he gets married to gf. Dog is too much work for you. Take cre.

Well I am off to get dressed and start my day. Repairman coming to finally fix the door on new frig. DH to dialysis, and skype with DD and hope DS arrives soon in S. Korea. Hugs to all, Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Have to get things packed today as we are off with the family for a week in Devon. I am packing plenty of knitting to do while they roam over the moors.
> 
> Saxy, so sorry about the lightning, when I got back home it was raining and Mr P said there had been a thunderstorm as well as hail stones. So glad it was nice weather while we were in the Market.
> 
> ...


Purple - I know you'll have a great time with family for your week in Devon. It sounds wonderful and I can't wait to hear all about it.

I'm sure I would have loved Dalston Market, but more importantly I would have loved spending time with you three ladies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 2'C (36'F) and raining. Raining, not snowing.
> Happy Friday


Happy Friday, indeed! It's raining here, too, this morning. Chores to do today and I'm going to knit away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm here! There was no storm as such,just this one huge bang right over where we live - heard for miles. The flash and sound came at exactly the same time. It took out Virgin media, which was why the internet was down. But unfortunately our TV is caput. It and the strip light some way above it both blew. As did the light in the back bedroom some way away. Something got hit on the roof, as there are bits of something out on the outhouse roof. I shall have to get a builder out to check the roof.
> 
> Apparently if your house gets struck you have to call the firemen, so I did that when I got home. Well, a girl's gotta have SOME fun! They weren't very interested after a quick check. Only minor damage, and no danger.
> 
> ...


Wow, it sounds amazing to me. And your DH is one lucky guy! Glad all is mostly ok.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, have dug it out to show you what I have done so far. However, I have just noticed that there are 6 lace patterns across the back and 3 at the top of each front, so...er...where does my neck go?!! Think I may have made a boo-boo there, will have to get the pattern out over the weekend and see if I can sort it! Should have joined the WIP workshop!!!


It looks great!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, it sounds amazing to me. And your DH is one lucky guy! Glad all is mostly ok.


That depends on your point of view. Everyone seems to work on the assumption that you are lucky if something terrible happens to you but you get away with it. I think it's unlucky to get into the situation to start with!
His shoulder still plays up occasionally where he got hit, but I put that down to old age!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That depends on your point of view. Everyone seems to work on the assumption that you are lucky if something terrible happens to you but you get away with it. I think it's unlucky to get into the situation to start with!
> His shoulder still plays up occasionally where he got hit, but I put that down to old age!


I agree. He's lucky in that he didn't get killed but, yes, unlucky in that he was in those situations to begin with.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure you can do that Jynx! I would probably have to just knit it on huge needles rather than pressure myself with lace if I were in that much of a hurry!!


Maybe just a lace border on the edges to save time?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but everything I have is old, including DH who will be 80 on Thursday !!!


Don't pitch him! He's a keeper.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly, so glad you weren't hurt, bet it shook you up a bit though! I have said on here before that I have a fear and dread of falling on ice cos we go down so hard and I do *not* want a broken hip!


I use to love roller skating to the tune "freeze frame" and liked ice skating but not the cold. Now I'd need a blown up rubber suit to cushion the falls I think I'll invent a suit like that with a lift in the seat to set us upright after the fall. Id wear it to the mailbox!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wonderful news! I guess I didn't realize he was without.... Has it been a long time???? Bet that is a huge relief to every one....


I think he lost his other job mid-January.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Keep on with the deep breaths and have a good swear if it helps!!


My son went on a day trip to a concert with the girl he likes. I'm here with the dog with separation anxiety. I feel like son will soon be off and married and I'll be very alone. Its not right now but i see it coming and i want him to have a family since im an old mom and wont be here forever. (Glad i caught the spellchecker on the ipad...it typed 'odd mom' for 'old mom' ...probsnly both are true )It's raining which makes the day gloomy. I'm going to knit a few rows on the Bsby sweater sleeves and putz with the new sewing machine. I need to go to the old house but it's raining and may turn to sleet so I'm not sure if I should wait til they are back tomorrow in case it gets slippery and I do 
a whoops again. Better put in a load of laundry when the dog wakes up. It's like having a toddler who gets into mischief. She's quiet when I'm home but freeks when I go out and she's alone. ...kind of like me when son goes on a trip I guess.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, flowers are blooming and the birds are singing. Started a light weight bolero yesterday using a mix of drops delight and some fine mohair, doing it in old shale pattern (if I ever get it right).
> 
> Going to have a lazy day today. Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


I admire how much you get done. I'm so slow and tho I get patterns for things for me I just make gifts for others. Your work is beautiful. I like purple too. I have a bought purple wispy sweater with sparkly on it. I like teal too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've done two front pieces and the back. I'm doing both sleeves at once. I put the 12 row lace in the top if the fronts and back and am putting it into the wrists but. The rows increase on both ends so the pattern gets wider. It's a challenge but going ok.
> Son's friend is house guest for 10 days but they are goings by train to see concerts for five days not in a row. The dog wants to attack her so he keeps her and the two cats upstairs while I keep the dog down. Tonight the dog flushed a big bunny out of the bushes and scared this city girl to bits. She Almost broke her neck since she was on a25 foot leash.
> It's hard to think he may marry and I'll be alone. I'm happy if he has someone so he won't be alone if I die but right now I've lost mom and hub and am in a dofferent house from the one I lived in for 35 years so it's a lot of change and i find change hard.
> I treated myself to a $150 singer sewing machine which is black and looks like an old fashion one. Maybe I can sew and knit and keep my sanity.did you ever do Tunisian crochet? I wonder if it would be easier on my hands.
> ...


I have done tunisian and it probably wouldn't be any easier since it is a cross between crochet and knitting but you could definitely give it a try, look on you tube Bethintx1 or 13 i can't remember the number at the end of her tag right now she is really easy to follow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> you be careful jolly...I know its not funny but sometimes the way you describe things, its comical. :thumbup:


I try to laugh but it's not easy. I think I looked like I was on my knees praying to the big square trash bin to help me up  Are you going to Florida? There's a MGX quilt festival in Manchester New Hampshire April. 9-12 but it's too far for me and I have Zooey dog and two cats. Son is away til late tonight and for some reason I feel very alone. I have plenty to do. I was thinking this must be how mom felt when we went to camp late Sat. Came back Sun. Afternoon. She always worried about something happening while we were there. I phoned her every hour or two. I miss her and hub a lot.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> your words are so true Jolly. I DO love him abd sometimes I must come over selfish. I shall have to count to 20 instead of 10 because 20 doesnt work.


I use to say my hub had an evil twin. Seemed like a great guy I married then like the biggest jerk in the world other times. I think if I counted to a hundred I'd still be upset with some of his bad times. You don't seem selfish at all!! You deal with a lot of stressful things and handle them quite well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Have to get things packed today as we are off with the family for a week in Devon. I am packing plenty of knitting to do while they roam over the moors.
> 
> Lisa enjoy those scones and cream.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Polly, we all mind each other's business on here! We care deeply about each other. So we dish out the advice, knowing that if doesn't matter if it's ignored (which it frequently is!)


   my son thinks I'm the only one who doesn't listen. You are very right. Everyone tries to be helpful. We just take what we can use and leave the rest.

Son just phoned he's at the train. I'm such a worrier. I'm glad he thought to phone ..it puts me together when I'm falling apart. I know people live alone and are fine. Why am I such a baby! Mom and I lived in the same house til,she died a couple of years ago. It does not seem that long.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I am off to see if I can get a Dr. appt for this darn itchy rash that keeps coming and going, the kids are officially on spring break now, YAY!!!! also need to go switch the laundry and call the little ones mom.
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good day. Just wanted to wish GS and Purple a good holiday. I hope weather improves for you.

I am at home this weekend, Saturday afternoon I am singing with my Rock Choir at an opening of some charity event. Hope our singing doesn't close it! DD informed me we are singing 8 songs, I will be exhausted at the end of that. 

Have fun everyone. Love. Chris xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, have dug it out to show you what I have done so far. However, I have just noticed that there are 6 lace patterns across the back and 3 at the top of each front, so...er...where does my neck go?!! Think I may have made a boo-boo there, will have to get the pattern out over the weekend and see if I can sort it! Should have joined the WIP workshop!!!


Love the colour, oh and the knittings not bad either!! Honestly your knitting is beautiful. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I use to love roller skating to the tune "freeze frame" and liked ice skating but not the cold. Now I'd need a blown up rubber suit to cushion the falls I think I'll invent a suit like that with a lift in the seat to set us upright after the fall. Id wear it to the mailbox!


That sounds a great idea and fun to play in even if it wasn't icy!!!! I have a lovely mental picture of you bouncing down to the mailbox!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I try to laugh but it's not easy. I think I looked like I was on my knees praying to the big square trash bin to help me up  Are you going to Florida? There's a MGX quilt festival in Manchester New Hampshire April. 9-12 but it's too far for me and I have Zooey dog and two cats. Son is away til late tonight and for some reason I feel very alone. I have plenty to do. I was thinking this must be how mom felt when we went to camp late Sat. Came back Sun. Afternoon. She always worried about something happening while we were there. I phoned her every hour or two. I miss her and hub a lot.


Giving you a cyber hug Polly! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the colour, oh and the knittings not bad either!! Honestly your knitting is beautiful. xxx


Thank you, I'm sure you've seen it before? Methinks I am going to have to frog some of it, that's probably why it was shoved in the cupboard!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I'm sure you've seen it before? Methinks I am going to have to frog some of it, that's probably why it was shoved in the cupboard!!!


You sure love being in the frog pond don't you? Hope you are ok?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's hard to think he may marry and I'll be alone. I'm happy if he has someone so he won't be alone if I die but right now I've lost mom and hub and am in a dofferent house from the one I lived in for 35 years so it's a lot of change and i find change hard.
> I treated myself to a $150 singer sewing machine which is black and looks like an old fashion one.


Change is always difficult.. but you have handled it so well. There is something to be said for having all those major changes over at once and then you can really concentrate on getting into YOUR new routine... (Besides, the dog goes with him!) All kidding aside, my BFF was widowed about 3 years ago. The first year was a bit difficult, especially as her daughter moved in with her while going through a divorce. In time, they both realized that DD needed to be in her own place so that they each had complete control over their own destinies. My friend has carved out a whole new life and is so busy, I don't see her nearly as often as I would like. She does lots of volunteer work, a little bit of traveling, dog walks for some people in the neighborhood..... and on and on. she is also a knitter, quilter, etc. so always something going on.... You would be just fine if your son married....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wasn't I lucky not to bruise or break. Just pain in wrist and hand. If son leaves I'll be alone next time I fall. Maybe I won't fall for another 50 years


Get a Life Alert!!! you can't guarantee that he will be home anyhow..... so it isn't a bad idea, regardless.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're not alone. There's a whole site for "Autocorrect Failures"
> http://www.autocorrectfail.org
> Caution, several are rude.


Hysterical...... mine are minor compared to some of those!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have the main body done, all in one piece, started off with over 500 stitches cast on!!! Will take a pic of that bit and send it on, it might spur me on to finish the d***** sleeves!!! Have a good day at work dear!! xxx


YIKES! That is a lot of stitches...... I really enjoy doing lace... but shawls don't have to fit.... maybe some calm day, I will try a White Lies pattern.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You sure love being in the frog pond don't you? Hope you are ok?


Rippit, rippit!!! :-(


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm here! There was no storm as such,just this one huge bang right over where we live - heard for miles. The flash and sound came at exactly the same time. It took out Virgin media, which was why the internet was down. But unfortunately our TV is caput.
> 
> This is the fifth time my husband has had a lightning strike, believe it or not; once in the projection room in a cinema, once in a lorry when he lost all his electrics, once at a petrol pump - it got hit, and he felt like someone had hit him on the shoulder with a club hammer, then we were on our narrow boat when the metal chimney got struck. Bright orange light! It's actually one of the safest places to be, as it is a Faraday cage - made of metal, lined with wood. As this latest strike was a one-off - no more lightning anywhere around - I think something's out to get him!


I think your husband needs a lightning rod hat to wear at all times. We have a local golfer here who was struck by lightning and absolutely refuses to continue play at the first sign of a storm.....

You really were lucky not to lose more electronics. Not a good reason, but now you can upgrade. we bought a smart TV at Thanksgiving. I still don't have it all figured out but it is nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got my yarn from Ice Yarns who are in Turkey. I ordered on Friday evening and it arrived on Monday, it's always great service. I got an aran (worsted weight in USA) it is 20% alpaca, 30%wool & 50% acrylic. So it's nice and soft but will hopefully wash well it's a dark creamy colour. I have wanted to make this jacket for ages but could not justifying paying out so much for the yarn. I have used this company before and have always been very satisfied. I got the yarn or just under £20 and that included postage which was nearly as much as the yarn. I shall post a picture when I have finished it, but don't hold your breath!


I ordered from ICE once... some of the yarn in my adult surprise jacket. I was very happy with it and the service was great. The shipping is quite high, but pretty much offset by the yarn costs..... I just saw an anti-bacterial baby yarn on there and am sorely tempted. (Someday my jacket will be done as well!!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, have dug it out to show you what I have done so far. However, I have just noticed that there are 6 lace patterns across the back and 3 at the top of each front, so...er...where does my neck go?!! Think I may have made a boo-boo there, will have to get the pattern out over the weekend and see if I can sort it! Should have joined the WIP workshop!!!


LOVE that pattern.... and your yarn...... I'm not sure you are in trouble. The neck does lay back on itself.....or is that added on later? I don't think so.... If it doesn't lay back.... start scheming and consider it a design opportunity...

EDIT.... On closer look, maybe it is an attached collar with a different stitch.... However you resolve it... the hem and the sleeves are just breathtaking. Do I recall that Judi made this as well? Or maybe she just mentioned the site...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, it is a balmy 50 degrees F here today. Having few areas of scattered light rain. Got son off to the airport yesterday. Everything went well till he needed to get the plane from Detroit to S. Korea.


sorry DS is having such problems with the air travel. I wonder if weather isn't to blame... as it plays havoc with getting planes and crew where they belong when they belong....

If son were to marry, you could always ha a reception when they are Stateside. Will he and DD always be overseas???

I'm anxiously awaiting news on the house bids.... no news yet?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think he lost his other job mid-January.


I know it seems an eternity, but he is actually quite lucky to have found work so soon. There is one rule of thumb that says you are out of work a month for every $10,000 of salary per year. There I also a thing about having at least 6 months living expenses put away.... Yeah.... everyone can afford that while buying a house and raising a family!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My son went on a day trip to a concert with the girl he likes. I'm here with the dog with separation anxiety. I feel like son will soon be off and married and I'll be very alone. Its not right now but i see it coming and i want him to have a family since im an old mom and wont be here forever. .


When that time comes, you might consider renting out a room to another lady or even a student. I have a couple friends who have done that or combined forces with a friend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm up to date again....

Purple... Have a lovely week with the family.. 

Susan.... Dance lie there is no one watching.... 

Saxy.... get cutting and sewing.... 9no time to watch TV anyhow.... Now think if it had knocked out the computer!!!

Hugs to all. 

I'm off to get ready to go to the hockey game... It has been so long... need to find radio and binoculars.... or not... These are excellent seats, but I do prefer to hear our broadcasters.... 

Don't know what tomorrow holds but should do something with Sis and BIL or at least make plans for later in the week.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -12'C (10'F) Precipitation coming again. When will it STOPPPP.... enough dramatics. It's supposed to get warm soon.
> I was knitting last night obliviously. When I looked at the rows I had done I realised that the colours weren't working out. The ball had been wound backwards to the other balls that I was using the colour progression was all wrong. I ended up frogging everything I had done and part of what I had done the day before, and I rewound the ball. I checked the other balls and found another one and rewound it too. Hopefully now I will only have to frog because of my mistakes not because of backwards wound balls.


I am glad I have never come across a multicoloured ball wrongly wound, not good - looks like the quality control goes by the wayside, a bit more often these days!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Thanks for all your good wishes for our holiday. I'm am packed and now off to bed so I can get up at a reasonable time tomorrow. We are taking GS with us as LM has ballet until 2pm and then they will come down later.
Will try to get on on my tablet at some point, depending on wifi connection.

Hope you all have a good week end. Love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've done two front pieces and the back. I'm doing both sleeves at once. I put the 12 row lace in the top if the fronts and back and am putting it into the wrists but. The rows increase on both ends so the pattern gets wider. It's a challenge but going ok.
> Son's friend is house guest for 10 days but they are goings by train to see concerts for five days not in a row. The dog wants to attack her so he keeps her and the two cats upstairs while I keep the dog down. Tonight the dog flushed a big bunny out of the bushes and scared this city girl to bits. She Almost broke her neck since she was on a25 foot leash.
> It's hard to think he may marry and I'll be alone. I'm happy if he has someone so he won't be alone if I die but right now I've lost mom and hub and am in a dofferent house from the one I lived in for 35 years so it's a lot of change and i find change hard.
> I treated myself to a $150 singer sewing machine which is black and looks like an old fashion one. Maybe I can sew and knit and keep my sanity.did you ever do Tunisian crochet? I wonder if it would be easier on my hands.
> ...


Polly I am currently making 8x8" swatches of all the different Tunisian crochet stitches that I can find, they will eventually be a blanket for some one, but in the mean time I have a visual library of the different stitches.
I have also be teaching myself different methods of knitting, so that my hands don't hurt. If you feel like checking out the different styles of knitting displayed in the folowing site, you might find one, or two, among them that are suitable for you, and beneficial to your hands.
http://thedudewhoknits.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/hand-knitting-methods-2-continental-knitting/
I hope there is something in here that you can use!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love those White Lies designs. I've just been too chicken to try any.


I reckon you would be able to do them easily. They aren't that hard - when I made mine, I forgot to allow for the fact that I am not average height :-( then I couldn't get the same yarn that I had originally ordered for the jacket, so made it dual coloured :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know it seems an eternity, but he is actually quite lucky to have found work so soon. There is one rule of thumb that says you are out of work a month for every $10,000 of salary per year. There I also a thing about having at least 6 months living expenses put away.... Yeah.... everyone can afford that while buying a house and raising a family!!!!


That was almost spot on for him then, and yeah I agree with the six months of expenses that's a lot of money...but at least they own their house!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> http://thedudewhoknits.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/hand-knitting-methods-2-continental-knitting/
> I hope there is something in here that you can use!!


Terrific site......Sure wish you were closer...... My sister wants me to teach her the Brioche knitting stitch. I seem to recall you did this. I haven't a clue.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purple... Hoping you all have a wonderful holiday..... How nice to have new scenery to sit and knit.... I'm sure you will do a little hiking as well but don't overdue....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Terrific site......Sure wish you were closer...... My sister wants me to teach her the Brioche knitting stitch. I seem to recall you did this. I haven't a clue.....


I learnt to do it by watching You Tube, maybe your sister could learn from that.
If you go type this into the search bar:- "brioche knitting stitch instructions" a large number of you tube videos, that are excellent learning tools, will come up. Just click on any one of them, and see which one suits you, and your sister, the best!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly I am currently making 8x8" swatches of all the different Tunisian crochet stitches that I can find, they will eventually be a blanket for some one, but in the mean time I have a visual library of the different stitches.
> I have also be teaching myself different methods of knitting, so that my hands don't hurt. If you feel like checking out the different styles of knitting displayed in the folowing site, you might find one, or two, among them that are suitable for you, and beneficial to your hands.
> http://thedudewhoknits.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/hand-knitting-methods-2-continental-knitting/
> I hope there is something in here that you can use!!


This could all be useful to Chris and Purly too, nice one Judi!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everybody! Lovely sunny and mild day here today  and so I am going out to the Sedum patch to pluck some weeds! First however, I have to get the bus to the other end of Sidcup to get my return ticket for Cornwall changed, they have it for the wrong day. I know it is their mistake but as I can't prove it, will have to pay the £5 alteration charge, grrr. I will try and remember I got this lovely top for £3 on Thursday, that may help!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> sorry DS is having such problems with the air travel. I wonder if weather isn't to blame... as it plays havoc with getting planes and crew where they belong when they belong....
> 
> If son were to marry, you could always ha a reception when they are Stateside. Will he and DD always be overseas???
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting news on the house bids.... no news yet?


DS finally reached S. Korea. He didn't say when they left the US as he was so tired when he emailed me.Just glad he is there safe and sound.

Yes my DS is planning to stay in S. Korea, but come home every other year or so. I will try to go over if I can in 2016. We will be in Florida when he and Julie come next April. Might have a small dinner party for them with thmy SIL ad BIL there. Wouldn't know enough folks to have a reception.

Hopefully we are to hear today if the bid has been accepted or not. Others want this house also. No bidding war for us, will walk away and try for another house.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning every one. Feel more like myself today, was very lazy yesterday and did nothing.Today I will be doing something.I am going to the yarn store as I have a gift card and a $10.00 voucher from the store I must use before the 31st and a 25% discount card also, so I should get lots of nice things. I can spend lots of time there. Hope everyone is going to have a wonderful day and or evening.Love to all Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This could all be useful to Chris and Purly too, nice one Judi!!!


Thanks for the site Xiang. I have had to already change the way I knit due to the RA, but found this very interesting. may try this out incase I need to change again.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy, love your new top.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DS finally reached S. Korea. He didn't say when they left the US as he was so tired when he emailed me.Just glad he is there safe and sound.
> 
> Yes my DS is planning to stay in S. Korea, but come home every other year or so. I will try to go over if I can in 2016. We will be in Florida when he and Julie come next April. Might have a small dinner party for them with thmy SIL ad BIL there. Wouldn't know enough folks to have a reception.
> 
> Hopefully we are to hear today if the bid has been accepted or not. Others want this house also. No bidding war for us, will walk away and try for another house.


So glad DS got home safely and truly understand how you must miss him, having one of my own in NZ. However, you have a lot to look forward to, new house and all, and before you know it, we will be in April 2015!! Good luck with the bidding, but, as you say, there are plenty of equally nice houses waiting for someone to love them!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning every one. Feel more like myself today, was very lazy yesterday and did nothing.Today I will be doing something.I am going to the yarn store as I have a gift card and a $10.00 voucher from the store I must use before the 31st and a 25% discount card also, so I should get lots of nice things. I can spend lots of time there. Hope everyone is going to have a wonderful day and or evening.Love to all Purly


Looking forward to pictures of your haul!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy, love your new top.


Thank you dear, it looks very nice on too but too hot to put it on today! I can't believe I was still so cold on Wednesday, in spite of wearing my warmest coat and now it's too hot for even the lightest jacket!! Roll on summer!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody! Lovely sunny and mild day here today  and so I am going out to the Sedum patch to pluck some weeds! First however, I have to get the bus to the other end of Sidcup to get my return ticket for Cornwall changed, they have it for the wrong day. I know it is their mistake but as I can't prove it, will have to pay the £5 alteration charge, grrr. I will try and remember I got this lovely top for £3 on Thursday, that may help!!!


What an irritation! I hate it when those things happen. Your top is lovely.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What an irritation! I hate it when those things happen. Your top is lovely.


Thanks Pam! What are you doing today? I have just taken a break from weeding the Sedum to cool down and then I am going to the hairdressers' for a trim!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> This could all be useful to Chris and Purly too, nice one Judi!!!


Yes thanks Judi, I am going to have a good look at that. My hands are really bad at the moment.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody! Lovely sunny and mild day here today  and so I am going out to the Sedum patch to pluck some weeds! First however, I have to get the bus to the other end of Sidcup to get my return ticket for Cornwall changed, they have it for the wrong day. I know it is their mistake but as I can't prove it, will have to pay the £5 alteration charge, grrr. I will try and remember I got this lovely top for £3 on Thursday, that may help!!!


That's nice, will suit you very well


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning every one. Feel more like myself today, was very lazy yesterday and did nothing.Today I will be doing something.I am going to the yarn store as I have a gift card and a $10.00 voucher from the store I must use before the 31st and a 25% discount card also, so I should get lots of nice things. I can spend lots of time there. Hope everyone is going to have a wonderful day and or evening.Love to all Purly


Have a good time, don't forget to get something for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam! What are you doing today? I have just taken a break from weeding the Sedum to cool down and then I am going to the hairdressers' for a trim!!


Hi Londy. It can be hot work weeding! Mr Ric and I are going to takecs bit of a drive to pick up a piece of equipment he thinks he needs. Bthat will consume a good part of the day. It's pouring down rain so not much fun for a drive but ....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I learnt to do it by watching You Tube, maybe your sister could learn from that.
> If you go type this into the search bar:- "brioche knitting stitch instructions" a large number of you tube videos, that are excellent learning tools, will come up. Just click on any one of them, and see which one suits you, and your sister, the best!


That's my plan......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody! Lovely sunny and mild day here today  and so I am going out to the Sedum patch to pluck some weeds! First however, I have to get the bus to the other end of Sidcup to get my return ticket for Cornwall changed, they have it for the wrong day. I know it is their mistake but as I can't prove it, will have to pay the £5 alteration charge, grrr. I will try and remember I got this lovely top for £3 on Thursday, that may help!!!


Great top! I like the smocked effect for fullness.... What a pain on the ticket..... I'm just about to make nasty phone calls to try to get TV bills reduced for mom and me..... not going to be pretty!!!! OR I could get dressed and go out and shovel dirt around OR I could rip out another 4 rows on shawl.... (300 stitches per row).... I have one stitch that is not really wrong, but just looks weird so it has to go.... I was up until 4:30 trying to make it look right.... no luck.... Maybe I should just sit before I mess something else up!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hopefully we are to hear today if the bid has been accepted or not. Others want this house also. No bidding war for us, will walk away and try for another house.


Fingers crossed - smart not to get into a bidding war..... I hate the haggling....

Sounds like a wonderful day at the yarn store..... my local one has moved around the corner and I haven't seen the new location yet.... Maybe sis and I should run down there today....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Londy. It can be hot work weeding! Mr Ric and I are going to takecs bit of a drive to pick up a piece of equipment he thinks he needs. Bthat will consume a good part of the day. It's pouring down rain so not much fun for a drive but ....


I just got the bill for the new computerized motor for the Shopsmith that DH thinks he needs. the part isn't even here yet!!!

The nursery has rented a really nice truck for the summer.... so I am thinking I will go with him on runs to OK as an enforced knitting time..... I can't do any housework if I'm out of town!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This could all be useful to Chris and Purly too, nice one Judi!!!


I hope so, I haven't had any pain in my hands since I began the Norwegian style of knitting, I hope they can find something suitable. Also I have found that my circulars are also kinder to my hands, as well - don't know why (maybe the distribution of the weight of the knitting on the cable, instead of on a straight needle), but my hands are loving them!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everybody! Lovely sunny and mild day here today  and so I am going out to the Sedum patch to pluck some weeds! First however, I have to get the bus to the other end of Sidcup to get my return ticket for Cornwall changed, they have it for the wrong day. I know it is their mistake but as I can't prove it, will have to pay the £5 alteration charge, grrr. I will try and remember I got this lovely top for £3 on Thursday, that may help!!!


Don't you hate it when the mistake is the fault of the supplier, and there is no proof!!
I love the shape of your top, shame the colour didn't show properly :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DS finally reached S. Korea. He didn't say when they left the US as he was so tired when he emailed me.Just glad he is there safe and sound.
> 
> Yes my DS is planning to stay in S. Korea, but come home every other year or so. I will try to go over if I can in 2016. We will be in Florida when he and Julie come next April. Might have a small dinner party for them with thmy SIL ad BIL there. Wouldn't know enough folks to have a reception.
> 
> Hopefully we are to hear today if the bid has been accepted or not. Others want this house also. No bidding war for us, will walk away and try for another house.


I have my fingers crossed for you, I hope you can move to warmer climes sooner rather than later :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great top! I like the smocked effect for fullness.... What a pain on the ticket..... I'm just about to make nasty phone calls to try to get TV bills reduced for mom and me..... not going to be pretty!!!! OR I could get dressed and go out and shovel dirt around OR I could rip out another 4 rows on shawl.... (300 stitches per row).... I have one stitch that is not really wrong, but just looks weird so it has to go.... I was up until 4:30 trying to make it look right.... no luck.... Maybe I should just sit before I mess something else up!!!


You are very brave, ripping all that out, did you have a lifeline? Can't get on with them myself! I would have been afraid of making a total mess if I stayed up all night fiddling about with it!! Bet you sleep well tonight! What shawl are you doing?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thanks for the site Xiang. I have had to already change the way I knit due to the RA, but found this very interesting. may try this out incase I need to change again.


I also had to change my style of knitting due to the pain of RA, combined with pain from other conditions. So far I have taught myself Continental style, with Norwegion Purl, Tunisian crochet (which is also much easier on my hands). The next technique I will be learning the Portuguese style of knitting. If you are interested in this style, just do a search for "Portuguese knitting", and quite a few videos will be ready for you to watch. Have fun trying the different styles, and let me knw which styles you are trying, please.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad DS got home safely and truly understand how you must miss him, having one of my own in NZ. However, you have a lot to look forward to, new house and all, and before you know it, we will be in April 2015!! Good luck with the bidding, but, as you say, there are plenty of equally nice houses waiting for someone to love them!! xx


I cannot say this any better, so I will just hijack Londy's post; just leave out the bit about the visit in April 2015.

Hhmmmm ........ So I had better wait to *PLAN* my trip to UK *AFTER* April 2015 ....... It will be quite a while after that, possibly 2016, during UK spring/summer :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes thanks Judi, I am going to have a good look at that. My hands are really bad at the moment.


Chris, you could also do a search on You Tube for Portuguese Knitting technique. This style also has minimal hand movements, and looks like it might be easy to get used to also.

I hope you find one, or a few styles, that are more beneficial for your hands.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purple - enjoy your week in Devon (?), and I hope you get lots of knitting , and wine drinking) done, and enjoy the time with your family.

Susan - enjoy your dance trip, and remember to take a break, or three, just to keep yourself on an even keel - we would like NOT to hear about any bruising xoxo

Saxy - have a great time making your gorgeous new outfit - can't wait to see that one, and the ready made one that you bought.

I hope everyone else is well, and having reasonable weather xoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Chris, you could also do a search on You Tube for Portuguese Knitting technique. This style also has minimal hand movements, and looks like it might be easy to get used to also.
> 
> I hope you find one, or a few styles, that are more beneficial for your hands.


Thanks Judi I am going to have a look at all these ideas. My one problem is my ring finger which I bend when I knit and its soooo painful. Still it's not going to stop me. Are you really coming to England? We would have to have a get together then! Have a good day, love. Chris xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, it is raining here and getting COLDER again!!!!! May have some snow tomorrow night. I am sick, sick, sick of it.I did okay at the yarn store. I want to make some cowls and scarves for my DD and DS's GF, plus another sweater for DS. I did find a rather useful gadget. It is a circ cord that one can place neckline stitches on to hold till ready to knit them. I think I will find this very useful. Londy I need to find the cord to transfer my photos on phone to laptop so can send pics again.DH said he will look for it.

Judy I will have to try to get my travel plans to match up in 2016 for when you plan on going to UK. I might just have a trip around the world to see my kids and the gals in UK. Wow that would be fun. Just need to win the lottery now.lol
I am finding that stranding the yarn around my fingers for tension, very hard to do when RA flaring in hands. Just the slight pressure from the yarn can make the pain unbearable. I have played with a few different techniques and developed one of my own that does not cause me trouble. It is just slow. Used to be a relatively fast knitter, now I am tortise, but I don't care as I can still knit. I refuse to give up my knitting. it is my sanity at times.Glad you have found techniques that allow you to keep up with your knitting too.

Chrissy sorry to hear your hands give you trouble. Do you have troubles with arthritis also?????

Went to the grocery today and got some fresh cod for dinner, with mashed potatoes, corn and a tossed salad, plus some eclairs for dessert. Guess I should start getting things ready for dinner. Hope GS and Purple are having a grand time on their outings.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Judi I am going to have a look at all these ideas. My one problem is my ring finger which I bend when I knit and its soooo painful. Still it's not going to stop me. Are you really coming to England? We would have to have a get together then! Have a good day, love. Chris xx


I have been trying to get there since I retired, but finances haven't allowed, yet. DH & I are hoping to get there with his Super payout, and that will be our one and only overseas holiday, unless it can convince him to allow me to book a long time in advance.

I am going to begin checking out accommodation and day trips, or tours, for us to do (over the next 6 months) ...... And I would like to meet as many on you ladies, as possible.
Now onto communications - do you have Skype, FaceTime; or both? I have both, and I have Skyped with a few of the ladies, and have FaceTimed with Susan. I was wondering if you would be interested in having a face to face, if we happen to be on together, at the same time? I love hearing the different accents, so far I have been able to understand everyone, but there was one person who was difficult to understand, if they got excited; but I don't remember who it was :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, it is raining here and getting COLDER again!!!!! May have some snow tomorrow night. I am sick, sick, sick of it.I did okay at the yarn store. I want to make some cowls and scarves for my DD and DS's GF, plus another sweater for DS. I did find a rather useful gadget. It is a circ cord that one can place neckline stitches on to hold till ready to knit them. I think I will find this very useful. Londy I need to find the cord to transfer my photos on phone to laptop so can send pics again.DH said he will look for it.
> 
> Judy I will have to try to get my travel plans to match up in 2016 for when you plan on going to UK. I might just have a trip around the world to see my kids and the gals in UK. Wow that would be fun. Just need to win the lottery now.lol
> I am finding that stranding the yarn around my fingers for tension, very hard to do when RA flaring in hands. Just the slight pressure from the yarn can make the pain unbearable. I have played with a few different techniques and developed one of my own that does not cause me trouble. It is just slow. Used to be a relatively fast knitter, now I am tortise, but I don't care as I can still knit. I refuse to give up my knitting. it is my sanity at times.Glad you have found techniques that allow you to keep up with your knitting too.
> ...


Purly if you are having problems with tensioning with your fingers, the best style of knitting for you, might just be the Portuguese style. This method tensions the yarn around the neck, or uses a pin at the shoulder. I have not had a chance to try this method yet, but my understanding is that the hands don't have any tensioning work at all, and the thumb is the main digit used when forming the stitches. So perhaps try that method for a while, first ..... And if that doesn't give you any joy, then look at other styles of knitting. Please let me know when you find one that allows you to have less pain in your hands - I do hope the Portuguese style works foe you. For the shoulder pin, you can use a safety pin and a paper clip, there is a little instructional video for that as well, and I will be trying this method on my nests NEW project.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I have been trying to get there since I retired, but finances haven't allowed, yet. DH & I are hoping to get there with his Super payout, and that will be our one and only overseas holiday, unless it can convince him to allow me to book a long time in advance.
> 
> I am going to begin checking out accommodation and day trips, or tours, for us to do (over the next 6 months) ...... And I would like to meet as many on you ladies, as possible.
> Now onto communications - do you have Skype, FaceTime; or both? I have both, and I have Skyped with a few of the ladies, and have FaceTimed with Susan. I was wondering if you would be interested in having a face to face, if we happen to be on together, at the same time? I love hearing the different
> ...


I will PM you with my e,mail address. It would be great to all meet up. I have only met Londy and talked to Purple and am so looking forward to meeting Susan & Saxy in April.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good orning girls. Ive a little "K" news....DH now has the sinkunit and the water and tap working. Trouble is, the taps dont match the hot and cold pipes. So he has to un hose everything. I darent laugh and I darent really say anything. haha. I wasnt going to S and B but I am now. DH is going up to DS'S tonight to help him with wiring so I think I'm staying in for some peace.


Your event is more interesting than those tv shows where they do remodeling. Poor DH ...challenging him a bit. Poor you needing some peace. I'm here attached to a big black dog. I'm getting meals, doing laundry, going through bills in the mail with my wrist in her leash loop. I was thinking I could let her off leash but tho I take her out she will wee on her pad or leave a 'present'. Son is entertaining his guest. Hmm! she startled a big grey bunny in the yard and I was startled too. Poor me, too. If I take her in the car she barks and freaks out at any living thing. I'm going to bite a bullet and take her as I need a card to send my friend. Or I could let her stay and roll up her pad when I return. It's no life .. He's going to another concert tomorrow. Three more after that. Am I crazy or is that a bit much?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Your event is more interesting than those tv shows where they do remodeling. Poor DH ...challenging him a bit. Poor you needing some peace. I'm here attached to a big black dog. I'm getting meals, doing laundry, going through bills in the mail with my wrist in her leash loop. I was thinking I could let her off leash but tho I take her out she will wee on her pad or leave a 'present'. Son is entertaining his guest. Hmm! she startled a big grey bunny in the yard and I was startled too. Poor me, too. If I take her in the car she barks and freaks out at any living thing. I'm going to bite a bullet and take her as I need a card to send my friend. Or I could let her stay and roll up her pad when I return. It's no life .. He's going to another concert tomorrow. Three more after that. Am I crazy or is that a bit much?


Jolly is the dog your dog, or your son's dog? If she is your son's dog, then he needs to take a bit more responsibility for said dog - what is her name, and can I ask how old your son is?
If she is his dog, he should be taking her for walks, and also to obedience training.

Of course this advice is coming from someone who has been adopted by the two dogs of this household. The chihuahua (Andre) is DH's dog, he had been asking me if he could get him, for almost a week. I told him that as he was a fully fledged adult, and he knew that we already had 2 mid sized to large dogs, and the limit here is 2 dogs per household. When I got home from work, we had I tiny puppy, and the 2 older dogs. Luckily the older dogs were very gentl with him. The second dog, Mint (featured in my Avatar) is DD5's dog, but as she is in the city, while she is attending Uni, this girl has also claimed me, as her person. I took Mint to puppy school when she was vaccinated; and old enough to attend, so she does what she is told, and is quite well behaved,so she is no trouble.

I think that once your dog, and the person who the dog has claimed as her person) begin training classes; the dog will learn the rules, and the person will learn how to work with the dog. I also think your son should be familiarising the dog, with the girl friend. You could possibly suggest (firmly) that the pair of them go for a long walk with the dog. Please let me know if I am pushing the limits of sensitivity - I often overstep the mark without realising 
:shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I cannot say this any better, so I will just hijack Londy's post; just leave out the bit about the visit in April 2015.
> 
> Hhmmmm ........ So I had better wait to *PLAN* my trip to UK *AFTER* April 2015 ....... It will be quite a while after that, possibly 2016, during UK spring/summer :shock:


We'll be at the airport waiting for you hun!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear, it looks very nice on too but too hot to put it on today! I can't believe I was still so cold on Wednesday, in spite of wearing my warmest coat and now it's too hot for even the lightest jacket!! Roll on summer!!!


It was really nice yesterday and today it is cold and sleeting it really needs to make its mind up, love the new top!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, it is raining here and getting COLDER again!!!!! May have some snow tomorrow night. I am sick, sick, sick of it.I did okay at the yarn store. I want to make some cowls and scarves for my DD and DS's GF, plus another sweater for DS. I did find a rather useful gadget. It is a circ cord that one can place neckline stitches on to hold till ready to knit them. I think I will find this very useful. Londy I need to find the cord to transfer my photos on phone to laptop so can send pics again.DH said he will look for it.
> 
> Judy I will have to try to get my travel plans to match up in 2016 for when you plan on going to UK. I might just have a trip around the world to see my kids and the gals in UK. Wow that would be fun. Just need to win the lottery now.lol
> I am finding that stranding the yarn around my fingers for tension, very hard to do when RA flaring in hands. Just the slight pressure from the yarn can make the pain unbearable. I have played with a few different techniques and developed one of my own that does not cause me trouble. It is just slow. Used to be a relatively fast knitter, now I am tortise, but I don't care as I can still knit. I refuse to give up my knitting. it is my sanity at times.Glad you have found techniques that allow you to keep up with your knitting too.
> ...


Like the sound of your dinner, is it too late for me to pop over and tuck in?!! Boy will we ever put all the flags out if you girls come over here!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was really nice yesterday and today it is cold and sleeting it really needs to make its mind up, love the new top!


Hi girly, so sorry you ladies over the pond are still getting rough weather. As I said earlier, it was glorious here today, Purple has got of on a good start to her holiday!! I actually put my sandals on for the first time this year!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm off to bed now, my lovelies, lovely chatting and hope to catch you tomorrow, lots of love, XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm off to bed now, my lovelies, lovely chatting and hope to catch you tomorrow, lots of love, XXXXXXXXXXXXX


Night Londy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I think I have had to much wine this evening starting to get a headache I think I need some water! 

Off to get a drink of water and start another load of laundry!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are very brave, ripping all that out, did you have a lifeline? Can't get on with them myself! I would have been afraid of making a total mess if I stayed up all night fiddling about with it!! Bet you sleep well tonight! What shawl are you doing?


Super simple shawl, basically all garter except for a YO knit YO at each end two stitches in and in the center.... The yarn has sequins in it and one had snagged so that there was an excess of yarn. I didn't like it.. So out it all came. I don't do lifelines either, though I will try to get in the habit on the next involved lace one.... Part of my issue with them is that I like to use solid brass rings for stitch markers and must remember not to run lifeline through them!!! If I use the little rubber ands, I can always cut them.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I cannot say this any better, so I will just hijack Londy's post; just leave out the bit about the visit in April 2015.
> 
> Hhmmmm ........ So I had better wait to *PLAN* my trip to UK *AFTER* April 2015 ....... It will be quite a while after that, possibly 2016, during UK spring/summer :shock:


Plan...... Eventually to actually visit. That would be wonderful..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, it is raining here and getting COLDER again!!!!! May have some snow tomorrow night. I am sick, sick, sick of it.I did okay at the yarn store. I want to make some cowls and scarves for my DD and DS's GF, plus another sweater for DS. I did find a rather useful gadget. It is a circ cord that one can place neckline stitches on to hold till ready to knit them.


That does sound useful.... If you go to England in 2016 and Judi goes, I could tag along and we could have a Reverse British Invasion!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Your event is more interesting than those tv shows where they do remodeling. Poor DH ...challenging him a bit. Poor you needing some peace. I'm here attached to a big black dog. I'm getting meals, doing laundry, going through bills in the mail with my wrist in her leash loop. I was thinking I could let her off leash but tho I take her out she will wee on her pad or leave a 'present'. Son is entertaining his guest. Hmm! she startled a big grey bunny in the yard and I was startled too. Poor me, too. If I take her in the car she barks and freaks out at any living thing. I'm going to bite a bullet and take her as I need a card to send my friend. Or I could let her stay and roll up her pad when I return. It's no life .. He's going to another concert tomorrow. Three more after that. Am I crazy or is that a bit much?


Well, he is trying to entertain, but it is a lot. They must be crazy about music.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jolly is the dog your dog, or your son's dog? If she is your son's dog, then he needs to take a bit more responsibility for said dog - what is her name, and can I ask how old your son is?
> If she is his dog, he should be taking her for walks, and also to obedience training. :


I'll overstep right along with Judi. Your house, your rules and that dog has been a constant problem.... DS needs to step up or the dog needs to go.... At the very least, ask the vet for suggestions...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That does sound useful.... If you go to England in 2016 and Judi goes, I could tag along and we could have a Reverse British Invasion!!!!


Wouldn't that be grand????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well. Believe it or not ......... DH managed to come home from farm without his car keys again so I had to pick him up. We went and bought lots of pool chemicals, paid registration on my car, found vacuum bags for mom, went to the library, picked up mom's prescription and then visited with sis and BIL for. Bit. I've also gotten a quote from lawn chemical people for,her and talked to the old cleaning lady who had borrowed mom's ladder. Turns out she has an opening on Friday and not longer brings her son so will see if mom wants to rehire.... 

Waiting for dinner and have managed to get back to a good spot o. Shawl so will be knitting during the hockey game. The game last night (which we went to) was great.

I think we may go to the HUGE bookstore tomorrow and the HUGE fancy food store. Of course, DH HS to go to the farm I. The AM so hope he don't get held up.... 

Weather was beautiful. I sure should have worked outside......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dinner has just arrived. Angel hair pasta, scallops, mushrooms and a side of caramelized carrots.... I'm starving.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitey nite Londy. Sweet dreams dear.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dinner sounds great Jynx, enjoy. Don't want you fainting from starvation.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I have looked at so many patterns this evening, my head is spinning. Think I will cool my jets for tonight and do a little knitting myself. Will see everyone tomorrow. Purly


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Dinner sounds great Jynx, enjoy. Don't want you fainting from starvation.


Not much chance of that happening ;-)  :roll: if I don't get walking again soon..... I think I am up 15 pounds or more...... :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That does sound useful.... If you go to England in 2016 and Judi goes, I could tag along and we could have a Reverse British Invasion!!!!


Yes .... The (ex) American Colonies, and the Antipodeans , will invade for about a month hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have my 2 youngest GD's for an emergency overnight stay! DD4's SIL got back to her home and found her mother dead. Unfortunately when DD answered the phone, she yelled out the information to her DH, and so Miss M (5 years) was very upset when the children arrived here. She has gradually settled down. The children will now go home tomorrow, after travelling to a neighbouring town with us


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dinner has just arrived. Angel hair pasta, scallops, mushrooms and a side of caramelized carrots.... I'm starving.....


Save some for me!! I love scallops


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Wouldn't that be grand????????


It certainly would! We would have to hire a hotel or all of us....just imagine the chatting going on,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I have my 2 youngest GD's for an emergency overnight stay! DD4's SIL got back to her home and found her mother dead. Unfortunately when DD answered the phone, she yelled out the information to her DH, and so Miss M (5 years) was very upset when the children arrived here. She has gradually settled down. The children will now go home tomorrow, after travelling to a neighbouring town with us


So sorry to hear that, what a shock for everyone, give your GDs a hug from one of their 'aunties' in England.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day to all you mums out there. Hope you will be spoilt. I have both my girls & GSs coming this afternoon, the boys are demanding a party!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy, love your new top.


So did I! I found it, but the stall holder was very honest and said it wouldn't fit me. For his honesty Londy bought it instead. It is actually a lovely colour.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I think I have had to much wine this evening starting to get a headache I think I need some water!
> 
> Off to get a drink of water and start another load of laundry!


No, you just need *more* wine!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Super simple shawl, basically all garter except for a YO knit YO at each end two stitches in and in the center.... The yarn has sequins in it and one had snagged so that there was an excess of yarn. I didn't like it.. So out it all came. I don't do lifelines either, though I will try to get in the habit on the next involved lace one.... Part of my issue with them is that I like to use solid brass rings for stitch markers and must remember not to run lifeline through them!!! If I use the little rubber ands, I can always cut them.....


Yes, I had the same problem with my Ashton, I had to pull them all open to get the yarn out and they were never quite the same after that! I have some little bulb shape safety pins which worked well with the lifeline on this Begonia Swirl shawl but they stopped the stitches form sliding along the needle so i took them and the lifeline out!! :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That does sound useful.... If you go to England in 2016 and Judi goes, I could tag along and we could have a Reverse British Invasion!!!!


Yay!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dinner has just arrived. Angel hair pasta, scallops, mushrooms and a side of caramelized carrots.... I'm starving.....


Ooooh, that sounds good!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes .... The (ex) American Colonies, and the Antipodeans , will invade for about a month hahahaha


That would be wonderful, I'm going to start saving up for this one!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have my 2 youngest GD's for an emergency overnight stay! DD4's SIL got back to her home and found her mother dead. Unfortunately when DD answered the phone, she yelled out the information to her DH, and so Miss M (5 years) was very upset when the children arrived here. She has gradually settled down. The children will now go home tomorrow, after travelling to a neighbouring town with us


Oh dear, hope the little ones are ok, if anyone can settle them, it will be you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So did I! I found it, but the stall holder was very honest and said it wouldn't fit me. For his honesty Londy bought it instead. It is actually a lovely colour.


....and Saxy's favourite! It's one of mine too and I will always think of Saxy when I wear it!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, we have 4 inches of snow on the ground. A small snow storm hit us last night. What can one do???Move to Florida, although they were worried about tornadoes there last night.

Londy I shall always remember Saxy found the top first. What an honest stall dealer, sorry it wasn't Saxy's size but is nice you got to benefit from it.

Xiang hope little DGDs are settled. Children are so sensitive to these kinds of things. Know you will handle it with love and good sense.Sorry to hear dd4's MIL passed away.

Chrissy yes it would be an invasion if we all came together. Let the good times roll.So much fun.

Have to run and put dinner in the crock pot, swiss steak with onions, green peppers, carrots and tomatoes, with little red potatoes. back later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we have 4 inches of snow on the ground. A small snow storm hit us last night. What can one do???Move to Florida, although they were worried about tornadoes there last night.
> 
> Londy I shall always remember Saxy found the top first. What an honest stall dealer, sorry it wasn't Saxy's size but is nice you got to benefit from it.
> 
> ...


I have chicken in the crock pot today with leeks onions, carrots, swede, turnips and peas. I also bought some red potatoes today and the variety was called Apache, never heard of those before!! Enjoy your dinner! xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have my 2 youngest GD's for an emergency overnight stay! DD4's SIL got back to her home and found her mother dead. Unfortunately when DD answered the phone, she yelled out the information to her DH, and so Miss M (5 years) was very upset when the children arrived here. She has gradually settled down. The children will now go home tomorrow, after travelling to a neighbouring town with us


So sorry to hear this Judi... I'm sure it was a bit difficult for miss M to get tot sleep after just hearing such upsetting news, especially if rather unexpected. My sympathies to the family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all you mums out there. Hope you will be spoilt. I have both my girls & GSs coming this afternoon, the boys are demanding a party!


A celebration is certainly on order! Hope all you ladies enjoy being pampered on your day.... (Well fed and gifted too!)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:51 am EST and 3'C (37'F) with a cold wind coming from the north. It snowed here last night, but the above freezing temperature is rapidly melting it away. The sun is helping.
I'm just going to start laundry, but I thought I would catch up here.
I've got a huge pork roast going into the oven. It was originally bought for my smoker but it is not going to get warm enough out for my little smoker. I loved smoked pork.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I had the same problem with my Ashton, I had to pull them all open to get the yarn out and they were never quite the same after that! I have some little bulb shape safety pins which worked well with the lifeline on this Begonia Swirl shawl but they stopped the stitches form sliding along the needle so i took them and the lifeline out!! :shock:


Sounds like spare yarn markers might be the best way to go. They can always be snipped.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I had the same problem with my Ashton, I had to pull them all open to get the yarn out and they were never quite the same after that! I have some little bulb shape safety pins which worked well with the lifeline on this Begonia Swirl shawl but they stopped the stitches form sliding along the needle so i took them and the lifeline out!! :shock:


Now that is a surprise. I would have thought the metal pins would be thin enough to slide well. I don't like the plastic ones for that reason. Too fat and not as slick.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all you mums out there. Hope you will be spoilt. I have both my girls & GSs coming this afternoon, the boys are demanding a party!


Our Mother's Day is in May, but Happy Mother's Day to all who celebrate it now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:



> Jolly is the dog your dog, or your son's dog? If she is your son's dog, then he needs to take a bit more responsibility for said dog - what is her name, and can I ask how old your son is?
> If she is his dog, he should be taking her for walks, and also to obedience training.
> 
> Of course this advice is coming from someone who has been adopted by the two dogs of this household. The chihuahua (Andre) is DH's dog, he had been asking me if he could get him, for almost a week. I told him that as he was a fully fledged adult, and he knew that we already had 2 mid sized to large dogs, and the limit here is 2 dogs per household. When I got home from work, we had I tiny puppy, and the 2 older dogs. Luckily the older dogs were very gentl with him. The second dog, Mint (featured in my Avatar) is DD5's dog, but as she is in the city, while she is attending Uni, this girl has also claimed me, as her person. I took Mint to puppy school when she was vaccinated; and old enough to attend, so she does what she is told, and is quite well behaved,so she is no trouble.
> ...


Obedience school is a great idea for dogs of any size. My size has a HUGE long haired malamute, but she was a great dog to handle because she had been to obedience classes. The only problem that she had with that dog was that there wasn't a dog cage built that could hold her. She was an escape artist


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we have 4 inches of snow on the ground. A small snow storm hit us last night. What can one do???Move to Florida, although they were worried about tornadoes there last night.
> 
> Chrissy yes it would be an invasion if we all came together. Let the good times roll.So much fun.
> 
> Have to run and put dinner in the crock pot, swiss steak with onions, green peppers, carrots and tomatoes, with little red potatoes. back later.


Dinner sounds delicious. I haven't done Swiss steak in forever and never I. The crockpot. Do you brown the meat first???? With a flour dredge?

We could check,out youth hostels for the young at heart and really shake up the locals.........

Snow, really? FL just keeps looking better and better. No word on the house?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Chris, you could also do a search on You Tube for Portuguese Knitting technique. This style also has minimal hand movements, and looks like it might be easy to get used to also.
> 
> I hope you find one, or a few styles, that are more beneficial for your hands.


I haven't tried Portuguese yet. I'll have to have a look.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The laundry machine is singing. I'm going to sign off for now. Have a great day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Obedience school is a great idea for dogs of any size. My size has a HUGE long haired malamute, but she was a great dog to handle because she had been to obedience classes. The only problem that she had with that dog was that there wasn't a dog cage built that could hold her. She was an escape artist


DD's Great Pyrenees is a real escape artist as well, but does have a tracking collar so at least they get an e-mail that she is out. They have to put her on a lead when she is in their yard because she goes to the far side where she can't be seen and digs out....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH is just leaving for work at 10. Hope he is home by 1 or 2 since we have plans. I need to call mom and the make some calls. Right now, tummy wants feeding and I guess a load of laundry wouldn't hurt....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls, Grandma Susan is home safe and sound. I couldnt get on line from the hotel because of the fact we were in the Gods, right at the top.

The room was so warm and the radiator was broken so we got the "handy man" to come and turn it off. We were right on the sea cliff and all we could here was sea gulls. If I'd had a gun at 5am both mornings I'd have shot them ! (only joking)

We have had a lovely time. I cant dance like I used to but I enjoy just as much watching. I bought some new dancing shoes. Similar to the zumba shoes Londy has but these fit better. 

Alas...I have over stuffed my face and today I've got my tummy trouble, so its nice to be home and apart from that I missed my Albert.....(after all my moaning) !!!.

I'm going to do a little catch up I'm on page 49....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our Mother's Day is in May, but Happy Mother's Day to all who celebrate it now.


Thank you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is a surprise. I would have thought the metal pins would be thin enough to slide well. I don't like the plastic ones for that reason. Too fat and not as slick.


These are what I was using, the narrow end keeps getting stuck in the needle


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:51 am EST and 3'C (37'F) with a cold wind coming from the north. It snowed here last night, but the above freezing temperature is rapidly melting it away. The sun is helping.
> I'm just going to start laundry, but I thought I would catch up here.
> I've got a huge pork roast going into the oven. It was originally bought for my smoker but it is not going to get warm enough out for my little smoker. I loved smoked pork.


Yum, I love pork in any way, shape or form, I'm coming over!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, Grandma Susan is home safe and sound. I couldnt get on line from the hotel because of the fact we were in the Gods, right at the top.
> 
> The room was so warm and the radiator was broken so we got the "handy man" to come and turn it off. We were right on the sea cliff and all we could here was sea gulls. If I'd had a gun at 5am both mornings I'd have shot them ! (only joking)
> 
> ...


Was lovely to have a little Skype with you, sorry I became pixelated!! :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly I am currently making 8x8" swatches of all the different Tunisian crochet stitches that I can find, they will eventually be a blanket for some one, but in the mean time I have a visual library of the different stitches.
> I have also be teaching myself different methods of knitting, so that my hands don't hurt. If you feel like checking out the different styles of knitting displayed in the folowing site, you might find one, or two, among them that are suitable for you, and beneficial to your hands.
> http://thedudewhoknits.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/hand-knitting-methods-2-continental-knitting/
> I hope there is something in here that you can use!!


Jolly..... This is typical of Judi's helpfulness, She always helps us with our problems. Thanks again Judi :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been trying to get there since I retired, but finances haven't allowed, yet. DH & I are hoping to get there with his Super payout, and that will be our one and only overseas holiday, unless it can convince him to allow me to book a long time in advance.
> 
> I am going to begin checking out accommodation and day trips, or tours, for us to do (over the next 6 months) ...... And I would like to meet as many on you ladies, as possible.
> Now onto communications - do you have Skype, FaceTime; or both? I have both, and I have Skyped with a few of the ladies, and have FaceTimed with Susan. I was wondering if you would be interested in having a face to face, if we happen to be on together, at the same time? I love hearing the different accents, so far I have been able to understand everyone, but there was one person who was difficult to understand, if they got excited; but I don't remember who it was :?


I think we are well overdue for a facebook? Next time we are on together hopefully. If you do get to UK I'll try hard to see you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I will PM you with my e,mail address. It would be great to all meet up. I have only met Londy and talked to Purple and am so looking forward to meeting Susan & Saxy in April.


I'looking forward to meeting you too. Very much indeed. You will have the time of your life with us because we are crazy ladies


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Devon. It has been a beautiful day here. We visited a miniature pony centre. Had a swim and a cream tea. Did some knitting while the others eent for a walk. Now having a glass of wine. 
Hope you are all ok. Love and hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'looking forward to meeting you too. Very much indeed. You will have the time of your life with us because we are crazy ladies


I am ready! So pleased you had a good weekend. Hope the coming week is calm & peaceful for you. Hugs. Chris x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Mothers Day xxxxxxx


Same to you. Pleased you have had a good day, where about s are you? Wherever you are keep on having a rest. eat scones, drink wine and keep on knitting and enjoy yourselves. Hugs. Chris


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh I almost forgot. DS's girlfriend Julie sent DH and I some beautiful gifts she made by hand. What talent she has. The sweetest purse and we each got quilted phone cases.She did everything with needle and thread and you would almost swear it was done by machine.Her stitches are perfect. How she put leather handles on this purse by hand I will never figure out. I will post some pictures when DH finds me the cord to upload to the computer the pictures. Son brought us all kinds of candy and cookies. Can't wait to try them all..


She's a sweet one to put time and talent for you and son knows the way to your heart and goes there. Bless them both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Poor Susan, you aren't having much luck are you! I am sure it will soon be all ok. Just sit, have a nice drink of what you fancy, put on TV and knit. Or go to bed. Tomorrow is another day. Love Chris


Every time I trouble to tell a man even his shoes are untied, he tells me about his wife like i was interested in him and he's taken. Makes me wish I had an umbrella to pop him with. I like to talk to everyone and never think if it's a guy. They all think they are God's gift to the earth and most are unusually odd!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Theyve sent the wrong siz3e and differnet cuttlery drawer to what I ordered. That has to go back. Its too smalll. I know I didnt choose the tap on the sink but it can stay. NOTHING sems to be going right with these units. I have actually got some water now. I'm not going to Dancing, I'm staying in and having peace and a lovely bath. I dont intend to andwer the phone.


My friend here is doing a kitchen over and having similar wrong deliveries. They have so many numbers on the pieces then they must type or read them wrong. I got a cabinet for storage not in the kitchen but it was missing screws and can't be put together. I'll return it but it weighs a ton. I hate buying anything lately because it always means a return of some sort. I got a clothes pole and it came with 5 wheels not 4 but missing a rod to put it together!!! It's still in the box waiting to go back. Son is off to concerts with his friend and I'm glad he's having fun for a change but I'm here attached to a leash attached to a dog and feeling alone more than I should.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning ladies ...... I am feeling quite chipper today - we seem to have multitudes of baby birds in the trees (so many of them twittering, that I thought we had a small water leak), the sun is shining and I do not feel like I am in a furnace - it was beginning to get me down.
> 
> I have yet to catch up on everyone's escapades, so, dare I say, the next few pages might be me prattling on (haven't done that for a while hahaha)
> 
> I hope you are all feeling well - now I am going to do catch up.


I think my dog is half black and white border collie and half one like yours. What breed is your lovely black and white puppy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our Mother's Day is in May, but Happy Mother's Day to all who celebrate it now.


And from me, too. I hope you are all being treated well and having a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, Grandma Susan is home safe and sound. I couldnt get on line from the hotel because of the fact we were in the Gods, right at the top.
> 
> The room was so warm and the radiator was broken so we got the "handy man" to come and turn it off. We were right on the sea cliff and all we could here was sea gulls. If I'd had a gun at 5am both mornings I'd have shot them ! (only joking)
> 
> ...


So glad you had such a great time! I bet your Albert is happy you're back home, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, have had such a glorious day with DS. Have talked and laughed and just enjoyed our son. Tomorrow DH is home so he will have one on one son time. Sorry I didn't post pics yet, but will tomorrow. Had a great St. Pat's day ad am so happy. DSIL and DBIL called with three homes they thought we would like and we have two that we really like. Will be taking a facetime through them tomorrow I think. Have fingers crossed for our first choice.
> 
> Linky Happy Birthday Dear girl. Hope you have a very special day. Love ya!!!
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday wishes to Linky and Londy 's DH. I'm on page 8 ..you are on page 60, I'm catching up tho


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. It has been a beautiful day here. We visited a miniature pony centre. Had a swim and a cream tea. Did some knitting while the others eent for a walk. Now having a glass of wine.
> Hope you are all ok. Love and hugs. Xxxxx


Glad you're having a great time. It sounds wonderful. Love and hugs to you and Mr P. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Or I could knit it all up while i'M there and wear it home!


What a great idea!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have my 2 youngest GD's for an emergency overnight stay! DD4's SIL got back to her home and found her mother dead. Unfortunately when DD answered the phone, she yelled out the information to her DH, and so Miss M (5 years) was very upset when the children arrived here. She has gradually settled down. The children will now go home tomorrow, after travelling to a neighbouring town with us


Aw Judi sorry to hear this very sad news hope the Gd's and everyone will be ok!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, you just need *more* wine!!


OH that is where I went wrong, I will try to remember that next time, we were making French onion soup and it was a little wine for the soup and a lot of wine for the cook    it was really good...Oh and the soup turned out fantastic :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Same to you. Pleased you have had a good day, where about s are you? Wherever you are keep on having a rest. eat scones, drink wine and keep on knitting and enjoy yourselves. Hugs. Chris


Hi Chris, we are on Dartmoor near Bovey Tracey. Hugs to you too xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have chicken in the crock pot today with leeks onions, carrots, swede, turnips and peas. I also bought some red potatoes today and the variety was called Apache, never heard of those before!! Enjoy your dinner! xxx


both of these dinners sounds really good! we had beef barbeque yummy!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too. I hope you are all being treated well and having a wonderful day!


I am, thanks. Dd bought me some chocolate and a lovely book about Mothers and Daughters. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, Grandma Susan is home safe and sound. I couldnt get on line from the hotel because of the fact we were in the Gods, right at the top.
> 
> The room was so warm and the radiator was broken so we got the "handy man" to come and turn it off. We were right on the sea cliff and all we could here was sea gulls. If I'd had a gun at 5am both mornings I'd have shot them ! (only joking)
> 
> ...


Aaww how sweet!! Just getting out sometimes is enough isn't it, and being by the sea sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to those celebrating today!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Mothers Day to those celebrating today!!!!!


Hi Lisa and thank you. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These are what I was using, the narrow end keeps getting stuck in the needle


I have some of those and found the same thing it either would stick on the needle or in the yarn I use the little flexible O's they work really well and I have collected four or five different colors which really helps out when needing to mark different parts of a pattern and I use the ones that I make also.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa and thank you. Xxxx


Hello glad you are having a nice day sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Have the baby which is a good thing as I felt bad yesterday for not having him and in return I had a weird dream that I was neglecting him, so have given him lots of love and attention since he got here and I am still getting lots of laundry done still have a long way to go DD seems to change three or four times a day, need to go switch out some more while the baby is still asleep and then I want to knit for a little bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello glad you are having a nice day sounds like a lot of fun.


Having a good time. Lots of fresnh air and Im really tired. Off to bed soon. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have the baby which is a good thing as I felt bad yesterday for not having him and in return I had a weird dream that I was neglecting him, so have given him lots of love and attention since he got here and I am still getting lots of laundry done still have a long way to go DD seems to change three or four times a day, need to go switch out some more while the baby is still asleep and then I want to knit for a little bit.


Gs has decided he is sleeping in our cottage tonight. Enjoy you little one xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a good time. Lots of fresnh air and Im really tired. Off to bed soon. Xxx


I can imagine we are supposed to be warm all week and a few days it is supposed to rain but I hope not I would like to get out with the kids since they are off this week, I will be out Tuesday with DD for her test but that doesn't count because we will both be tired, Have a good night Purple off to change out the laundry!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am, thanks. Dd bought me some chocolate and a lovely book about Mothers and Daughters. Xx


That's great!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, we are on Dartmoor near Bovey Tracey. Hugs to you too xx


One of my friends lives in Ashburton, great part of the world. Hope the sun shines on all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> One of my friends lives in Ashburton, great part of the world. Hope the sun shines on all.


That's where some of my ancestors are from. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and 0'C (32'F). It's supposed to be nice out today. Great way to start the week.
My pork roast didn't go so well last night. It had a huge bone through the centre that threw the thermometer off. The thermometer said it was done, I made pasta and vegetables to go with it, but when it was carved, it wasn't done. 
My knitting went much better. I'm still plodding along. It's big enough that the cats can sleep on one end and I can still knit on the other.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have the baby which is a good thing as I felt bad yesterday for not having him and in return I had a weird dream that I was neglecting him, so have given him lots of love and attention since he got here and I am still getting lots of laundry done still have a long way to go DD seems to change three or four times a day, need to go switch out some more while the baby is still asleep and then I want to knit for a little bit.


DD went through that phase too. I introduced her to aprons. If you are going to do anything with liquids, put on an apron. I drew the line at multiple showers per day. I pay for the water. And you don't need a whole shower because you got liquid on your clothes. Even if it is smelly liquid.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, Grandma Susan is home safe and sound. I couldnt get on line from the hotel because of the fact we were in the Gods, right at the top.
> 
> The room was so warm and the radiator was broken so we got the "handy man" to come and turn it off. We were right on the sea cliff and all we could here was sea gulls. If I'd had a gun at 5am both mornings I'd have shot them ! (only joking)
> 
> ...


I'd trade sea gulls for the robins that insist on sitting on my roof right below my window and singing their little hearts out just before dawn.
I always figured you had a soft spot for Albert despite all the moaning. 
I'm glad you have a lovely getaway.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off to work now. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've slept for 15 hrs, so I'm sitting here still in pjs thinking what to do to make up for it. I might officially move into my sink unit. Then thats another box less. 

I'm not going to s and b or to dancing tonight. Tummy is back to being better. now I'm home. I shall catch up a littlre bit.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny still snow covered Pa.It is cold out. Am a bit jealous of you dear ladies in the UK with your flowers sprouting and green grass. I do believe it is called spring. I wonder if we will ever get any of it???

Happy Mother's Day to all who are celebrating at this time. Hope everyone had a lovely day with lots of goodies.

GS happy to know you had a good time and found some lovely dancing shoes also.I know what you mean about the birds singing so loudly so early in the morning when you are trying to sleep.I yelled out a window one time for them to knock it off. They didn't listen just got louder .lol Hope tummy is all better too.

Purple what a lovely get away you are having. Eating knitting and drinking, right up my alley and getting to be with your family, perfect.

Nitzi sorry your roast wasn't done cooking when you had wanted to eat.Think this has happened to us all. Have a good day at work.

Chrissy How was your mother's day??????

Londy How is your shawl coming along?????

Binky you take such good care of the baby. Don't ever worry you don't give him enough attention. Hope DD tests go well.

Pam sounds like your area is getting a touch of spring weather. Reading about the devastation from the mudslide.I feel so badly for those folks. Terrible loss of life. Glad you are in a safe area. Do you get alot of mudslides near where you live????

Jynx hope your weekend was good. Did you and your DS go to the yarn store??Supposed to hear today about house. Hope so, fingers crossed.

Lifeline are things okay???Haven't heard from you in ages it seems.Am getting worried about you.

Need to get ready to take Daisy for grooming this morning then DH to dialysis. I must have performed some weird trick in bed last night as my neck is so painful to move and is driving me mad. Hope it feels better soon.

Everyone have a lovely Monday. Purly


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have the baby which is a good thing as I felt bad yesterday for not having him and in return I had a weird dream that I was neglecting him, so have given him lots of love and attention since he got here and I am still getting lots of laundry done still have a long way to go DD seems to change three or four times a day, need to go switch out some more while the baby is still asleep and then I want to knit for a little bit.


Get a grip girl!!!!! You are NOT the one neglecting that baby.....

I sure understand about the changing four times a day. And not just a girl thing...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've come home with 2 new knitting books, a quilting book, an art and poetry book and one for the I-pad..... Did not go to up yarn store, as we had men in tow.... However, we might do nails at the place right across the street..... That would be fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd trade sea gulls for the robins that insist on sitting on my roof right below my window and singing their little hearts out just before dawn.
> I always figured you had a soft spot for Albert despite all the moaning.
> I'm glad you have a lovely getaway.


At present, we have doves that have thrown together a nest in a large glass candle holder bell hanging on the patio wall right outside the bedroom patio doors. She hasn't laid eggs yet, so not there all the time but sure are noisy... And what a public place....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've slept for 15 hrs, so I'm sitting here still in pjs thinking what to do to make up for it. I might officially move into my sink unit. Then thats another box less.
> 
> I'm not going to s and b or to dancing tonight. Tummy is back to being better. now I'm home. I shall catch up a littlre bit.


Glad your tummy is back to being Better. You sure must have needed to rest. I didn't!t go to bed until 5 this morning and mom rang at 9 so I doubt I'll accomplish much today. Sure would like to get a haircut but to lazy to call around for an appointment. I also need to find mom's credit card info and get the chemical,lawn service started.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My Mother's Day was good. Visits from DS3, GS1 with family (the baby is growing fast!) and was invited to DS2's for dinner so I did not have to work! I have a 10cm cake made just for me, iced with 'Nanny' and a red rose on it. I also have chocolates. And I'm trying to cut down on sugar!

Now I'm looking forward to next week.Easter school hols. I am with the twins on Monday, and bound to be 'helping' with the boys during the week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone hope you are all having a good Monday. I am having a very quiet day, terrible back ache and having trouble getting around. So have sat & knitted on & off all day. I have been wandering around the kitchen with a chair to unload dishwasher & put the washing on. Now waiting for DH to get home to take it out! 
I had a great day yesterday with the girls & their boys. I was spoilt by both the girls and had nice home-made cards from the boys, I love hand-made cards!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi honey


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. It has been a beautiful day here. We visited a miniature pony centre. Had a swim and a cream tea. Did some knitting while the others eent for a walk. Now having a glass of wine.
> Hope you are all ok. Love and hugs. Xxxxx


Hi honey!Was it a very tiny centre for normal-sized ponies or a normal sized centre for very small pones?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad you are having fun and getting some relaxation in!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have some of those and found the same thing it either would stick on the needle or in the yarn I use the little flexible O's they work really well and I have collected four or five different colors which really helps out when needing to mark different parts of a pattern and I use the ones that I make also.


I haven't seen flexible Os but they sound like what I need. No good with lifeline though! :x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy How is your shawl coming along?????
> 
> Hi Purly! The shawl is creeping along and I am now getting to the part where the flowers at the edge start! Things are going to get a little more complicated soon........! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've come home with 2 new knitting books, a quilting book, an art and poetry book and one for the I-pad..... Did not go to up yarn store, as we had men in tow.... However, we might do nails at the place right across the street..... That would be fun.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all having a good Monday. I am having a very quiet day, terrible back ache and having trouble getting around. So have sat & knitted on & off all day. I have been wandering around the kitchen with a chair to unload dishwasher & put the washing on. Now waiting for DH to get home to take it out!
> I had a great day yesterday with the girls & their boys. I was spoilt by both the girls and had nice home-made cards from the boys, I love hand-made cards!


Glad you had a lovely Mothers' day but sorry to hear you back is giving you grief. Hope you are feeling better soon!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, It's strange having the daylight at 7pm at night. Ive emptied another box and stacked my sink unit. DH made the lunch and to be honest I've not done much at all. Did some washing. I havent knitted since Thursday. I shall really have to get on with this aran. I'm no further forward.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, It's strange having the daylight at 7pm at night. Ive emptied another box and stacked my sink unit. DH made the lunch and to be honest I've not done much at all. Did some washing. I havent knitted since Thursday. I shall really have to get on with this aran. I'm no further forward.


Really tough if it's not fun and hard going too. Grit your teeth girl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a lovely time with three of my Zumba ladies today. One of them lives out in the country so we headed for her house after Zumba for coffee and nibbles. We then headed for the lovely local pub for a really nice salmon lunch with a glass of wine and three hours nattering, delish!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy I wish I had a quarter of your get up and go. I'm a bit concerned about when we go to Lincoln cos I'm not ALL that good at walking for long times. I dont mind going back to the hotel though!. I dont want to spoil any funs....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy I wish I had a quarter of your get up and go. I'm a bit concerned about when we go to Lincoln cos I'm not ALL that good at walking for long times. I dont mind going back to the hotel though!. I dont want to spoil any funs....


Lincoln is for sitting, eati g, drink ing and knitting. Ok!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi honey
> 
> Hi honey!Was it a very tiny centre for normal-sized ponies or a normal sized centre for very small pones?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad you are having fun and getting some relaxation in!! xxx


It was a normal sized centre for very small ponies. Gs tried to pick one up and nearly sicceeded! Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to play cards now. Luv u all xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


I love your wares purple. I also hope the weather is being kind to you because its misty and cold, here on the East coast. You atke it easy. I'm pleased that LM is swimming a length. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny still snow covered Pa.It is cold out. Am a bit jealous of you dear ladies in the UK with your flowers sprouting and green grass. I do believe it is called spring. I wonder if we will ever get any of it???
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all who are celebrating at this time. Hope everyone had a lovely day with lots of goodies.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly - spring will make its way to your area one of these days. We're having a mixed bag - a few days of rainy weather followed by a couple of days of sunshine and dry weather. Typical spring here. Although, we have now set an all-time high for rainfall total for March - about 9.5 inches. Beat the old record of 8.4 that was set back in 1950. Too much rain all at one time led to that hill giving way. No, we're not really in any danger from mudslides where I live - just the ever present danger of a major earthquake at some time or the other. Hopefully never in my lifetime. Have been through a few here, but not the "big" one they continue to say is in our future.

Doing a couple of chores and puttering around today and then back to some knitting.

Hope all is going well with everyone! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lincoln is for sitting, eati g, drink ing and knitting. Ok!


Absolutely spot on! We are going for a nice, restful break to meet up with each other. Lincoln will be there but that is not what we are going to see!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was a normal sized centre for very small ponies. Gs tried to pick one up and nearly sicceeded! Xxxxx


Check his back pack!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


Ooooooh, yummy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a lovely time with three of my Zumba ladies today. One of them lives out in the country so we headed for her house after Zumba for coffee and nibbles. We then headed for the lovely local pub for a really nice salmon lunch with a glass of wine and three hours nattering, delish!!!


That sounds like some wonderful fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


Sounds like a great day! Love those yarns!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Londy I wish I had a quarter of your get up and go. I'm a bit concerned about when we go to Lincoln cos I'm not ALL that good at walking for long times. I dont mind going back to the hotel though!. I dont want to spoil any funs....


Susan you do whatever you can do, that's what I am going to do. If the others want to go hiking we can sit & wait for them! That's what Londy has told me to do. As Long as we all have a good time, which I am sure we will, everything will be fine!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


That all looks great, that will keep you busy for a few days. Glad you re having a break. Hugs. Chris


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD went through that phase too. I introduced her to aprons. If you are going to do anything with liquids, put on an apron. I drew the line at multiple showers per day. I pay for the water. And you don't need a whole shower because you got liquid on your clothes. Even if it is smelly liquid.


Two of my girls tried to be multiple clothes changers from when they first began dressing on their own, and because the clothing wasn't soiled, I made them put each set of clothing neatly in an empty drawer, to be worn over the following days. The number of days the clothes were used for, depended on the number of sets of clothing worn for a minute, or 3. As they grew, this particular habit was curtailed, when they realised that they were wearing clothing that was used on the first day of the week :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've come home with 2 new knitting books, a quilting book, an art and poetry book and one for the I-pad..... Did not go to up yarn store, as we had men in tow.... However, we might do nails at the place right across the street..... That would be fun.


I now expect to see some great achievements from you, regarding your iPad. I hope the new book has ALL the information that you require :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to work now. Everyone have a great day.


Have a good day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all having a good Monday. I am having a very quiet day, terrible back ache and having trouble getting around. So have sat & knitted on & off all day. I have been wandering around the kitchen with a chair to unload dishwasher & put the washing on. Now waiting for DH to get home to take it out!
> I had a great day yesterday with the girls & their boys. I was spoilt by both the girls and had nice home-made cards from the boys, I love hand-made cards!


Isn't it great to celebrate with the kids & grand kids, but such a shame to have to deal with associated pain in the following days :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't seen flexible Os but they sound like what I need. No good with lifeline though! :x


They come in at least 2 sizes and I think there are lots of different colours. I have some green ones, and purple ones. Also have small ones for the small gauge needles, and larger ones for the larger gauge needles. I love them, cos they do not distort the knitted fabric, whereas the harder, rigid rings do; because these are also thicker rings.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy How is your shawl coming along?????
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was a normal sized centre for very small ponies. Gs tried to pick one up and nearly sicceeded! Xxxxx


That would have been a wonderful photographic moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


Oooohhhh that looks so yummy, can't wait to see what it grows up to be, or do you already have ideas for them?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is me caught up! I have also been de-prickling my backyard. I found quite a large mat of Cow-trop - very nasty noxious weed, which has a huge number of large prickles, which leaves a large, painful lump; if stepped on - very nasty plant :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all my brain is not functioning at the moment have to worry about keeping dd awake for five hours in the a.m., I did get to see my baby sis tee and her kids and my nephews baby she looks just like him such a doll! Glad everyone is doing well have a good night/ day/evening which ever applies!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These are what I was using, the narrow end keeps getting stuck in the needle


Here is a picture of the little solid brass ones I prefer... And the little rubber ones that are dirt cheap... Used on the bracelet looms the kids are crazy about right now or I buy the tiniest hair ones....... The rubber ones can be cut if you forget to move them when running a lifeline through..... I do not use the lifelines, but do use markers for pattern repeats, etc....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone hope you are all having a good Monday. I am having a very quiet day, terrible back ache and having trouble getting around. So have sat & knitted on & off all day. I have been wandering around the kitchen with a chair to unload dishwasher & put the washing on. Now waiting for DH to get home to take it out!
> I had a great day yesterday with the girls & their boys. I was spoilt by both the girls and had nice home-made cards from the boys, I love hand-made cards!


Oh dear, maybe a little overdoing yesterday?

I love homemade cards and gifts and the grands always do something like that for special occasions.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi honey
> 
> Hi honey!Was it a very tiny centre for normal-sized ponies or a normal sized centre for very small pones?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad you are having fun and getting some relaxation in!! xxx


There were miniature ponies at the place I was helping at in Taos. The lady had an entire wall of competition ribbons. The little horse trailer looked like a child's toy..... DH wants an entire miniature farm with horses, cows, donkeys and fainting sheep.... Silly man.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


Love than Manos....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I now expect to see some great achievements from you, regarding your iPad. I hope the new book has ALL the information that you require :-(


One does have to READ the book first... But it does look like a good easy one. I have another that is a little more technical... But got stopped she I could't determine ID. I think I have that solved now. Once company leaves, I'll carve out some time...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all my brain is not functioning at the moment have to worry about keeping dd awake for five hours in the a.m., I did get to see my baby sis tee and her kids and my nephews baby she looks just like him such a doll! Glad everyone is doing well have a good night/ day/evening which ever applies!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Do you have to have DD up extra early? Hope the tests show everything is normal and this was all just a one time deal.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, we had a crew come and redo mom"s back planting.... But I don't like the way he placed the one rose bush and I thought he charged too much... as we still have to pay the nursery for all the plants he picked out.... He did cut and bag and pill opal the violets out, though I rather liked them and would have moved them to my yard had it been ready for planting. His guys are supposed to co come cut and move my railroad ties.... Sure hope that is not so expensive. I sure won't let him plant it!!!!! 

We took them power washer down in case NIL wants to do the deck,,but think we will let the grands do the staining so they can earn some money.... Livey is also going to do the plant sale so I best get some places cleared ... or at lest clean out pots.

I've just ordered tickets for the minor league baseball game Sun. With all you can eat tickets. It is a beautiful setting and it will be a real treat for mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wisconsin is in the Final Four of the college basketball and sis and her guy are huge fans. We would love to have them stay for all the festivities the next week-end and did make a couple of calls to some acquaintances for tickets, but I think their airfare in non-refundable or penalized for changes. The wine festival,is that week-end too and they are big into that... And lots of great free music concerts....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you have to have DD up extra early? Hope the tests show everything is normal and this was all just a one time deal.


Yes she was only allowed to sleep from midnight to four it is now five thirty so far so good going to straighten her hair for her in a few minutes, and thank you I hope so to but she has to have an MRI done on the twenty fourth and I don't know how long it will take to get results.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wisconsin is in the Final Four of the college basketball and sis and her guy are huge fans. We would love to have them stay for all the festivities the next week-end and did make a couple of calls to some acquaintances for tickets, but I think their airfare in non-refundable or penalized for changes. The wine festival,is that week-end too and they are big into that... And lots of great free music concerts....


That sounds like fun to bad they have to go!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


Wow lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go for now and find some breakfast and coffee and then straighten Dd's hair.
Have a lovey day everyone will try to check bak when I return home. Love and hugs

Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Yesterday was wonderful. People were out with their shorts on playing Frisbee. It was 12'C (54'F) and sunny. It's not going to be sunny today 
I didn't get any knitting done, just enjoyed the lovely weather.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You are a very talented lady, and just remember that any pattern we take on is only made up of 2 stitches, said stitches are just arranged in a way that will develop into a beautiful, intricate pattern; and you are capable of completing these beautiful patterns :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for the pep talk Judi, I needed that! I just have to jump on in and do it rather than throw it in a corner until I feel like tackling it!! Where would I find the flexible 'O's, I'm going to need them?! Have had a look on ebay and elsewhere but no luck.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well that is me caught up! I have also been de-prickling my backyard. I found quite a large mat of Cow-trop - very nasty noxious weed, which has a huge number of large prickles, which leaves a large, painful lump; if stepped on - very nasty plant :shock:


Haha,I first read that as 'a very *tasty* noxious weed!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all my brain is not functioning at the moment have to worry about keeping dd awake for five hours in the a.m., I did get to see my baby sis tee and her kids and my nephews baby she looks just like him such a doll! Glad everyone is doing well have a good night/ day/evening which ever applies!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


You know what we always say Binky, hang in there girl!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Here is a picture of the little solid brass ones I prefer... And the little rubber ones that are dirt cheap... Used on the bracelet looms the kids are crazy about right now or I buy the tiniest hair ones....... The rubber ones can be cut if you forget to move them when running a lifeline through..... I do not use the lifelines, but do use markers for pattern repeats, etc....


Didn't get the picture, dear!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There were miniature ponies at the place I was helping at in Taos. The lady had an entire wall of competition ribbons. The little horse trailer looked like a child's toy..... DH wants an entire miniature farm with horses, cows, donkeys and fainting sheep.... Silly man.


*Fainting* sheep??!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


I want to pet the fuzzy ones


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *Fainting* sheep??!!!


I thought they were fainting goats.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, we had a crew come and redo mom"s back planting.... But I don't like the way he placed the one rose bush and I thought he charged too much... as we still have to pay the nursery for all the plants he picked out.... He did cut and bag and pill opal the violets out, though I rather liked them and would have moved them to my yard had it been ready for planting. His guys are supposed to co come cut and move my railroad ties.... Sure hope that is not so expensive. I sure won't let him plant it!!!!!
> 
> We took them power washer down in case NIL wants to do the deck,,but think we will let the grands do the staining so they can earn some money.... Livey is also going to do the plant sale so I best get some places cleared ... or at lest clean out pots.
> 
> I've just ordered tickets for the minor league baseball game Sun. With all you can eat tickets. It is a beautiful setting and it will be a real treat for mom.


Hope it all falls into place Jynx and that you and Mom have the best time on Sunday, sounds like fun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wisconsin is in the Final Four of the college basketball and sis and her guy are huge fans. We would love to have them stay for all the festivities the next week-end and did make a couple of calls to some acquaintances for tickets, but I think their airfare in non-refundable or penalized for changes. The wine festival,is that week-end too and they are big into that... And lots of great free music concerts....


What a shame they didn't get open-ended plane tickets, that sounds like a lot to miss!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go for now and find some breakfast and coffee and then straighten Dd's hair.
> Have a lovey day everyone will try to check bak when I return home. Love and hugs
> 
> Binky


Hope it all goes well love, treat it as mom and DD time!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Happy April's Fool Day.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Happy April's Fool Day.
> Have a great day everyone.


Sorry Nitz, didn't see you there! have a good day at work, catch you tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought they were fainting goats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Yesterday was wonderful. People were out with their shorts on playing Frisbee. It was 12'C (54'F) and sunny. It's not going to be sunny today
> I didn't get any knitting done, just enjoyed the lovely weather.


Make the most of every sunny day, I don't think any of us get enough of them!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. I keep kidding myself that I'm late up because of the lost hour we've had. haha. Over 60's today. Then I dont know what we'll do. Maybe do some grocery shopping. We inend to go to the garden centre tomorrow before we collect the GS's from school. have a nice day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. I keep kidding myself that I'm late up because of the lost hour we've had. haha. Over 60's today. Then I dont know what we'll do. Maybe do some grocery shopping. We inend to go to the garden centre tomorrow before we collect the GS's from school. have a nice day everyone.


Good morning Susan, lovely sunny day here, just off to the front garden to pull some weeds! Have a good time at over 60s!!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Is supposed to go to 60 today, will believe it when it comes.Sad news, was outbid on house we wanted and the second choice sold already. Still trying. Joints acting up somewhat and neck stiff and sore, don't know why, everything was going really good. Getting ready to go to Pittsburgh tomorrow for DH surgery on Thursday. Probably won't be back on till Friday. DS had a earthquake in S.Korea today. He is fine, but said it screwed up telecommunications badly.

Getting stuff together for trip and that is about all I plan on doing today.Was hoping to do some knitting, maybe later in the day when meds hopefully kick in. Got a shimmery blue yarn for DS new sweater and some gorgeous variegated yarns, in a beautiful purple and one in pinks and greens.

Chrissy hope your back feels much improved today.

GS enjoy the over 60's and hope you win big.

Binky hope the tests for your DD go well.

Jynx have fun the next couple of days with you fsmily. Sounds like wonderful times.

Londy not sure what flexible markers are. I have some that are different colors and could send you some of those, but not sure they are that flexible. Does anyone have a pic as to what these markers look like????If they are like mine I'll send you some.

Purple your vacation sounds lovely with all the activities going on. Tell LM congrats on her swimming length of pool.

Nitzi was lovely here also yesterday. Enjoy the sun as much as possible.

Pam glad to know you are not in landslide area. Have a good day. Enjoy visit with friend and her boys.

Jolly hope all is going better for you dear. Do you still have DS's girlfriend staying with you?????How is the dog??

Lifeline haven't heard from you. Am worried. 

Has anyone heard from Lifeline.?????? I haven't seen her post in awhile.

Xiang I also read your weed as tasty at first, hahaha, instead of nasty. Need to pay more attention.

Off and running for now, well maybe limping along is better. Everyone take care. Love Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy I wish I had a quarter of your get up and go. I'm a bit concerned about when we go to Lincoln cos I'm not ALL that good at walking for long times. I dont mind going back to the hotel though!. I dont want to spoil any funs....


You probably won't be alone! I cannot walk fast or too far without a lot of pain.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a god day. Played table tennis with gs. LM did lots of swimming and now do a whole length of the pool. Also found the local yarn shop and this what I bought.....


I love the two variegated ones. What will you make? Or don't you care yet?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly - spring will make its way to your area one of these days. We're having a mixed bag - a few days of rainy weather followed by a couple of days of sunshine and dry weather. Typical spring here. Although, we have now set an all-time high for rainfall total for March - about 9.5 inches. Beat the old record of 8.4 that was set back in 1950. Too much rain all at one time led to that hill giving way. No, we're not really in any danger from mudslides where I live - just the ever present danger of a major earthquake at some time or the other. Hopefully never in my lifetime. Have been through a few here, but not the "big" one they continue to say is in our future.
> 
> Doing a couple of chores and puttering around today and then back to some knitting.
> 
> Hope all is going well with everyone! xxxooo


It's like summer here. Very warm with lots of sunshine. At this rate summer will be uncomfortably hot!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The blouse and skirt I bought cheaply in London look good together as a dress, but not on me! It clings, so the huge bump that is my stomach pulls the skirt right out, and it then drapes back hard into my lap. Looks awful. I have now ordered a maxi dress in suitable colours as my fall-back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You probably won't be alone! I cannot walk fast or too far without a lot of pain.


....and PurpleFi has dodgy knees and I have a slightly dodgy ankle so we're all in the same boat, so to speak!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The blouse and skirt I bought cheaply in London look good together as a dress, but not on me! It clings, so the huge bump that is my stomach pulls the skirt right out, and it then drapes back hard into my lap. Looks awful. I have now ordered a maxi dress in suitable colours as my fall-back.


Oh what a shame. I know what you mean and have had a similar experience. E-bay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Londy not sure what flexible markers are. I have some that are different colors and could send you some of those, but not sure they are that flexible. Does anyone have a pic as to what these markers look like????If they are like mine I'll send you some.

So sorry you were outbid on the house you wanted, try and believe it was because something better is coming along!!!It's a shame you have to do this journey when you are suffering, what op is your DH having/ Hope all goes well, will be thinking of you!
I don't know what the flexible markers are either, haven't seen them before but they sound good!! Love'n'hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I weent to over 60's and won £2....I won nothing on the raffle. Then we went food shopping. 

The kitchen firm are sending out our last two items tomorrow, so we wont be able to collect the boys from school. I must ring up and see if Thursday is ok to do it.

I started little Maisies school jumper but it looked too small, So I'm doing it on 4,mm and 3.25mm She's only a tiny little mite and 3 yr old.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley I'm so sorry you were unlucky on the houses. I also hope that DS's treatment is successful. I might send lifeline a text and see if I get an answer.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the pep talk Judi, I needed that! I just have to jump on in and do it rather than throw it in a corner until I feel like tackling it!! Where would I find the flexible 'O's, I'm going to need them?! Have had a look on ebay and elsewhere but no luck.


If any of the cheap stores have some version of the Rainbow Loom, that kids are going crazy for, there is 600 small coloured rubber bands in that kit, and it was only A$8.00. I can't remember where I got my "flexible o's", but they would cost a lot more, and you would get a lot less


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Devon. Had a lovely day. Seen butterflies, otters, lots of rare breed sheep and chickens. I tried to smuggle out some alpacas and angora goats but couldn't. Been on an old steam train through lovely country side and had a pub lu nch. Now tired and having a glass of wine. 
Going to make another wingspan with the variagated and not sure what I am doing with the rest.
Hope you are all ok. Love you all lots xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha,I first read that as 'a very *tasty* noxious weed!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hhmm .......... I suppose that it MIGHT be tasty, if prepared in the correct way  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have only just come on here. I looked after GS today which was a struggle as my back is really painful. I insisted I could manage and I did. Little one seemed aware that I wasn't going to get on the floor & play!
When I got home I went to lay down, it's 10pm and I just got up again. 
I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I will cach up with you all in he morning. Night night. Love. Chris


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If any of the cheap stores have some version of the Rainbow Loom, that kids are going crazy for, there is 600 small coloured rubber bands in that kit, and it was only A$8.00. I can't remember where I got my "flexible o's", but they would cost a lot more, and you would get a lot less


Great idea! Will have a look for that, thanks dear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had a lovely day. Seen butterflies, otters, lots of rare breed sheep and chickens. I tried to smuggle out some alpacas and angora goats but couldn't. Been on an old steam train through lovely country side and had a pub lu nch. Now tired and having a glass of wine.
> Going to make another wingspan with the variagated and not sure what I am doing with the rest.
> Hope you are all ok. Love you all lots xxxx


Glad all is well and you are having a lovely time!! Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I have only just come on here. I looked after GS today which was a struggle as my back is really painful. I insisted I could manage and I did. Little one seemed aware that I wasn't going to get on the floor & play!
> When I got home I went to lay down, it's 10pm and I just got up again.
> I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I will cach up with you all in he morning. Night night. Love. Chris


Hmmmm, off to the doctor with you, methinks!!! Gentle healing hugs coming your way xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had a lovely day. Seen butterflies, otters, lots of rare breed sheep and chickens. I tried to smuggle out some alpacas and angora goats but couldn't. Been on an old steam train through lovely country side and had a pub lu nch. Now tired and having a glass of wine.
> Going to make another wingspan with the variagated and not sure what I am doing with the rest.
> Hope you are all ok. Love you all lots xxxx


What a wonderful day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the pep talk Judi, I needed that! I just have to jump on in and do it rather than throw it in a corner until I feel like tackling it!! Where would I find the flexible 'O's, I'm going to need them?! Have had a look on ebay and elsewhere but no luck.


deramores might have them and amazon might have the ones made by clover(I say might because I don't know if uk will have them) :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You know what we always say Binky, hang in there girl!!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxx


hahaha thank you and I appreciate that and that was supposed to say sister :roll: don't know what could have happened there...stupid auto correct.... :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope it all goes well love, treat it as mom and DD time!!!


we did and it was a lovely day even though we were tired!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to try to add a picture of the stitch markers


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am going to try to add a picture of the stitch markers


I have those and use them, too, not exclusively, but I do like them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If any of the cheap stores have some version of the Rainbow Loom, that kids are going crazy for, there is 600 small coloured rubber bands in that kit, and it was only A$8.00. I can't remember where I got my "flexible o's", but they would cost a lot more, and you would get a lot less


That's a good idea as the picture I posted they are 4.99 and you only get 20 I think.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had a lovely day. Seen butterflies, otters, lots of rare breed sheep and chickens. I tried to smuggle out some alpacas and angora goats but couldn't. Been on an old steam train through lovely country side and had a pub lu nch. Now tired and having a glass of wine.
> Going to make another wingspan with the variagated and not sure what I am doing with the rest.
> Hope you are all ok. Love you all lots xxxx


That sounds like a wonderful day!! I would love to take a train trip.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I have only just come on here. I looked after GS today which was a struggle as my back is really painful. I insisted I could manage and I did. Little one seemed aware that I wasn't going to get on the floor & play!
> When I got home I went to lay down, it's 10pm and I just got up again.
> I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I will cach up with you all in he morning. Night night. Love. Chris


I truly hope you feel better tomorrow, back pain is at the tops for the worst with earache right behind it.
gentle hugs(((()))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I have those and use them, too, not exclusively, but I do like them.


I do use the plastic ones that look like a safety pin also and have quite a few colors now of those.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly so sorry that you did not get the house you wanted, I hope all goes well tomorrow for DH's surgery.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Crochet Bonnet workshop is now open. If you are a crocheter this would be an interesting one for you. She is going to show us how to join different floral motifs and shape them - but the information will be helpful if you wish to join motifs in an afgan or other project.

I would highly recommend this one.

Click on the link under my post and scroll down to #54


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Didn't get the picture, dear!


Let's try again...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *Fainting* sheep??!!!


Or it could be little goats.... Yes, we saw them at a park and they just keel over when they get excited or scared..... There is a cat called a rag doll that kind of does the same thing... Just goes limp


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I thought they were fainting goats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a slightly overcast Erie. Is supposed to go to 60 today, will believe it when it comes.Sad news, was outbid on house we wanted and the second choice sold already. Still trying. Joints acting up somewhat and neck stiff and sore, don't know why, everything was going really good. Getting ready to go to Pittsburgh tomorrow for DH surgery on Thursday. Probably won't be back on till Friday. DS had a earthquake in S.Korea today. He is fine, but said it screwed up telecommunications badly.


Hate that you lost both houses. The right one is just waiting to be found......

Exactly what surgery are they doing tomorrow? Hope it all goes well......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If any of the cheap stores have some version of the Rainbow Loom, that kids are going crazy for, there is 600 small coloured rubber bands in that kit, and it was only A$8.00. I can't remember where I got my "flexible o's", but they would cost a lot more, and you would get a lot less


Yes, and the little bands like that are also found in hair accessory dept. for really little girls... $1 or $2 for a lifetime supply..... And I do like the different colors to mean different things.

LONDY, of you can't locate either style, send me a PM with address and I can drop in the post....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, the saga continues. I went to Sit and Stitch today and then BFF and I stopped at Tues. Morning for more yarn. When I got home at 3, there was a message from sis at 11. Mom was not right, incoherent, etc. they did take a little drive but then came back and she laid down. Also the toilet is leaking there so how did I want to handle that? We went over about 4 and invited them all for dinner. (Also had DD and Livey in between two practices so they could see her this trip). Mom came, but we are not sure she even recognized Gerry at first. Very disoriented, quiet, a little rocky on feet. She was back home and in bed by 8:30. I really think she had a. I I-stroke. Sis and BIL are meeting my other DD for lunch and a little outing tomorrow, but mom may stay at home and rest. Thurs. is hair and Spring dance show in evening. Sis leaves Friday and we did get tickets to take mom to here favorite baseball stadium Sunday... Probably threw that $60. away... BIL had both mom and dad with dementia problems etc. and he feels mom is not all there as well. She really only had two coherent sentences all day. Good to have someone else see it first hand and not think I'm crazy.... But this is the worst she has been and I have no idea what to do. They say she talked about hiring a teenager to come in and help her.... Impossible and not the solution..... I just know that I can't be a babysitter 24/7 and run two houses completely.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to do a couple puzzles and get some sleep. I need to make some copies for sis, hunt down some needles and yarn for mom and sis (mom thinks she can knit lace.... Not likely...) and run something to post office. Sis's daughter called from Africa today and needs a flash drive ASAP.... She works for a non-profit there and is always needing things not readily available there......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very foggy and wet today. All I intend doing is making a stew and I was going to iron, but I've talked myself out of that. Have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am going to try to add a picture of the stitch markers


Ok, thanks for that, I will look out for them! I found the Rainbow Loom Judi mentioned on Ebay and bought a mini version with 100 little bands. Liv will love it even if I don't use them, it was only £2.14 including postage!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I have only just come on here. I looked after GS today which was a struggle as my back is really painful. I insisted I could manage and I did. Little one seemed aware that I wasn't going to get on the floor & play!
> When I got home I went to lay down, it's 10pm and I just got up again.
> I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I will cach up with you all in he morning. Night night. Love. Chris


Hope your back is ok today Chris and not as painful. :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Let's try again...


Oh cool!! The metal ones look like the jewellery findings I am using at the moment, got them from the knit and sew show at Olympia recently. Loving the bracelets and can't see me getting my hands on those bands because Liv will grab them when she sees them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and the little bands like that are also found in hair accessory dept. for really little girls... $1 or $2 for a lifetime supply..... And I do like the different colors to mean different things.
> 
> LONDY, of you can't locate either style, send me a PM with address and I can drop in the post....


Thanks Jynx! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the saga continues. I went to Sit and Stitch today and then BFF and I stopped at Tues. Morning for more yarn. When I got home at 3, there was a message from sis at 11. Mom was not right, incoherent, etc. they did take a little drive but then came back and she laid down. Also the toilet is leaking there so how did I want to handle that? We went over about 4 and invited them all for dinner. (Also had DD and Livey in between two practices so they could see her this trip). Mom came, but we are not sure she even recognized Gerry at first. Very disoriented, quiet, a little rocky on feet. She was back home and in bed by 8:30. I really think she had a. I I-stroke. Sis and BIL are meeting my other DD for lunch and a little outing tomorrow, but mom may stay at home and rest. Thurs. is hair and Spring dance show in evening. Sis leaves Friday and we did get tickets to take mom to here favorite baseball stadium Sunday... Probably threw that $60. away... BIL had both mom and dad with dementia problems etc. and he feels mom is not all there as well. She really only had two coherent sentences all day. Good to have someone else see it first hand and not think I'm crazy.... But this is the worst she has been and I have no idea what to do. They say she talked about hiring a teenager to come in and help her.... Impossible and not the solution..... I just know that I can't be a babysitter 24/7 and run two houses completely.....


Could it possibly be a water infection, often mistaken for dementia and certainly will make mild dementia a lot worse? I have personal experience of this with several friends and relatives. So sorry this is happening but can you get a urine sample checked without having to get her to the doctors?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the saga continues. I went to Sit and Stitch today and then BFF and I stopped at Tues. Morning for more yarn. When I got home at 3, there was a message from sis at 11. Mom was not right, incoherent, etc. they did take a little drive but then came back and she laid down. Also the toilet is leaking there so how did I want to handle that? We went over about 4 and invited them all for dinner. (Also had DD and Livey in between two practices so they could see her this trip). Mom came, but we are not sure she even recognized Gerry at first. Very disoriented, quiet, a little rocky on feet. She was back home and in bed by 8:30. I really think she had a. I I-stroke. Sis and BIL are meeting my other DD for lunch and a little outing tomorrow, but mom may stay at home and rest. Thurs. is hair and Spring dance show in evening. Sis leaves Friday and we did get tickets to take mom to here favorite baseball stadium Sunday... Probably threw that $60. away... BIL had both mom and dad with dementia problems etc. and he feels mom is not all there as well. She really only had two coherent sentences all day. Good to have someone else see it first hand and not think I'm crazy.... But this is the worst she has been and I have no idea what to do. They say she talked about hiring a teenager to come in and help her.... Impossible and not the solution..... I just know that I can't be a babysitter 24/7 and run two houses completely.....


Sorry about your mum Jynx. It's not nice BUT please remember YOUR limitations too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up and ready to go and do some work! Have already been to Liv's school early this morning as it is Gordon Day (the school is Gordon School) The lower school put on a little concert which was very good, and so sweet and Jakes is this afternoon with the upper school so we will go back for that at 2.00pm. I have already wasted and hour of the time in between, sitting here communicating!!! Have a good day/night/evening/afternoon, wherever you are. Lotsa love, xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a very stormy Southern Indiana, waiting for the kids to get here, you would think that I would sleep like a rock last night but couldn't sleep for anything


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh cool!! The metal ones look like the jewellery findings I am using at the moment, got them from the knit and sew show at Olympia recently. Loving the bracelets and can't see me getting my hands on those bands because Liv will grab them when she sees them!!


Yes, like jewelry findings but quite thin and no join so no snagging. The hair ones are super cheap or you can get the replacement loom packages in variety stores without the loom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Could it possibly be a water infection, often mistaken for dementia and certainly will make mild dementia a lot worse? I have personal experience of this with several friends and relatives. So sorry this is happening but can you get a urine sample checked without having to get her to the doctors?


She probably does run a slight urinary tract infection all the time, but they don't treat because it is a symptomatic... It pain. It seems to have been brought on by visit and all the extra activity... We are pondering this morning just what to do, but stephe isn't awake yet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had quite a productive day for me today. I made a beef casserole. I knit 1 row of the aran (which took 20mins) and I'm halfway up the back of Maisies school jumper. She is such a tiny tot, I'm hoping its not too big.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Could it possibly be a water infection, often mistaken for dementia and certainly will make mild dementia a lot worse? I have personal experience of this with several friends and relatives. So sorry this is happening but can you get a urine sample checked without having to get her to the doctors?


You beat me to it, a couple of my elderly friends have been the same. Hopefully this might be what's wrong with mum.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a very stormy Southern Indiana, waiting for the kids to get here, you would think that I would sleep like a rock last night but couldn't sleep for anything


You could try lavender oil on your pillow? My sleep has improved since I started taking a mug of low cal hot chocolate to bed with me!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had quite a productive day for me today. I made a beef casserole. I knit 1 row of the aran (which took 20mins) and I'm halfway up the back of Maisies school jumper. She is such a tiny tot, I'm hoping its not too big.


She'll grow!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We are off to the Dr. at 2. I will talk to him about urinary tract infection, but he will want to wait for test results.... I KNOW mo doesn't drink anywhere near enough and I do have her taking cranberry pills...... He will also probably want her to see urologist again and that will be a battle. He pretty much caused the staph infection that caused all the holiday hospital, rehab, nursing home issues. Same with see the nephrologist. Mom won't do what they recommend so I see no point in going. It is going to be a very long, day, week and immediate future. I need to be 3 different places at the same time tomorrow morning. Impossible......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You could try lavender oil on your pillow? My sleep has improved since I started taking a mug of low cal hot chocolate to bed with me!!!


I have some lavender sprays. One is called Panic Button that a friend gave me in rehab. Love it and it is calming.... I've been taking Valerian Root in the evening as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are off to the Dr. at 2. I will talk to him about urinary tract infection, but he will want to wait for test results.... I KNOW mo doesn't drink anywhere near enough and I do have her taking cranberry pills...... He will also probably want her to see urologist again and that will be a battle. He pretty much caused the staph infection that caused all the holiday hospital, rehab, nursing home issues. Same with see the nephrologist. Mom won't do what they recommend so I see no point in going. It is going to be a very long, day, week and immediate future. I need to be 3 different places at the same time tomorrow morning. Impossible......


Oh honey, I wish I could lend you an extra pair of hands - and some extra hours in the day! Thinking of you! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx you'll be fine but please look after you too....

I'm a bit cross tonight. We usually collect boys on a Wednesday from school but we had to stp in because the kitchen firm were delivering a unit to us. We've changed all our plans and they havent been. I'm sick to death of this firm.I'm blowed if I'm stopping in tomorrow. I havent seen my boys for a week.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had quite a productive day for me today. I made a beef casserole. I knit 1 row of the aran (which took 20mins) and I'm halfway up the back of Maisies school jumper. She is such a tiny tot, I'm hoping its not too big.


You have been productive, I have been watching kids heating food, doing laundry now I want to cast on for Michaels monkey blanket that I am going to make him I think I bought way to much yarn of some of the colors they are just small amounts and I bought two of each....silly me...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You could try lavender oil on your pillow? My sleep has improved since I started taking a mug of low cal hot chocolate to bed with me!!!


I usually read to fall asleep but dh didn't want me to read in there last night :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jynx you'll be fine but please look after you too....
> 
> I'm a bit cross tonight. We usually collect boys on a Wednesday from school but we had to stp in because the kitchen firm were delivering a unit to us. We've changed all our plans and they havent been. I'm sick to death of this firm.I'm blowed if I'm stopping in tomorrow. I havent seen my boys for a week.


I don't blame you I hate it when you have to sit and wait on someone and they don't show how rude of them....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a bit cross tonight. We usually collect boys on a Wednesday from school but we had to stp in because the kitchen firm were delivering a unit to us. We've changed all our plans and they havent been. I'm sick to death of this firm.I'm blowed if I'm stopping in tomorrow. I havent seen my boys for a week.


What a pain. They can jolly well deliver on your schedule we don't want you going in to hug withdrawal....

One of the things happening tomorrow is dh's new computerized motor being delivered but we have to be here to sign for it.... if he can't be here in morning, which is doubtful, we will just have to call and change to Sat.... We have to take sis to airport on Friday... though maybe youngest dd could do that.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, I wish I could lend you an extra pair of hands - and some extra hours in the day! Thinking of you! xxx


Me, too! I know how stressful this is for you, Jynx. So glad your sis and BIL are seeing what you are living with. Maybe that will help with convincing your brothers that mom needs to be in assisted living. Please take care of yourself, so you don't make yourself sick! I, too, am thinking of you!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jynx you'll be fine but please look after you too....
> 
> I'm a bit cross tonight. We usually collect boys on a Wednesday from school but we had to stp in because the kitchen firm were delivering a unit to us. We've changed all our plans and they havent been. I'm sick to death of this firm.I'm blowed if I'm stopping in tomorrow. I havent seen my boys for a week.


I'd be cross, too, Susan! That is beyond irritating and in my mind beyond excusable. I'm sure you do miss your boys, so hope you get to see them soon!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good even ing from Devon. Rainy this morning but then dry and Me P and I visited a lovely Art Deco house recommended by Londy.
had a nice swim when we came back.
jynx hope you can get Mums problem sorted. I agree with the others about a possible urinary infection. 
Susan hope your kitchen people get their act together.
all you girls in the Uk hope the pollution isn't causi g too much trouble.
love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jynx you'll be fine but please look after you too....
> 
> I'm a bit cross tonight. We usually collect boys on a Wednesday from school but we had to stp in because the kitchen firm were delivering a unit to us. We've changed all our plans and they havent been. I'm sick to death of this firm.I'm blowed if I'm stopping in tomorrow. I havent seen my boys for a week.


How these inefficient people run a business is beyond me and like you, they make me want to scream! However, just breathe and go and see your boys tomorrow, s** the kitchen!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good even ing from Devon. Rainy this morning but then dry and Me P and I visited a lovely Art Deco house recommended by Londy.
> had a nice swim when we came back.
> jynx hope you can get Mums problem sorted. I agree with the others about a possible urinary infection.
> Susan hope your kitchen people get their act together.
> ...


It's making my eyes a bit dry and watery and I felt obliged to go and wash all the red dust off my car today, it was filthy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely day at the gks school today, the lower school, what they call KS1 and we used to call 'infants' sang some lovely songs and we had some little dances too. The upper school, KS2 or 'juniors' sang some lovely songs too that quite brought a tear to my eyes. They had the school orchestra playing and that also brought tears to my eyes but for a different reason, lol. They did really well and an awful lot of work must have gone into it but it was, shall we say, not very tuneful, bless them!! In between visits to the school, I have cleaned the car, pulled some more weeds in the front garden and worked on the tote bag I am making. Tomorrow, I am hoping to get my lopsided haircut levelled out, that may become interesting....... :twisted: 
Off to bed now, night, night all and lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's making my eyes a bit dry and watery and I felt obliged to go and wash all the red dust off my car today, it was filthy!!


You take care. It should be better in 24 hrs. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day at the gks school today, the lower school, what they call KS1 and we used to call 'infants' sang some lovely songs and we had some little dances too. The upper school, KS2 or 'juniors' sang some lovely songs too that quite brought a tear to my eyes. They had the school orchestra playing and that also brought tears to my eyes but for a different reason, lol. They did really well and an awful lot of work must have gone into it but it was, shall we say, not very tuneful, bless them!! In between visits to the school, I have cleaned the car, pulled some more weeds in the front garden and worked on the tote bag I am making. Tomorrow, I am hoping to get my lopsided haircut levelled out, that may become interesting....... :twisted:
> Off to bed now, night, night all and lots of love xxxxxxxx


Night night
. Im off to bed ready to tackle Dartmor tomorrow. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You take care. It should be better in 24 hrs. Xxxx


It may not be Sahara dust round here, they have been demolishing a very large nearby building and have ground all the debris to dust on site, presumably to make it easier to shift and I think it may be some of that. Mind you, I thought I could smell camels when I rinsed the car off! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It may not be Sahara dust round here, they have been demolishing a very large nearby building and have ground all the debris to dust on site, presumably to make it easier to shift and I think it may be some of that. Mind you, I thought I could smell camels when I rinsed the car off! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: my car looks like its been driven through he desert. I shall be going down the car wash at the weekend, it's too big for me to wah, plus I like going to the wispy wash as we call it!

I hope you are ok. I had to go out tonight but I was a wreck as I have taken so many pain killers I was a bit 'spaced out!' I went to WI and we had my choir leader come to do a session with us. It was good fun and he certainly was a hit with all the ladies. Only trouble he kept talking to me about our choir, I felt rather embarrassed. Afterwards several people asked how to join. 
I'm off to take more pills to help my back pain. I think I may have to go & see someone about it. May go for some acupuncture that's worked before.
Night night, speak to everyone tomorrow


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jolly is the dog your dog, or your son's dog? If she is your son's dog, then he needs to take a bit more responsibility for said dog - what is her name, and can I ask how old your son is?
> If she is his dog, he should be taking her for walks, and also to obedience training.
> 
> Of course this advice is coming from someone who has been adopted by the two dogs of this household. The chihuahua (Andre) is DH's dog, he had been asking me if he could get him, for almost a week. I told him that as he was a fully fledged adult, and he knew that we already had 2 mid sized to large dogs, and the limit here is 2 dogs per household. When I got home from work, we had I tiny puppy, and the 2 older dogs. Luckily the older dogs were very gentl with him. The second dog, Mint (featured in my Avatar) is DD5's dog, but as she is in the city, while she is attending Uni, this girl has also claimed me, as her person. I took Mint to puppy school when she was vaccinated; and old enough to attend, so she does what she is told, and is quite well behaved,so she is no trouble.
> ...


I chose this dog as a pup thinking she was a black lab which I think are quiet but she is collie/bull terrier I think. Hub always wooed my pets til they bonded with him mainly. We took her to puppy training and she did well but they postponed a week, hub got sick the next lesson and weather kept us from the drive there I'm remembering ..it was 5 years ago. Hub kept her..name is Coco .. he named her and she had a buddy a mini pincher I named Frankenscense , frank for short. Hub died and frank got sick a few months ago at age 15 so we had to put him to sleep. We moved to a new house. It's been many changes for Coco since hub was in and out of hospitals and mom too. I take her in the car to see people but I'm concerned since she is afraid she might bite someone esp. Son's friend. Son is 26. He does a lot with and for hervbut his lady frirnd is here fr 10 days and he wants to show her a good time since its her vacation. She seems less afraid in the car but barks and freaks. Not too destructive but does bathroom on her puppy pads when left alone. We have a trainer we will see soon but tili do income tax and see what I might owe I can't take on an expense. In a couple of weeks we may be able to get training help. She is very smart..not just being a proud mom..she was quite good at puppy class and understands my directions but when she sees living things she gets focused on them. I appreciate your interest in helping me. I'm very nervouse that son may leave the nest tho I'm happy for him. I'm just without mom and hub and afraid of more loss. Also my frirnd went to hospice two days ago. Cancer went to her brain. I went to visit tonight tho it meant leaving coco. Friend knew me and we chatted about tv and cooking tho I think she didn't follow what I was chatting on about. I brought her a scarf and earrings in orange her favorite color. Came home to messy dog pad but that wasn't too bad. Coco is sleeping on her big tan/red pillow looking like a couch potato but earlier she was furious at a motorcycle behind us in traffic. Son will help me tomorrow. He's on a train coming back with her from a concert tonight. His friend seems nice. I fear crowds and travel worry about bad people in crouds but it's not his fear thank goodness.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its misty and murky today. We expect to be on school run today. I intend to do nothig but knit. I slept awful last night and was still awake at 4ish. Hence I'm tired. Bones are achy today. I should have got up in the night and taken a couple of Co-coldomol but I was at the tired stage where I couldnt be bothered. 

I think DH might ring Kitchen firm to see where our unit is, He's too lad back for me. I'd blast them to hell and back!They havent been paid yet and they wont be until I get all I need for to finish the kitchen.

I'll do a catchup now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I usually read to fall asleep but dh didn't want me to read in there last night :roll:


so you had to stay awake so that he could sleep!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good even ing from Devon. Rainy this morning but then dry and Me P and I visited a lovely Art Deco house recommended by Londy.
> had a nice swim when we came back.
> jynx hope you can get Mums problem sorted. I agree with the others about a possible urinary infection.
> Susan hope your kitchen people get their act together.
> ...


There is no pollution here as far as I can tell from my office window. It's another lovely day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's making my eyes a bit dry and watery and I felt obliged to go and wash all the red dust off my car today, it was filthy!!


You stay out of it as far as possible. It will pass. I am sending you some of our sea breezes. That must be why it's clear here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -3'C (27'F) It is supposed to rain (???) tonight. I might believe snow.
The maple syrup is starting to flow. Cold nights, warm days. The maple syrup shack north of us has some dark bottles for sale.
Yay, spring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its misty and murky today. We expect to be on school run today. I intend to do nothig but knit. I slept awful last night and was still awake at 4ish. Hence I'm tired. Bones are achy today. I should have got up in the night and taken a couple of Co-coldomol but I was at the tired stage where I couldnt be bothered.
> 
> I think DH might ring Kitchen firm to see where our unit is, He's too lad back for me. I'd blast them to hell and back!They havent been paid yet and they wont be until I get all I need for to finish the kitchen.
> 
> I'll do a catchup now.


Can you find someplace quiet to have a nap later today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> :lol: my car looks like its been driven through he desert. I shall be going down the car wash at the weekend, it's too big for me to wah, plus I like going to the wispy wash as we call it!
> 
> I hope you are ok. I had to go out tonight but I was a wreck as I have taken so many pain killers I was a bit 'spaced out!' I went to WI and we had my choir leader come to do a session with us. It was good fun and he certainly was a hit with all the ladies. Only trouble he kept talking to me about our choir, I felt rather embarrassed. Afterwards several people asked how to join.
> I'm off to take more pills to help my back pain. I think I may have to go & see someone about it. May go for some acupuncture that's worked before.
> Night night, speak to everyone tomorrow


Acupuncture is good, especially if it has worked for you before. An osteopath might be able to help too. We know you will only get more painkillers if you go to the doc's and an appointment to see someone in 6 months time, don't we??! Cynical, me? Nah!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> :lol: my car looks like its been driven through he desert. I shall be going down the car wash at the weekend, it's too big for me to wah, plus I like going to the wispy wash as we call it!
> 
> I hope you are ok. I had to go out tonight but I was a wreck as I have taken so many pain killers I was a bit 'spaced out!' I went to WI and we had my choir leader come to do a session with us. It was good fun and he certainly was a hit with all the ladies. Only trouble he kept talking to me about our choir, I felt rather embarrassed. Afterwards several people asked how to join.
> I'm off to take more pills to help my back pain. I think I may have to go & see someone about it. May go for some acupuncture that's worked before.
> Night night, speak to everyone tomorrow


If you are popping pills for the pain, definitely see someone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's making my eyes a bit dry and watery and I felt obliged to go and wash all the red dust off my car today, it was filthy!!


What's with the red dust? Isn't it kind of early for pollution buildups? I drove through something that left pink dust on my car. Not sure what that was.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You stay out of it as far as possible. It will pass. I am sending you some of our sea breezes. That must be why it's clear here.


Thanks, will do!!xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jynx you'll be fine but please look after you too....
> 
> I'm a bit cross tonight. We usually collect boys on a Wednesday from school but we had to stp in because the kitchen firm were delivering a unit to us. We've changed all our plans and they havent been. I'm sick to death of this firm.I'm blowed if I'm stopping in tomorrow. I havent seen my boys for a week.


A lot of companies seem to be dropping the customer service part. Makes you wonder how they stay in business.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning my lovelies!! Just dropping in to say 'Hi' on my way to remonstrate with my hairdresser about my wonky haircut. Don't like confrontation but don't like wasting my money either. If she won't improve it, I will vote with my feet and go elsewhere!!! Overcast here again today but that may be down to the afore mentioned pollution, which was supposed to be 10/10 (as high as it can be) just down the road where the gks live :x catch you all later, have fun and try to be good!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What's with the red dust? Isn't it kind of early for pollution buildups? I drove through something that left pink dust on my car. Not sure what that was.


That's what we are having here. If it can reach us from the Sahara, I guess it can reach you too?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -3'C (27'F) It is supposed to rain (???) tonight. I might believe snow.
> The maple syrup is starting to flow. Cold nights, warm days. The maple syrup shack north of us has some dark bottles for sale.
> Yay, spring.


Oooh, maple syrup on pancakes!! Gimme some!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm signing off now. DD has woken early and wants to talk before I go to work.
Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have collected boys from school.

This morning I started a new happy pill and I've got to say that I feel like a good sleep.

DH has gone to get the unit piece and cutlery draw himself. I'm so sick of the firm. It means we can get the fridge freezer fitted at the weekend. He says if he collects the himself he knows he's got them then.

Purely how is DH? I've thought about you today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Acupuncture is good, especially if it has worked for you before. An osteopath might be able to help too. We know you will only get more painkillers if you go to the doc's and an appointment to see someone in 6 months time, don't we??! Cynical, me? Nah!!!


Just made an appt at the acupuncturist for next Wed. Back is horrible today, went to vol job but had to taxi it both ways. At least I have not been fed up looking at my house which needs cleaning! Still very misty here today, my car is filthy! Hope you are ok. Hugs. Chris. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone just back from my vol job. Not done much except answer the phone and some paperwork. Managed to do some knitting too, without comments! I still have a really painful back but I am trying to keep mobile and popping pills like mad. Booked to go to the acupuncturist next week as I know that will help.
Susan hope you are feeling better now. Once that kitchen is finished I should imagine that will make you feel better.
Purple. Hope you had a good day on Dartmore and the weather has been kind to you. 
Have a good day/evening all. Love & hugs. Chris


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just made an appt at the acupuncturist for next Wed. Back is horrible today, went to vol job but had to taxi it both ways. At least I have not been fed up looking at my house which needs cleaning! Still very misty here today, my car is filthy! Hope you are ok. Hugs. Chris. Xx


Glad you still managed to get to your vol job, I know how much you would miss it if you didn't go.My car was clean for about an hour yesterday but all covered in dust again now :thumbdown:  Hope you get some relief for you back soon, healing hugs!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have collected boys from school.
> 
> This morning I started a new happy pill and I've got to say that I feel like a good sleep.
> 
> ...


Glad you are getting your drawers under control at last!! Hope you get a better sleep tonight love, you will feel fine tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies! It's gray here today and rain is apparently on the way later for a few days. What a surprise! But I did manage to get myself out for a good walk this morning. That felt good!  Over the winter I knitted a couple of lace shawls and have been dreading blocking them. Well, finally got one blocked yesterday (it's not perfect but since it's my first, I'm okay with it) and will get the other one blocked today. I also have a lace scarf I knitted that I'll get blocked (tomorrow, I hope). Will post photos soon. I really enjoyed knitting them and now that i've got over the blocking hurdle, I'll be knitting more.

Chris, so sorry your back is being so painful. I hope the acupuncture helps.

Susan, it's probably best that your DH went and got those pieces himself. At least you'll becable to get your kitchen back together soon.

I'm off to get a shower. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. 

xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies! It's gray here today and rain is apparently on the way later for a few days. What a surprise! But I did manage to get myself out for a good walk this morning. That felt good!  Over the winter I knitted a couple of lace shawls and have been dreading blocking them. Well, finally got one blocked yesterday (it's not perfect but since it's my first, I'm okay with it) and will get the other one blocked today. I also have a lace scarf I knitted that I'll get blocked (tomorrow, I hope). Will post photos soon. I really enjoyed knitting them and now that i've got over the blocking hurdle, I'll be knitting more.
> 
> Chris, so sorry your back is being so painful. I hope the acupuncture helps.
> 
> ...


Hi Pam, looking forward to seeing your shawls, hope the blocking goes really well!! I am just starting the flower part of the Begonia Swirl shawl in 2 ply and am up to 470 stitches and it's only going to get bigger!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, looking forward to seeing your shawls, hope the blocking goes really well!! I am just starting the flower part of the Begonia Swirl shawl in 2 ply and am up to 470 stitches and it's only going to get bigger!!!xxxxxx


So far, so good with the blocking. Can't wait to see yours. I think my first one was 437 stiches when I completed it. I didn't do one repeat of one of the charts so that would have added another 48 stitches. It was fun to do but definitely requires lots of concentration.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Devon. It has rained all day. But we have hand fun playing table tennis and swimming. Rained has now stopped. Hope everyone is ok. Going for a walk to a lovely waterfall tomorrow. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. It has rained all day. But we have hand fun playing table tennis and swimming. Rained has now stopped. Hope everyone is ok. Going for a walk to a lovely waterfall tomorrow. Xx


Nice to see you dear, keep on enjoying your hols and come back safe!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its misty and murky today. We expect to be on school run today. I intend to do nothig but knit. I slept awful last night and was still awake at 4ish. Hence I'm tired. Bones are achy today. I should have got up in the night and taken a couple of Co-coldomol but I was at the tired stage where I couldnt be bothered.
> 
> I think DH might ring Kitchen firm to see where our unit is, He's too lad back for me. I'd blast them to hell and back!They havent been paid yet and they wont be until I get all I need for to finish the kitchen.
> 
> I'll do a catchup now.


That is amazing that they deliver before payment Dh works for Lowes and you have to pay up front.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> so you had to stay awake so that he could sleep!


Yeah, but I eventually fell asleep!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a very rain soaked Southern Indiana it has rained for the past two days and I think it is supposed to rain some more tomorrow, Oh well I don't even want to think about how much snow this would be, the trees are starting to bud out and I see green may even have to cut the grass this weekend with all this rain it is shooting up there.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


That is gorgeous Pam you are braver than I :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I still have not been able to cast on Michaels blanket!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gonna have to go make dinner!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm back from the boys. DS,DIL& Dh & me have been looking at the prices of parking the car for nearly a month at Manchester airport. We haven't decided to drive down and stay overnight and park the car or to go by mini bus...I get a bit frustrated because everything is left until the last minute. I suppose I can be a pain being the opposite.

It's U3a in the morning, I don't feel like going. I'm tired tonight. I'm not sure if it's my new pill or not sleeping last night. I don't feel too happy on this happy pill........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh I forgot to tell you.."..dh got the side of the unit, but NO cutlery drawer. They say its on order. Think on that this is from the end of January. They will still NOT get paid unti it's all here. DS is coming down to help his dad tomorrow night to put the fridge freezer in its unit and put the new washing machine in.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Your shawl is beautiful. I wouldn't have the patience or capability. We'll done Pam


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Hi Pam, that is a beautiful shawl, and I just love the colour - it is almost the same as the colour I had for my wedding dress (2nd wedding) - still frightened the shop owner though.
I will wait patiently for photo of the second shawl. At the moment I have a hat on my needles, in 2 ply Qiviut/Angora blend, using the stitch " Japanese Feathers", which is similar to "Old Shale" stitch, just a smaller stitch count. I also have a couple of jumpers I need to finish for the GK's, as we are finally beginning to get some cool, to cold, weather.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you.."..dh got the side of the unit, but NO cutlery drawer. They say its on order. Think on that this is from the end of January. They will still NOT get paid unti it's all here. DS is coming down to help his dad tomorrow night to put the fridge freezer in its unit and put the new washing machine in.


Hello Susan, I see things are as exciting as ever for you. You will surely be "over the moon" when everything is finally completed, and you can put everything away in their new home :lol:

I am going to do catch up now xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is gorgeous Pam you are braver than I :thumbup:


Thanks! It took a lot of concentration and at times Mr Ric said it was making me grumpy. It got me hooked, though, so I'll be knitting more lace shawls.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you.."..dh got the side of the unit, but NO cutlery draw. . They say its on order. Think on that this is from the end of January. They will still NOT get paid unti it's all here. DS is coming down to help his dad tomorrow night to put the fridge freezer in its unit and put the new washing machine in.


Progress but amazingly slow. It will be so great for you to finally have it completely finished!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I have only just come on here. I looked after GS today which was a struggle as my back is really painful. I insisted I could manage and I did. Little one seemed aware that I wasn't going to get on the floor & play!
> When I got home I went to lay down, it's 10pm and I just got up again.
> I'm hoping for a better day tomorrow. I will cach up with you all in he morning. Night night. Love. Chris


I hope you head off to the doc for that, and that you haven't done too much damage


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your shawl is beautiful. I wouldn't have the patience or capability. We'll done Pam


Thank you! You definitely have the capability to do this and undoubtedly the patience as well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, that is a beautiful shawl, and I just love the colour - it is almost the same as the colour I had for my wedding dress (2nd wedding) - still frightened the shop owner though.
> I will wait patiently for photo of the second shawl. At the moment I have a hat on my needles, in 2 ply Qiviut/Angora blend, using the stitch " Japanese Feathers", which is similar to "Old Shale" stitch, just a smaller stitch count. I also have a couple of jumpers I need to finish for the GK's, as we are finally beginning to get some cool, to cold, weather.


Thanks, Judi! Your hat sounds lovely and I can't wait to see it. Good your weather is cooler but not great if it's getting cold (unless you want cold).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the saga continues. I went to Sit and Stitch today and then BFF and I stopped at Tues. Morning for more yarn. When I got home at 3, there was a message from sis at 11. Mom was not right, incoherent, etc. they did take a little drive but then came back and she laid down. Also the toilet is leaking there so how did I want to handle that? We went over about 4 and invited them all for dinner. (Also had DD and Livey in between two practices so they could see her this trip). Mom came, but we are not sure she even recognized Gerry at first. Very disoriented, quiet, a little rocky on feet. She was back home and in bed by 8:30. I really think she had a. I I-stroke. Sis and BIL are meeting my other DD for lunch and a little outing tomorrow, but mom may stay at home and rest. Thurs. is hair and Spring dance show in evening. Sis leaves Friday and we did get tickets to take mom to here favorite baseball stadium Sunday... Probably threw that $60. away... BIL had both mom and dad with dementia problems etc. and he feels mom is not all there as well. She really only had two coherent sentences all day. Good to have someone else see it first hand and not think I'm crazy.... But this is the worst she has been and I have no idea what to do. They say she talked about hiring a teenager to come in and help her.... Impossible and not the solution..... I just know that I can't be a babysitter 24/7 and run two houses completely.....


Did you have the stroke possibility checked out by a doctor?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Pam that is so beautiful, I love the pattern and the colour. Chris. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Pam that is so beautiful, I love the pattern and the colour. Chris. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, maple syrup on pancakes!! Gimme some!!!!


Me too! We do breakfast for dinner every once in awhile and the stack of pancakes has to be swimming...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


That is gorgeous Pam, well done xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glorious sunset tonight...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's what we are having here. If it can reach us from the Sahara, I guess it can reach you too?!


Foolish me, I just never thought about pollution like that where you are.... And surely not do the Sahara Desert. What a mess... And do quit weeding till it clears out. It can't be good to breath....

Did hairdresser make your hair right? I was going to run down and do mine today, but was afraid to rush and can't decide whether to do streaker not..... Next week for sure!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you are popping pills for the pain, definitely see someone.


Yes...... And no more lifting little ones for awhile..... I have wanted to try acupuncture but know it won't be covered by insurance so not sure about the cost.... Glad to hear it works for you. How many sessions do you feel you need?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have collected boys from school.
> 
> This morning I started a new happy pill and I've got to say that I feel like a good sleep.
> 
> ...


Glad DH is going to get the pieces himself and sure hope he will speak up about the fridge freezer getting delivered PDQ......

I've been thinking of Purly and DH as well... Hope all went well and they will be back home and able to get good rest tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, looking forward to seeing your shawls, hope the blocking goes really well!! I am just starting the flower part of the Begonia Swirl shawl in 2 ply and am up to 470 stitches and it's only going to get bigger!!!xxxxxx


I'm doing such a simple garter stitch shawl and ripped out over 2 inches of 400+ rows last night. I found a dropped stitch and a loop next to it that means the other stitch missed one row. I hate walking garter up the ladder and just couldn't stand it so rip, rip, rip... Not easy with sequined yarn. I am wondering if I even like this yarn on this pattern.... I need another success story and may just do a quick scarf....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

impatient fingers!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. It has rained all day. But we have hand fun playing table tennis and swimming. Rained has now stopped. Hope everyone is ok. Going for a walk to a lovely waterfall tomorrow. Xx


Hope you took pictures at the Art Deco house. Sounds like you are packing so much into a lovely holiday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Pam, the is Pink Perfection. Just gorgeous. I don't have that pattern, but would like to do every one of Dee's shawls. Great patterns and each a masterpiece. Wonderful work........


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Pam that is so beautiful, I love the pattern and the colour. Chris. Xx


Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous Pam, well done xxxx


Thanks, Purple! It was fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glorious sunset tonight...


Oh, that's lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pam, the is Pink Perfection. Just gorgeous. I don't have that pattern, but would like to do every one of Dee's shawls. Great patterns and each a masterpiece. Wonderful work........


Thanks, Jynx. Dee is amazing. I can't imagine having that much creativity!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you.."..dh got the side of the unit, but NO cutlery drawer. They say its on order. Think on that this is from the end of January. They will still NOT get paid unti it's all here. DS is coming down to help his dad tomorrow night to put the fridge freezer in its unit and put the new washing machine in.


Not one red cent until you are happy......

As to the car park.... Is there no one that might drive you down to stay overnight for an early flight... Or a shuttle? I used a shuttle to save driving and parking fees when I went to Taos. Not cheap, but better than the alternative.

Give the pill a week... If you still don't sleep well or feel a difference.. Call Dr.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! It took a lot of concentration and at times Mr Ric said it was making me grumpy. It got me hooked, though, so I'll be knitting more lace shawls.


I love doing them and think they are going to be come a trademark in my wardrobe..... Love doing them..... And great gifts because there is no size issue and a lot of knitting time for the yarn $$$


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did you have the stroke possibility checked out by a doctor?


Yes. What an ordeal yesterday. Sister and BIL felt she needed a Dr. As did I, DH and DD. DH called and got her worked in.. She was aware of it, but sis did not wake her up from nap until we got there to take her. I woke her and told her time to go and she said she wasn't going. I snapped, raised voice and told her she was and she could get up on her own or I was calling the ambulance...... She was so mad at me, I tried to keep distance all day. She could not even speak at the Dr. office and is still searching for words and disoriented.... He suspected pneumonia, etc. and sent us next door to emergency. I told that Dr. About slurred speech, etc. they did 2 chest x-rays and CT-scan..... Bold work, which is such an ordeal with her, urinalysis... 6 bourse later, no issues, no infections, it is all from dehydration...... Bag of fluids and we were on our way. I am almost sorry they didn't admit her so sis and BIL could see the entire process we deal with, but glad mom isn't really sick. Getting her to drink is impossible. We have told her repeatedly that everything that is wrong with her, including mental, can be cured by drinking but she just won't do it... She says she is, but not happening. We did get a prescription for something for cough... But she has to take it 3 times a day and that doesn't happen.

Sis took her for hair today... But opened her mouth at hospital about getting mom's toe nails cut (she had planned to take mom for pedicure... But it never happened) and they suggested a podiatrist..... Just what I need, yet another Dr.

They were also going to stay at house today, so that I could call 
Lumber, but that didn't happen either. I needed to be here because of a FEDEX package that needed signature. That happened, but a gloomy day and I just didn't feel like going down to sit and wait for a plumber so it will get fixed later.......

Rachel's final show for drill team is tonight. We are all going. I nixed going out to dinner first, as I think it so just too much for mom.... I do need to stop and get flowers though.....

DD took it upon herself to cancel the tickets for the ball game Sun. after seeing mom Tues. night. A good thing, though I wish she had been able to reach us first, as DH and I might have gone anyhow. Still, we have more than enough projects that should be done Sun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glorious sunset tonight...


So pretty and all my favorite colors.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

,want to add that DH is seeing the same Dr. Next Wed. For routine check-up. I am wondering if he will discuss mom... I already know he thinks she needs assisted living or at least in noise care. He referred her to an in home thing two years ago, but she had to be completely home bound and I think that is extreme. She can certainly go out of we are with her. 

As I suspected, mom cannot get in and out of tub.. Sis helped her...and yet, she made me take the bath chair back.....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes...... And no more lifting little ones for awhile..... I have wanted to try acupuncture but know it won't be covered by insurance so not sure about the cost.... Glad to hear it works for you. How many sessions do you feel you need?


I have not had treatment for ages since I retired as it is so expensive. I have now found a clinic where they do reduced rates for retired so I am going to try. I also know several people who go there. Last time I went for about 6 weeks. It is very successful for certain conditions.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Glorious sunset tonight...


Beautiful Devon!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Girls, Had a lovely drive down to Pittsburgh yesterday, and it was 63 degrees, 20 degrees warmer than here.Had a wonderful dinner in the hotel restaurant and an early night in the most comfortable bed. DH surgery went very well. Good news , we don't have to go back till July and if all checks out good then not back for another 9 months. Yea. Finally some great news for my Darling. Got home mid afternoon, but so tired by then. Got up at 6 am and went full steam ahead. an early night I think. Need to straighten up the house before the cleaning ladies come tomorrow. hope I have the energy. Will chat tomorrow and thank you all for thinking of DH and myself today. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love doing them and think they are going to be come a trademark in my wardrobe..... Love doing them..... And great gifts because there is no size issue and a lot of knitting time for the yarn $$$


I agree 100%!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm up at the ungodley hour of 8am. Its U3A today and I think its the last one our leader is doing with us in the membership group. We are due for a new one. thank goodness I said no to the job.Lynn is coming for me at 9.a5. We will then have our bacon and egg buns when its lunchtime.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

at last a bit of good news Purley, and not before time. You take yours and DH's time in everything yu both do. We love you.xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 1'C (34'F). I was supposed to be waking up to freezing rain, but the storm is late. Now it's just rain and thunderstorms to look forward to. Yay. Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Girls, Had a lovely drive down to Pittsburgh yesterday, and it was 63 degrees, 20 degrees warmer than here.Had a wonderful dinner in the hotel restaurant and an early night in the most comfortable bed. DH surgery went very well. Good news , we don't have to go back till July and if all checks out good then not back for another 9 months. Yea. Finally some great news for my Darling. Got home mid afternoon, but so tired by then. Got up at 6 am and went full steam ahead. an early night I think. Need to straighten up the house before the cleaning ladies come tomorrow. hope I have the energy. Will chat tomorrow and thank you all for thinking of DH and myself today. Purly


Great news for your DH.
Just toss everything in the closet. Cleaning ladies don't clean those anyway. Then you'll have more time to rest up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes. What an ordeal yesterday. Sister and BIL felt she needed a Dr. As did I, DH and DD. DH called and got her worked in.. She was aware of it, but sis did not wake her up from nap until we got there to take her. I woke her and told her time to go and she said she wasn't going. I snapped, raised voice and told her she was and she could get up on her own or I was calling the ambulance...... She was so mad at me, I tried to keep distance all day. She could not even speak at the Dr. office and is still searching for words and disoriented.... He suspected pneumonia, etc. and sent us next door to emergency. I told that Dr. About slurred speech, etc. they did 2 chest x-rays and CT-scan..... Bold work, which is such an ordeal with her, urinalysis... 6 bourse later, no issues, no infections, it is all from dehydration...... Bag of fluids and we were on our way. I am almost sorry they didn't admit her so sis and BIL could see the entire process we deal with, but glad mom isn't really sick. Getting her to drink is impossible. We have told her repeatedly that everything that is wrong with her, including mental, can be cured by drinking but she just won't do it... She says she is, but not happening. We did get a prescription for something for cough... But she has to take it 3 times a day and that doesn't happen.
> 
> Sis took her for hair today... But opened her mouth at hospital about getting mom's toe nails cut (she had planned to take mom for pedicure... But it never happened) and they suggested a podiatrist..... Just what I need, yet another Dr.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it was just dehydration.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Foolish me, I just never thought about pollution like that where you are.... And surely not do the Sahara Desert. What a mess... And do quit weeding till it clears out. It can't be good to breath....
> 
> Did hairdresser make your hair right? I was going to run down and do mine today, but was afraid to rush and can't decide whether to do streaker not..... Next week for sure!!!!!!


Do streaker? 
To streak or not to streak 
(I don't think I got enough sleep last night)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glorious sunset tonight...


Pretty, pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you.."..dh got the side of the unit, but NO cutlery drawer. They say its on order. Think on that this is from the end of January. They will still NOT get paid unti it's all here. DS is coming down to help his dad tomorrow night to put the fridge freezer in its unit and put the new washing machine in.


On order from where? This side of the Atlantic? It's good that DH went to pick the unit up so they could work getting the kitchen back together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very rain soaked Southern Indiana it has rained for the past two days and I think it is supposed to rain some more tomorrow, Oh well I don't even want to think about how much snow this would be, the trees are starting to bud out and I see green may even have to cut the grass this weekend with all this rain it is shooting up there.


Tell that storm to hurry out. It's supposed to be up here right now. I have some patches of icy snow that need to be washed away so I can go out and cut tree branches again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Beautiful work, that's a lovely shawl


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is amazing that they deliver before payment Dh works for Lowes and you have to pay up front.


When we got our kitchen cabinets we paid 1/2 up front and 1/2 after delivery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So far, so good with the blocking. Can't wait to see yours. I think my first one was 437 stiches when I completed it. I didn't do one repeat of one of the charts so that would have added another 48 stitches. It was fun to do but definitely requires lots of concentration.


And lots of stitch markers and lifelines


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go and I'm all caught up. That doesn't happen too often.
Have a great day.
I'll be jumping in mud puddles.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello Girls, Had a lovely drive down to Pittsburgh yesterday, and it was 63 degrees, 20 degrees warmer than here.Had a wonderful dinner in the hotel restaurant and an early night in the most comfortable bed. DH surgery went very well. Good news , we don't have to go back till July and if all checks out good then not back for another 9 months. Yea. Finally some great news for my Darling. Got home mid afternoon, but so tired by then. Got up at 6 am and went full steam ahead. an early night I think. Need to straighten up the house before the cleaning ladies come tomorrow. hope I have the energy. Will chat tomorrow and thank you all for thinking of DH and myself today. Purly


Hi Purly so pleased you DH's surgery went well and you seem to have enjoyed yourselves as well. Don't over do it today, leave the clearing, let your ladies do it! Hugs to you both, Chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go and I'm all caught up. That doesn't happen too often.
> Have a great day.
> I'll be jumping in mud puddles.


You sound as though you are having horrible weather. I hope the sun soon starts to shine on you. Chris xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And lots of stitch markers and lifelines


Indeed!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


that is beautiful. I love the Edwina pattern.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glorious sunset tonight...


Gorgeous. Unless it's Saharan dust!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm doing such a simple garter stitch shawl and ripped out over 2 inches of 400+ rows last night. I found a dropped stitch and a loop next to it that means the other stitch missed one row. I hate walking garter up the ladder and just couldn't stand it so rip, rip, rip... Not easy with sequined yarn. I am wondering if I even like this yarn on this pattern.... I need another success story and may just do a quick scarf....


I couldn't have done that. I would have walked the ladder.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Been to U3a this morning, and I think I'm out of sorts or just plain bad tempered with these new happy pills. I couldnt stand the noise and Lynn was the noisiest. She's always got to be the one that has to be heard. We were rushed off our feet renewing the annual membership and one woman got right up my nose. I dont suffer fools gladly but it didnt giv me the right to be cheeky. She was trying to tell me how to do my job so I said "do you want to come and do it? We're all volunteersand I could find something better to do on a friday morning"! We then went and had our bacon and egg bun, I came home and fell asleep in the chair. I'm so tired.

I went to the charity hop and got a designer top, I'll take it to Lincoln with me, but I'll try and remember to bring it home too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Been to U3a this morning, and I think I'm out of sorts or just plain bad tempered with these new happy pills. I couldnt stand the noise and Lynn was the noisiest. She's always got to be the one that has to be heard. We were rushed off our feet renewing the annual membership and one woman got right up my nose. I dont suffer fools gladly but it didnt giv me the right to be cheeky. She was trying to tell me how to do my job so I said "do you want to come and do it? We're all volunteersand I could find something better to do on a friday morning"! We then went and had our bacon and egg bun, I came home and fell asleep in the chair. I'm so tired.

I went to the charity hop and got a designer top, I'll take it to Lincoln with me, but I'll try and remember to bring it home too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ooooooooopps twice! sooory


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ooooooooopps twice! sooory


you need more sleep; that's why you're out of sorts. And less stress. You'll be fine when the kitchen is finished and you've met up with us in Lincoln!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Been to U3a this morning, and I think I'm out of sorts or just plain bad tempered with these new happy pills. I couldnt stand the noise and Lynn was the noisiest. She's always got to be the one that has to be heard. We were rushed off our feet renewing the annual membership and one woman got right up my nose. I dont suffer fools gladly but it didnt giv me the right to be cheeky. She was trying to tell me how to do my job so I said "do you want to come and do it? We're all volunteersand I could find something better to do on a friday morning"! We then went and had our bacon and egg bun, I came home and fell asleep in the chair. I'm so tired.
> 
> I went to the charity hop and got a designer top, I'll take it to Lincoln with me, but I'll try and remember to bring it home too.


That sounds a plan, hope its not too posh!
Sorry you had a bad time at the U3A, there is always someone who knows better than everyone else but they are never the one to roll up their sleeves and do some work!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS has landed. They are arguing again in the kitchen....The lan is.....build the fridge/freezer unit and put the fridge freezer in. Then bring in the new washger. Seems like a lot of work for one night to me. Buth then, what do I know?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't have done that. I would have walked the ladder.


For a quick success..I did a mug wrap 3 1/2 inches. Felt good to finish something  even tho small. 
(I wonder if it's possible to loop a yarn into the missed stitch making it the dropped stitch and just continue. There would be a place on the back where it was joined but it wouldn't be noticed on the front???) 
the mug wrap is for a basket to be raffled for charity ..the theme is non alcoholic drink items so I got tumblers, a pretty coffee cup and the mug wrap. I'll put in a gift card for Dunkin Donuts coffee. 
Son went on his fifth trip to concert with girl friend. She leaves tomorrow she was no problem but I want my boring life routine back. 
My friend in the hospital hospice seems alert tho forgetful. I get so sad. 
I'm half way up the baby sweater sleaves doing both at the same time. I've been taking dog in the car and out to the yard several times a day. I'm so tired I fall asleep on the couch and can't focus on reading here. But I'm going to catch up soon as peace is restored here.
I had dinner yesterday at a lovely Chinese restaurant with two friends the third got confused and came early then left when we did not arrive I got sea food wor bar with brown sauce. I have left overs for tonight. 
Good luck with your shawl. It will be worth the extra work when you have a lovely shawl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that is beautiful. I love the Edwina pattern.


Thanks, Saxy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been to U3a this morning, and I think I'm out of sorts or just plain bad tempered with these new happy pills. I couldnt stand the noise and Lynn was the noisiest. She's always got to be the one that has to be heard. We were rushed off our feet renewing the annual membership and one woman got right up my nose. I dont suffer fools gladly but it didnt giv me the right to be cheeky. She was trying to tell me how to do my job so I said "do you want to come and do it? We're all volunteersand I could find something better to do on a friday morning"! We then went and had our bacon and egg bun, I came home and fell asleep in the chair. I'm so tired.
> 
> I went to the charity hop and got a designer top, I'll take it to Lincoln with me, but I'll try and remember to bring it home too.


People like that (both the loud ones who want to be heard and the know it alls who want to criticize but not do) drive me crazy! Hang in there with the guys and the kitchen project. Soon it will be done and all this craziness just a memory.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from the boys. DS,DIL& Dh & me have been looking at the prices of parking the car for nearly a month at Manchester airport. We haven't decided to drive down and stay overnight and park the car or to go by mini bus...I get a bit frustrated because everything is left until the last minute. I suppose I can be a pain being the opposite.
> 
> It's U3a in the morning, I don't feel like going. I'm tired tonight. I'm not sure if it's my new pill or not sleeping last night. I don't feel too happy on this happy pill........


Ooooo I just realized something when are you going to meet Purly because Dh has to postpone his vacation and wheels are a turning :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, that is a beautiful shawl, and I just love the colour - it is almost the same as the colour I had for my wedding dress (2nd wedding) - still frightened the shop owner though.
> I will wait patiently for photo of the second shawl. At the moment I have a hat on my needles, in 2 ply Qiviut/Angora blend, using the stitch " Japanese Feathers", which is similar to "Old Shale" stitch, just a smaller stitch count. I also have a couple of jumpers I need to finish for the GK's, as we are finally beginning to get some cool, to cold, weather.


It was 60 today when we left the house at ten thirty but it is 45 F now I am freezing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't have done that. I would have walked the ladder.


I would have to recently I was doing ribbing and realized I had knit when I should have pulled I almost tinked it but I realized I could just fix that stitch so I did and you couldn't tell where I had fixed it learn something new all the time! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I hope everyone is doing well I didn't go to sewing circle felt a little under the weather and really cold! 

Purly glad everything went well for DH!


Gonna go watch some more walking dead and vegg out.
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry not been on much and may be a bit absent over the next few days as we have the gks till Monday - lovely!!! Have just made them a little den down the side of the house and they are having fun down there now!! Hope everyone's ok, will try and catch up before one of them wants to play Minecraft again!! :roll: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. Here is a photo of the first shawl. The pattern is one of Stevieland's called Edwina. She did a KAL back in November or so. It was a fun experience.  The second one is blocking now and I hope to get a photo of it tomorrow.


Oh Pam, that is just *gorgeous!* very good job, hope mine come out as good!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Foolish me, I just never thought about pollution like that where you are.... And surely not do the Sahara Desert. What a mess... And do quit weeding till it clears out. It can't be good to breath....
> 
> Did hairdresser make your hair right? I was going to run down and do mine today, but was afraid to rush and can't decide whether to do streaker not..... Next week for sure!!!!!!


Hi Jynx. Hairdresser chopped some more but to me it looks the same, just quite a bit shorter and I was trying to get a bit of length on it! It is a quite cheap place to go and I have been using it for years but maybe it's time for a change......!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope you took pictures at the Art Deco house. Sounds like you are packing so much into a lovely holiday.


This is the same house that DH and I visited last year on our trip to Devon. Here are some pics of it and a link to the site where you can see loads more pics of this beautiful house!! 
http://www.google.com/search?q=coleton+fishacre+photos&nord=1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KtY_U4bTBOmM7QaM-YD4Cg&ved=0CDgQ7Ak&biw=1366&bih=599


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm going to do some ironing so the flippin'snow will come. ast night DS and DH put the fridge/freezer in. But boy do they leave a mess. Not grumbling though (for a change)/ DH is now fixing up my washer.

We bought some containers for my narow storage unit and they dont fit!!!!! entirely our fault. Still, I'll find a use for them. DH seems as happy as a pig in the proverbial!, I'm just plain sick of all the mess. and I dont want to iron boo hoo.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes. What an ordeal yesterday. Sister and BIL felt she needed a Dr. As did I, DH and DD. DH called and got her worked in.. She was aware of it, but sis did not wake her up from nap until we got there to take her. I woke her and told her time to go and she said she wasn't going. I snapped, raised voice and told her she was and she could get up on her own or I was calling the ambulance...... She was so mad at me, I tried to keep distance all day. She could not even speak at the Dr. office and is still searching for words and disoriented.... He suspected pneumonia, etc. and sent us next door to emergency. I told that Dr. About slurred speech, etc. they did 2 chest x-rays and CT-scan..... Bold work, which is such an ordeal with her, urinalysis... 6 bourse later, no issues, no infections, it is all from dehydration...... Bag of fluids and we were on our way. I am almost sorry they didn't admit her so sis and BIL could see the entire process we deal with, but glad mom isn't really sick. Getting her to drink is impossible. We have told her repeatedly that everything that is wrong with her, including mental, can be cured by drinking but she just won't do it... She says she is, but not happening. We did get a prescription for something for cough... But she has to take it 3 times a day and that doesn't happen.
> 
> Sis took her for hair today... But opened her mouth at hospital about getting mom's toe nails cut (she had planned to take mom for pedicure... But it never happened) and they suggested a podiatrist..... Just what I need, yet another Dr.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, poor you, poor mum! I am guessing she is not drinking a) because she forgets and b) She hates the idea of having to keep going to the bathroom or worse, having an accident!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm happy for your good news Purly. Now you can breath easier. You brought a lot of smiles with your post.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad it was just dehydration.


You amaze me with how you are handling so much. I wish you had more help as I find when my life was like this, I didn't sleep restfully and often caught colds I think due to not being rested. Would your mom eat jello, grapes or fleshy fruit that has fluid? Maybe it wouldn't be enough to ward off dehydration but it might spur her appetite. Does she like milk in her cereal or icecream? It's nice that these nice people are here for us. If you can get tickets again for the ball game it would be a nice time for you to relax. Take care of you as well as you take care of your mom.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry not been on much and may be a bit absent over the next few days as we have the gks till Monday - lovely!!! Have just made them a little den down the side of the house and they are having fun down there now!! Hope everyone's ok, will try and catch up before one of them wants to play Minecraft again!! :roll: xxxx


Kidsville, wonderful. You need a small tent. Our grands love them. Indoors or out! I presume adults are forbidden down the side of the house for now!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm going to do some ironing so the flippin'snow will come. ast night DS and DH put the fridge/freezer in. But boy do they leave a mess. Not grumbling though (for a change)/ DH is now fixing up my washer.
> 
> We bought some containers for my narow storage unit and they dont fit!!!!! entirely our fault. Still, I'll find a use for them. DH seems as happy as a pig in the proverbial!, I'm just plain sick of all the mess. and I dont want to iron boo hoo.


Then don't. Easy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My new dress came yesterday. It's a bit loose on me, but I'm not sure the next size down would fit. It's gorgeous. It's supposed to be a maxi, which is usually mid calf on most people so the right length on me for the palace. It's actually right down to my ankles. I'm thrilled. But if I wear it to the palace I will have to turn it up. It even has small pockets in the sides. It's light so I'll bring it to Lincoln. It's mainly emerald green, but has navy and teal as well as other shades of green. I love it anyway. Role on summer! No photo's ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

had the boys overnight last night, but they're off to their mother's tonight, and Daddy wanted them for a bit.
Concert tomorrow, and the twins are coming over on Monday.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been to U3a this morning, and I think I'm out of sorts or just plain bad tempered with these new happy pills. I couldnt stand the noise and Lynn was the noisiest. She's always got to be the one that has to be heard. We were rushed off our feet renewing the annual membership and one woman got right up my nose. I dont suffer fools gladly but it didnt giv me the right to be cheeky. She was trying to tell me how to do my job so I said "do you want to come and do it? We're all volunteersand I could find something better to do on a friday morning"! We then went and had our bacon and egg bun, I came home and fell asleep in the chair. I'm so tired.
> 
> I went to the charity hop and got a designer top, I'll take it to Lincoln with me, but I'll try and remember to bring it home too.


That was a great response. Always someone thinks they can do it better but let them try and they can't do it as well as you..frustrating. I found in teaching everyone had a bright idea on how the teacher could be improved but none had ever tried to manage 29 kids even at a birthday party let aLone teach them something. My son had a friend whose mom was a teacher basher and I had a hard time not telling her what was what since the boys were friends and I had to be around her often. I wish I'd said what you said tho it came to mind I choked it down. I would say " I can understand how you would think that but..."


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has landed. They are arguing again in the kitchen....The lan is.....build the fridge/freezer unit and put the fridge freezer in. Then bring in the new washger. Seems like a lot of work for one night to me. Buth then, what do I know?


If DH is tired will he be short with you later? Mine would. Be prepared hmmm.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry not been on much and may be a bit absent over the next few days as we have the gks till Monday - lovely!!! Have just made them a little den down the side of the house and they are having fun down there now!! Hope everyone's ok, will try and catch up before one of them wants to play Minecraft again!! :roll: xxxx


They are soooo cute. Looks like a fun spot.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the same house that DH and I visited last year on our trip to Devon. Here are some pics of it and a link to the site where you can see loads more pics of this beautiful house!!
> http://www.google.com/search?q=coleton+fishacre+photos&nord=1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KtY_U4bTBOmM7QaM-YD4Cg&ved=0CDgQ7Ak&biw=1366&bih=599


If I traveled that's where I'd want to be. It's gorgeous! I enjoyed the pictures tho. Glad you posted them. 
I think I've finished the lace on the sleeves of the baby sweater and am on to finish it. Son's girlfriend is packing. I offered to take them to lunch but she does not eat befor a flight. Son came to the yard as I was out with the dog and went in but forgot and automatically locked the door. I had no key and no cell phone. Went to the front and rang doorbell whick he didn't hear upstairs but heard me yelling his name.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My new dress came yesterday. It's a bit loose on me, but I'm not sure the next size down would fit. It's gorgeous. It's supposed to be a maxi, which is usually mid calf on most people so the right length on me for the palace. It's actually right down to my ankles. I'm thrilled. But if I wear it to the palace I will have to turn it up. It even has small pockets in the sides. It's light so I'll bring it to Lincoln. It's mainly emerald green, but has navy and teal as well as other shades of green. I love it anyway. Role on summer! No photo's ATM.


Sounds lovely and perfect for the occasion. Im excited for you. I've never known anyone who was meeting royalty ..til now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies,

Went to the beauty shop early today and just got home. Am so tired,but have errands I need to run. Plan on a short nap then errands.Have to catch up a little later.It is chilly here, 33 degrees F, and snow flurries this morning.nuts. This weather swing is affecting my RA something fierce. Well I am off for a little while. Love to all. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies,

Went to the beauty shop early today and just got home. Am so tired,but have errands I need to run. Plan on a short nap then errands.Have to catch up a little later.It is chilly here, 33 degrees F, and snow flurries this morning.nuts. This weather swing is affecting my RA something fierce. Well I am off for a little while. Love to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. It's my eldest GSs 6th birthday today, where does the time go? My daughter's home is very tiny so she invited all the grandparents to lunch in the park, there were also quite a few friends. Euan loved it. We went to Greenwich Park which is huge and today it was full of tourists and us. We had a picnic and birthday cake. we took footballs abd things to play with but the children had a great time running in the shrubs which have great hiding holes, every time we go there that's what they love best. I bought a couple of bags of wild bird food so by the time we left there were lots of very over fed birds! 
Now home having a nice hot cup of tea as its got really chilly out there now.
I hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry not been on much and may be a bit absent over the next few days as we have the gks till Monday - lovely!!! Have just made them a little den down the side of the house and they are having fun down there now!! Hope everyone's ok, will try and catch up before one of them wants to play Minecraft again!! :roll: xxxx


Just got back from Greenwich Park, if I had known you had the children you could have brought them over to join our party!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry not been on much and may be a bit absent over the next few days as we have the gks till Monday - lovely!!! Have just made them a little den down the side of the house and they are having fun down there now!! Hope everyone's ok, will try and catch up before one of them wants to play Minecraft again!! :roll: xxxx


Great photo and wonderful fun for you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Pam, that is just *gorgeous!* very good job, hope mine come out as good!!! xxx


Thanks, Londy. I'm sure yours will be fabulous! I've got the Tristano blocked and just need to snap a photo of it and then will post it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the same house that DH and I visited last year on our trip to Devon. Here are some pics of it and a link to the site where you can see loads more pics of this beautiful house!!
> http://www.google.com/search?q=coleton+fishacre+photos&nord=1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KtY_U4bTBOmM7QaM-YD4Cg&ved=0CDgQ7Ak&biw=1366&bih=599


That is lovely. I'm sure they have been having a fantastic time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My new dress came yesterday. It's a bit loose on me, but I'm not sure the next size down would fit. It's gorgeous. It's supposed to be a maxi, which is usually mid calf on most people so the right length on me for the palace. It's actually right down to my ankles. I'm thrilled. But if I wear it to the palace I will have to turn it up. It even has small pockets in the sides. It's light so I'll bring it to Lincoln. It's mainly emerald green, but has navy and teal as well as other shades of green. I love it anyway. Role on summer! No photo's ATM.


Saxy - your dress sounds perfect. Yay! !!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's my eldest GSs 6th birthday today, where does the time go? My daughter's home is very tiny so she invited all the grandparents to lunch in the park, there were also quite a few friends. Euan loved it. We went to Greenwich Park which is huge and today it was full of tourists and us. We had a picnic and birthday cake. we took footballs abd things to play with but the children had a great time running in the shrubs which have great hiding holes, every time we go there that's what they love best. I bought a couple of bags of wild bird food so by the time we left there were lots of very over fed birds!
> Now home having a nice hot cup of tea as its got really chilly out there now.
> I hope you are having a good weekend.


Happy birthday to your GS! Sounds like he had a great party. I can envision the location as Mr Ric and I went there last fall wehen we were in London area. It's beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Went to the beauty shop early today and just got home. Am so tired,but have errands I need to run. Plan on a short nap then errands.Have to catch up a little later.It is chilly here, 33 degrees F, and snow flurries this morning.nuts. This weather swing is affecting my RA something fierce. Well I am off for a little while. Love to all. Purly


So sorry your RA is acting up! I hope you will be able to get some muchddeserved rest later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been to U3a this morning, and I think I'm out of sorts or just plain bad tempered with these new happy pills. I couldnt stand the noise and Lynn was the noisiest. She's always got to be the one that has to be heard. We were rushed off our feet renewing the annual membership and one woman got right up my nose. I dont suffer fools gladly but it didnt giv me the right to be cheeky. She was trying to tell me how to do my job so I said "do you want to come and do it? We're all volunteersand I could find something better to do on a friday morning"! We then went and had our bacon and egg bun, I came home and fell asleep in the chair. I'm so tired.
> 
> I went to the charity hop and got a designer top, I'll take it to Lincoln with me, but I'll try and remember to bring it home too.


'Designer' eh?!!!! Sorry the new meds are having a bad effect but quite often, you have to take them for a while before the good bit sets in, hope that happens soon! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Kidsville, wonderful. You need a small tent. Our grands love them. Indoors or out! I presume adults are forbidden down the side of the house for now!


Absolutely! The gate at the end is so warped, I can't open it anymore and so use the public footpath that runs down the outside of the fence so the den was very private!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My new dress came yesterday. It's a bit loose on me, but I'm not sure the next size down would fit. It's gorgeous. It's supposed to be a maxi, which is usually mid calf on most people so the right length on me for the palace. It's actually right down to my ankles. I'm thrilled. But if I wear it to the palace I will have to turn it up. It even has small pockets in the sides. It's light so I'll bring it to Lincoln. It's mainly emerald green, but has navy and teal as well as other shades of green. I love it anyway. Role on summer! No photo's ATM.


It's sounds gorgeous and if you feel good in it, you will smile and that will make you even more beautiful on your special day!! Loose is good, it means you can tuck in to the royal buffet!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I traveled that's where I'd want to be. It's gorgeous! I enjoyed the pictures tho. Glad you posted them.
> I think I've finished the lace on the sleeves of the baby sweater and am on to finish it. Son's girlfriend is packing. I offered to take them to lunch but she does not eat befor a flight. Son came to the yard as I was out with the dog and went in but forgot and automatically locked the door. I had no key and no cell phone. Went to the front and rang doorbell whick he didn't hear upstairs but heard me yelling his name.


Oops, my DH has a habit of locking the front door from the inside when I'm out and he's too deaf to hear the bell or me yelling or even the phone when I come back!! Spent a long time sitting on the front porch once, waiting for him to come downstairs so he would hear me pounding on the window! :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's my eldest GSs 6th birthday today, where does the time go? My daughter's home is very tiny so she invited all the grandparents to lunch in the park, there were also quite a few friends. Euan loved it. We went to Greenwich Park which is huge and today it was full of tourists and us. We had a picnic and birthday cake. we took footballs abd things to play with but the children had a great time running in the shrubs which have great hiding holes, every time we go there that's what they love best. I bought a couple of bags of wild bird food so by the time we left there were lots of very over fed birds!
> Now home having a nice hot cup of tea as its got really chilly out there now.
> I hope you are having a good weekend.


Sounds like a fun way to spend a birthday, so glad the weather was ok for the day!! Love Greenwich Park!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from Greenwich Park, if I had known you had the children you could have brought them over to join our party!


Aaww, that would have been fun and a kind thought but we went to see Rio 2 at Bexleyheath, after the den-making!!! It was really good, very colourful and very clever animation!! A belated Happy Birthday, Euen!!!xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It sounds like all have had a wonderful day, I haven't done much except make a roast and salad for dinner and a little bit of laundry, enjoy the rest of your evening/night/day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the same house that DH and I visited last year on our trip to Devon. Here are some pics of it and a link to the site where you can see loads more pics of this beautiful house!!
> http://www.google.com/search?q=coleton+fishacre+photos&nord=1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=KtY_U4bTBOmM7QaM-YD4Cg&ved=0CDgQ7Ak&biw=1366&bih=599


Oh my... All those lovely windows and the gardens....... I would surely get my daily walk on there.... And then just move from room to gorgeous room with my knitting!!!!!

The kids look well settled in their little fort....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, poor you, poor mum! I am guessing she is not drinking a) because she forgets and b) She hates the idea of having to keep going to the bathroom or worse, having an accident!


I don't think the bathroom is really an issue,,,,, but she just does not drink enough and we have told her everything wrong with her can be cured by increasing intake. It is much worse now. She is unable to complete a sentence... Even a simple one, or to finish reciting ABC's. I was a little shaky and in tears after hiring car to take sis to airport and DH called my brother without my knowledge. He came in late yesterday.... But hasn't talked to her about having someone in... Etc. and I think is rather shocked at her condition. He is still going to leave Monday and I have no idea how I am going to cope because I just cannot be down there 24/7. When I was down to supervise plumber yesterday..... She was trying to tell me... It would have be so nice if she would just go in her sleep...... And also told me that it was not going to get better when I was assuring her it would. It is just tearing me up, DH is concerned for me and we know brother is not going to agree to what we think is best or do anything in a timely manner. He may have a list of things he thinks I should do....... It is one horrendous mess and my heart just breaks for her.... I know she is scared and doesn't think it will resolve. Frankly, I am rather surprised that the fluid drip did not do any more good... In fact, I think she is worse and it is lasting way too long....... I did tell brother that, if she had to go in hospital again, I would not bring her home to live alone and would look at assisted living whether he agreed or not. I'm not sure that registered.... but I did make it pretty clear that, as much as I wanted to do what she wanted and didn't need it to be perfect, I could not support what I thought was approaching neglect for safety.....

Not meaning to go on and on, but I am truly beside myself..... Have not a clue what is right for everybody..... (And mom is really in great physical shape... So we could be looking at years....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You amaze me with how you are handling so much. I wish you had more help as I find when my life was like this, I didn't sleep restfully and often caught colds I think due to not being rested. Would your mom eat jello, grapes or fleshy fruit that has fluid? Maybe it wouldn't be enough to ward off dehydration but it might spur her appetite. Does she like milk in her cereal or icecream? It's nice that these nice people are here for us. If you can get tickets again for the ball game it would be a nice time for you to relax. Take care of you as well as you take care of your mom.


She will eat grapes, no milk or cereal.... She does love her ice cream but that and iced tea are main contributors to kidney stones forming... But we don't bother to fight that battle anymore..... She is really bad about not throwing food out in a timely manner so that is a huge concern and I will,have to give the fridge a good toss since sis didn't and I know mom can't cook anything that is there.... I need to stock her up on cooked, packaged items that can be microwaved.... As that is the most she can manage.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My new dress came yesterday. It's a bit loose on me, but I'm not sure the next size down would fit. It's gorgeous. It's supposed to be a maxi, which is usually mid calf on most people so the right length on me for the palace. It's actually right down to my ankles. I'm thrilled. But if I wear it to the palace I will have to turn it up. It even has small pockets in the sides. It's light so I'll bring it to Lincoln. It's mainly emerald green, but has navy and teal as well as other shades of green. I love it anyway. Role on summer! No photo's ATM.


That sounds wonderful... Very peacock like so you can strut proud. I'll bet there are some people at Lincoln who could pin up that hem for you and maybe put it on onside out and Pin a I little on the sides. I would be afraid of gong down a size too, but you could order it and then return the most ill fitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Went to the beauty shop early today and just got home. Am so tired,but have errands I need to run. Plan on a short nap then errands.Have to catch up a little later.It is chilly here, 33 degrees F, and snow flurries this morning.nuts. This weather swing is affecting my RA something fierce. Well I am off for a little while. Love to all. Purly


A nap sounds like a great idea. It is not quite that cold here but I the low 50"s and going to be rainy tomorrow as well. There is so much going on in town with the Final,Four, car race, free concerts with Brice Springsteen featured tomorrow... we had the running of the bulls today (idiots)

Tonight was Rachel's last Golden Girl performance and then a formal dinner with parent't after. Yesterday was Mark's 50th but no time to schedule a family get together..... Livey I'd going to the ball game tomorrow at 4. I must call and see if she wants to borrow my warm, lined rain jacket with hood..... We were going to take mom and sure glad we were able to return tickets! No way that could have happened in her present condition or these weather conditions......

I have been trying to download a short little video, but it loud music and DH is asleep so not sure if it worked. Hit the download and see if it is there. I thought it would show up as a blue link. Guess I need to get out my I-pad for Seniors book!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think the bathroom is really an issue,,,,, but she just does not drink enough and we have told her everything wrong with her can be cured by increasing intake. It is much worse now. She is unable to complete a sentence... Even a simple one, or to finish reciting ABC's. I was a little shaky and in tears after hiring car to take sis to airport and DH called my brother without my knowledge. He came in late yesterday.... But hasn't talked to her about having someone in... Etc. and I think is rather shocked at her condition. He is still going to leave Monday and I have no idea how I am going to cope because I just cannot be down there 24/7. When I was down to supervise plumber yesterday..... She was trying to tell me... It would have be so nice if she would just go in her sleep...... And also told me that it was not going to get better when I was assuring her it would. It is just tearing me up, DH is concerned for me and we know brother is not going to agree to what we think is best or do anything in a timely manner. He may have a list of things he thinks I should do....... It is one horrendous mess and my heart just breaks for her.... I know she is scared and doesn't think it will resolve. Frankly, I am rather surprised that the fluid drip did not do any more good... In fact, I think she is worse and it is lasting way too long....... I did tell brother that, if she had to go in hospital again, I would not bring her home to live alone and would look at assisted living whether he agreed or not. I'm not sure that registered.... but I did make it pretty clear that, as much as I wanted to do what she wanted and didn't need it to be perfect, I could not support what I thought was approaching neglect for safety.....
> 
> Not meaning to go on and on, but I am truly beside myself..... Have not a clue what is right for everybody..... (And mom is really in great physical shape... So we could be looking at years....)


Oh Jynx, feel free to let your thoughts free on here, we're all with you and so wish we could do something to help. I am concerned about _your_ health if you even try to do it all, I just don't know what to suggest but am behind whatever you think is right and sending you caring soothing hugs and much love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A nap sounds like a great idea. It is not quite that cold here but I the low 50"s and going to be rainy tomorrow as well. There is so much going on in town with the Final,Four, car race, free concerts with Brice Springsteen featured tomorrow... we had the running of the bulls today (idiots)
> 
> Tonight was Rachel's last Golden Girl performance and then a formal dinner with parent't after. Yesterday was Mark's 50th but no time to schedule a family get together..... Livey I'd going to the ball game tomorrow at 4. I must call and see if she wants to borrow my warm, lined rain jacket with hood..... We were going to take mom and sure glad we were able to return tickets! No way that could have happened in her present condition or these weather conditions......
> 
> I have been trying to download a short little video, but it loud music and DH is asleep so not sure if it worked. Hit the download and see if it is there. I thought it would show up as a blue link. Guess I need to get out my I-pad for Seniors book!


Got a few seconds of the girls on stage! Liv came running over when she heard the music and we both think it was a fabulous spectacle!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds wonderful... Very peacock like so you can strut proud. I'll bet there are some people at Lincoln who could pin up that hem for you and maybe put it on onside out and Pin a I little on the sides. I would be afraid of gong down a size too, but you could order it and then return the most ill fitting.


Yep, more than happy to do that Saxy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh heck, it's raining and we were hoping to take the gks to the beach at Dymchurch today  . They are currently quite happily playing Minecraft at the moment and Jake has done some more knitting!!! We may watch a movie later and order in a pizza, they are very excited about that! Yesterday, I took them to see Rio 2, it was wonderful, so colourful and clever animation. Sorry if I have already told you this - somewhere!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry not been on much and may be a bit absent over the next few days as we have the gks till Monday - lovely!!! Have just made them a little den down the side of the house and they are having fun down there now!! Hope everyone's ok, will try and catch up before one of them wants to play Minecraft again!! :roll: xxxx


What a wonderful space for children's imaginations


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm going to do some ironing so the flippin'snow will come. ast night DS and DH put the fridge/freezer in. But boy do they leave a mess. Not grumbling though (for a change)/ DH is now fixing up my washer.
> 
> We bought some containers for my narow storage unit and they dont fit!!!!! entirely our fault. Still, I'll find a use for them. DH seems as happy as a pig in the proverbial!, I'm just plain sick of all the mess. and I dont want to iron boo hoo.


Susan you are swearing, again "i**n**g" hahahahah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I'm getting later and later. I must shake myself up. Its dull and windy here. My washing shall dry. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think the bathroom is really an issue,,,,, but she just does not drink enough and we have told her everything wrong with her can be cured by increasing intake. It is much worse now. She is unable to complete a sentence... Even a simple one, or to finish reciting ABC's. I was a little shaky and in tears after hiring car to take sis to airport and DH called my brother without my knowledge. He came in late yesterday.... But hasn't talked to her about having someone in... Etc. and I think is rather shocked at her condition. He is still going to leave Monday and I have no idea how I am going to cope because I just cannot be down there 24/7. When I was down to supervise plumber yesterday..... She was trying to tell me... It would have be so nice if she would just go in her sleep...... And also told me that it was not going to get better when I was assuring her it would. It is just tearing me up, DH is concerned for me and we know brother is not going to agree to what we think is best or do anything in a timely manner. He may have a list of things he thinks I should do....... It is one horrendous mess and my heart just breaks for her.... I know she is scared and doesn't think it will resolve. Frankly, I am rather surprised that the fluid drip did not do any more good... In fact, I think she is worse and it is lasting way too long....... I did tell brother that, if she had to go in hospital again, I would not bring her home to live alone and would look at assisted living whether he agreed or not. I'm not sure that registered.... but I did make it pretty clear that, as much as I wanted to do what she wanted and didn't need it to be perfect, I could not support what I thought was approaching neglect for safety.....
> 
> Not meaning to go on and on, but I am truly beside myself..... Have not a clue what is right for everybody..... (And mom is really in great physical shape... So we could be looking at years....)


Jynx...I wat to hug you so tightly and feel helpless for you. Its awful when people get older and life is hard. You can only be human and do all that you can. You're not super human. Take care love, you're having a hard tim at the moment. NEVER think we dont support you. Talk to us, thats what friends do. love you


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone, sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, but I have been feeling very tired lately with no pep or energy.Had a dizzy spell last night but feel better this morning. Have finally caught up with everyone's doings, but memory not so hot at the moment. I am one proud grandma, if I may brag a bit. Our oldest grandson Robert was accepted to the University of Florida's PhD program with a full scholarship and a paying teacher's assistant job.He will only be 90 miles from us .yea!!

Pam your lace shawl is lovely. Love the pink color. I have made a few shawls but I am not into them much any more, as I figure it will take me forever to finish one since my hands don't always cooperate. Can't wait to see your next one.

Saxy I am sure you will look gorgeous in your new ensemble. Can't wait to see you all dressed up in it. However, I think I missed something, as I thought you bought material with Purple and Londy to make your outfit.

Chrissy the birthday party for your DGS sounded great. How nice you could have it out doors in the park. Glad the weather cooperted for it. How is your back doing? Better I hope. I use an TENs on mine and it seems to help alot.

GS need to get the dates you will be in Florida as we are trying to get our dates set so we can meet up. Glad to hear frig/freezer in. Sorry about the mess the boys left, guess it can't be helped though. Just think, almost done with the kitchen.

Purple are you back home yet from your gt away. Sounded like you had a marvelous time with your family and got alot of knitting done also.

Londy love the tent you made for your DGKs. Is so good for them to use their imaginations instead of computer stuff all the time. I would have loved this as a kid.

Binky How is the knitting going?//you sund like you might meet up with GS and I in Florid???Is there a chnce that could happen???Hope so. Fingers crossed.

Nitzi hope your weekend has been great. Is sunny here and is supposed to be in the 40;s today. (Heatwave haha)Did have snow flurries yesterday.

Xiang see your weather is changing to cooler temps. Is so funny to know you are getting warmer clothes out and we are getting summer stuff out.Sounds like you have alot of projects to make.

Jynx There are senior agencies in town that you could tell your brother you are hiring to come in and assist your Mom. It doesn't matter at this juncture wether she wants them or not.You can not continue this way, for your own good. We have numerous agencies with skill levels from older ladies who help prepare meals help getting dressed and being a companion all the way to nursing care. You need to be firm with your Mom and state a companion will be here and that is all there is to it. Is that or assisted living and as hard as it may be you must do it for her safety and your own health.Your Mom is not in any shape to make any logical decisions. This way there is some one there to get her meals and make sure she drinks or not and can report to you any problems etc she finds. Is not right for your siblings to dump all your Mom's care in your lap. I will now shut up. Just care about you and your Mom and feel enough is enough. Why your brothers don't want to do the right thing by your Mom beats me.Hugs and love to you and your mom. Just stand up for you and your Mom and say this is what will be done, they can like it or not.I am sorry to sound so bossy, but they have taken unfair advantage of you and your hubby for a long time now. They do not care for your mom on a daily basis you do. Gentle hugs to you.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I accidently hit the send button. Wanted to say hi to Lifeline and let her know I miss her. Hope all is well and thinking of her.

Jolly Has DS girlfriend left yet??Wow five concerts they must really like music???? Hope you can get doggy back to obedience school and hope that helps with his behaviors. You sound busy with your on going projects and such.

Well I am off to get something done today. I have lots to do, just really don't feel like dong anything. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well done Robert, purleys GS...We are proud of you, but I think theres no one as proud as Grandma


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Purly
I do hope you are feeling better today. What great news of our GS, it will be great to have him nearer to you.

Thanks for the advice of using a TENS machine. I have one of those which I used a few years ago all the time. I had forgotten all about it and tonight I shall have a search for it, I know it's upstairs somewhere. My back is still very painful but at least DH is at home so he is being great as usual. I am having some acupuncture on Wednesday, hopefully that will help. 
Take care. Chris. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. I'm back :thumbup: 
In fact we got back around 11 pm Friday, but have been having long lie ins and then trying to get the washing done and the goarden tidied.
All done now and we are just sitting down to watch the Oxford and Cambridge boat race.
We had a really lovely time with the family and the gks were on good form. There was a little rain but a lot of sunshine and we were out every day. I even managed a very steep walk (clamber) to Beck Falls. I have taken loads of photos and will bore you with them every so often.
Jynx I really feel for you, sending you loads of hugs.
Pearlie well done to your gs, that is fantastic.
Hope everyone else is ok. I really missed you all. Love and hugs xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh heck, it's raining and we were hoping to take the gks to the beach at Dymchurch today  . They are currently quite happily playing Minecraft at the moment and Jake has done some more knitting!!! We may watch a movie later and order in a pizza, they are very excited about that! Yesterday, I took them to see Rio 2, it was wonderful, so colourful and clever animation. Sorry if I have already told you this - somewhere!!!


Hope you enjoyed your film and Pizza, that's always fun. Been up to see GS to give him his birthday present, he wanted a box of Lego but just bricks as he wants to build a cinema? We bought him a box containing 650 bricks, you should of seen his face. We also got him a big plastic container to put them in, do you know how much noise that many bricks makes, glad we left hem there. DH has been invited to help next weekend in the big build!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I'm back :thumbup:
> In fact we got back around 11 pm Friday, but have been having long lie ins and then trying to get the washing done and the goarden tidied.
> All done now and we are just sitting down to watch the Oxford and Cambridge boat race.
> We had a really lovely time with the family and the gks were on good form. There was a little rain but a lot of sunshine and we were out every day. I even managed a very steep walk (clamber) to Beck Falls. I have taken loads of photos and will bore you with them every so often.
> ...


Welcome home Purple. So pleased you had a good holiday in Devon, it's always good to go away, well I think so! Look forward to seeing some of your photos. Chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Jynx...I wat to hug you so tightly and feel helpless for you. Its awful when people get older and life is hard. You can only be human and do all that you can. You're not super human. Take care love, you're having a hard tim at the moment. NEVER think we dont support you. Talk to us, thats what friends do. love you


jinx
I endorse everything Susan has just said. Please look after yourself too. You really need some help with mum even if she doesn't. I had problems like this with my dar Dad but had to tell him in the end he had to put up with our decisions, luckily he went along with us. I felt bad but knew that he would not have wanted me getting ill worrying about him. We had talked a few years before he died about what he wanted us to do and hopefully we did. 
Remember we are here if you need to 'talk'. Hugs. Chris. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed your film and Pizza, that's always fun. Been up to see GS to give him his birthday present, he wanted a box of Lego but just bricks as he wants to build a cinema? We bought him a box containing 650 bricks, you should of seen his face. We also got him a big plastic container to put them in, do you know how much noise that many bricks makes, glad we left hem there. DH has been invited to help next weekend in the big build!


What is going to be built???? Do you want a lend of my DH? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Welcome home Purple. So pleased you had a good holiday in Devon, it's always good to go away, well I think so! Look forward to seeing some of your photos. Chris


Thanks Chris. Here's what I wasn't allowed to bring home..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> What is going to be built???? Do you want a lend of my DH? :roll:


They are going to build a cinema. If they decide to put in a kitchen I will be in touch! Sorry couldn't resist that remark! 
My husband lived in Germany when he was little & when he came over here he bought Lego with him, it wasn't here then. He has still got his original box including one brick which says cinema, so he is donating it to Euan. DH is delighted that he can play with Lego again, he played for hours with our girls. It's great to share these valuable skills with the next generations and you DH is welcome anytime!
Hope you are having a good day and your husband's project is nearly finished! 
Not long to Lincoln! Xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris. Here's what I wasn't allowed to bring home..


Awwwwwww! I would have wanted to bring her home too, they are so pretty. Just imagine if you had one in the garden you could have your own walking Yarn shop. You have to dye her though! You look as though you are having a good day out in the photo, Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> had the boys overnight last night, but they're off to their mother's tonight, and Daddy wanted them for a bit.
> Concert tomorrow, and the twins are coming over on Monday.


Hope you have a good time with all the GKs. Your dress sounds very pretty, look forward to seeing it, you will have to do a cat walk for us. Do you have to get something to wear on your head?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Jynx, feel free to let your thoughts free on here, we're all with you and so wish we could do something to help. I am concerned about _your_ health if you even try to do it all, I just don't know what to suggest but am behind whatever you think is right and sending you caring soothing hugs and much love xxxxxxx


I completely agree with Londy on all she said. We worry about you. And know that we are always here for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, but I have been feeling very tired lately with no pep or energy.Had a dizzy spell last night but feel better this morning. Have finally caught up with everyone's doings, but memory not so hot at the moment. I am one proud grandma, if I may brag a bit. Our oldest grandson Robert was accepted to the University of Florida's PhD program with a full scholarship and a paying teacher's assistant job.He will only be 90 miles from us .yea!!
> 
> Pam your lace shawl is lovely. Love the pink color. I have made a few shawls but I am not into them much any more, as I figure it will take me forever to finish one since my hands don't always cooperate. Can't wait to see your next one.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Purly. Sorry you're not feeling 100%. Hope you get there soon. Congratulations to your DGS. Great news!

Gloomy here this morning. Not sure what's on today. Going to go get showered and think about it. Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I'm back :thumbup:
> In fact we got back around 11 pm Friday, but have been having long lie ins and then trying to get the washing done and the goarden tidied.
> All done now and we are just sitting down to watch the Oxford and Cambridge boat race.
> We had a really lovely time with the family and the gks were on good form. There was a little rain but a lot of sunshine and we were out every day. I even managed a very steep walk (clamber) to Beck Falls. I have taken loads of photos and will bore you with them every so often.
> ...


It sounds like such fun. Lovely holiday away for you! Can't wait to see the photos. Glad you're back. We missed you, too! xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jynx...I wat to hug you so tightly and feel helpless for you. Its awful when people get older and life is hard. You can only be human and do all that you can. You're not super human. Take care love, you're having a hard tim at the moment. NEVER think we dont support you. Talk to us, thats what friends do. love you


I feel those hugs.. And need them right now! I am so lucky to have this safe place to land every once on awhile.
Called the hospital this morning and talked to triage nurse who said that this is a typical reaction in older folks,,, no need to retest,,, and that it could be weeks, months before it resolves.
Brother has not talked to her yet, as we both hate to do that when she can't respond, but she cannot be left alone I this condition....he thinks 4 hours of help (like I had arranged) and that he will comeback down on the day that person arrives to let mom know it so nonnegotiable if she wants to stay in house. DUH!!! been there! done that and you KNOW who is going to have to arrange it all again. He is coming down later this afternoon. I am tempted to call the gal who is up to date on mom, even though it is Sun. and see if the woman who was perfect is still available... Or if they could do an emergency meet with us today or in morning. I think we need to haVe IMMEDIATE help and brother might as well stay until it is arranged. BY HIM... You know that isn't going to happen either... Meanwhile, he is off looking for another phone she can operate.. Not a high priority when she can't talk!!!!! I think if I had a passport, I would just run away, and Lincoln sounds like a good place to start!

It is rainy, cold and so dark here today.... DH is working n7 day weeks so sour and about. I know he wanted to make Cannelloni for us and the neighbors today and we wanted to watch the hockey game and car race. I really just want to secede from the family!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, but I have been feeling very tired lately with no pep or energy.Had a dizzy spell last night but feel better this morning. Have finally caught up with everyone's doings, but memory not so hot at the moment. I am one proud grandma, if I may brag a bit. Our oldest grandson Robert was accepted to the University of Florida's PhD program with a full scholarship and a paying dteacher's assistant job.He will only be 90 miles from us .
> 
> Jynx There are senior agencies in town that you could tell your brother you are hiring to come in and assist your Mom. It doesn't matter at this juncture wether she wants them or not.You can not continue this way, for your own good. We have numerous agencies with skill levels from older ladies who help prepare meals help getting dressed and being a companion all the way to nursing care. You need to be firm with your Mom and state a companion will be here and that is all there is to it. Is that or assisted living and as hard as it may be you must do it for her safety and your own health.Your Mom is not in any shape to make any logical decisions. This way there is some one there to get her meals and make sure she drinks or not and can report to you any problems etc she finds. Is not right for your siblings to dump all your Mom's care in your lap. I will now shut up. Just care about you and your Mom and feel enough is enough. Why your brothers don't want to do the right thing by your Mom beats me.Hugs and love to you and your mom. Just stand up for you and your Mom and say this is what will be done, they can like it or not.I am sorry to sound so bossy, but they have taken unfair advantage of you and your hubby for a long time now. They do not care for your mom on a daily basis you do. Gentle hugs to you.


Congrats to GS and won't it be great to see more of him.

We have two TENS type machines and they really do help... If I just remember to put it on......

You might recall that I had the perfect lady all set up when mom came home from rehab and she refused, even though she had a agreed previously. Now brother sees that I was not over scheduling and says he will be here when they start to tell mom it has to be. I say he should arrange to his schedule.... (Or would like to say that). If it had been supported when I did it, we would have her already acclimated. Now, it will be a difficult thing, especially when she can't communicate. I think she will just retreat to bed and not let them do anything. But I will have them clean and prepare a meal. Still, I hate doing all then work all over again when it could all get scrubbed with her refusal.. And I don't have the power to pay or enforce..... Meanwhile, what happens while I get it set up????? You are preaching to the choir. I have a whole file of brochures and contact numbers for in-home and assisted living facilities, (which he won't agree to)....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris. Here's what I wasn't allowed to bring home..


Aren't they just the cutest? I had planned to buy a couple if we had moved to Colorado. There was a man I town with a farm but he often brought one into wander his general store. Just love their sweet nature. We have a field a short drive away, but I seldom get over there...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree with Londy on all she said. We worry about you. And know that we are always here for you.


Thanks to you both.... Just one of those days where sitting in the corner and eating worms seems the better alternative. I am so anti-confrontation and making people feel bad, even when it is for their own good in the long run... (But definitely against her wishes.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tummy is growling and I am not dressed.. I think comfies are the uniform of the day and I am going to forage for some food.... I know where there is a dropped stitch in shawl and want to fix that before TV knitting session.

Wish DH would get home so we could do some strategizing before brother comes by.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds like such fun. Lovely holiday away for you! Can't wait to see the photos. Glad you're back. We missed you, too! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I feel those hugs.. And need them right now! I am so lucky to have this safe place to land every once on awhile.
> I would just run away, and Lincoln sounds like a good place to start!
> 
> Jynx, sending you even more hugs. We would love to have you come to Lincoln, but Londy and I will catch up with you in the autumn. Hang on in there. xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Know you all have to be sick of these pictures, but Dra'a just posted this from last night and it is a good one of the parents....  I think they are looking pretty good for 50!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Still not dressed, still no hubby and another brother just called..... Guess I really had better put on some clothes. We may end up with a quorum!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Know you all have to be sick of these pictures, but Dra'a just posted this from last night and it is a good one of the parents.... I think they are looking pretty good for 50!!!!


Gorgeous, gorgeous photo Jynx, they all look great. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to do some knitting now.xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Still not dressed, still no hubby and another brother just called..... Guess I really had better put on some clothes. We may end up with a quorum!!!!!


Just stay in your PJ's if you are comfortable. Your photo is great, a lovely looking family and certainly good for 50!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think the bathroom is really an issue,,,,, but she just does not drink enough and we have told her everything wrong with her can be cured by increasing intake. It is much worse now. She is unable to complete a sentence... Even a simple one, or to finish reciting ABC's. I was a little shaky and in tears after hiring car to take sis to airport and DH called my brother without my knowledge. He came in late yesterday.... But hasn't talked to her about having someone in... Etc. and I think is rather shocked at her condition. He is still going to leave Monday and I have no idea how I am going to cope because I just cannot be down there 24/7. When I was down to supervise plumber yesterday..... She was trying to tell me... It would have be so nice if she would just go in her sleep...... And also told me that it was not going to get better when I was assuring her it would. It is just tearing me up, DH is concerned for me and we know brother is not going to agree to what we think is best or do anything in a timely manner. He may have a list of things he thinks I should do....... It is one horrendous mess and my heart just breaks for her.... I know she is scared and doesn't think it will resolve. Frankly, I am rather surprised that the fluid drip did not do any more good... In fact, I think she is worse and it is lasting way too long....... I did tell brother that, if she had to go in hospital again, I would not bring her home to live alone and would look at assisted living whether he agreed or not. I'm not sure that registered.... but I did make it pretty clear that, as much as I wanted to do what she wanted and didn't need it to be perfect, I could not support what I thought was approaching neglect for safety.....
> 
> Not meaning to go on and on, but I am truly beside myself..... Have not a clue what is right for everybody..... (And mom is really in great physical shape... So we could be looking at years....)


Aw Jynx I am really sorry that you are having to deal with this and that your brother won't step up and make the right decision or at least make a decision so she doesn't keep having these problems....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, sorry I didn't get back on yesterday, but I have been feeling very tired lately with no pep or energy.Had a dizzy spell last night but feel better this morning. Have finally caught up with everyone's doings, but memory not so hot at the moment. I am one proud grandma, if I may brag a bit. Our oldest grandson Robert was accepted to the University of Florida's PhD program with a full scholarship and a paying teacher's assistant job.He will only be 90 miles from us .yea!!
> 
> Pam your lace shawl is lovely. Love the pink color. I have made a few shawls but I am not into them much any more, as I figure it will take me forever to finish one since my hands don't always cooperate. Can't wait to see your next one.
> 
> ...


Purly congratulations to your Grandson sounds wonderful and so nice that he won't be to far away from you, a meet up possibility would be great we had to reschedule so now we will be there around the 13th or 14th of July I really hope it works out but I am not sure about the location that you are meeting as we will be at Disney

Yes I am knitting a baby skirt and still have not finished DN's fingerless gloves, also crocheting another shawl almost finished with it I need to weave in the end on mine and post a picture I am happy with how it turned out and it warm I made it with bamboo yarn, the one I am working on now is made out of a wool blend and is very shiny but annoying to work with as it snags on skin that I didn't know was there...uuurrrggghhh


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I'm back :thumbup:
> In fact we got back around 11 pm Friday, but have been having long lie ins and then trying to get the washing done and the goarden tidied.
> All done now and we are just sitting down to watch the Oxford and Cambridge boat race.
> We had a really lovely time with the family and the gks were on good form. There was a little rain but a lot of sunshine and we were out every day. I even managed a very steep walk (clamber) to Beck Falls. I have taken loads of photos and will bore you with them every so often.
> ...


So glad you made it home ok and glad that you had a wonderful trip with your family!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed your film and Pizza, that's always fun. Been up to see GS to give him his birthday present, he wanted a box of Lego but just bricks as he wants to build a cinema? We bought him a box containing 650 bricks, you should of seen his face. We also got him a big plastic container to put them in, do you know how much noise that many bricks makes, glad we left hem there. DH has been invited to help next weekend in the big build!


that sounds like fun!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris. Here's what I wasn't allowed to bring home..


Party poopers :lol: :lol: :lol: that is so cute!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Know you all have to be sick of these pictures, but Dra'a just posted this from last night and it is a good one of the parents.... I think they are looking pretty good for 50!!!!


What a lovely picture of them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We had a fantastic day today took the kids down to the river in my home town and had chili cheese dogs and fries it was so nice and walked around for a bit, a little chilly but still a nice way to end their spring break! 

We even stopped in and saw my parents for a little bit and then had banana splits on the way home yummy!!!

now to do some more laundry and sit and knit I am almost finished with the little skirt and then I want to cast on for Michaels monkey blanket.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am one proud grandma, if I may brag a bit. Our oldest grandson Robert was accepted to the University of Florida's PhD program with a full scholarship and a paying teacher's assistant job.He will only be 90 miles from us .yea!!
> 
> Jynx There are senior agencies in town that you could tell your brother you are hiring to come in and assist your Mom. It doesn't matter at this juncture wether she wants them or not.You can not continue this way, for your own good. We have numerous agencies with skill levels from older ladies who help prepare meals help getting dressed and being a companion all the way to nursing care. You need to be firm with your Mom and state a companion will be here and that is all there is to it. Is that or assisted living and as hard as it may be you must do it for her safety and your own health.Your Mom is not in any shape to make any logical decisions. This way there is some one there to get her meals and make sure she drinks or not and can report to you any problems etc she finds. Is not right for your siblings to dump all your Mom's care in your lap. I will now shut up. Just care about you and your Mom and feel enough is enough. Why your brothers don't want to do the right thing by your Mom beats me.Hugs and love to you and your mom. Just stand up for you and your Mom and say this is what will be done, they can like it or not.I am sorry to sound so bossy, but they have taken unfair advantage of you and your hubby for a long time now. They do not care for your mom on a daily basis you do. Gentle hugs to you.


Many congratulations to Robert, you are fully justified in being a proud Grandma!! Purly, well said dear, I entirely agree with what you said regarding Jynx's mum and add _my_ gentle hugs to both of you - and mom - and Purly's DH!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I'm back :thumbup:
> In fact we got back around 11 pm Friday, but have been having long lie ins and then trying to get the washing done and the goarden tidied.
> All done now and we are just sitting down to watch the Oxford and Cambridge boat race.
> We had a really lovely time with the family and the gks were on good form. There was a little rain but a lot of sunshine and we were out every day. I even managed a very steep walk (clamber) to Beck Falls. I have taken loads of photos and will bore you with them every so often.
> ...


We missed you too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris. Here's what I wasn't allowed to bring home..


What a gorgeous couple!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I feel those hugs.. And need them right now! I am so lucky to have this safe place to land every once on awhile.
> Called the hospital this morning and talked to triage nurse who said that this is a typical reaction in older folks,,, no need to retest,,, and that it could be weeks, months before it resolves.
> Brother has not talked to her yet, as we both hate to do that when she can't respond, but she cannot be left alone I this condition....he thinks 4 hours of help (like I had arranged) and that he will comeback down on the day that person arrives to let mom know it so nonnegotiable if she wants to stay in house. DUH!!! been there! done that and you KNOW who is going to have to arrange it all again. He is coming down later this afternoon. I am tempted to call the gal who is up to date on mom, even though it is Sun. and see if the woman who was perfect is still available... Or if they could do an emergency meet with us today or in morning. I think we need to haVe IMMEDIATE help and brother might as well stay until it is arranged. BY HIM... You know that isn't going to happen either... Meanwhile, he is off looking for another phone she can operate.. Not a high priority when she can't talk!!!!! I think if I had a passport, I would just run away, and Lincoln sounds like a good place to start!
> 
> It is rainy, cold and so dark here today.... DH is working n7 day weeks so sour and about. I know he wanted to make Cannelloni for us and the neighbors today and we wanted to watch the hockey game and car race. I really just want to secede from the family!!!!


Quite understandable you fell like running away, so would I!!! Sounds good to call the 'perfect' girly, if she is available, grab her!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Know you all have to be sick of these pictures, but Dra'a just posted this from last night and it is a good one of the parents.... I think they are looking pretty good for 50!!!!


*Very* good-looking family!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up and I wish everyone who is stressed - you know who you are! - a restful evening/night and a truck full of peace of mind!

Well, DH checked the weather at Dymchurch and decided it was warmer and drier there so we went in the end! An hour in the soft play, which they surely will grow out of soon, pizza for lunch (it's the best I've ever tasted!) a short while on the beach (it wasn't _that_ warm!) then time at the funfair and on the slot machines, a good time was had by all!!!
Lotsa love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Robert, purleys GS...We are proud of you, but I think theres no one as proud as Grandma


Reflection of my own thoughts, so I will hitch hike on your comment, Susan xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm getting later and later. I must shake myself up. Its dull and windy here. My washing shall dry. I'll catch up.


And I am getting earlier & earlier. Daylight savings ended on Sunday morning (yesterday for me), and I thought I woke at 3.30am, but in actual fact it was only 2.30am. We had the 3 older GK's overnight on Saturday, then took them for a visit to their only living great grandparent, my MIL. They were very well behaved, when bedtime came around, as DH challenged each child to get a certain number of hoops over some pegs (I think the actual game ie called "hoopla". If each child got the required number of hoops over the pegs, they could have an icecream from Wendy's. We ended up having to get it from Macca's, as Wendy's has changed their hours here, and is no longer open on Sundays, which is a real pain, as that is when we take the kids out for a surprise, if we are going to do that! :?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops, my DH has a habit of locking the front door from the inside when I'm out and he's too deaf to hear the bell or me yelling or even the phone when I come back!! Spent a long time sitting on the front porch once, waiting for him to come downstairs so he would hear me pounding on the window! :roll:[/quote
> 
> I'm going to do what mom did...tie a key to a string and pin it to my underwear! I once tried burying a key and my beagle dug it up and was running around the yard with it hanging out of her mouth by the string


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think the bathroom is really an issue,,,,, but she just does not drink enough and we have told her everything wrong with her can be cured by increasing intake. It is much worse now. She is unable to complete a sentence... Even a simple one, or to finish reciting ABC's. I was a little shaky and in tears after hiring car to take sis to airport and DH called my brother without my knowledge. He came in late yesterday.... But hasn't talked to her about having someone in... Etc. and I think is rather shocked at her condition. He is still going to leave Monday and I have no idea how I am going to cope because I just cannot be down there 24/7. When I was down to supervise plumber yesterday..... She was trying to tell me... It would have be so nice if she would just go in her sleep...... And also told me that it was not going to get better when I was assuring her it would. It is just tearing me up, DH is concerned for me and we know brother is not going to agree to what we think is best or do anything in a timely manner. He may have a list of things he thinks I should do....... It is one horrendous mess and my heart just breaks for her.... I know she is scared and doesn't think it will resolve. Frankly, I am rather surprised that the fluid drip did not do any more good... In fact, I think she is worse and it is lasting way too long....... I did tell brother that, if she had to go in hospital again, I would not bring her home to live alone and would look at assisted living whether he agreed or not. I'm not sure that registered.... but I did make it pretty clear that, as much as I wanted to do what she wanted and didn't need it to be perfect, I could not support what I thought was approaching neglect for safety.....
> 
> Not meaning to go on and on, but I am truly beside myself..... Have not a clue what is right for everybody..... (And mom is really, in great physical shape... So we could be looking at years....)


Has she ever been in assisted living? Some people like being with others. She might find it isn't bad if she visited one. Could she visit one to see so it would be less frightening? You are taking on too much for one person especially when you have had health issues. Could doctors convince your family she needs to be in a care facility? This is so stressful for you. it is impossible to do what is right for everybody. You can only asses your limits and what is best for her. I was told to write the pros and cons of my problem in two columns and see where the strongest were. Being in a clean safe environment is a good thing tho your mom may be reluctant. She needs to think of you too. You can ruin your health being so stressed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A nap sounds like a great idea. It is not quite that cold here but I the low 50"s and going to be rainy tomorrow as well. There is so much going on in town with the Final,Four, car race, free concerts with Brice Springsteen featured tomorrow... we had the running of the bulls today (idiots)
> 
> Tonight was Rachel's last Golden Girl performance and then a formal dinner with parent't after. Yesterday was Mark's 50th but no time to schedule a family get together..... Livey I'd going to the ball game tomorrow at 4. I must call and see if she wants to borrow my warm, lined rain jacket with hood..... We were going to take mom and sure glad we were able to return tickets! No way that could have happened in her present condition or these weather conditions......
> 
> I have been trying to download a short little video, but it loud music and DH is asleep so not sure if it worked. Hit the download and see if it is there. I thought it would show up as a blue link. Guess I need to get out my I-pad for Seniors book!


She looks lovely! The download was fine. I enjoyed it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I accidently hit the send button. Wanted to say hi to Lifeline and let her know I miss her. Hope all is well and thinking of her.
> 
> Jolly Has DS girlfriend left yet??Wow five concerts they must really like music???? Hope you can get doggy back to obedience school and hope that helps with his behaviors. You sound busy with your on going projects and such.
> 
> Well I am off to get something done today. I have lots to do, just really don't feel like dong anything. Love and hugs to all. Purly


His friend left Saturday. I'm trying to get the dog to sleep in her cage tonight and tomorrow il bring the cats downstairs. It's been difficult because I don't know how to introduce the dog to the cats. I don't want to scare them or she might think they are prey. She may be ok since we had two other cats with her when huh had her. 
I can't get the man to finishe the entry til I can put dog upstairs away from him. I need to get things moved from the other house, the storage ubpnits snd the RV. 
I went to pick up a salad at the diner where hub and mom use to go and I had a bad ride home..just miss them very much.
Today I met my friend at a new tea shop. We split a quich and crepe and hot a desert crepe with lemon cream ..delish. The tea was orange flavor. They have interesting tea pots but I'm not sure which suits my needs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Up at a respectable hour this morning as I have the WI KnitWIts here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
I have just ordered myself a peg loom. Londy and I saw one at Olympia and I was quite taken by it, it should arrive by the end of the week.
Sending big hugs to you all. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi just dropping in. Sorry I've not been around. Have missed you all, just unsociable and tired. 
Hope everyone is okay. I will do a catch up soon, I think I have missed a lot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We had a fantastic day today took the kids down to the river in my home town and had chili cheese dogs and fries it was so nice and walked around for a bit, a little chilly but still a nice way to end their spring break!
> 
> We even stopped in and saw my parents for a little bit and then had banana splits on the way home yummy!!!
> 
> ...


Chili cheese dogs... nothing says messy and delicious like that and then to have banana splits... what a fun day..... and so glad the weather was nice enough to do that.. We had rain... The car race was postponed until tomorrow, but Bruce Springsteen still put on a great concert and it was dry enough to do fireworks show.... In the 50's so really glad we cancelled the ball game.

I want to do an elephant huggie because I have some perfect grey yarn but just don't want to start another new project quite yet.... I'm anxious to see your skirt.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, DH checked the weather at Dymchurch and decided it was warmer and drier there so we went in the end! An hour in the soft play, which they surely will grow out of soon, pizza for lunch (it's the best I've ever tasted!) a short while on the beach (it wasn't _that_ warm!) then time at the funfair and on the slot machines, a good time was had by all!!!
> Lotsa love to you all xxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like an action packed day. No wonder they love to come visit all the time... Such fun grandparents....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DH challenged each child to get a certain number of hoops over some pegs (I think the actual game ie called "hoopla". If each child got the required number of hoops over the pegs, they could have an icecream from Wendy's. We ended up having to get it from Macca's, as Wendy's has changed their hours here, and is no longer open on Sundays, which is a real pain, as that is when we take the kids out for a surprise, if we are going to do that! :?


I wonder if that is the same as our Wendy's. The logo features a red-headed girl. If so, I believe it originated here in Dallas and Wendy is a real lady who lies here... the daughter of the founder...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, my DH has a habit of locking the front door from the inside when I'm out and he's too deaf to hear the bell or me yelling or even the phone when I come back!! Spent a long time sitting on the front porch once, waiting for him to come downstairs so he would hear me pounding on the window! :roll:
> ...


Shhh.. don't tell anyone.. I'm not sure we have a key to the house.... I guess we really should change locks....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Has she ever been in assisted living? Some people like being with others. She might find it isn't bad if she visited one. Could she visit one to see so it would be less frightening? You are taking on too much for one person especially when you have had health issues. Could doctors convince your family she needs to be in a care facility? This is so stressful for you. it is impossible to do what is right for everybody. You can only asses your limits and what is best for her. I was told to write the pros and cons of my problem in two columns and see where the strongest were. Being in a clean safe environment is a good thing tho your mom may be reluctant. She needs to think of you too. You can ruin your health being so stressed.


Mom has never lived anywhere but in her own home. The short stint in rehab and the skilled nursing was a disaster. She has never even lived in an apartment. Besides, brother refuses to even let me mention the words to her.... There is a program where she could go live in a furnished one for a brief time,,, like while we were on a vacation, to try it out.... Mom wants to remain in her own home at all costs.... and brother promised dad he would "take care" of mom and he is determined to let her do this, regardless of safety issues... though he is now going to make the call himself to have someone come stay 4 hours a day (as I had set up 2 months ago) and tell her she must accept it if she wants to stay in the house. It is not going to go over well and I really hate that we are going to have to tell her this while she is not able to communicate. He is going to come down again when that person is found and be there when the person shows up for the first time. I told him I was not going to do all the work this time, since he needs to coordinate his schedule and that, since I told mom to get with her sons to solve issues.... I wanted it to come from him, not me...... Since I am on the scene, and will have to lie with all the fall out, I need to be able to say.... "Talk to Ted, mom.... This is what we all agreed to" He is finally realizing that he doesn't want her to live in his home, as I do not want that either.... and that he would have to insist on the same arrangement, even if he moved her near him.... though that is still a possibility. I did let him know the reasons I thought that would be too disruptive to her and that I would NOT let her come home to her house if she ends up in hospital again..... I also told him that if he is going to move her, he should do it into assisted living so as to not have to have here go through another huge upheaval later... but it is his decision.

ALL the Dr.s and facilities have recommended assisted living or memory care facility.... He figures they are just covering their tails... and there is some truth to that.... but he is determined to let her be independent (which is not really possible.. but to remain in her home....) for as long as possible... I've made it clear that we cannot be down there every day, can't handle the stress of not knowing she is OK and that, though we are willing to accept a not perfect arrangement, we are also wanting him to consider what is "not perfect" and what is actually neglect..... I think this present situation is beginning to sink in and make an impression. There just is no answer that is going to make everyone happy....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> His friend left Saturday. I'm trying to get the dog to sleep in her cage tonight and tomorrow il bring the cats downstairs. It's been difficult because I don't know how to introduce the dog to the cats. I don't want to scare them or she might think they are prey. She may be ok since we had two other cats with her when huh had her.
> I can't get the man to finishe the entry til I can put dog upstairs away from him. I need to get things moved from the other house, the storage ubpnits snd the RV.
> I went to pick up a salad at the diner where hub and mom use to go and I had a bad ride home..just miss them very much.
> Today I met my friend at a new tea shop. We split a quich and crepe and hot a desert crepe with lemon cream ..delish. The tea was orange flavor. They have interesting tea pots but I'm not sure which suits my needs.


Have you talked to the vet about introducing the cats? I should think that putting the dog upstairs for one or two days, while you are home anyhow, would be enough for the man to finish the work......

Sorry that the diner triggered a bad day for you. I'm sure that is going to happen on occasion.... Nothing wrong with remembering... but glad that you went out with a friend and had a good time as well... Sounds delicious....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Up at a respectable hour this morning as I have the WI KnitWIts here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
> I have just ordered myself a peg loom. Londy and I saw one at Olympia and I was quite taken by it, it should arrive by the end of the week.
> Sending big hugs to you all. xxxx


How nice that you always host the group.... I'm sure they all love it as well. What kind of peg loom? The plastic round type... or there are some wood rectangle, even for doing socks... I have a round one.. but no interest in it so will probably give it to the little neighbor girl.. I've not seen anyone use the rectangular one.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi just dropping in. Sorry I've not been around. Have missed you all, just unsociable and tired.
> Hope everyone is okay. I will do a catch up soon, I think I have missed a lot.


I know the feeling very well.... and you know we will all be here when you do have a moment... I've been thinking about you and your son...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Up at a respectable hour this morning as I have the WI KnitWIts here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
> I have just ordered myself a peg loom. Londy and I saw one at Olympia and I was quite taken by it, it should arrive by the end of the week.
> Sending big hugs to you all. xxxx


Hope you didn't have to pay too much more than they were at the show? I am busy playing with rainbow bracelet loom, lol, it says 8+ on the box!!! Have a good day !xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like an action packed day. No wonder they love to come visit all the time... Such fun grandparents....


They were on the laptop half the morning, then Jake had a bath and has decided to have his long hair cut, hurray!!! Now the are playing on the Wii Fit and getting dehydrated!!! They will be going home in a little while, I will miss them so much!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and 2'c (36'F). It snowed Saturday, then was 10'C (50'F) on Sunday, so we went outside and tried to cut down some more of the broken branches from the ice storm early in the winter. I succeeded in breaking a very pretty Japanese maple and still didn't get all the broken limbs down. Two branches are over my shed so I can't get a ladder in there. We also found out that the rabbits had chewed half of our corkscrew bush during the winter. I don't think that will grow back so it's going to look lopsided this summer.
I have to get an emission test before I can get my car re-licensed this year. So I'll be driving around with a tank of high octane to clear out the system so I get good readings.
I didn't get much knitting done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shhh.. don't tell anyone.. I'm not sure we have a key to the house.... I guess we really should change locks....


Y!ou don't lock your house?!! Ok, I admit it, my car was unlocked all night but we always lock the house up if we go out


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom has never lived anywhere but in her own home. The short stint in rehab and the skilled nursing was a disaster. She has never even lived in an apartment. Besides, brother refuses to even let me mention the words to her.... There is a program where she could go live in a furnished one for a brief time,,, like while we were on a vacation, to try it out.... Mom wants to remain in her own home at all costs.... and brother promised dad he would "take care" of mom and he is determined to let her do this, regardless of safety issues... though he is now going to make the call himself to have someone come stay 4 hours a day (as I had set up 2 months ago) and tell her she must accept it if she wants to stay in the house. It is not going to go over well and I really hate that we are going to have to tell her this while she is not able to communicate. He is going to come down again when that person is found and be there when the person shows up for the first time. I told him I was not going to do all the work this time, since he needs to coordinate his schedule and that, since I told mom to get with her sons to solve issues.... I wanted it to come from him, not me...... Since I am on the scene, and will have to lie with all the fall out, I need to be able to say.... "Talk to Ted, mom.... This is what we all agreed to" He is finally realizing that he doesn't want her to live in his home, as I do not want that either.... and that he would have to insist on the same arrangement, even if he moved her near him.... though that is still a possibility. I did let him know the reasons I thought that would be too disruptive to her and that I would NOT let her come home to her house if she ends up in hospital again..... I also told him that if he is going to move her, he should do it into assisted living so as to not have to have here go through another huge upheaval later... but it is his decision.
> 
> ALL the Dr.s and facilities have recommended assisted living or memory care facility.... He figures they are just covering their tails... and there is some truth to that.... but he is determined to let her be independent (which is not really possible.. but to remain in her home....) for as long as possible... I've made it clear that we cannot be down there every day, can't handle the stress of not knowing she is OK and that, though we are willing to accept a not perfect arrangement, we are also wanting him to consider what is "not perfect" and what is actually neglect..... I think this present situation is beginning to sink in and make an impression. There just is no answer that is going to make everyone happy....


Sadly, your last sentence is especially true and it is hard to be compromising on someone else's behalf but that's what needs to happen and you must protect yourself from having it all dumped on you again, be strong, it will work out! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shhh.. don't tell anyone.. I'm not sure we have a key to the house.... I guess we really should change locks....


We have two locks. One on the door and one in a box downstairs. Both mum and DD have lost the key to the front door (the only one with a key) on several occasions. So the lock gets changed until we find the key. I have both keys on my keychain so I can get in regardless of which lock is on the door.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice that you always host the group.... I'm sure they all love it as well. What kind of peg loom? The plastic round type... or there are some wood rectangle, even for doing socks... I have a round one.. but no interest in it so will probably give it to the little neighbor girl.. I've not seen anyone use the rectangular one.....


The looms we saw at the show were weaving looms so I'm guessing that's what Purple has bought. She already had a small fixed one but you only weave from one end on the peg looms and so can go for a stair carpet if you want to! It will keep Purple out of mischief for 5 minutes!!! :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi just dropping in. Sorry I've not been around. Have missed you all, just unsociable and tired.
> Hope everyone is okay. I will do a catch up soon, I think I have missed a lot.


Hi
Hope you feel more yourself soon. The end of the school year is coming, then you can recharge your batteries.
Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have two locks. One on the door and one in a box downstairs. Both mum and DD have lost the key to the front door (the only one with a key) on several occasions. So the lock gets changed until we find the key. I have both keys on my keychain so I can get in regardless of which lock is on the door.


Morning Nitzi! Just off to take the little ones home now, have a good day and a safe journey each way!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its wet and miserable here. DH is busy as usual. Got a nice coffee, and then I'll do a little bit of something.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> His friend left Saturday. I'm trying to get the dog to sleep in her cage tonight and tomorrow il bring the cats downstairs. It's been difficult because I don't know how to introduce the dog to the cats. I don't want to scare them or she might think they are prey. She may be ok since we had two other cats with her when huh had her.
> I can't get the man to finishe the entry til I can put dog upstairs away from him. I need to get things moved from the other house, the storage ubpnits snd the RV.
> I went to pick up a salad at the diner where hub and mom use to go and I had a bad ride home..just miss them very much.
> Today I met my friend at a new tea shop. We split a quich and crepe and hot a desert crepe with lemon cream ..delish. The tea was orange flavor. They have interesting tea pots but I'm not sure which suits my needs.


If you can borrow one of those child gates and put it in the doorway of one of the rooms. The cats can jump over it if they feel scared, but the dog usually can't, so no chasing will happen. That way the cats and dog can smell each other and get used to each others scent.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning Nitzi! Just off to take the little ones home now, have a good day and a safe journey each way!! xxx


Thanks, I'm leaving soon. 
Have a great rest-of-the-day yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its wet and miserable here. DH is busy as usual. Got a nice coffee, and then I'll do a little bit of something.


Good morning GSusan. I hope the sky clears for your soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off now.
Everyone have a great day.
Happy knitting (or weaving)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im thinking that these happy pills might be starting to work better. I'll give themn a fortnight and then go back. I'm sure I'll get there.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Up at a respectable hour this morning as I have the WI KnitWIts here this morning and then the family are coming into town to go to the dentist and then here for lunch.
> I have just ordered myself a peg loom. Londy and I saw one at Olympia and I was quite taken by it, it should arrive by the end of the week.
> Sending big hugs to you all. xxxx


Peg looms are lots of fun. We had a session working on these at WI, I really enjoyed it. My DDbought me one for my birthday. You will have fun.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just checking in. Rather overcast here, wonder if it will rain???Slept in a little this am, felt good. Today is the first session in DH and I learning how to do home dialysis. Hope all goes well. I have numerous concerns about this, just have to wait and see how it goes.

Lifeline hi dear, good to hear from you. Hopefully a small Easter break from work and such will help and then school term coming to a close for the summer can renew your energy.
Thinking of you and son.

Jolly had to laugh about your doggy digging up key and running around yard with it. Glad you had a lovely lunch with your friend. Have no idea how to introduce doggy to cats. Never encountered this. Our Daisy thinks kitties are her friends as she was raised with a cat and she still thinks they like her even when they snarl and hiss at her.

Jynx glad to know your brother will be taking on more responsibility for your Mom.For your brother it is hard decisions time and sometimes promises made can be more detrimental than looking at the real needs of a loved one and making and acting on the hard decisions for their health and well fair.Hugs to you. Just stand your ground dear heart.Know all things will hopefully work out for both you and your Mom.Lovely pics of your DD, GD and SIL. Very young looking for 50.

Purple what is a peg loom???What exactly do you make with it???Have fun with your WI group today. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead.

Londy can I come be one of your DGKs for the day. I would love to do all the fun things you come up with to entertain them.They are so fortunate to have grandparents that take and enjoy being with them so much.I do think our little group does have an exceptional number of these types of grandmothers and grandfathers though.

Xiang it sounded like a lovely time you and DH had with some of your grandchildren. I must admit I am a bit envious as 2 of my grandsons are overseas and 3 are grown and only one of them is interested in being with us now. I never get to see my DGGSs any more either. Their Mom is to involved in her own life to want to bother scheduling time for us to be with them. Such is life I guess. I'll just latch on to hear about the good times you all have with yours. I will be seeing my 2 DGSs from overseas this summer. We always have a grand time together.

Binky you will be in Orlando before we are. DH has to have a checkup in Pittsburgh before we leave, so probably won't get there till toward the end of the week you are there. We might still be able to meet for lunch or something if you are still there at that time. I'll pm you our schedule when the time gets a little closer and things are more solidified. This would sure be great if we could meet up.

Nitzi when you are done with your yard I have one that could use some care. Sounds like you worked really hard this weekend.How do you lock up your house if your Mom and DD loose their house keys???? I remember years ago when I was small, no one on the block would ever have thought to lock their doors, now we have all kinds of protection offered for sale.Have a good day at work. Fingers crossed for nice weather.

Chrissy hope you found your TENS unit and it is helping your back. Nothing worse than back pain.What do you make with your peg loom.? I don't know that I have ever heard of these unless we call them something else here in the states.

Pam Have you started on your next shawl yet. I really did like the pink one. So spring like. I haven't done much knitting since DS left. Just lazy I guess or taking a small break away from it.Can't believe I bought all this new yard and haven't taken it out of the bag yet. Hope spring weather is upon you. Do you plant a garden??We did one year. I put in way to many tomato plants and wow what a crop we got and of beans also.

GS Glad you feel more yourself today. Those happy pills sometimes take awhile to work. Can't wait to go to Florida. It holds many promises this year. Can't wait to meet you and maybe Binky. Hopefully your kitchen will soon be done. I was silly after our kitchen was done, I didn't want any mess in it and was driving myself crazy walking around polishing and wiping up all the time the imaginary spills I thought I saw.
Got over this, but just wanted everything to stay spit and polished for as long as possible I guess.

Saxy hope all is well with you. It sounds lie you will have a wonderful day with your twin DGDs. Have fun, whatever you do.

Okay girls where is Lincoln that you are going to visit in mass.???I know it must be hilly there, but is there shops or historical venues to be seen. I know you will all be knitting and gabbing also. Just curious.

Everyone have a lovely day/evening. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a still wet Surrey. Had a great time with WI knitting group and then the family arrived for lunch. GS did not want to go home but his Mum said he had to.
I have ordered a peg loom made of pine, it has two gauges and is 91 cm long - I could actually make a stair carpet Londy! And it was cheaper than the one we saw at Olympia. 
I am trying to finish a waistcoat and my aran cardigan and prepare for the Mini Me workshop before I start weaving.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Y!ou don't lock your house?!! Ok, I admit it, my car was unlocked all night but we always lock the house up if we go out


I didn't us to when we first moved in here because bil was home all the time and they live next door but I always lock up now we have one of the locks that you put a code in and it unlocks so don't need a key unless someone gets froggy and locks the door handle which has happened :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im thinking that these happy pills might be starting to work better. I'll give themn a fortnight and then go back. I'm sure I'll get there.


Cos you will get there. We will help you all the way. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know the feeling very well.... and you know we will all be here when you do have a moment... I've been thinking about you and your son...


Thanks. I see you are still having issues with your mom. Hope you get to a happy solution soon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Purple it is pouring down rain here at the moment. baby is asleep so I am working on his blanket while the kids eat lunch and get ready for there history class.
Your loom sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks. I see you are still having issues with your mom. Hope you get to a happy solution soon.


Hello Lifeline hope you and your son are doing well!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I heard from DD's Dr. this morning and she has to start medication as she showed signs that she could have more seizures.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello Purple it is pouring down rain here at the moment. baby is asleep so I am working on his blanket while the kids eat lunch and get ready for there history class.
> Your loom sounds like alot of fun.


Hi Lisa, I am really looking forward to receiving it, it seems to be quite an easy techniquel


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I heard from DD's Dr. this morning and she has to start medication as she showed signs that she could have more seizures.


Hope the meds work. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just checking in. Rather overcast here, wonder if it will rain???Slept in a little this am, felt good. Today is the first session in DH and I learning how to do home dialysis. Hope all goes well. I have numerous concerns about this, just have to wait and see how it goes.
> 
> Everyone have a lovely day/evening. Purly


I'm not surprised you have numerous concerns regarding the home dialysis. It must be a very big undertaking and responsibility.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you can borrow one of those child gates and put it in the doorway of one of the rooms. The cats can jump over it if they feel scared, but the dog usually can't, so no chasing will happen. That way the cats and dog can smell each other and get used to each others scent.


That sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I heard from DD's Dr. this morning and she has to start medication as she showed signs that she could have more seizures.


I hope the meds work out for DD. How is she generally?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a still wet Surrey. Had a great time with WI knitting group and then the family arrived for lunch. GS did not want to go home but his Mum said he had to.
> I have ordered a peg loom made of pine, it has two gauges and is 91 cm long - I could actually make a stair carpet Londy! And it was cheaper than the one we saw at Olympia.
> I am trying to finish a waistcoat and my aran cardigan and prepare for the Mini Me workshop before I start weaving.


I bet that's stretching your patience and that you are dying to jump in and weave something!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I heard from DD's Dr. this morning and she has to start medication as she showed signs that she could have more seizures.


Sorry to hear that dear but better to be safe than sorry and I guess it will stop DD from stressing in case she has one. Big hugs to both of you from me xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bet that's stretching your patience and that you are dying to jump in and weave something!!!


You know me too wellxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to get dinner. Think I have forgotten how to cook :shock: xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just checking in. Rather overcast here, wonder if it will rain???Slept in a little this am, felt good. Today is the first session in DH and I learning how to do home dialysis. Hope all goes well. I have numerous concerns about this, just have to wait and see how it goes.
> 
> I am sure with your nursing history that you can do the home dialysis, my cousins DH did home dialysis for awhile.
> 
> Yes it would be nice to get to meet up while in Florida and have lunch together.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I hope the meds work out for DD. How is she generally?


She is tired alot but other than that she is pretty much her normal self.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> .
> 
> Purple what is a peg loom???What exactly do you make with it???Have fun with your WI group today. Sounds like you have a busy day ahead.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, good luck with the dialysis training, I'm sure being you and a former nurse, you will both be fine!!
Here are two pictures, the first is a peg loom like Purple's and the second is to show you where Lincoln is! I think it is a lovely city but we are going there as it is a convenient halfway meeting place for us all to meet up with Susan! There is a castle I think and Chris, who knows it quite well tells us she will be guiding us to a nice yarn shop!!! We will find plenty to do although I suspect it will be mostly chatting and knitting!!!Lots of love, J xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You know me too wellxxxxx


I want to play too!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, your last sentence is especially true and it is hard to be compromising on someone else's behalf but that's what needs to happen and you must protect yourself from having it all dumped on you again, be strong, it will work out! xxx


I'm in 100% agreement with Londy on this. You do have to keep your needs in mind along with your mom's and your brothers need to take that into consideration, too. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im thinking that these happy pills might be starting to work better. I'll give themn a fortnight and then go back. I'm sure I'll get there.


That's good, Susan, that you feel they are beginning to do some good. Sometimes it can take a week or more before you feel the full effect of them. Hang in there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just checking in. Rather overcast here, wonder if it will rain???Slept in a little this am, felt good. Today is the first session in DH and I learning how to do home dialysis. Hope all goes well. I have numerous concerns about this, just have to wait and see how it goes.
> 
> Pam Have you started on your next shawl yet. I really did like the pink one. So spring like. I haven't done much knitting since DS left. Just lazy I guess or taking a small break away from it.Can't believe I bought all this new yard and haven't taken it out of the bag yet. Hope spring weather is upon you. Do you plant a garden??We did one year. I put in way to many tomato plants and wow what a crop we got and of beans.
> 
> Everyone have a lovely day/evening. Purly


Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.

No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.

I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a still wet Surrey. Had a great time with WI knitting group and then the family arrived for lunch. GS did not want to go home but his Mum said he had to.
> I have ordered a peg loom made of pine, it has two gauges and is 91 cm long - I could actually make a stair carpet Londy! And it was cheaper than the one we saw at Olympia.
> I am trying to finish a waistcoat and my aran cardigan and prepare for the Mini Me workshop before I start weaving.


Sounds like a good day. Can't wait to see what you'll make with your peg loom. It sounds interesting. You are one busy lady!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I heard from DD's Dr. this morning and she has to start medication as she showed signs that she could have more seizures.


Good you have heard back. At least now you have something to work with and hopefully the medication will do it's job and there won't be any more episodes. Easy for me to say, but please try not to worry too much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.
> 
> No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.
> 
> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


Once again, absolutely gorgeous, you are a very talented knitty lady!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you didn't have to pay too much more than they were at the show? I am busy playing with rainbow bracelet loom, lol, it says 8+ on the box!!! Have a good day !xxxx


Those are what make great stitch markers!!!! and you can just snip them if you forget to move when adding a lifeline...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They were on the laptop half the morning, then Jake had a bath and has decided to have his long hair cut, hurray!!! Now the are playing on the Wii Fit and getting dehydrated!!! They will be going home in a little while, I will miss them so much!!!


He is such a cutie.. and does have gorgeous hair, but a shorter BOY do would make him even more a lady killer...
(must see if I can do the Wii now that we have this darned smart TV .. )

I can't find where I laid down my pedometer last night.... and have just spread the fertilizer... and run out so guess I'd better call the boss and have him bring more home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.
> 
> No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.
> 
> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


That shawl is beautiful I wish I could make something like that...maybe be day


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I succeeded in breaking a very pretty Japanese maple and still didn't get all the broken limbs down. Two branches are over my shed so I can't get a ladder in there. We also found out that the rabbits had chewed half of our corkscrew bush during the winter. I don't think that will grow back so it's going to look lopsided this summer.
> I have to get an emission test before I can get my car re-licensed this year. So I'll be driving around with a tank of high octane to clear out the system so I get good readings.
> I didn't get much knitting done.


With all the driving you do, I would think your readings would be good. My driving is a lot of local and I still pass every year...

Sorry about the maple... but I think the corkscrew might come back OK.... As the bad side starts to grow,,, gradually trim the good side to make it seem less lopsided. I always had a corkscrew willow tree until a couple years back and just love them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im thinking that these happy pills might be starting to work better. I'll give themn a fortnight and then go back. I'm sure I'll get there.


Happy pills do take a while to start working. I have had to take them for a long time. You should be very happy by the time you get to Lincoln!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Y!ou don't lock your house?!! Ok, I admit it, my car was unlocked all night but we always lock the house up if we go out


I know ... We are horrible... and we don't do an alarm system like everyone else we know.... the cars are always locked though.... except when mine is in the garage.. The front door is always locked, but we don't use it, always going in and out the garage.... and the side door to the garage is inside the fence..... not perfect... but I'm sure everyone except those in the know think we are all locked up... like sensible people.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Once again, absolutely gorgeous, you are a very talented knitty lady!!!


Thanks, Londy!  I love the challenge these shawls give me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That shawl is beautiful I wish I could make something like that...maybe be day


Thanks, Chrissy. I bet you could do one. I was intimidated by them until I actually did one. Now they are a pleasure to do and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The looms we saw at the show were weaving looms so I'm guessing that's what Purple has bought. She already had a small fixed one but you only weave from one end on the peg looms and so can go for a stair carpet if you want to! It will keep Purple out of mischief for 5 minutes!!! :lol:


I have an inkle loom that is great for shoe laces, belts, camera straps, etc.... or a stair runner for a fairy house..... It works a little like a backstrap loom..... but does have string heddles.... My floor loom is thinking I died..... and I really must get it treaded and some projects done.... I think Purple would like a tapestry loom because it has less rules and lots of free form possibilities...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you can borrow one of those child gates and put it in the doorway of one of the rooms. The cats can jump over it if they feel scared, but the dog usually can't, so no chasing will happen. That way the cats and dog can smell each other and get used to each others scent.


Yes, and there is another lady who had a screen door installed on her yarn room so that the cats could see her, but not get at the yarn.... this would keep them separated as well.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just checking in. Rather overcast here, wonder if it will rain???Slept in a little this am, felt good. Today is the first session in DH and I learning how to do home dialysis. Hope all goes well. I have numerous concerns about this, just have to wait and see how it goes.
> 
> Jynx glad to know your brother will be taking on more responsibility for your Mom. For your brother it is hard decisions time and sometimes promises made can be more detrimental than looking at the real needs of a loved one and making and acting on the hard decisions for their health and well fair. Hugs to you. Just stand your ground dear heart. Know all things will hopefully work out for both you and your Mom.Lovely pics of your DD, GD and SIL. Very young looking for 50.
> 
> ...


Knowing you are a skilled nurse,,,, I can still understand having some concerns on the home dialysis..... I can see where it would free up some time and possible travel opportunities but still a lot of responsibility feeling totally responsible for monitoring. Not like you can go clean in another room..... or at least not from my limited knowledge of the monitoring that went on when dad received it in hospital..... Hope all goes well.

Dear brother really hasn't done anything other than talk to mom, but he is now a little open to at least exploring assisted living and does understand better my objections to moving her up north... though it certainly would relieve me of all responsibility..... this has been an eye opener to him... as she could not write her thoughts and it took her a half hour to convey that she wanted a hamburger... We are both going to look at some assisted living situations as a possibility (slim). I suggested we might need to try out one for just a couple weeks as a respite care and let her experience it... she is not accepting of the home care... een with her limited communications right now... but we will continue to set it up and hope that she will come around when she realizes that the alternative is not going to be to her liking either. We have a greed, hard though it is, that I will NOT go down and rescue. I will, of course, have to take some food down later in the week because he did not stock up on the things I told him were her go to meals. I am hoping that some time totally alone will relieve some of the pressure and help with the speech.... and it will also let her know that we are no longer able to rescue..... and that she is going to have to accept some outside help. It sure is hard though and I feel neglectful, but the only way I know to get the point across to her.

I know how you must feel on the grandchild issue. though we see ours and are fairly active in their lives, they are growing and Rachel will be out on her own and pretty busy with her own life. Livey isn't far behind. there will always be holidays and some social media, but good cuddle times are pretty fleeting and we know we will always be part of their lives and loved but actual time spent will be shorter and shorter.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I heard from DD's Dr. this morning and she has to start medication as she showed signs that she could have more seizures.


Not the "all clear" I am sure you were hoping for, but good that there is a medication that can help.... Is there a possibility that she will eventually grow out of this condition? If not, I know you will all learn how to adapt. It may be some simple changes in habits can also help... like not getting overly stressed or tired.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You know me too wellxxxxx


It hasn't arrived yet has it? Maybe Mr. P needs to hide it until you accomplish your goals.....

DH received his new computerized motor a couple days ago. Right now, the rain is an excuse for not doing chores but I bet I have seen the last of any help from him regarding the yard, pool, etc. New toys have a very strong pull....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are two pictures, the first is a peg loom like Purple's and the second is to show you where Lincoln is! I think it is a lovely city but we are going there as it is a convenient halfway meeting place for us all to meet up with Susan!


 I haven't seen that loom... but it does look a bit like a twining process. I have a different contraption for that. (ad DH make it and then promptly moved on to something else!)

Nice that the town is attractive, but the location is the best part and the yarn store, of course......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm in 100% agreement with Londy on this. You do have to keep your needs in mind along with your mom's and your brothers need to take that into consideration, too. Sending hugs your way.


 He does,,, just that he is a bit of a pontificator and also takes a long time to mull things over. Talks a great game but actual action is a little slow!!! Meanwhile, nothing actually changes..... Case in point, I told him over two years ago to get a copy of mom's birth certificate so that we could homestead the house and save a considerable tax.... (He is supposed to do all money matters.) That hasn't happened. He SAYS lots of right things... and then everything goes back to the status quo...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


Delightful and the white will be wonderful with summer outfits, or really anything...... That one is certainly lovely, but does look a bit simpler to knit.... I HAVE TO have that pattern too!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, the dryer is about to go off so off to wrangle some hangers and maybe hit a couple of the wood floors and the bathrooms.... I haven't even heard from the cleaning lady for a couple of weeks so she will not be allowed back. I know my original gal is now available on Fridays, but just not sure I can afford the cost or want to have Friday morning tied up... not that I am not usually here but we would include Fridays if trying to get away for long week-ends...... it would be fine for mom, but that would be part of home health responsibilities if she ever agrees to it.... so hate to start something and then have Karen out of work again..... Besides, I used to take mom out for hair and groceries when she was there and not so sure I am going to do that anymore.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> He does,,, just that he is a bit of a pontificator and also takes a long time to mull things over. Talks a great game but actual action is a little slow!!! Meanwhile, nothing actually changes..... Case in point, I told him over two years ago to get a copy of mom's birth certificate so that we could homestead the house and save a considerable tax.... (He is supposed to do all money matters.) That hasn't happened. He SAYS lots of right things... and then everything goes back to the status quo...


Which accomplishes nothing at all and nothing ever changes, so you always have it dumped in your lap which isn't right. I feel for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Delightful and the white will be wonderful with summer outfits, or really anything...... That one is certainly lovely, but does look a bit simpler to knit.... I HAVE TO have that pattern too!!!!!


Thanks! It's actually a pale blue variegated (really pale) and, yes, will be a great summer shawl. This pattern was easier, but knit from the bottom up so you have to fiddle a bit in the beginning, but every odd row is a decrease, so it goes pretty quickly once you get going. There's a KAL on here that I started out with. That helped to read everyone's tips. I think I have all her patterns.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the dryer is about to go off so off to wrangle some hangers and maybe hit a couple of the wood floors and the bathrooms.... I haven't even heard from the cleaning lady for a couple of weeks so she will not be allowed back. I know my original gal is now available on Fridays, but just not sure I can afford the cost or want to have Friday morning tied up... not that I am not usually here but we would include Fridays if trying to get away for long week-ends...... it would be fine for mom, but that would be part of home health responsibilities if she ever agrees to it.... so hate to start something and then have Karen out of work again..... Besides, I used to take mom out for hair and groceries when she was there and not so sure I am going to do that anymore.....


I've been doing laundry and have got the floors vacuumed, so am now going to take a break and enjoy the sunshine. Actually have the windows open and airing out the house. Feels lovely!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! It's actually a pale blue variegated (really pale) and, yes, will be a great summer shawl. This pattern was easier, but knit from the bottom up so you have to fiddle a bit in the beginning, but every odd row is a decrease, so it goes pretty quickly once you get going. There's a KAL on here that I started out with. That helped to read everyone's tips. I think I have all her patterns.


For me, the pale blue would be even better... as I wear a lot of blues or things it would look good with and love anything tonal or variegated. I would love to try a top up.... Yes, a whole lot of work to start with, but then it gets done when you are starting to get bored..... this one I'm doing right now is simple enough, no lace, but it just keeps growing and growing and I can't decide when to stop... I'm so afraid I will get fed up before it is really large and sumptuous..... Going in your direction, you pretty much can tell when to stop if yarn starts becoming an issue....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been doing laundry and have got the floors vacuumed, so am now going to take a break and enjoy the sunshine. Actually have the windows open and airing out the house. Feels lovely!


Show off..... I have two wood floors mopped and shined and only one bath done... and only one load of laundry put away... but I did get a late start and did do the fertilizer... Just hit my thumb in the dryer door and decided that I would nurse my wounds with a little knitting session... It is actually nice here... cool.... and I am considering a little yard work.... but should stick with the house, since I will be gone tomorrow. The car race that was cancelled yesterday is on now so know that the TV will go on as soon as DH comes home and that will be the end of anything productive... Which reminds me, I did promise to fix a pair of pants for him... Off to the sewing machine.....

Just got an e-mail from DD with a link to an on-line shopping party to benefit the GD going to Germany.... lots of bags and organization things... "Thirty-one gifts". I've never heard of them before but did see a couple bags that would be nice for knitting or for file/pattern storage so guess a little retail therapy is in order as well...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are what make great stitch markers!!!! and you can just snip them if you forget to move when adding a lifeline...


Haha, I bought them as stitch markers but kinda got carried away!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> He is such a cutie.. and does have gorgeous hair, but a shorter BOY do would make him even more a lady killer...
> (must see if I can do the Wii now that we have this darned smart TV .. )
> 
> I can't find where I laid down my pedometer last night.... and have just spread the fertilizer... and run out so guess I'd better call the boss and have him bring more home.


We should have a WiiFit Challenge!! Trouble is, we never seem to have enough charged batteries for the Wii board _and_ the hand sets without robbing something else in this house! I really like the aerobic and balance sections but not too keen on the yoga or muscle workouts!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy pills do take a while to start working. I have had to take them for a long time. You should be very happy by the time you get to Lincoln!


I hope we will _all_ be happy by the time we get to Lincoln!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Knowing you are a skilled nurse,,,, I can still understand having some concerns on the home dialysis..... I can see where it would free up some time and possible travel opportunities but still a lot of responsibility feeling totally responsible for monitoring. Not like you can go clean in another room..... or at least not from my limited knowledge of the monitoring that went on when dad received it in hospital..... Hope all goes well.
> 
> Dear brother really hasn't done anything other than talk to mom, but he is now a little open to at least exploring assisted living and does understand better my objections to moving her up north... though it certainly would relieve me of all responsibility..... this has been an eye opener to him... as she could not write her thoughts and it took her a half hour to convey that she wanted a hamburger... We are both going to look at some assisted living situations as a possibility (slim). I suggested we might need to try out one for just a couple weeks as a respite care and let her experience it... she is not accepting of the home care... een with her limited communications right now... but we will continue to set it up and hope that she will come around when she realizes that the alternative is not going to be to her liking either. We have a greed, hard though it is, that I will NOT go down and rescue. I will, of course, have to take some food down later in the week because he did not stock up on the things I told him were her go to meals. I am hoping that some time totally alone will relieve some of the pressure and help with the speech.... and it will also let her know that we are no longer able to rescue..... and that she is going to have to accept some outside help. It sure is hard though and I feel neglectful, but the only way I know to get the point across to her.
> 
> I know how you must feel on the grandchild issue. though we see ours and are fairly active in their lives, they are growing and Rachel will be out on her own and pretty busy with her own life. Livey isn't far behind. there will always be holidays and some social media, but good cuddle times are pretty fleeting and we know we will always be part of their lives and loved but actual time spent will be shorter and shorter.....


I suppose it's the circle of life but I can already see a time when Jake & Liv will not be as close to us as the are now and I guess we did it to our grandparents too!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We should have a WiiFit Challenge!! Trouble is, we never seem to have enough charged batteries for the Wii board _and_ the hand sets without robbing something else in this house! I really like the aerobic and balance sections but not too keen on the yoga or muscle workouts!


I do the yoga too, but love the balance games.... and the walking and dancing and other aerobics.... even the boxing... and I'm not bad at it... I have a basket with all the accessories in it and keep a full big package of batteries in there. DH did give me some dance-alongs and haven't even tried them since I'm not fully checked out ion this new smart TV.... I now also have a camera that tells me if I am doing it right... naturally, haven't used that.... don't need the TV talking back at me just now. Muscle work-outs.... What muscles???? I've just been lifting the hope chest to put furniture sliders under it..... Ha.....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I bought them as stitch markers but kinda got carried away!!


Hi Londy I bought one of those looms for my DD, she love gadgets and makes fantastic friendship bracelets. I shall put it in with her bag of presents I got for her birthday next week. I am looking forward to having a go too, got a big bag of the rings as well!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do the yoga too, but love the balance games.... and the walking and dancing and other aerobics.... even the boxing... and I'm not bad at it... I have a basket with all the accessories in it and keep a full big package of batteries in there. DH did give me some dance-alongs and haven't even tried them since I'm not fully checked out ion this new smart TV.... I now also have a camera that tells me if I am doing it right... naturally, haven't used that.... don't need the TV talking back at me just now. Muscle work-outs.... What muscles???? I've just been lifting the hope chest to put furniture sliders under it..... Ha.....


Sounds like you definitely don't need the muscle workouts, you're doing your own!! Think I may have to get my own battery charger so I always have some ready to roll!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy I bought one of those looms for my DD, she love gadgets and makes fantastic friendship bracelets. I shall put it in with her bag of presents I got for her birthday next week. I am looking forward to having a go too, got a big bag of the rings as well!


Hi Chris! I was checking out all the Youtube videos for all the different designs, they're so pretty!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I hope we will _all_ be happy by the time we get to Lincoln!!!


So do I ... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris! I was checking out all the Youtube videos for all the different designs, they're so pretty!!


I shall have to have a look, then I can show my little girl, soon to be 35' how to do this new hobby!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Spent 3 and a half hours doing the dialysis learning session. Being a nurse is helpful as I do understand all the whys and where fores,and used to giving IV push meds, but there is alot of work involved. Need to have a plumber install some equipment needed for dialysis and will have a tank like piece of equipment installed in the bedroom, plus a list of supplies that is unbelievable and will be delivered every month. Have no clue where we will store all this stuff. We have a small home. 

I bought bags of these little rubber bands for a $1.00 each as I found a pattern on here to knit with them. I will try tomorrow to see where I saved it to and will post if anyone is interested in it.

Pam beautiful job on your shawl. You are very talented. Love it.

Lifeline so nice to hear from you dear.

Londy thanks for the info.

Binky hope we can meet up for lunch. Fingers crossed.

Well I am off for now. Just plain tired. Long day.Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Spent 3 and a half hours doing the dialysis learning session. Being a nurse is helpful as I do understand all the whys and where fores,and used to giving IV push meds, but there is alot of work involved. Need to have a plumber install some equipment needed for dialysis and will have a tank like piece of equipment installed in the bedroom, plus a list of supplies that is unbelievable and will be delivered every month. Have no clue where we will store all this stuff. We have a small home.
> 
> I bought bags of these little rubber bands for a $1.00 each as I found a pattern on here to knit with them. I will try tomorrow to see where I saved it to and will post if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> ...


First, thank you!

Second - Wow, that's pretty intense training. It's no wonder you're tired. Being a nurse has to have helped your understanding of what's required. When do you have to take it over on your own? I am in awe of you for being able to do this.

I hope you get a good rest tonight.

Love and hugs. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.
> 
> No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.
> 
> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


Oh Pam that is lovely too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We should have a WiiFit Challenge!! Trouble is, we never seem to have enough charged batteries for the Wii board _and_ the hand sets without robbing something else in this house! I really like the aerobic and balance sections but not too keen on the yoga or muscle workouts!


Rechargeable batteries are fantastic dd has them for her wii!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Pam that is lovely too!


Thanks, Lisa! I've really enjoyed knitting them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris! I was checking out all the Youtube videos for all the different designs, they're so pretty!!


I wish I had a way to download from the TV. Jimmy Kimmel had kids send in rubbernamd woven things and had an entire suit made out of it and ties for the band... It was really amazing...... The little girl behind me has made some cute little animals for zipper pulls and lots of very involved bracelets.... I think it can be quite addictive and I always know where to go if I need a couple extra markers!!! Really must buy a bag...ff


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Spent 3 and a half hours doing the dialysis learning session. Being a nurse is helpful as I do understand all the whys and where fores,and used to giving IV push meds, but there is alot of work involved. Need to have a plumber install some equipment needed for dialysis and will have a tank like piece of equipment installed in the bedroom, plus a list of supplies that is unbelievable and will be delivered every month. Have no clue where we will store all this stuff. We have a small home.
> 
> I bought bags of these little rubber bands for a $1.00 each as I found a pattern on here to knit with them. I will try tomorrow to see where I saved it to and will post if anyone is interested in it.


Patten sounds really interesting..... About this dialysis.... Just me being nosey but, why are you doing it at home? Time saving? Frequency? Is it cost effective and covered by insurance? Will all this stuff be moveable when you go to FL, as I am thinking that is a permanent move.... What of you are away for a week? Are there people who can come in to do it? (Sure wish you were around the corner. I never have been able to get Reclast infusion this year.... Got tired of the endless phone calls and then got busy with mo and other problems...). I guess we are going to have to start calling you Wonder Woman. You are doing it all.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Rechargeable batteries are fantastic dd has them for her wii!


Something I ought to consider.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.
> 
> No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.
> 
> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


That is beautiful Pam. I am still working on Alexandra. Is that the one where you decrease every other row rather than starting with a small number of stitches and increasing?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im thinking that these happy pills might be starting to work better. I'll give themn a fortnight and then go back. I'm sure I'll get there.


Sorry you haven't been feeling so good. I hope your pills work for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh heck, it's raining and we were hoping to take the gks to the beach at Dymchurch today  . They are currently quite happily playing Minecraft at the moment and Jake has done some more knitting!!! We may watch a movie later and order in a pizza, they are very excited about that! Yesterday, I took them to see Rio 2, it was wonderful, so colourful and clever animation. Sorry if I have already told you this - somewhere!!!


We have had some lovely, very much needed, rain for most of the day today. The only bad thing about rain is the build up of pain, in relation to the build up of the Atmospheric Pressure, in the lead up to the impending rains


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Spent 3 and a half hours doing the dialysis learning session. Being a nurse is helpful as I do understand all the whys and where fores,and used to giving IV push meds, but there is alot of work involved. Need to have a plumber install some equipment needed for dialysis and will have a tank like piece of equipment installed in the bedroom, plus a list of supplies that is unbelievable and will be delivered every month. Have no clue where we will store all this stuff. We have a small home.
> 
> Well I am off for now. Just plain tired. Long day.Love to all. Purly


Hi Perlie, Well done on the dialysis, it must be hard work for you. I hope it gets easier with practice and thank heavens for your nurse training.

Hope you get some rest and start to feel less tired. Sedning you and DH lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have had some lovely, very much needed, rain for most of the day today. The only bad thing about rain is the build up of pain, in relation to the build up of the Atmospheric Pressure, in the lead up to the impending rains


Glad you got some rain. Know how you feel about the build of of pressure and pain. Hope it is better now. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We will all be happy in Lincoln because we will be with one another


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls from a bright and windy Surrey. Unpicked a bit of my aran last night as I wanted the fronts and the backs to match at the shoulders, got it sorted now so just a bit more to do until I finally sew it up!
May go out today, just depends.
Hope everyone is going to have a good day. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Spent 3 and a half hours doing the dialysis learning session. Being a nurse is helpful as I do understand all the whys and where fores,and used to giving IV push meds, but there is alot of work involved. Need to have a plumber install some equipment needed for dialysis and will have a tank like piece of equipment installed in the bedroom, plus a list of supplies that is unbelievable and will be delivered every month. Have no clue where we will store all this stuff. We have a small home.
> 
> I bought bags of these little rubber bands for a $1.00 each as I found a pattern on here to knit with them. I will try tomorrow to see where I saved it to and will post if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> ...


This must all be so stressful for you and DH, I really do sympathise. Hopefully, once you have been doing it for a while, it will all fall into place and you will both feel happy and confident - even if you have to extend your house to fit all the equipment in!!! I would love to see the knitting pattern for the bands when you have time to find it, no hurry!xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 4'C (39'F)
It's raining.
The robins are singing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish I had a way to download from the TV. Jimmy Kimmel had kids send in rubbernamd woven things and had an entire suit made out of it and ties for the band... It was really amazing...... The little girl behind me has made some cute little animals for zipper pulls and lots of very involved bracelets.... I think it can be quite addictive and I always know where to go if I need a couple extra markers!!! Really must buy a bag...ff


Hmmm, I thought that you could only make bracelets with them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Spent 3 and a half hours doing the dialysis learning session. Being a nurse is helpful as I do understand all the whys and where fores,and used to giving IV push meds, but there is alot of work involved. Need to have a plumber install some equipment needed for dialysis and will have a tank like piece of equipment installed in the bedroom, plus a list of supplies that is unbelievable and will be delivered every month. Have no clue where we will store all this stuff. We have a small home.
> 
> I bought bags of these little rubber bands for a $1.00 each as I found a pattern on here to knit with them. I will try tomorrow to see where I saved it to and will post if anyone is interested in it.
> 
> ...


I don't think they do home dialysis up here. That would be helpful for people that have difficulty with transportation.
I hope it becomes easier with use.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Ive just hung the washing out and its freezing outside, It looks sunny but by it has a bite. 

Went dancing last night, but only did a certain few, but I'm happy to be doing those.

Over 60's today, I wonder what excitement will be revealed! haha


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been doing laundry and have got the floors vacuumed, so am now going to take a break and enjoy the sunshine. Actually have the windows open and airing out the house. Feels lovely!


I love opening all the windows. I just have to wait for sunshine now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, Ive just hung the washing out and its freezing outside, It looks sunny but by it has a bite.
> 
> Went dancing last night, but only did a certain few, but I'm happy to be doing those.
> 
> Over 60's today, I wonder what excitement will be revealed! haha


Good morning Susan.
Have fun at Over 60's.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know ... We are horrible... and we don't do an alarm system like everyone else we know.... the cars are always locked though.... except when mine is in the garage.. The front door is always locked, but we don't use it, always going in and out the garage.... and the side door to the garage is inside the fence..... not perfect... but I'm sure everyone except those in the know think we are all locked up... like sensible people.


Too many kids in this neighbourhood. We always lock our house. When the next house over was up for sale, someone forgot to lock the door and the kids got in and played with the taps and toilet paper. There were mud pies and toilet paper decorations everywhere. Not something that I would want to come home to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly, good luck with the dialysis training, I'm sure being you and a former nurse, you will both be fine!!
> Here are two pictures, the first is a peg loom like Purple's and the second is to show you where Lincoln is! I think it is a lovely city but we are going there as it is a convenient halfway meeting place for us all to meet up with Susan! There is a castle I think and Chris, who knows it quite well tells us she will be guiding us to a nice yarn shop!!! We will find plenty to do although I suspect it will be mostly chatting and knitting!!!Lots of love, J xxxxxxxx


That peg loom looks interesting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.
> 
> No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.
> 
> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


Wonderful work pam. you must have some patience.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Happy pills do take a while to start working. I have had to take them for a long time. You should be very happy by the time you get to Lincoln!


I'm happy thinking about it hahahah... I DO feel better today.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'm happy thinking about it hahahah... I DO feel better today.


Glad you are feeling better today, enjoy yourself this afternoon. I am still taking things very carefully as I am still having trouble with my back. At least i am having some knitting time without feeling guilty. I am determind that it will be fine in a few weeks. Not heard you mention the K word, is everything ok?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's sounds gorgeous and if you feel good in it, you will smile and that will make you even more beautiful on your special day!! Loose is good, it means you can tuck in to the royal buffet!!!


I never thought of that!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Jynx, to answer your questions as to why to do home dialysis. DH did peri dialysis before his transplant many years ago, so he thought hemodialysis would be the same even though I tried to tell him it would not, is more involved. DH didn't want to do 4 hour runs anymore as his back and legs become very uncomfortable. You really can not move around. He has a jell cushion and sacral pillow that help some what. Also driving to and from all the time. The fatique is less with shorter runs and his balances with fluids and lab values is steadier with shorter runs done at home. I do have concerns if I can not be there for the runs, as there is paper work that needs to be done during the runs. These will be faxed to the center and kept by them to show to the state inspectors. Still have lots to learn and will try to do this as DH wants it so badly, but I am not sure I can do all this 6 days a week, as I also have my own health issues. Will have to see how things go for now and I am not a super woman by any means dear. Just trying to help my DH.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds wonderful... Very peacock like so you can strut proud. I'll bet there are some people at Lincoln who could pin up that hem for you and maybe put it on onside out and Pin a I little on the sides. I would be afraid of gong down a size too, but you could order it and then return the most ill fitting.


As it happens they don't have it in the smaller size, which is more unfortunate because I have actually managed to lose a few pounds. But I'm a fatalist, so there's a reason for everything.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, more than happy to do that Saxy!!


I'll take it with me. However it is so comfortable that I'm going to love it come summer when I hate clinging clothes. Even if it doesn't go to the palace.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a rainey and chilly Pa. Going to study my notes this am and get ready for class this afternoon.Hope spring gets here at some point. So dismal out today. Hope everyone enjoys themselves today and has lots of fun and laughter.See you later. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy I am sure you will look gorgeous in your new ensemble. Can't wait to see you all dressed up in it. However, I think I missed something, as I thought you bought material with Purple and Londy to make your outfit.
> 
> You didn't, and I did. I also bought a cheap 'dress' in case I don't make it in time. That looked awful when I put it on, so I tried this one. If I make the jacket first and don't finish the dress I can wear this one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What is going to be built???? Do you want a lend of my DH? :roll:


maybe a box of lego is what he needs!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a good time with all the GKs. Your dress sounds very pretty, look forward to seeing it, you will have to do a cat walk for us. Do you have to get something to wear on your head?


A hat is not essential, but I will look for a fascinator as I quite like some of them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Know you all have to be sick of these pictures, but Dra'a just posted this from last night and it is a good one of the parents.... I think they are looking pretty good for 50!!!!


They certainly are. What a lovely family picture.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I want to play too!!!


I need a stair carpet. My stairs are not as wide as usual, and I cannot get carpet thin enough. So I want to play as well. But it wouldn't be all one colour!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope we will _all_ be happy by the time we get to Lincoln!!!


Going to Lincoln will be much better than happy pills! Having said that I need some pep of some kind. I seem incapable of knuckling down to anything these days.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose it's the circle of life but I can already see a time when Jake & Liv will not be as close to us as the are now and I guess we did it to our grandparents too!!!


They grow away a bit in late teens, but come running back when their babies start arriving! Believe me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Patten sounds really interesting..... About this dialysis.... Just me being nosey but, why are you doing it at home? Time saving? Frequency? Is it cost effective and covered by insurance? Will all this stuff be moveable when you go to FL, as I am thinking that is a permanent move.... What of you are away for a week? Are there people who can come in to do it? (Sure wish you were around the corner. I never have been able to get Reclast infusion this year.... Got tired of the endless phone calls and then got busy with mo and other problems...). I guess we are going to have to start calling you Wonder Woman. You are doing it all.....


and you are not Wonder Woman?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a great day with the girls yesterday. Erika (Mum) brought them over and we asked them what they wanted to do, or where they wanted to go. They just wanted to stay at Granma's because it's such fun there! They spent most of the time at my dining room table with art and craft stuff. They don't have room for a table at their's, so I guess being able to spread out is great for them. We took them out to a Harvester for lunch, so I did get to spend some money on them! Then we went to a shop called The Range where they have arty stuff, and bought some more. They showed off their artistic talent all afternoon while Erika and I caught up. Wonderful.

Erika and I were naughty and had lemon meringue sundaes. She has been diagnosed as diabetic. She finally has an appointment with a specialist about her headaches - on 1st May. Then he MAY suggest a scan. Finally! I am so cross. 

I was also shocked at how much weight Erika has put on since I last saw her. She has been offered a stomach band on the NHS (I forget the correct term) because she cannot stop eating. That shocked me even more. She seems happy with life but I worry about her. My DS1, her DH, is the only one of our children still happily married. She's precious.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That is beautiful Pam. I am still working on Alexandra. Is that the one where you decrease every other row rather than starting with a small number of stitches and increasing?


Thanks, Rebecca. Can't wait to see your Alexandra when you get it finished. Yes, that is the one. It seems to go faster that way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love opening all the windows. I just have to wait for sunshine now.


It felt so good to have the house opened up. Rain forecast for today, so they will stay closed today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wonderful work pam. you must have some patience.


Thanks! I enjoy the challenge!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Something I ought to consider.....


yeah they are worth it she just has two one for each controller and charges them at night, works great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go.
> Have a great day.


Have a great day Nitzi!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a rainey and chilly Pa. Going to study my notes this am and get ready for class this afternoon.Hope spring gets here at some point. So dismal out today. Hope everyone enjoys themselves today and has lots of fun and laughter.See you later. Purly


Have a good day at class today!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy I am sure you will look gorgeous in your new ensemble. Can't wait to see you all dressed up in it. However, I think I missed something, as I thought you bought material with Purple and Londy to make your outfit.
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all enjoy your day/evening/night gotta run and put my head in the stars.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Been to the over 60's. I wone £2. and a box of chocolate gingers. I dont like ginger much at all but DH will love them. Its our Easter raffle next week. 

I got a little knitting done up there. DH is making a box to fit the electric meter into. !!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been to the over 60's. I wone £2. and a box of chocolate gingers. I dont like ginger much at all but DH will love them. Its our Easter raffle next week.
> 
> I got a little knitting done up there. DH is making a box to fit the electric meter into. !!


Well done on your wins! Your kitchen project is almost over with!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> your dress sounds absolutely lovely, all the perfect colors!!


it is, though the material I bought with the help of Londy and Purple is one of my favourite shades, teal, and looks good on me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been to the over 60's. I wone £2. and a box of chocolate gingers. I dont like ginger much at all but DH will love them. Its our Easter raffle next week.
> 
> I got a little knitting done up there. DH is making a box to fit the electric meter into. !!


do you ever take raffle prizes on to the next raffle. I occasionally do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I need a stair carpet. My stairs are not as wide as usual, and I cannot get carpet thin enough. So I want to play as well. But it wouldn't be all one colour!!!!!!!


It could be - Purple!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! I enjoy the challenge!


Pam, I forgot to say how lovely your shawl was, you must be a very fast knitter to have done two so quickly. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It could be - Purple!!!!


NO!!! Sorry, but when I moved in every wall and ceiling was purple. I vowed I would never have anything purple as furnishings in the house again. Purple clothes yes, but not furnishings.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. We have been out to the garden centre and bought some plants, including some strawberry plants for LM to pot up. On the way back we bought some fish and chips. We have moved a few things around in the garden and I am now sitting in my chair ready to do some knitting.

Susan well done on your winnings and glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> NO!!! Sorry, but when I moved in every wall and ceiling was purple. I vowed I would never have anything purple as furnishings in the house again. Purple clothes yes, but not furnishings.


Fair enough. Can't wait to see your new dress. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> They grow away a bit in late teens, but come running back when their babies start arriving! Believe me!


How true!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam, I forgot to say how lovely your shawl was, you must be a very fast knitter to have done two so quickly. xxxx


Thanks, Purple! No, not an especially fast knitter but it was so cold and wet here for so long, I had plenty of knitting time. I got one finished about three months ago and then the other one a few weeks later. Then they sat for a couple of months until I got up the nerve to block them along with a lace scarf I also knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> do you ever take raffle prizes on to the next raffle. I occasionally do.


I happens ll the time. One time in particular was a tin of chinese noodles and nobody wanted them! They were there for a few weeks until I suggested we drop themin the bin. Last week it was muscles. There was only one woman liked muscles!!!! After Christmas is best. We get some lovely smellies.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a tad cross.....Wednesday is our day to pick up the boys from school. Well ofcourse they arent there this week. DIL's mother has decided she's gong up to see them on Wednesday this week because its the only day she can fit in!!!. Well tits to her!!!! We shall go Thursday, they might fancy going somewhere. 

We SHALL look for kitchen flooring tomorrow. We re really getting there now. DH has been fitting the finishong off . I'm still not moved in yet. And we need to paper and paint. But...the biggest mess is over.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a tad cross.....Wednesday is our day to pick up the boys from school. Well ofcourse they arent there this week. DIL's mother has decided she's gong up to see them on Wednesday this week because its the only day she can fit in!!!. Well tits to her!!!! We shall go Thursday, they might fancy going somewhere.
> 
> We SHALL look for kitchen flooring tomorrow. We re really getting there now. DH has been fitting the finishong off . I'm still not moved in yet. And we need to paper and paint. But...the biggest mess is over.


Yay that the kitchen is almost done!!!! and I don't blame you for being a tad cross!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a tad cross.....Wednesday is our day to pick up the boys from school. Well ofcourse they arent there this week. DIL's mother has decided she's gong up to see them on Wednesday this week because its the only day she can fit in!!!. Well tits to her!!!! We shall go Thursday, they might fancy going somewhere.
> 
> We SHALL look for kitchen flooring tomorrow. We re really getting there now. DH has been fitting the finishong off . I'm still not moved in yet. And we need to paper and paint. But...the biggest mess is over.


So glad the kitchen is getting there. Enjoy yourself with the boys on Thursday. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Purple! No, not an especially fast knitter but it was so cold and wet here for so long, I had plenty of knitting time. I got one finished about three months ago and then the other one a few weeks later. Then they sat for a couple of months until I got up the nerve to block them along with a lace scarf I also knit.


I still think that is quite quick. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris. Here's what I wasn't allowed to bring home..


So there were no spells in your repertoire, to facilitate the shrinking of the Alpaca? No-one would have been any the wiser ............. Especially as the animal followed you home, didn't it? :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I feel those hugs.. And need them right now! I am so lucky to have this safe place to land every once on awhile.
> Called the hospital this morning and talked to triage nurse who said that this is a typical reaction in older folks,,, no need to retest,,, and that it could be weeks, months before it resolves.
> Brother has not talked to her yet, as we both hate to do that when she can't respond, but she cannot be left alone I this condition....he thinks 4 hours of help (like I had arranged) and that he will comeback down on the day that person arrives to let mom know it so nonnegotiable if she wants to stay in house. DUH!!! been there! done that and you KNOW who is going to have to arrange it all again. He is coming down later this afternoon. I am tempted to call the gal who is up to date on mom, even though it is Sun. and see if the woman who was perfect is still available... Or if they could do an emergency meet with us today or in morning. I think we need to haVe IMMEDIATE help and brother might as well stay until it is arranged. BY HIM... You know that isn't going to happen either... Meanwhile, he is off looking for another phone she can operate.. Not a high priority when she can't talk!!!!! I think if I had a passport, I would just run away, and Lincoln sounds like a good place to start!
> 
> It is rainy, cold and so dark here today.... DH is working n7 day weeks so sour and about. I know he wanted to make Cannelloni for us and the neighbors today and we wanted to watch the hockey game and car race. I really just want to secede from the family!!!!


Jynx I really have no inspiring words for you, anymore - I have totally run out!!! Just know that I am with you in spirit (I am the fuzzy little purple & green light, keeping pace with you as you try to keep your head above the angst and confusion! Also know that we are all here for you, so just continue to download so that the weight of your thoughts don't make life TOO difficult for you. Sending so,e cocooning hugs for you, so that there is some buffer between you and the hard stuff in your life, at this time. I really hope that things get sorted, in a way that is best for you and your mum xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Purly wrote*Xiang see your weather is changing to cooler temps. Is so funny to know you are getting warmer clothes out and we are getting summer stuff out.Sounds like you have alot of projects to make.

*Xiang wrote] hi Purly, Yes our weather is beginning to cool down a bit! We are also beginning to get some nice soaking rain, and we have just entered our second day of rain ............. I love it, as my body can get a little cooler, and be closer to a regular body temperature :thumbup:*


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I still think that is quite quick. xx


Well, I guess it is.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wonder if that is the same as our Wendy's. The logo features a red-headed girl. If so, I believe it originated here in Dallas and Wendy is a real lady who lies here... the daughter of the founder...[/I'd
> I haven't seen a picture of a red haired lady, our Wendy's has pink & white hearts, inside each other, but it could still be the same thing, just with a different logo, for other countries :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wonder if that is the same as our Wendy's. The logo features a red-headed girl. If so, I believe it originated here in Dallas and Wendy is a real lady who lies here... the daughter of the founder...[/I'd
> I haven't seen a picture of a red haired lady, our Wendy's has pink & white hearts, inside each other, but it could still be the same thing, just with a different logo, for other countries :?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Jynx, to answer your questions as to why to do home dialysis. DH did peri dialysis before his transplant many years ago, so he thought hemodialysis would be the same even though I tried to tell him it would not, is more involved. DH didn't want to do 4 hour runs anymore as his back and legs become very uncomfortable. You really can not move around. He has a jell cushion and sacral pillow that help some what. Also driving to and from all the time. The fatique is less with shorter runs and his balances with fluids and lab values is steadier with shorter runs done at home. I do have concerns if I can not be there for the runs, as there is paper work that needs to be done during the runs. These will be faxed to the center and kept by them to show to the state inspectors. Still have lots to learn and will try to do this as DH wants it so badly, but I am not sure I can do all this 6 days a week, as I also have my own health issues. Will have to see how things go for now and I am not a super woman by any means dear. Just trying to help my DH.


Thanks. That was kind of my driving concern, that this was going to seriously affect your lifestyle and your health..... I know you were planning on going up to Canada.... Don't see how you can be away when it is 6 days a week, but surely feel there is a nursing service available for some respit.... Still, more power to you and I do understand how much this means to DH and how you are always putting his needs at the forefront.....I would imagine he could go back to hospital for dialysis for a week if need be.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I need a stair carpet. My stairs are not as wide as usual, and I cannot get carpet thin enough. So I want to play as well. But it wouldn't be all one colour!!!!!!!


Fun to do every step a different color, even in one color family. Different shades....

Love the fascinator idea.... We don't see those much here.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and you are not Wonder Woman?!


Yep, WONDERING what the heck I'm going to do about everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Erika and I were naughty and had lemon meringue sundaes. She has been diagnosed as diabetic. She finally has an appointment with a specialist about her headaches - on 1st May. Then he MAY suggest a scan. Finally! I am so cross.
> 
> I was also shocked at how much weight Erika has put on since I last saw her. She has been offered a stomach band on the NHS (I forget the correct term) because she cannot stop eating. That shocked me even more. She seems happy with life but I worry about her. My DS1, her DH, is the only one of our children still happily married. She's precious.


Glad you had such a nice day... I can see you being concerned about Erika. I have a couple of friends that had the lapband procedure and you MUST still really watch what you eat or it is for naught...... The diabetes is so diet controlled also. It is just so hard to change our habits. I really hope she can make a go of it for her health's sake.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx I really have no inspiring words for you, anymore - I have totally run out!!! Just know that I am with you in spirit (I am the fuzzy little purple & green light, keeping pace with you as you try to keep your head above the angst and confusion! Also know that we are all here for you, so just continue to download so that the weight of your thoughts don't make life TOO difficult for you. Sending so,e cocooning hugs for you, so that there is some buffer between you and the hard stuff in your life, at this time. I really hope that things get sorted, in a way that is best for you and your mum xoxoxo


And I so appreciate it... Since there really doesn't seem to be a "right" solution..... Even of I could do as I think is right, I don't know that it would actually be right...... Wish I would have been taken seriously 18 months ago and we would not be in this mess. Fortunately, DH will go with me when we take food tomorrow. She is better with him than me... Also, he will be meeting with his Dr. tomorrow morning and he is mom's as well so they may have some discussion. I am at a loss so that little fuzzy light is a great comfort.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a tad cross.....Wednesday is our day to pick up the boys from school. Well ofcourse they arent there this week. DIL's mother has decided she's gong up to see them on Wednesday this week because its the only day she can fit in!!!. Well tits to her!!!! We shall go Thursday, they might fancy going somewhere.
> 
> We SHALL look for kitchen flooring tomorrow. We re really getting there now. DH has been fitting the finishong off . I'm still not moved in yet. And we need to paper and paint. But...the biggest mess is over.


So glad the end is in sight... LOOK at floor but I would sure suggest painting first... No worrying about paint on the new flooring....... Like I will have as we replaster, prime and paint bedroom after installing wood floor......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is on and so I am off to knit on this shawl... One the 4th skein and wondering when to stop and do border. I think I will do 5 1/2 and then start... The rows are getting might long.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening dear friends. Another long day. I found out today I have to draw DH's blood every month. There is 7 vials that must be done and four of these with perservative in the tubes that I must spin and then package and send to their lab in Florida. I will have my own cycler here at the house. I honestly have no idea how I will store the mountains of stuff they will send every month.It is getting more complicated.


Saxy how do you hold a fascinator on?? I love the look of them, just have no idea how one keeps them at such odd angles.

Jynx gentle hugs sent your way. Hoping for better days ahead for you.

GS enjoy your time with the boys. yea kitchen almost done.

Pam you are a very fast knitter.You do lovely work dear.

I think I need to sign out for tonight as my spelling is getting crazy and I am having to go back over things. Just really tired. Night to all. Love Purly


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening dear friends. Another long day. I found out today I have to draw DH's blood every month. There is 7 vials that must be done and four of these with perservative in the tubes that I must spin and then package and send to their lab in Florida. I will have my own cycler here at the house. I honestly have no idea how I will store the mountains of stuff they will send every month.It is getting more complicated.
> 
> I think I need to sign out for tonight as my spelling is getting crazy and I am having to go back over things. Just really tired. Night to all. Love Purly


hang in there. the learning cure is always stressful... then again..... be honest with yourself and DH if this becomes more than you can handle without being totally stressed out..... sure am thinking of you both..... get some rest....

(I know that my caps are missing... the key is missing and just too much work to hit that little nib.... and I-pad battery is recharging...)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yay that the kitchen is almost done!!!! and I don't blame you for being a tad cross!!!


I'm with you there Binky!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening dear friends. Another long day. I found out today I have to draw DH's blood every month. There is 7 vials that must be done and four of these with perservative in the tubes that I must spin and then package and send to their lab in Florida. I will have my own cycler here at the house. I honestly have no idea how I will store the mountains of stuff they will send every month.It is getting more complicated.
> 
> Saxy how do you hold a fascinator on?? I love the look of them, just have no idea how one keeps them at such odd angles.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that is beginning to sound really complicated. Will you have someone come in to help for the first month or so? I'm sure you will need that reassurance.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So there were no spells in your repertoire, to facilitate the shrinking of the Alpaca? No-one would have been any the wiser ............. Especially as the animal followed you home, didn't it? :shock:


Aaawww, itty bitty little shrunken llama trotting round Purple's garden, lovely mental image!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx I really have no inspiring words for you, anymore - I have totally run out!!! Just know that I am with you in spirit (I am the fuzzy little purple & green light, keeping pace with you as you try to keep your head above the angst and confusion! Also know that we are all here for you, so just continue to download so that the weight of your thoughts don't make life TOO difficult for you. Sending so,e cocooning hugs for you, so that there is some buffer between you and the hard stuff in your life, at this time. I really hope that things get sorted, in a way that is best for you and your mum xoxoxo


What she just said!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, how you doing? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Many congratulations to you and yours my dear, happy for you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Londy, how you doing? xxxx


I'm good thanks love! Nice and sunny here today too! We are off to the cinema later to see Noah but as it was only about two pages in the Bible, I think they may have 'embroidered' it somewhat!! As long as they don't expect me to 'muck out', that's fine with me!
Have been requested to make a hedgehog costume for Liv for school. I am happy doing it but what are they thinking of, giving hard-pushed parents this stuff to do? It will be a challenge for _me_ who has the skills, time and materials but what about those that have to work full-time or have several other little ones to mind at home, not fair!! Rant over, have a lovely day!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everbody. I've got the sneezes this morning. I'm wondering if Ive a touch of hay fever. I've got to shop today for floor covering. Can you tell how excited I am? (not). I never seem to have any time to knit. I could knit sa floor?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 0'C (32'F).
I had a fight with my yarn last night. I shredded it 4 times and in the end only knit one row. Too much tension???
The additive has made it through my gas system so now I can schedule my emission test, and get my snow tires off, and I'm overdue for "E" class service on my car, and get my license renewed and get my auto plates renewed. I'm going to busy for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everbody. I've got the sneezes this morning. I'm wondering if Ive a touch of hay fever. I've got to shop today for floor covering. Can you tell how excited I am? (not). I never seem to have any time to knit. I could knit sa floor?


Yesterday I felt like the trees were pollenating, which they aren't yet. My nose was so itchy and running all day. And it's gone today.
How about a knitted rug?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm good thanks love! Nice and sunny here today too! We are off to the cinema later to see Noah but as it was only about two pages in the Bible, I think they may have 'embroidered' it somewhat!! As long as they don't expect me to 'muck out', that's fine with me!
> Have been requested to make a hedgehog costume for Liv for school. I am happy doing it but what are they thinking of, giving hard-pushed parents this stuff to do? It will be a challenge for _me_ who has the skills, time and materials but what about those that have to work full-time or have several other little ones to mind at home, not fair!! Rant over, have a lovely day!!


I remember being challenged to make a dragon outfit for one of DD's plays in under a week. DD loved the outfit and I had a hard time getting her out of it. Sometimes teachers forget that life exists outside the school.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaawww, itty bitty little shrunken llama trotting round Purple's garden, lovely mental image!!!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Congratulations on your expanding family.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Lovely for yougrandma Purple. More knitting to do!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening dear friends. Another long day. I found out today I have to draw DH's blood every month. There is 7 vials that must be done and four of these with perservative in the tubes that I must spin and then package and send to their lab in Florida. I will have my own cycler here at the house. I honestly have no idea how I will store the mountains of stuff they will send every month.It is getting more complicated.
> 
> Saxy how do you hold a fascinator on?? I love the look of them, just have no idea how one keeps them at such odd angles.
> 
> ...


Rest up. I hope this works out for you and isn't too much to handle. I do think it will become easier once the routine is set.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I happens ll the time. One time in particular was a tin of chinese noodles and nobody wanted them! They were there for a few weeks until I suggested we drop themin the bin. Last week it was muscles. There was only one woman liked muscles!!!! After Christmas is best. We get some lovely smellies.


I like muscles. So long as they are not too overdone, they can be useful. How were they packaged  
I also like smoked mussels too.    Put them on a piece of bread with cheese on top and pop them in the oven to melt the cheese. Yum.
Sorry, :twisted: made me do it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run to work now.
Have to drag the recycling and garbage to the curb on my way out.
Have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'm good thanks love! Nice and sunny here today too! We are off to the cinema later to see Noah but as it was only about two pages in the Bible, I think they may have 'embroidered' it somewhat!! As long as they don't expect me to 'muck out', that's fine with me!
> Have been requested to make a hedgehog costume for Liv for school. I am happy doing it but what are they thinking of, giving hard-pushed parents this stuff to do? It will be a challenge for _me_ who has the skills, time and materials but what about those that have to work full-time or have several other little ones to mind at home, not fair!! Rant over, have a lovely day!!


They just ask Grandma!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> They just ask Grandma!!


Sorry that was a bit 'flippant.' I know what you mean about costumes. The girl next door has to have really elaborate ones, luckily her mum is a fashion graduate so knows what to do. The next generation will be worse as nobody get sewing instruction when they are young anymore do they?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Wonderful news, a new baby in the family. Lucky baby to have a Grandma who can make some lovely cosy winter clothes. I have so many baby pattern if you want any?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Evening dear friends. Another long day. I found out today I have to draw DH's blood every month. There is 7 vials that must be done and four of these with perservative in the tubes that I must spin and then package and send to their lab in Florida. I will have my own cycler here at the house. I honestly have no idea how I will store the mountains of stuff they will send every month.It is getting more complicated.
> 
> What a good job you were a nurse! My friend's husband had home dialysis for several years. She had had no medical training but soon got in a routine, even though her bedroom was full of medical equipment. Just make sure you can rest as well. Thinking of you. Chrissy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everbody. I've got the sneezes this morning. I'm wondering if Ive a touch of hay fever. I've got to shop today for floor covering. Can you tell how excited I am? (not). I never seem to have any time to knit. I could knit sa floor?


Purple could weave you one!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 0'C (32'F).
> I had a fight with my yarn last night. I shredded it 4 times and in the end only knit one row. Too much tension???
> The additive has made it through my gas system so now I can schedule my emission test, and get my snow tires off, and I'm overdue for "E" class service on my car, and get my license renewed and get my auto plates renewed. I'm going to busy for a while.


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I remember being challenged to make a dragon outfit for one of DD's plays in under a week. DD loved the outfit and I had a hard time getting her out of it. Sometimes teachers forget that life exists outside the school.


But surely, they have lives too? Maybe not....!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like muscles. So long as they are not too overdone, they can be useful. How were they packaged
> I also like smoked mussels too.    Put them on a piece of bread with cheese on top and pop them in the oven to melt the cheese. Yum.
> Sorry, :twisted: made me do it.


Oooh, that sounds yum!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry that was a bit 'flippant.' I know what you mean about costumes. The girl next door has to have really elaborate ones, luckily her mum is a fashion graduate so knows what to do. The next generation will be worse as nobody get sewing instruction when they are young anymore do they?


That's true, my DD is wonderful but doesn't know one end of a needle from the other but I'm sure going to teach the little one!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yep, WONDERING what the heck I'm going to do about everything!!!!!!!


very good. Funny if it wasn't so scarily true!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening dear friends. Another long day. I found out today I have to draw DH's blood every month. There is 7 vials that must be done and four of these with perservative in the tubes that I must spin and then package and send to their lab in Florida. I will have my own cycler here at the house. I honestly have no idea how I will store the mountains of stuff they will send every month.It is getting more complicated.
> 
> Saxy how do you hold a fascinator on?? I love the look of them, just have no idea how one keeps them at such odd angles.
> 
> ...


The fascinators either have tight headbands, or a firm Kirby-grip type grip. They never seem to move once they're on. The small one I have of a cream rose can grip anywhere in my hair without falling.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Yay! Another Grandchild!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm good thanks love! Nice and sunny here today too! We are off to the cinema later to see Noah but as it was only about two pages in the Bible, I think they may have 'embroidered' it somewhat!! As long as they don't expect me to 'muck out', that's fine with me!
> Have been requested to make a hedgehog costume for Liv for school. I am happy doing it but what are they thinking of, giving hard-pushed parents this stuff to do? It will be a challenge for _me_ who has the skills, time and materials but what about those that have to work full-time or have several other little ones to mind at home, not fair!! Rant over, have a lovely day!!


That reminds me that on Monday the refrain I kept hearing was 'Mum, we want to do our homework' 'not now darlings', over and over through the day. Doesn't sound the right way round! They have to make some complicated item to illustrate their favourite fairy story. One wants to make a Rapunzel tower, and one a gingerbread house. But they have to use cardboard. DH always has packets of ginger nuts, so I suggested covering a box with them!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My GSs are on their way, so I'm off. Yay!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you didn't have to pay too much more than they were at the show? I am busy playing with rainbow bracelet loom, lol, it says 8+ on the box!!! Have a good day !xxxx


I have been playing with mine also! Have made 2 little bees, the colour of a native Australian bee - black with iridescent blue stripes .... a very pretty little bee, with no stinger


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly. Hope the home dialysis goes well. That would certainly give you and DH more time at home.
> 
> No, not started another shawl yet, but have just begun another lace scarf, along with a couple of other projects. Spring is here today. Supposed to get to 67F today. No, I don't plant a vegetable garden as we live right near the freeway and get a lot of road dirt and I don't want to deal with that on any vegetables I would grow.
> 
> I finally got the photo of my Tristano shawl taken. It's another Stevieland design and was a pleasure to knit. Am attaching the photo.


The shawl is gorgeous Pam. I have a shawl on my needles, but had to put it away for a while, as the heat in my hands would have destroyed it :?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Happy Birthday to DS and congratulations!!!! Baby surprise jacket? maybe a girl this time?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like muscles. So long as they are not too overdone, they can be useful. How were they packaged
> I also like smoked mussels too.    Put them on a piece of bread with cheese on top and pop them in the oven to melt the cheese. Yum.
> Sorry, :twisted: made me do it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you got some rain. Know how you feel about the build of of pressure and pain. Hope it is better now. xxx


Thanks, it is much better now. The rain set in for a little while, but everything else is now settled


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

have to go for now and put my head in the planets again
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


This was the first post I read today..... What a great way to start the day and what a SUPER birthday present to you DS and you!!!!!!! How exciting!!! CONGRATULATIONS.... (Just a little subliminal energy.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been requested to make a hedgehog costume for Liv for school. I am happy doing it but what are they thinking of, giving hard-pushed parents this stuff to do? It will be a challenge for _me_ who has the skills, time and materials but what about those that have to work full-time or have several other little ones to mind at home, not fair!! Rant over, have a lovely day!!


I so agree... and Liv is so lucky that you *do* have the talent... I am wanting to see a picture of that for sure... I've just envisioned how I would do it..... But know your ideas will be spot on.... Quite the challenge, me thinks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everbody. I've got the sneezes this morning. I'm wondering if Ive a touch of hay fever. I've got to shop today for floor covering. Can you tell how excited I am? (not). I never seem to have any time to knit. I could knit sa floor?


I have this picture of huge balls of rubber tubing, as you knit a cushy, washable floor.... You are going to need mighty big needles!!!!! (As long a s you are there :roll: any thoughts of new carpet for the grease disaster?)

Hay fever seems to be making the rounds. Even with the rain, there seems to be something messing up my nose and eyes.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 0'C (32'F).
> I had a fight with my yarn last night. I shredded it 4 times and in the end only knit one row. Too much tension???
> The additive has made it through my gas system so now I can schedule my emission test, and get my snow tires off, and I'm overdue for "E" class service on my car, and get my license renewed and get my auto plates renewed. I'm going to busy for a while.


Just finished the license for me and registration and inspection on mine and on mom's car. Sure do need to get in for a general tune-up.... Hate all this car maintenance. I just want it to go and have a radio!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like muscles. So long as they are not too overdone, they can be useful. How were they packaged
> I also like smoked mussels too.    Put them on a piece of bread with cheese on top and pop them in the oven to melt the cheese. Yum.
> Sorry, :twisted: made me do it.


We have found excellent frozen mussels at Aldi's. There are three different sauces available and a $2.50 packages is really enough for us both, particularly with some good French bread or angel hair pasta... Love when one of our favorite restaurants has the big green edged ones available....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's true, my DD is wonderful but doesn't know one end of a needle from the other but I'm sure going to teach the little one!!!


My oldest had a very brief spell where she tried some handwork.. Didn't last and her DH would bribe me with promises of excursions to yarn stores, good food, etc. in exchange for a hem or a button. She now just makes a stack for me. The other DD does mess a bit with stage costumes but has never sewn for herself and only knits for babies as a birth gift.... Both GD's have messed with my scraps to make a little. Quilt and one did a flannel on for charity and has done an arm knitting project.... But mostly they are into dramatics, singing, dancing art and jewelry. Maybe someday they will get the bug but so much easier to bat the eyelashes at grandma and ask for a special thing....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The fascinators either have tight headbands, or a firm Kirby-grip type grip. They never seem to move once they're on. The small one I have of a cream rose can grip anywhere in my hair without falling.


They do seem to perch at , some pretty jaunty angles. I'm not familiar with a Kirby grip. Are they available in the stores for making you own?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Al I'm going to say on the subject of floor covering is....I SHALL LAMP THE BUGGER. I refuse to go into it but I think theres something wrong with DH's mind. So now we've seen the one we want we have to go to our local store to see if they have it. Why the hell didnt we go there first instead of 20miles away. I'm really cross.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That reminds me that on Monday the refrain I kept hearing was 'Mum, we want to do our homework' 'not now darlings', over and over through the day. Doesn't sound the right way round! They have to make some complicated item to illustrate their favourite fairy story. One wants to make a Rapunzel tower, and one a gingerbread house. But they have to use cardboard. DH always has packets of ginger nuts, so I suggested covering a box with them!


Whereas the refrain at the girl's house is, homework first before anything else other than quick snack..... They have so many activities, it has to get done first because there isn't much free time in an evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been playing with mine also! Have made 2 little bees, the colour of a native Australian bee - black with iridescent blue stripes .... a very pretty little bee, with no stinger


Earrings? Sounds lovely and have never seen a blue bee....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Al I'm going to say on the subject of floor covering is....I SHALL LAMP THE BUGGER. I refuse to go into it but I think theres something wrong with DH's mind. So now we've seen the one we want we have to go to our local store to see if they have it. Why the hell didnt we go there first instead of 20miles away. I'm really cross.


And rightly so... Here, they will transfer to the local store for pick-up or delivery with just a phone call. Leave it to him and DS to go haul it. He never should have let you see it, if he wasn't prepared to fetch it...... Honestly!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and should now switch to panic mode. A wonderful KP lady whom I have never met but love dearly has an opportunity to come tomDallas leaving tomorrow and arriving Friday. But me, the house and yard are a disaster but I've invited her to stay here. Apparently all sense of pride has left me..... But I should be doing a little shoveling.... I need t check e-mails for update.

I also need to get in some food and make a trip to see how mom if doing... But will wait for DH to join me. I just am not up to handling alone and also want to hear if her Dr. Had any words of wisdom before we see her. 

Remember that haircut I've been trying to get for a month? Not happening again... And forget getting material sorted for quilt shop sale this week-end. I think we now need to be in 4 places at once.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Congratulations to you and the family and happy birthday to your DS too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This was the first post I read today..... What a great way to start the day and what a SUPER birthday present to you DS and you!!!!!!! How exciting!!! CONGRATULATIONS.... (Just a little subliminal energy.)


What she said, Purple xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Earrings? Sounds lovely and have never seen a blue bee....


Here are a couple of pictures of the "Blue Stingless Native Bee" these little bees are beautiful, and there used to be a large number in my area. I think I might see what I can do about re-introduction to my yard. The native birds are returning, now time for the native insects


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been playing with mine also! Have made 2 little bees, the colour of a native Australian bee - black with iridescent blue stripes .... a very pretty little bee, with no stinger


_That's_ the type of bee I like!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so agree... and Liv is so lucky that you *do* have the talent... I am wanting to see a picture of that for sure... I've just envisioned how I would do it..... But know your ideas will be spot on.... Quite the challenge, me thinks.


Ok will post when it's finished......!!! Interested in your ideas though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just finished the license for me and registration and inspection on mine and on mom's car. Sure do need to get in for a general tune-up.... Hate all this car maintenance. I just want it to go and have a radio!!!!


Your Mom has a *car*??!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My oldest had a very brief spell where she tried some handwork.. Didn't last and her DH would bribe me with promises of excursions to yarn stores, good food, etc. in exchange for a hem or a button. She now just makes a stack for me. The other DD does mess a bit with stage costumes but has never sewn for herself and only knits for babies as a birth gift.... Both GD's have messed with my scraps to make a little. Quilt and one did a flannel on for charity and has done an arm knitting project.... But mostly they are into dramatics, singing, dancing art and jewelry. Maybe someday they will get the bug but so much easier to bat the eyelashes at grandma and ask for a special thing....


Isn't it just!! DD got Liv to call me and read the letter from the school!! Cheeky!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and should now switch to panic mode. A wonderful KP lady whom I have never met but love dearly has an opportunity to come tomDallas leaving tomorrow and arriving Friday. But me, the house and yard are a disaster but I've invited her to stay here. Apparently all sense of pride has left me..... But I should be doing a little shoveling.... I need t check e-mails for update.
> 
> I also need to get in some food and make a trip to see how mom if doing... But will wait for DH to join me. I just am not up to handling alone and also want to hear if her Dr. Had any words of wisdom before we see her.
> 
> Remember that haircut I've been trying to get for a month? Not happening again... And forget getting material sorted for quilt shop sale this week-end. I think we now need to be in 4 places at once.....


Oh Jynx, like you really needed that at the moment!! On the other hand, if she is a friend, she is coming to see you not the house and it might bring a little much-needed distraction for you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the "Blue Stingless Native Bee" these little bees are beautiful, and there used to be a large number in my area. I think I might see what I can do about re-introduction to my yard. The native birds are returning, now time for the native insects


I have an allergic reaction and, hence, a phobia re wasps which has expanded to include anything that flies or buzzes at me, sorry!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up now! If anyone out there is thinking of going to see 'Noah', I personally wouldn't bother!! Russell Crowe re-wrote the Bible, not at all convincingly!! His wife was wearing a top that looked distinctly machine knitted, everyone else looked like they were wearing denim, including jeans and at one point, the hoards arrived to try and muscle their way onto the Ark, armed with sheets of corrugated iron!!! 1/10!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was just about to ring my son to wish him a happy birthday, but he rang me to tell me that he and his partner are expecting another baby in November. Guess what I will be knitting.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. May go for a swim later and then WI meeting tonight.


Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The shawl is gorgeous Pam. I have a shawl on my needles, but had to put it away for a while, as the heat in my hands would have destroyed it :?


Thanks, Judi!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have an allergic reaction and, hence, a phobia re wasps which has expanded to include anything that flies or buzzes at me, sorry!!!


I do, too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up now! If anyone out there is thinking of going to see 'Noah', I personally wouldn't bother!! Russell Crowe re-wrote the Bible, not at all convincingly!! His wife was wearing a top that looked distinctly machine knitted, everyone else looked like they were wearing denim, including jeans and at one point, the hoards arrived to try and muscle their way onto the Ark, armed with sheets of corrugated iron!!! 1/10!!!


That is because Noah is now here, about to build the Ark in our back yard; and we will definitely be wearing modern clothing, but producers , or writers, SHOULD NOT re-write anything, unless it is done properly - and I don't think anything is as good as the original story :lol: :lol: :lol:

We are now on our 3rd day, and night, of rain! Is the weather beginning to get more SPRING like in your region?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is because Noah is now here, about to build the Ark in our back yard. We will definitely be wearing modern clothing, but producers , or writers, SHOULD NOT re-write anything, unless it is done properly - and I don't think anything is as good as the original story :lol: :lol: :lol:


You lot never do things by halves, do you? It's either too dry or too wet!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: We had more rain than ever last winter but my little garden is now gasping for rain so I guess we're just as bad!!! xxx


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255826-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

